# TTC After D&C/D&E Buddies



## nostress

Hello all, I recently had my first miscarriage and D&C on August 19 :cry::sad2::cry:. I know for positive sure that we want to try again as soon as my doctor gives me the go ahead, but that could be a wait until OCTOBER :sulk::trouble:! 

I'd kind of like to pass the time with some buddies going through the same wait, or already to the trying phase :friends:. I know its a bit different TTC after a D&C/D&E as opposed to after a natural miscarriage so I thought it made sense to make our own buddy thread :thumbup:. 

Anyone else with me? Anyone thinking of going ahead and trying before getting the go ahead from the doctor? :blush: 

Baby Dust to all! Praying for some sticky beans!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

BUDDIES:

nostress: Alex (22) - DH (29) - DD (2) - DSD (10) - Angel Baby (6.2 weeks) D&C August 19, 2011

Twinkie210: Stacie (28) - DH (31) - Ds (8) - Angel Baby (7 weeks) D&C August 5, 2011 

peteradamelle: Anna (31) - DH (33) - DS (18mths) - Angel Baby (8.5 weeks) D&C August 18, 2011 

nursekelly: Kelly (28) - DH (36) - DS (3) - MC @5-6wks, 0ct. 2010 - MC @ 12w5d Aug. 2011 w/ D&C 

jennijunni: Jenn (32, okay just shy of 33)- DH (35)- DD (15)- DD (14)-DS (9) - DS (6) - DD (3) - DD (19 months) - Angel baby boy (16.4 weeks) D&E June 4, 2011 

bastetgrrl: Steph (32) - DH (33) - Angel Baby (7/8 wks) mmc July 6th and d&c August 16th

Kanga86: Claire (25) - DH (25) - Angel Baby (12.4 weeks measuring 5.4 weeks) mmc 30th June, D&C August 26, 2011

jennajul2001: Julie (29) - DH(34) - DD (10) - my angel baby boy (16 weeks 3d) D&C August 15, 2011

Aunie: Aunie (28) DH (27) m/c 6 wks aug 2010, m/c 6 wks jan 2011, mmc+d&e aug 2011 

lala73:

JanetPlanet:


----------



## nostress

Well this hasn't quite kicked off, but I hope it does soon, I've got some questions and a week off from work (following my D&C procedure last Friday). 

First question: 

Why do the doctor's say to wait 1-3 cycles after a D&C to try to conceive again? My doctor didn't do any scraping, just the suction. 

Why do I need to wait, when, what she suctioned out (lining-wise), is the same stuff I would have shed while menstruating? 

If they say wait till you have a normal period, and 28 days later I have a normal period, doesn't that mean my body would have been fine to carry a pregnancy? 

I waited the "required" amount of time after getting off the implant (2 regular cycles), but that didn't do me much good, lost the baby anyways, what makes this any different? 

Will my chances really be THAT much worse if we DON'T wait? 

After my first live birth my cycles came back right away, to normal, after getting on the implant my cycles did exactly what the implant says they'll do for the first 6 months then leveled out, and after getting off both the implant and seasonique (doc's put me on 2nd birth control to manage ovarian cysts) my cycles went right back to normal and on time. 

I am young (22) and healthy... I dunno, I want to discuss this with my OBGYN at my follow up on the 30th.

The thing is, we waited the suggested amount of time for my uterine lining to "build up" after getting off of the impant, however I still lost our baby. Even after having normal periods... how reassuring is it, REALLY, to have a normal period after a D&C? 

Just putting my thoughts out there. 

Please any and everyone jump on here and voice your own opinions/thoughts. I meant for this thread to be for all D&C/D&E-ers. This is very new and frustrating to me. But would be much easier with buddies.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi nostress - I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I just had a d&c last Tuesday after my mmc on July 6th and they found that there was still some tissue leftover during my 6 wk u/s follow up. :dohh:

From what I've read each dr has their own opinion on when to begin ttc again. A lot has to do with the emotional part as well as being able to pinpoint the due date. I don't believe your chances are any worse by not waiting. I've read that you are most fertile the first six months after a mc.

Good luck to you. :thumbup:


----------



## nostress

Thanks so much for your input!

Wow, is the 6 week follow-up u/s standard? My OB only scheduled the 2 week follow-up, no u/s and no bloodwork...


----------



## bastetgrrl

Not sure if it is standard. My dr had ordered weekly bloodwork and was watching my levels shortly go down so since they hadn't hit zero yet they scheduled the u/s.


----------



## nostress

Oh, I see. I think I have to call in if I'm still getting positive hpts 3 weeks after or something like that


----------



## Twinkie210

Hi, nostreess. We have talked in other posts. I would love to buddy up. We are waiting one cycle, which was recommended by my Dr (although the NP I saw at my 2 week follow up suggested waiting for 3 cycles, but I think it was because I was upset at my appt). I am 18 days post D&C, still waiting on ovulation, so hopefully AF will return. 

I don't know about implants, but my Dr told me to wait one cycle after stopping BC, which we didn't really follow, but it ended up taking us 6 months to get pg anyway. I had some people suggest that left over hormones could have been the cause of my MC, but I don't think that was the case. Mine was probably a blighted ovum, so I am thinking it was just a chromosonal abnormality. Plus I would think that the hormones would have been gone after 6 months.

I wanted to wait one cycle to make sure that I was completely healed physically. Manually dialating your cervix and suctioning the lining does take a toll on your body, I just didn't want to risk it, no matter how small the risk. I think that waiting 3 months sounds kind of strange. I would talk to your doc and find out the reason he/she recommends waiting that long.

How are your feeling today? My spotting is pretty much gone, it sometimes comes back very lightly though. I took another hpt to see if it would come back - and it had a very faint + (it is hard to tell because it is a cheap blue dye test). My BBs are kind of sore today, I am hoping it is a sign of ovulation, but more than likely it is from the left over hormones.


----------



## nostress

Hey Twinkie!!! I'm glad you found this post! Yay, I have a buddy!

I'll talk to my doc in a few weeks and see but I'm pretty sure my hubs and I won't try or prevent in September, then we'll really start trying in October. It all depends on what my OB says on the 30th.

I feel ok today... a bit achey and some nausea, but not terrible. Woke up to slight cramping, but I took my meds and now its just a dull ache. No spotting (red or brown) when I wipe anymore, so thats nice, yesterday it was just brown a couple times when wiping.

Emotionally, I really don't know what I feel today... 

I'm a planner so I've already decided I'll be checking hpt's every few days to make sure it's getting out of my system. I'll be doing opk's as soon as I get a negative hpt. I am NOT going to base BDing around any of this, just want to know my body is going back to normal. Like I said before, we are NOT "officially" trying until after my first period, but we aren't going to prevent either (unless what the doc says on the 30th changes our minds).

I can't wait to get back to making love to DH again. It's been over 3 weeks!!!! I miss him, I miss the closeness, and it would feel really nice right now. But we have to wait, till after my doctor's appt. Ugh, oh well.

So what do you have going on today?


----------



## nostress

I saw your post about your SIL's baby shower, I'm glad you handled it ok, and I totally understand the need for a drink to handle families (ugh, don't even get me started). I also get what you are saying about feeling lucky and blessed to be granted an "angel" and knowing that you will cherish every second of the next pregnancy even more. 

It's nice that not many people knew about the m/c. That's what I am most worried about, I don't want a bunch of questions about it at work or in social situations. I'm SOOOO glad we didn't tell my family (except my birth mom, and she's awesome) and I am SOOOOOO glad we are moving in about a month and don't have to deal with pitying glances from folks from here that somehow found out...


----------



## Twinkie210

I know how you feel about the making love. I was spotting before my MC, so DH refused to have sex with me until I saw the doc and we knew everything was ok. Unfortunately my next appt was the U/S where we found out about the MC. Then of course I didn't feel like doing anything. Then we had to wait until after my 2 week appt. So we had a good 4 week dry spell! :dohh:

Like you I am attempting to track ovulation to tell if I am "back to normal" but we are preventing this month. I just couldn't live with myself if I got pregnant right away and something happened. I would feel like it was my fault because I didn't listen to the Dr.

But as soon as AF leaves we are back to BDing!:happydance:

Emotionally I am doing a lot better. I was able to talk about my MC with one of the ladies I work with, which up until this point always involved a massive amount of tears:cry:. I got through SIL's baby shower, and I will get a call at the end of the week from my cousin, who is finding out whether her baby is a boy or girl. Other than that I am looking forward to some baby free time (at least free of other people's babies!)


----------



## peteradamelle

Hi Everyone,

I had a D&C (ERPC is the new name I discovered!) on the 18th of August, at 8.5wks. I had a 7wk scan and the baby's heartbeat was very slow and the embryo was measuring half the size it should have been, so I didn't have a lot of hope when I went back for my scan on the 17th of August. The hb had stopped and embryo hadn't grown. 

I phoned my Ob today, he is very well known in London (and working from one of London's best hospitals) to ask if I could resume sex and take my 18mth old son swimming tomorrow. I got the go ahead for both of these things, because I am not bleeding. I had a tiny bit of bleeding straight after the ERPC, nothing that evening and nothing since. It has only been 4 days, but I am ready to get back into things and start trying again. I have no idea when I will ovulate and I was going to do a OPK test tomorrow morning. 

I am definitely emotionally ready, and really don't want to wait. The Ob that did my procedure said to wait one cycle in case there is a small amount of tissue left over and also for dating purposes. 

My Ob (the one who delivered my first baby and will deliver future babies) said to wait 2 cycles. Again, I asked him why and he said it's purely a dating thing. 

So the way I feel is why should I wait if it's just a dating thing?! It will be interesting to see if I get a +ve OPK tomorrow morning - if it's +ve, obviously it will mean the hormones haven't left my body yet. 

I might post another post asking girls if they've conceived straight after a D&C/ERPC and if they've been successful.


----------



## nostress

I still have baby fever over here, but that may change. I want to be around other babies and hold them and snuggle with them... My loss hasn't changed that... not yet anyways. So far I've only gotten tearful with the hubs and the doc, so I'm doing alright on the tears department, I'm typically not very emotional anyways.

I dunno, I've been debating back and forth and back and forth with the hubs about the guilt of trying too early and losing the baby, or waiting to try and having it take forever... Or waiting to try and losing the baby anyways. 

I keep flipping and flopping back and forth. The hubs isn't firm on anything except: TALK TO THE DOCTOR. So we aren't "truly" decided until we talk to the doctor.

I just know we did everything we were supposed to do this last time, waited the suggested time period and STILL lost the baby. 

It's so frustrating and confusing...

Here's a tmi question... can we masturbate right now? As long as it's just clit stimulation? My sex drive went WWWAAAAYYY up after the D&C... so I'm curious


----------



## nostress

Welcome peteradamelle! I'm so sorry for your loss, but glad to hear you are feeling emotionally ready to try again. Nothing will ever replace our angels, but I understand feeling just READY to try again. 

I just took a hpt and it was still a pretty strong positive so I'll wait till the weekend to take another one. We'll see how strong it is then. I just ordered a bunch of wondfo ovulations tests, hopefully I'll get to use them soon enough.

Keep us updated on your OPK test tomorrow


----------



## Twinkie210

Anna, I am glad to hear you got the go ahead to resume everything so soon! I had to wait on swimming, taking baths (showers were ok of course!), and sex for 2 weeks after the procedure.
Good luck trying again! I would be careful using the OPKs so soon after the procedure, because they could pick up left over hormones. My hpts are still positive 2.5 weeks after my D&C, so I decided not to even try OPKs, and since we aren't trying this month, it seemed like a waste of $. So I am only charting BBT. Which has been hard since my sleep patterns are all messed up and my temperature seems to be fluctuating more than usual still. FF had me ovulating earlier this week, but then took the crosshairs away:nope:


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress- I know exactly how you feel with the sex drive thing, and I will admit that I did a couple times while we were waiting for the all clear:blush:

It didn't really cause any problems for me, but it did increase my bleeding for a little while and it made cramping worse (tmi!)

If you aren't cramping or bleeding, I wouldn't think you would have anything to worry about!


----------



## nostress

LOL, thanks soo much Twinkie, see this thread is already proving useful!

I'm thinking today will be a very chill day, depending on what my hubs says when he comes home for lunch I may have to take my daughter to her 24 month well baby appt (it'll be like an affirmation to get a healthy report from her doc today). If he can't get time off work to take her I'll have to, but I'm still having some pretty good cramping off and on so we'll see. 

I'll probably make dinner tonight too... That's all I have planned for today though, I really don't want to do much. I just need time to share with you nice ladies and relax with me, myself and I (and maybe my vibrator...)


----------



## Twinkie210

Your plans sound better than mine! I am currently at work, then home to make dinner and do homework with my son (he is 8 and in 2nd grade). Tomorrow evening there is a pregnancy loss support group that meets. I am debating on whether or not to go. One of my friends lost a baby last year and says the group is very nice, but I don't know how I feel talking face to face with other people about this. I am undecided at this point. I kind of want to go, because the group organizes a memorial walk in October, and I think it would be great to take part in this walk to remember my little angel.


----------



## nostress

The memorial walk sounds nice... As I lost this little one on my birthday I'm thinking of just adding an extra candle every year in remberance... Nothing huge, something people may not even notice, but I'll know, and DH will know, and it will mean something to us.

If you think you can handle it, perhaps you should go. I think I'd go if there was a group like that here.

When do you count the baby as lost? From the date the doctor's tell you the baby stopped growing, or from the date of your D&C?


----------



## nostress

Oh boy, now my cramps are back... it always seems to happen on the dot, my pills wear off every 4 hours and goodness me, I can FEEL when it happens


----------



## peteradamelle

Sure, I'll let you know tomorrow if the OPK is +ve or -ve. I'm guessing it'll be +ve as it was only 4 days ago that I had the D&C. I probably should do HPT's instead. They have been ordered from Amazon and are on their way to me! I can't wait to get pregnant again. There's not much else I think about at the moment! It is sad when you miscarry early on, but you have to try and look at it as a baby that wasn't meant to be because it was never going to be a healthy child (if it was down to a chromosome abnormality which most miscarriages are). I've read a lot about chromosme abnoralities, andwith a lot of them, you miscarry at 20-40 weeks, or the baby is stillborn, or dies within the first year of life. So when you think about it like that, it's best to lose it within the first two weeks while it's still an embryo/fetus. Wishing you all the best of luck conceiving.


----------



## nostress

peteradamelle - That's my take on it as well, though it's still sad knowing that it wasn't meant to be. It's sad, but a reassurance. And as m/c's go, it's not the worst kind in the world. I'm glad we see things the same way on that front.

I keep thinking of due dates, March was a perfect time for us, however... Who am I to say when we will be blessed with a child? LOL, I love to plan plan plan, but I guess this really shows, it's not up to me. The funny thing is our original plan wasn't to even start trying before September/October, so maybe this is what is meant to be...?


----------



## peteradamelle

I'm a massive planner too! Can't stop planning. I had my first son in February 2010, and it was such a good time to have a baby. I wanted a 2 year gap, aimed for a March 2012 baby and got pregnant straight away. It was disappointing, but I'm hoping I will get pregnant very quickly again and then there will still be 2-2.5yr gap between my first and second. We'll see! We are lucky to have miscarried early and not have to deal with a bad situation later down the track. I was so scared to have an ERPC, but it was no big deal at all, I mean I don't want to have to go through this again, but if I do, I know it's not that bad having an ERPC. And it was the best decision I made, I found out I'd lost the baby on 17th August and had the ERPC the next day. I had closure. I had 10 days waiting between scans, and I knew it was going to be bad news on the 17th, I was fully prepared. 

Well, at least you tried early than you had planned, so now you can try again in Sep/Oct. I couldn't try earlier than I did due to travel plans. We want a 3rd child at some point, and I have a feeling we will be planning a smaller gap between baby 2 and baby 3 after this experience! That way if I miscarry or it takes a while to pregnant, I won't stress out that there's going to be a big gap. 

I'm not stressing now though, because if we conceive in September, I'll have a June baby and October will be a July baby. Which is fine with me! I just want to get pregnant so badly now!! Keep running into girls who have children my son's age and they are all pregnant with their 2nd. I am very happy for them, but keep thinking 'why haven't they had miscarriages, why me?' 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I thought March was a perfect due date too :( I was due the 18th, so I thought it would have been fun to have a St. Patty's Day baby and my Grandfather's B-day was in March, so I could have hit that date (he passed away last year). It is sad to think about what could have been, but I know I can't change what happened. I think I am way too obsessed with TTC, I keep doing the math and figuring out if I ovulate here, then AF will show here, and if I get pg right away, then I will be due on this day. I definately need a life!


----------



## nostress

LOL, I need to stop obsessing too, but this board is a good outlet for all of our craziness ;-) 

I was wanting the perfect 2.5 year age gap as well, and now it seems like it will be closer to 3 years... oh well.

June and July are both good months! If it's an August baby well then that's 4 birthday in August!!!!! Mama's, DD's, Grandma's and then the new LO's.


----------



## Twinkie210

I waited too long for the perfect age gap, since DS is almost 8! I am just hoping to have another before he starts middle school! I had DS young (20) so I knew I would have a decent sized gap, but I never inteded for it to be this large. June or July would be OK due dates, but it will be extra hot for me to be pg in the summer (we live in southern Illinois and summers can be HOT!) IT would be more convinient for me to be pg in thee summer, because I already have summer maternity clothes (DS was born in September). We have a ton of September B-days in my family, DH, DS, my brother, and my BIL. I am hoping it doesn't take that long and we don't have to worry about another september baby!


----------



## nostress

Just got a call from the doctor's office, following up on how I feel after my procedure, nice of them to call. Still have my follow up appt next Tuesday.


----------



## nostress

Haha, oh well Twinkie, my DH is all for a bunch of August Bdays, so we'll see what happens. 

Ugh, had to cancel my DD's appt today and being military and working with a military hospital they are saying they won't be able to reschedule until 28 SEPTEMBER!!! We are moving in a month so that's not going to work, this is ridiculous, but I can't drive right now! They are going to call me back within 3 days to accomodate us... hopefully. This is utterly ridiculous!


----------



## Twinkie210

Did you tell them that you had surgery and can't drive? That sounds crazy!

Here is a quick update on my symptom checking... I know I already posted that I had sore BBs, but now I am having slight cramping in the left side of my lower abdomen. Hmmm- maybe ovulation returning? I sure hope so, I am so ready for AF (sounds crazy to wish for!) so I can start trying again! I am sure hoping that this is the case, but I am sure it is all in my head, but my temp was up today some too, but it has been up and down all week! So frustrating!


----------



## nostress

I lost my Basal Thermometer, so I haven't started temping yet, I'll send the hubs out to get one tonight and start temping tomorrow.

Fingers are crossed for you, maybe you are ovulating!!! Ever since my first pregnancy I can pinpoint ovulation because of the extreme pains... So I think I'll know when it happens. Maybe your body is ultra sensitive to it because of your m/c...?

I told the appointment line I hated to cancel on such short notice and the only reason was my recent surgery and I can't drive and my hubs is in a class that he can't get away from (test tomorrow, intense prep this afternoon). So we'll see...


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I hope they are able to get your daughter in this week.

Yeah I don't think it is ovulation, as the afternoon has progressed it has turned into full blown cramps, not ovulation pains, and I started spotting again:growlmad: I feel like I am going backwards! Well hopefull the spotting is just temporary.

I don't use a Basal Thermometer, just a plain old digital one. Is there a benefit to buying an actual Basal Thermometer? My temp shifts are always huge (almost a full degree) so I don't really find I need a super sensitive thermometer to track my ovulation.


----------



## nostress

Well.. per babyhopes.com:

Basal Thermometer vs. Regular Thermometer

&#8226;A basal thermometer is different from a regular fever thermometer which measures temperatures in degrees. A basal thermometer measures temperatures by 10th&#8217;s of a degree whereas most fever thermometers measure in two-tenth degree increments.

&#8226;A basal thermometer is more reliable and accurate than a simple glass thermometer since glass thermometers are only accurate to .2 degrees Fahrenheit. You really need it to be accurate to .1 degrees Fahrenheit.

&#8226;Another advantage of the digital basal thermometer over a fever measuring body thermometer is speed. The basal body digital thermometer is more accurate than a fever based thermometer, and it only takes 30-60 seconds.In addition, a digital basal thermometer is harder to break and remembers the temperature for you if you don&#8217;t want to chart it immediately.

Here are some tips to help use your basal thermometer effectively for optimum accuracy: 

1.Use your basal thermometer first thing in the morning before you get out of bed.

2.Try to take the temperature at as close to the same time each day as possible.


----------



## nostress

And they only cost about 10-15 bucks and depending on how long your TTC journey is... could be really worth the money


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks for the info. The thermometer I use measures to the tenth of a degree and is a quick read (I think it might be 30 seconds). If that is the only difference I will keep using the one I have (plus I don't want to change half way through a cycle). It seems to be working fine for me. If I need to replace the thermomter though, I will definately look into the basal themometer.


----------



## nostress

Bout to take a nap... sooo sleepy. I'll be back soon enough


----------



## jennijunni

I am with you gals. I lost our son at 16 w4d on June 4. I had a D&E following his delivery. I was also told to wait 2 cycles, mostly though because I almost bled to death, and had to heal my body first. We did not wait. We tried right away. We are on CD15 of our second cycle. We hope to be pregnant soon. Oh, I have had my 2 cycles now, so I am good to go.


----------



## nostress

Welcome jennijunni! Glad you 2 cycle wait is now over.. Now onto the wait to ovulate... and the 2 week wait... then we can rinse and repeat ;-) Or hopefully just find a bunch of BFPs in the coming months


----------



## nursekelly

hello ladies. first, i would just like to say that i am so sorry that we are all here. everyone has had a different experience with their loss, and will cope in different ways, and there's neither a right way or wrong way to get through this. 

i had my d&c on aug 4th. i was 12w5d and had some light spotting while at work. a co-worker had suggested trying the doppler (i work at a hospital) to pick up the heartbeat...but we couldn't find it. i was sure that everything was fine since i had an u/s @ 8w6d w/ a strong heartbeat. the dr. had me come in the next day and u/s showed no hearbeat :cry: i was beyond heartbroken. 

my follow up appt was today. not sure exactly how i feel now that it's over. i had an exam and he said everything should be fine now. after 2 m/cs in a row he said i was just "unlucky?" wtf? really? unlucky? anyway, good news is he said we could return to ttc my cycle returns. so i'll start clomid once again when af returns. 

maybe i'll be more "lucky" next time?

(i should say that althought we've been "unlucky" twice in a row, i'm pretty lucky to have a wonderful, almost 4 yr old son. so even if we're never lucky enough to carry another baby, i hit the jackpot at least once :winkwink: )


----------



## nostress

Welcome nursekelly! Terrible choice of words by your doctor, unlucky, ugh... Sorry I don't like that choice of words at all!

But I agree, you are BLESSED to have your 4 year old and you will get your rainbow, just trust and believe, timing may not be on your terms, but it WILL be right, and it WILL be YOUR blessing. 

Keep us updated on when you start clomid, good "luck"!


----------



## peteradamelle

Nursekelly, i'm sorry to hear that you've had 2 MC in a row. That must be really hard, especially when you saw a strong heartbeat at 8wks, you just wouldn't expect anything to go wrong. I never saw a strong heartbeat, it was very slow (and embryo measured half the size it should have been), this was at 7wks, so when i went back at 8.5wks i was expecting bad news. 

I did a digital clearblue ovulation test this morning and it was +ve. So I'll put that down to the hormones still being in my system. I had the D&C/ERPC 5 days ago. Surely I couldn't be ovulating yet?!


----------



## Twinkie210

Welcome ladies! I am now 19 days post D&C and still waiting for ovulation (we are waiting one cycle though before we try again) :( My temps have been all over the place, all lower than my post O temps, but one day they will be higher the next lower. I feel like my body is trying to O, but my hormones are still messed up. I am hoping everything evens out soon, I hate the waiting!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Twinkie210 said:


> Welcome ladies! I am now 19 days post D&C and still waiting for ovulation (we are waiting one cycle though before we try again) :( My temps have been all over the place, all lower than my post O temps, but one day they will be higher the next lower. I feel like my body is trying to O, but my hormones are still messed up. I am hoping everything evens out soon, I hate the waiting!

Feels like forever doesn't it? I swear that time is just dragging by. :nope: 

My temps were all over the place as well (acting like I was gonna O and then not) and of course went in for my bloodwork and u/s found out my levels were still at 20 and had to have a d&c. Totally a kick in the gut.

I think that our bodies are just so confused from our mc and have to try to kick start back to normal again. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

I keep getting some symptoms that make me think I may ovulate then, nothing. So sorry you ended up with a D&C, I was kind of glad that I went ahead and started with it (my Dr. didn't give me the option of waiting). But my Dr. doesn't monitor hormone levels afterwards, so it kind of sucks not really knowing when they go <5. I don't have the money to take hpts all the time, though. (I have one more left and if I don't O by next week sometime, I will take it and see if it finally comes back negative)


----------



## peteradamelle

I'm feeling a bit down today too, wondering when we'll get pregnant again! I have decided I won't wait a cycle before trying. It sucks having to wait to ovulate, and not knowing when it will happen!! I guess you won't ovulate until your hormone levels have come down? So we just keep taking pregnancy tests every 3 or 4 days to see? I have pregnancy on my mind 24/7!


----------



## nostress

Hey ladies!

I thought I would start a list of all the buddies: Just copy and paste what's below and filling in the info, keep a running list going until we get everyone's names, then I'll put it in the first post, so we can keep track of everyone  Help avoid confusion.

nostress: Alex (22) - DH (29) - DD (2) - DSD (10) - Angel Baby (6.2 weeks) D&C August 19, 2011

Twinkie210:

peteradamelle:

nursekelly:

jennijunni:

bastetgrrl:


----------



## nostress

Twinkie - My doctor doesn't monitor hormone levels either, I just ordered a bunch of wondfo tests from amazon to track my levels. I'm trying to take a hpt 2-3x a week until it comes back negative, then I'll start my opks.

peteradamelle - I'm sorry you're feeling down, I can't wait to get pregnant either! I don't think we can ovulate till our hcg levels are down.

Keep us posted on ovulating, I'm using fertility friend and countdown to pregnancy to chart and track stuff, hopefully I'll see something soon!


----------



## Twinkie210

Twinkie210: Stacie (28) - DH (31) - Ds (8) - Angel Baby (7 weeks) D&C August 5, 2011


----------



## Twinkie210

peteradamelle said:


> I'm feeling a bit down today too, wondering when we'll get pregnant again! I have decided I won't wait a cycle before trying. It sucks having to wait to ovulate, and not knowing when it will happen!! I guess you won't ovulate until your hormone levels have come down? So we just keep taking pregnancy tests every 3 or 4 days to see? I have pregnancy on my mind 24/7!

I have taken two hpts, the first was a little over a week after my D&C and it was pos right away, the second was a little over two weeks since D&C and it was still pos, but fainter. I am getting tired of seing + signs! Maybe I will go to the tests with two lines just for a change of pace:winkwink: I never thought that I would be mad about getting a pos hpt!


----------



## nostress

Isn't it weird? That positive test is all we ever wanted before... now it's like COME ON BFN! COME ON BFN!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Twinkie210 said:


> I keep getting some symptoms that make me think I may ovulate then, nothing. So sorry you ended up with a D&C, I was kind of glad that I went ahead and started with it (my Dr. didn't give me the option of waiting). But my Dr. doesn't monitor hormone levels afterwards, so it kind of sucks not really knowing when they go <5. I don't have the money to take hpts all the time, though. (I have one more left and if I don't O by next week sometime, I will take it and see if it finally comes back negative)

Well at least it was done and over with for you. Looking back I wish I would have just had the d&c done to begin with but you know we just don't know what is gonna happen. At the time I thought that I was making the right choice. :nope:

It would def get expensive having to buy hpts all the time. 

Hopefully you'll O sometime between now and next week! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

bastetgrrl said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I keep getting some symptoms that make me think I may ovulate then, nothing. So sorry you ended up with a D&C, I was kind of glad that I went ahead and started with it (my Dr. didn't give me the option of waiting). But my Dr. doesn't monitor hormone levels afterwards, so it kind of sucks not really knowing when they go <5. I don't have the money to take hpts all the time, though. (I have one more left and if I don't O by next week sometime, I will take it and see if it finally comes back negative)
> 
> Well at least it was done and over with for you. Looking back I wish I would have just had the d&c done to begin with but you know we just don't know what is gonna happen. At the time I thought that I was making the right choice. :nope:
> 
> It would def get expensive having to buy hpts all the time.
> 
> Hopefully you'll O sometime between now and next week! :happydance:Click to expand...

Well at least you are going to get back on track now. It just sucks that it took your doc that long to decide you need the D&C. But now you are that much closer to working on another BFP!


----------



## bastetgrrl

bastetgrrl: Steph (32) DH (33) Angel Baby (7/8 wks) mmc July 6th and d&c August 16th


----------



## nostress

I agree with Twinkie! It's too bad your doc took so long, but it's awesome that now you're just waiting on your ovulation and you're that much closer to your BFP, it's coming!


----------



## nostress

Ok ladies onto another one of my wordy thoughts...

I'm really curious to know and wanting to prepare for when I have to tell more people about the miscarriage and D&C. I have a list of about 15 people. I didn't tell a lot of people about the pregnancy, about 6-8 people on the list found out on their own, I didn't tell them personally. I'm not even telling them about our loss. They weren't originally supposed to know about the pregnancy so early, and I am not close with any of them. I've told about half of the people on the list about our loss. 
To some of them I texted the following message:

To avoid further questions/comment: we have lost our baby. We realize it wasn't the time and my body terminated the pregnancy before it caused any real harm. We appreciate your sympathies, however please do not feel sorry for us. We are still very blessed and hopeful for our next pregnancy. Have a great weekend.

I've received mixed reactions, one person (my stepdaughter's mother) acts as if nothing happened, and isn't treating me delicately at all, which is nice, I don't want to be treated delicately by someone who wasn't even really invested in the pregnancy at all. 

But she called a little while ago to talk to me about something not even related and rather personal (how my husband and I interact around her daughter and how her daughter feels I am too "manly" [people tend to think I immasculate the hubs, though in all reality, he just lets me think I'm driving, while he really is the one calling the shots]). Anyways she talks to me for 50 minutes about this, not once mentioning the miscarriage that happened 2 days ago. Which would be fine, if she would have waited a week or so to decide to talk to me about it. I kind of need time to heal, even if I don't require your sympathy.

My view of my situation of telling is: Unless you're going to be emotionally invested, you don't need to know I'm pregnant before the 2nd trimester (potential father, grandmother, godmother, etc). Or unless its essential for my health and well being (doctors and work).Why? Because it feels that if anyone NOT emotionally invested wants to pity us for the loss or grieve... well, it just doesn't seem genuine. This pregnancy was nothing to you, so I don't need your sympathy. It's different if the sympathy is coming from someone who was truly invested in the pregnancy.
That's just how I feel...

My birth mom took it well, she is a bit more emotionally invested and I know she is hurting but she is very supportive and I'm glad she knew about it (unlike my mom [I'm adopted]. I'm really glad she didn't know about it, I know she wouldn't have been as supportive).

I got a very nice phone call yesterday from my birth mom, she's the only one besides my DH that I actually talk to about the actual event itself. So supportive and just sweet. I love her so much, and my other dear friend, the one I PROMISED would be the first to know when I found out I was pregnant, the one I sent the pic of my BFP to, she called me today. I told her on Friday about the loss, and she called today just to talk. It was nice, not pushy or grieving, just nice, take my mind off things, have me look forward to seeing her and her family again (we're moving closer in a few months). I have a wonderful little support group. Here in real life and on BnB, thank so much ladies!

How is/did everyone else share the news, or did you even share the news? What were people's reactions like? How many people did you have to tell?


----------



## nursekelly

kelly (28) DH (36) DS (3) MC @5-6wks, 0ct. 2010; MC @ 12w5d Aug. 2011 w/ D&C


----------



## peteradamelle

Hi girls, going to write again tomorrow, off to bed now (it's getting late in the UK), but here are my details:
Anna (31) - DH (33) - DS (18mths) - Angel Baby (8.5 weeks) D&C August 18, 2011


----------



## nursekelly

nostress: so sorry you're having to deal w/ insensitive people. i think the whole thing makes some people uncomfortable and they end up avoiding the subject all together. which isn't the worst thing ever, but sometimes you need people to acknowledge that you've been through this major event and know that they hurt for you. and sometimes you just need to tell people, look-i can't deal with your issues right now! 

as far as telling people about the pregnancy loss, it varies, and you have to go with what you feel is right for you. with our first loss, we had only told our parents that we were even expecting and m/c'd a week later. so aside from a very few super close friends (my sis-in-law's and bff) no one even knew about the m/c. 

this last one was completely different. everyone knew we were expecting, we had already announced it to friends and family. my co-workers new after my 8wk u/s. everyone was really excited for us b/c alot of them knew we had been trying for so long. so when we m/c, i texted a few people and later told some of them to make sure they pass it along b/c i sure didn't want to have to tell anyone personally. it didn't take long (between facebook and old fashioned gossip) before most everyone knew. i did end up posting a comment on fb thanking everyone for their kind thoughts and prayers. 

i'm really not sure what i'll do next time (if we are able to get another sticky bean) not sure when to tell people you're expecting, not sure when i'll feel like we're safe? 

i feel like even if people aren't emotionally invested in a pregnancy w/ you, they still have a respect for your loss and what you've been through. so don't let that bother you! you tell your story to whoever you want, and don't to whoever you don't want. i don't think there's a right or wrong. just whatever feels right to you. ;)


----------



## nostress

Thanks for your story of how you told folks the news, you seem to have dealt with it pretty well. And thank you for your kind words, I do agree... Whatever feels right for each individual is probably right for them;-)


----------



## nursekelly

i did mean to add that i know it doesn't seem like it, but it does get easier to tell people. it's only been about 3 weeks, and the first week i'd burst into tears. but now it's a little bit easier to just say when ppl ask abt the pregnancy, "no, we recently lost the pregnancy" i just can't speak the word "miscarriage." 

but even random people, like i was at the dentist today (1st time at a new dentist) and when the appt was made i was pregnant and had to list that on my new patient paperwork a few weeks ago. so at the appt, they were getting ready to take x-rays and stopped b/c they saw in the chart that i was pregnant. so i had to go all into, "i was pregnant, but we had a loss." and while i felt the sting, it was nothing like the first week or two. 

so it does get a little easier to talk about (but i think it will probably always sting on the inside)


----------



## Twinkie210

I hadn't told a lot of people either about our pregnancy. My parents were getting ready to go on vacation when I found out I was pregnant and they were taking my son with them, so it didn't seem like the right time to tell them. I planned the big announcement for when they got back (they were gone two weeks), but I started having problems while they were gone (spotting/cramping). My U/S was scheduled for the day after they got back, so then I decided to delay the big announcement until afterwards- which was a good thing, because obviously the U/S was bad news. That being said, I had told two friends at work, but they also knew about my problems, so they knew that there was a chance I would M/C. I just sent them a text after my U/S and they called me later that day. I called my mom immediately after the U/S, which was awkward because she didn't know about the pregnancy, but she tried to reassure me everything would be ok. I took a week off of work, because emotionally I wasn't ready to go back. So I told my boss when I got back (which was really awkward too- because he is a guy and old enough to be my father!). He was really nice about it. I kept apologizing for taking so much time off of work and he kept telling me I didn't need to apologize. It was hard to keep from crying in front of him too. I ended up telling two more close friends and another coworker figured out what happened. Most people just said that they were sorry, but one of my friends kept telling me "God has a plan" which I wish she would quit saying, but I didn't have the heart to tell her because she really was trying to be nice. 

The hard part is trying to decide if I am ever going to tell anyone else. I have a twin sister, who doesn't even know and we tell each other everything. I work with a lot of women and they all kept asking me if I was Ok after I came back to work (then knew I had outpatient surgery, but they didn't know what for). While I feel bad for not telling them, I just couldn't talk about it at that poing. Now I can talk about it without crying, but I don't just want to tell people just because. I am thinking of telling everyone, when I announce my next pregnancy (hopefully that won't be too long!). Or I am planning on walking in a memorial walk for babies lost to pregnancy loss, stillbirth, and infant death. I am debating sending the info out about the walk to some of my close friends with an explanation of what happened, but I'm not sure. The walk is sponsered by a non-profit group, so it would be a great way to promote the group as well. What do you ladies think?


----------



## bastetgrrl

OMG I'm so sorry that you had such a difficult with some of the people that you had to tell about your m/c. :hugs: I think some people just don't know what to say especially if they have never gone through it. I always think I'm the worst person about being "sensitive" when dealing with these types of subjects especially death. I'm a great listener but I never know what to say. And now going through something as terrible as this I think it has opened my eyes that I'm not the only one that has these issues from time to time. My closest friend didn't know what to say and kinda avoid talking to me at all. She said that she hurt for me and wish she could fix it but after that she kinda backed off and stopped talking to me for awhile (this is someone that emails, calls and is all over my sh*t all the time). :dohh: So I knew that she was uncomfortable.

At least we have BnB to come and talk with others that are going through the same thing and are sensitive to how we feel. But unfortunately there is no way to avoid having to tell those people that knew you were pregnant. :nope:

AFM - we went into ttc and knowing we did NOT want to tell anyone besides parents and a couple that we are very close with (yep same girl I mentioned above). However we've been discussing with other close friends that we were going to start ttc so when my birthday celebration came around at the end of May I thought to myself gosh I've gotta get rid of this hpt or I'll be tempted to use it on my bday (13 dpo) but to my surprise I tested positive at 9 dpo! :saywhat: So I was faced with not drinking :wine: in front of my closest friends that already knew we were ttc. :dohh: How in the heck was I gonna pass that off? :blush: So instead of lying to them we decided to celebrate my bday and baby. :dance: Of course about a week later I was in the ER with spotting and worrying we were gonna lose the baby. Everything seemed to check out except my levels were REALLY high for being that early. So my dr wanted to confirm that there were not more than one. Got the confirmation there was only one, show the heartbeat and sent on my way. Multiple follow ups which looking back now should have been a clue that something wasn't right even if dr didn't say so. :huh: Live and learn. I had pretty much been cautious anyway saying stuff like let's wait and be sure everything is okay (esp to my mom, who was really excited and wanted me to tell my grandparents). Kinda knew to myself the weekend before my appt that confirmed the mmc that something wasn't right. Didn't feel pregnant. :sad1: Of course that Tuesday the 5th found out the baby was gone. I pretty much sent text messages to everyone. I wanted NO part of talking, seeing or being around people that knew. I took the whole week off of work (never happens) and just sat around in bed for the most part. :cry: It was difficult but at least this time I know that I will NOT be telling anyone that isn't very and I mean VERY close to me (i.e. parents). I'm too scared!

Holy cow that was long...:blush:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Twinkie - our stories seem really similar when I read what you wrote. It's SO tough to talk about it without crying which is why I went the text message route. And the worst part was my aunt (who I don't see, don't talk to and is VERY religious) left me a voicemail saying "God's plan and God Bless You and stuff like that over and over and over) I was like really I pray every day, etc but right now this is the last thing that I wanna hear. :hissy: Then I get a freaking card from her with pages and page of stuff including written bible scriptures. Arrggh...I know she's being nice but heck I didn't need the whole family knowing let alone contacting me with this. :nope:

My boss "knew" without me confirming that I was pregnant so when we lost the baby I told him and asked for the week off. He has been really supportive especially after having the surprise d&c last week six weeks after the mmc. Others at work that do not know have been asking like how are you and blah blah blah so don't know what they think they know. LOL But I'm not talking.

I really like the idea about doing the walk for the non-profit group. I love doing runs/walks for stuff like that so I think it's a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## jennijunni

jennijunni: Jenn (32, okay just shy of 33)- DH (35)- DD (15)- DD (14)-DS (9) - DS (6) - DD (3) - DD (19 months) Angel baby boy (16.4 weeks) D&E June 4, 2011


----------



## nostress

Thanks Twinkie and bastetgrrl for sharing your stories, it's very reassuring to be able to come on here and share your experiences and not be afraid of people not knowing how to react or what to say. 

I am not a big fan of the religious/medical advice you get from folks who find out about the m/c... I mean come on, it's not like we didn't already do everything spiritually and medically that we felt was necessary. Keep us in your prayers, offer us inspiration and hope... but come on... there's such a thing as too much!

I think we all did some form of the text route... Less tearful indeed.

I feel so welcome here.

I'm so sorry I haven't been as active today, very emotional... off and on crying all day long. So hard not to reanalyze and think about being pregnant, and how happy that BFP made me feel and how excited I was, first try off birth control and I'm pregnant! 

Husband and DD just got home and cheered me right up. But still having random tears even with them right here. 

Thanks again ladies, I'll be back on later.


----------



## nostress

I just realized... I'm the youngest person on here... Is that normal? To have a miscarriage so young?


----------



## Twinkie210

Why am I still awake! Ugh. nostress- I don't think that age has very much to do with it sometimes. Sometimes I really do think it is just "bad luck". But I have had the blame myself moments, where I said "If only I wouldnt' have waited 8 years... Maybe I waited too long". Which I know is silly, but I think not knowing a reason is hard. 

I just got back from a support group (will probably be posting in the Miscarriage Support forum too) and I must say that it was nice to sit and talk with people who have been through similar situations, but at the same time it was really weird. I was the only person there that didn't suffer either a late miscarriage, still born, or infant death. tbh I kind of felt silly crying over losing my baby at 7 weeks, when these women went through labor, some of them very traumatic deliveries, and then came home empty handed! I realize that loss at any stage is hard but I couldn't believe how sad all of their stories were and I was crying over a baby that never grew past a group of cells!


----------



## nostress

i'm so weepy and emotional today... My body still feels pregnant though I had my D&C 4 days ago. Makes me cry every time I "feel" pregnant... a twinge, gas, peeing a lot, just the hormones still going crazy. Then I have to remind myself... it's gone. My body isn't supporting a baby anymore, it's not growing anything, it's not making room or adjusting for my little one anymore... 

I hurt. I want to drink or take my vicadin just so I don't feel anymore, I hate this. 

Good night, off to snuggle with the hubs, that should help. 

No drinking for me btw... But I'm keeping up on my vicadin. I tried not to take ANY today, and though I didn't have bad cramping... I DID notice the phantom pregnancy "twinges" a lot more throughout the day, and that's almost worse than the cramps. Actually, it IS worse. A lot worse. So I have one more day's worth of vicadin, and hopefully by the time that's gone, my hormones will have gone down CONSIDERABLY and stop plagueing my heart with this... phantom pregnancy...


----------



## nostress

Twinkie: Please don't blame yourself for ANYTHING. Like you said age sometimes doesn't have a lot to do with it. When it's time it WILL happen. And if it doesn't happen, it wasn't meant to. 

Also thank you for sharing about your support group, I can understand how your grief can seem trivial compared to others, but it is NOT at all, and you are justified in your sorrow. The loss of a child, whether in your belly as a bunch of cells or in your arms, causes great sadness and sorrow. You can't really compare... just... feel, and attempt to understand these feelings.

Ok, now I HAVE to sleep. Good night, till tomorrow.


----------



## nostress

Good morning! How is everyone? I'm sleepy... (stayed up waaaay too late last night)


----------



## peteradamelle

Hi girls, 

I only told a handful of people about the pregnancy, and when I went for the 7 week scan and it wasn't looking good, I told them about it, so when I went back for the 8.5wk scan, I texted the 6 friends afterwards to let them know that the embryo didn't have a heartbeat and hadn't grown. 

The way I looked at it, and I did this so I wouldn't get upset, was majority of miscarriages are caused by a chromosome abnormality. So I told myself the embryo either had too many or too few chromosomes and it was never going to be a healthy child. 

After the 7 week scan, I was distraught, that was on a Monday and on Sunday, I was still upset, and I told myself life must go on and I can't mope around all day. I had to prepare myself for bad news on the Wednesday. Once I was at peace with the fact that I was going to go in for the 8.5wk scan and hear bad news, I was okay. It was like I'd done my grieving and when I was told I had miscarried, I didn't cry. Sounds funny i know, but I wanted to be strong, and it wasn't meant to be, it wasn't going to be a healthy child i told myself. I think losing it so early made it easier, getting past 12 weeks would be a lot more difficult as you don't expect anything to go wrong. Although I got over my miscarriage quite quickly, I can totally understand everyone else being very upset, it's an awful thing to go through. Something i never want to go through again, but if you think about what could have happened, losing the baby at 20 weeks, or 30 weeks, or 35 weeks, or it being stillborn or dying in the first year, due to a chromosome abnormality, then obviously it's much better to lose it in the first trimester. That's the only way i got over it. It wasn't meant to be, and it was just natures way of preventing something growing that didn't have the right genetic material. 

I took a HPT a few mintues ago and it was +ve. I am 6 days post the D&C/ERPC. The pregnancy line came up straight away, so it was a strong positive, unlike when i took the test, it was a very faint positive that i had to shine in the sunlight to see! 

I will take a HPT every 3-4 days and hope that by 14 days post the D&C/ERPC, it will be -ve. 

I might ring my Ob tomorrow and ask whether you can still get pregnant/ovulate when the hormones are still in your system. I think the answer will be no. I might also double check with him that there is no increased risk for having another miscarriage if i don't want one cycle. 

I don't want to wait! 

I don't think it matters what age you are, you can miscarry at any ages, i have read that your chances are higher if you are over the age of 35. And teenagers have a higher risk of miscarriage for some reason, I have read. 

Nostress, if you got pregnant so quickly with this pregnancy, then it will happen again very quickly i'm sure! I was the same, we got pregnant the first try. So I'm hoping that means it will happen very quickly when we start trying again. 

We will all be pregnant again soon, we're just in an annoying limbo stage at the moment. 

Chat to you all again soon! xx


----------



## nostress

peteradamelle, I'm with you on hoping it happens fast again!!! Let's go fertile mertyles!!!!

Just got all my wondfo's, my next hpt is on Sunday! Come on BFN!

Let us know what your OB says after you call her!


----------



## Twinkie210

I'm sooo tired today! I got less than 4 hours sleep last night. I'm thinking it is going to be an early night for me! Well I just got EWCM today, so I am hoping it is a good sign (20 days post D&C). My hpt was still positive this past monday, so I am not getting my hopes up too much. I hate that we are wasting the chance to TTC, but I really want to wait one cycle (it's so hard though). I can tell my hormones are all over the place, my temps keep going up and down and I keep getting hot flashes. I am hoping it is my body trying to ovulate, but I guess only time will tell.


----------



## nursekelly

Geez! Am I the only one not doing the hpts? My Docs never said anything about testing? They just told me to wait til my next cycle. I'm starting to get paranoid b/c I've been cramping like crazy for 2 days and thinking I'd start any second, but still no AF. Maybe I should pick up some hpts?


----------



## nostress

I think we are just hpt-ing like crazy because we just LOOOOVVVEE peeing on sticks ;-)

Haha, maybe not. 

I'm doing it because we're thinking that we will want to try right away, and once all of the hormones are out of my system and I get a BFN, then we'll actually be able to get pregnant (can't get pregnant when my body already thinks it is). 

Also if it takes too long (3+ weeks) to get a BFN, then perhaps they left some "product of conception" inside and stuff needs to get checked out, so your body stops thinking it's pregnant.


----------



## nostress

Twinkie - You know, you're just trusting the signals your body is sending you. If you truly feel its too up and down and not settled, the best thing for you COULD be to wait. 

I hope either ovulation or AF or something comes soon!

On another note:

I am DRINKING tonight, yes indeed!
:wine::wine::happydance::loopy::happydance::wine::wine:

First time in about 3 months, just vodka and the new oceanspray cranberry sparkler... yummy.


----------



## peteradamelle

I'm doing exactly what nostress is doing. The Ob that did my d&c said to wait one cycle, and my Ob (the one who delivered my first child) said to wait 2 cycles. I don't think they'd be too imprssed if they knew I was testing my hcg with HPT's! As soon as we get a bfn we'll start trying again. My mother in law had a miscarriage with her first, and back in those days wasn't told to wait a he cycle. She got pregnant about 4wks after her d&c and had a very healthy pregnancy/baby. She never had a period in between. 

It does suck that we will have the hormones floating around our bodies. I've read that it takes about 2wks for them to go right down.

I've been drinking every night (not heavily!) since I found out, I figure I may as well make the most of it before we start TTC again! Eating lots of runny eggs, sushi, soft cheese etc too! 

Come on BFN!


----------



## peteradamelle

Ignore the word "he" before cycle, it this sentence: My mother in law had a miscarriage with her first, and back in those days wasn't told to wait a he cycle

And 'will' should have read 'still': It does suck that we will have the hormones floating around our bodies.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Nursekelly - I haven't been doing hpts however right after my mmc (July 6th) my dr was doing weekly bloodwork so there was no need to do hpts. I've been thinking about doing one this week since I had my d&c on August 15th but not sure if I wanna waste the money since I have an appt on August 23rd for a urine test. :shrug:

Nostress & Peteradamelle - OMG when I first found out about the mmc I went through so many bottles of skinnygirl margarita over the next few weeks. :wine: I needed something to help me relax. :wacko: I also enjoyed lots of sushi and soft cheese!!


----------



## nursekelly

lol. i have defintely had a glass of wine...or two...or three since this whole thing happened!

if i don't start soon, i may try to test it. i had my d&c on Aug. 4th so it's been exactly 3 wks w/ no AF. They told me it would be 4-6 wks. But I swear I'm getting ready to start. We're still ttc right now :sex: , but AF would be better b/c i can get back on clomid and know for sure if i ovulated or not. we have trouble ttc, i don't O on my own. it only took us 2 months on clomid this last time to get pg, so i'm hoping to get a :bfp: at least by october (fingers crossed)

on another note: today makes three weeks since d-day :cry: i can keep it together more now (at least on the outside) but i'm still completely heartbroken over my sweet little angel baby. my son randomly started calling him "little dougie" when he saw the u/s pics. and i guess it stuck b/c we always referred to him as little dougie. i swore that my child would NEVER have the name dougie, doug, or douglas! but after losing him, it just didn't seem right not to :( so we named him Jackson Douglas Waller :angel:


----------



## nostress

Aw, nursekelly, that is so sweet. We didn't name our angel baby, DH always called it peanut, so I guess that's it for ours. I hope your heartbreak becomes easier to handle as more weeks pass My husband knows I never want to forget, no matter how much easier it gets to understand that it just wasn't meant to be, I never want to forget the excitement and happiness that our BFP brought and our little peanut gave us.

BFP by October would be awesome, that's what I am shooting for too!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am hoping for a BFP by October too (although if I could squeak one in late in September it would be even better!:winkwink: That may be wishful thinking). Well more EWCM today :happydance: and my temp dropped again (my chart is startimg to look like a mountain range!). Hopefully I O today and my temp goes up and stays up! 

We didn't name our baby either, because I was only 7 weeks so I didn't know if it was a boy or girl, and I couldn't take picking one and not knowing if I was right. So I think it will always be just "baby" or "angel baby" (although I think it was another Boy...). I have been enjoying an occasional drink too! I never was much of a drinker, but I figure I might as well enjoy it while I can.

I only take hpt's because I want to know that all the hormones are gone and help me predict my next AF. But if I can verify ovulation with charting, then I guess any future hpts would be pointless (until I'm trying for the BFP of course!)


----------



## nostress

Well, TODAY was supposed to be my day of getting stuff done, getting back in the real swing of life after last Friday... and all I want to do is sleep. I feel kind of bad, I have a lot of pressing stuff that needs to be taken care of. In less than 1.5 months we are moving over 3000 miles away, buying a house, buying a second car, visiting family, driving cross country, changing jobs (military crap), TTC (again) ahhhh, just so much stuff. And each of those things requires more and more and more lists of stuff to do. I will jump on it later on. I'm just not as "IN IT" today as I thought I would be.


----------



## nostress

And, I am actually doing stuff today! So proud of myself. 

Took a nice long shower and washed my hair (I'lll straighten it tomorrow for my hubs, he loves it that way, like in my profile pic, but it takes about an hour to do), I even shaved! Haven't felt like doing that in a bit (no real need, we haven't been intimate. Laundry is almost done, phone call "errands" are about done, about to start working on my budgets and lists, the onto vacuuming/dusting... Then go pick up DD from daycare and play with her, make dinner, spend time with her and hubs till she goes to bed. Then off to the bedroom to sort through our drawers and closets for donation clothing and put away the laundry. Ahhh, it feels so good to be productive again. I am definitely working out tomorrow, I'm ready to get back in control of my life and my body and my emotions. I am so ready to get back to being me.

Look out world ;-)

WARNING: This attitude can change on a moment's notice


----------



## Twinkie210

You are too funny! I am glad you are feeling better. It took me the better part of week to get the energy to do anything after my D&C (and it has been almost 3 weeks and my housework has still been neglected). I am just so tired after work I basically come home and veg out in front of the TV or computer. But to my own defense, I work 9 hour days and work has been very busy.


----------



## nostress

Twinkie - 

9 hour days! wow, I am NOT ready for that, but I'll have to prepare, next week I'm back to work! EEK!

I've been vegging quite a bit too, Millionaire Matchmaker, Law and Order SVU, Netflix... my Sims medievil game on my computer... yeah, vegging quite a bit... But trying to get productive again... we'll see how that proceeds. 

I started to veg again after finishing my phone calls and list, having period like cramps and a heavy bloaty feeling. Maybe TMI, but I haven't had a good BM in just over a week (I'm already taking something for that, just need it to work). I just feel huge and bloaty and crampy and gross. Moving around feels good when I do it, but when I stop I just feel blegh.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Twinkie210 said:


> You are too funny! I am glad you are feeling better. It took me the better part of week to get the energy to do anything after my D&C (and it has been almost 3 weeks and my housework has still been neglected). I am just so tired after work I basically come home and veg out in front of the TV or computer. But to my own defense, I work 9 hour days and work has been very busy.

Right there with you. My work schedule is 9 hour days as well however I'm lucky to get outta there in just that amount of time especially right now. This is our 4th QTR and it's CRAZY! Thankfully it keeps me busy and not thinking about babies as much.


----------



## bastetgrrl

nostress said:


> Twinkie -
> 
> 9 hour days! wow, I am NOT ready for that, but I'll have to prepare, next week I'm back to work! EEK!
> 
> I've been vegging quite a bit too, Millionaire Matchmaker, Law and Order SVU, Netflix... my Sims medievil game on my computer... yeah, vegging quite a bit... But trying to get productive again... we'll see how that proceeds.
> 
> I started to veg again after finishing my phone calls and list, having period like cramps and a heavy bloaty feeling. Maybe TMI, but I haven't had a good BM in just over a week (I'm already taking something for that, just need it to work). I just feel huge and bloaty and crampy and gross. Moving around feels good when I do it, but when I stop I just feel blegh.

Oooo...I'm a reality tv junkie and I do like Millionaire Matchmaker! When I'm home from work during the day I watch CSI all day long. :haha: Love it!

Arrggh...being irregular in the BM department really blows. That is one thing that I really hate about surgery.


----------



## Twinkie210

bastetgrrl said:


> nostress said:
> 
> 
> Twinkie -
> 
> 9 hour days! wow, I am NOT ready for that, but I'll have to prepare, next week I'm back to work! EEK!
> 
> I've been vegging quite a bit too, Millionaire Matchmaker, Law and Order SVU, Netflix... my Sims medievil game on my computer... yeah, vegging quite a bit... But trying to get productive again... we'll see how that proceeds.
> 
> I started to veg again after finishing my phone calls and list, having period like cramps and a heavy bloaty feeling. Maybe TMI, but I haven't had a good BM in just over a week (I'm already taking something for that, just need it to work). I just feel huge and bloaty and crampy and gross. Moving around feels good when I do it, but when I stop I just feel blegh.
> 
> Oooo...I'm a reality tv junkie and I do like Millionaire Matchmaker! When I'm home from work during the day I watch CSI all day long. :haha: Love it!
> 
> Arrggh...being irregular in the BM department really blows. That is one thing that I really hate about surgery.Click to expand...

That is one symptom that I would have taken this time around. I had the opposite problem- I don't know if my body was just reacting to the hormones differently this time, but I was constantly running to the bathroom! I would have thought the iron in the vitamins would have off set the diarreah, but it didn't help. It took me 2 weeks to feel like my "old self" again!:dohh:

We just got a new roof after some storm damage this summer, and the roofers didn't realign our satallite dish, so I am without any TV right now! I guess I am going to have to start a book or something.


----------



## Aunie

Hi ladies! I had a d&e last friday after a mmc, I found out weds at my 18 week u/s that the babies heart stopped beating. We were crushed! I took a hpt this morning and got a neg so I'm going to start my opks soon. I don't think we're going to try until after af though. Seems like forever away! I want my body to be as healthy as possible. I can't wait to try again, next time I'm not going to tell anyone until I can't hide the bump. I'll tell you guys though ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Hi ladies! I had a d&e last friday after a mmc, I found out weds at my 18 week u/s that the babies heart stopped beating. We were crushed! I took a hpt this morning and got a neg so I'm going to start my opks soon. I don't think we're going to try until after af though. Seems like forever away! I want my body to be as healthy as possible. I can't wait to try again, next time I'm not going to tell anyone until I can't hide the bump. I'll tell you guys though ;)

So sorry for you loss.:hugs: I am waiting for my first AF right and then we are going to start TTC. My D&C was Aug 5, but I still had a faint positive hpt this past Monday. But the good news is I really think I ovulated yesterday!:happydance: I was kind of sad that we weren't TTC, I feel like we wasted an opportunity, but if I did O, I am that much closer to actually TTC! Because I am a crazy nut I have been trying to figure out when I will O next, an I am scared it is going to be when I am out of Town (I am taking my son camping next month- it is just for Moms and sons). If I miss another opportunity I will go crazy! Hopefully this MC reset things and I O at more of a normal schedule (I usually O betwen CD 21-23, but it has been as late as 29!)

I also had a nightmare last night (or I consider it a nightmare). I was at the Dr. Office with my S and BIL and DH and my S was pregnant and getting an U/S. The U/S tech did the U/S and it showed 2 babies! At first I was happy for her, then I yelled at the U/S tech because he wouldn't give her a pic, and then I started saying "It isn't fair she gets two babies and I don't even get one!" The crazy thing is my S is not even pregnant! I know why I had the dream, my cousin is going in for her 20 week U/S today and said she is going to call me and let me know the gender (she doesn't know I had a MC, so she likes to talk to me about babies- and I didn't want to tell her now). I know it was twins because me and my mom were talking about twins yesterday (me and S are fraternal twins!) and some people think my cousin is having twins. What I can't figure out is why it was my S. Of all the people that could have a baby right now, that would be the most upsetting for me. Of course I would be happy for her, but at the same time it would feel like a slap in the face, like God was saying "You can't have one, but your twin sister can". It was just a dream, I need to chill out.:blush:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Twinkie210 said:


> That is one symptom that I would have taken this time around. I had the opposite problem- I don't know if my body was just reacting to the hormones differently this time, but I was constantly running to the bathroom! I would have thought the iron in the vitamins would have off set the diarreah, but it didn't help. It took me 2 weeks to feel like my "old self" again!:dohh:
> 
> We just got a new roof after some storm damage this summer, and the roofers didn't realign our satallite dish, so I am without any TV right now! I guess I am going to have to start a book or something.

Oh yeah...let me follow up to my previous response that when it finally did come it was not good (diarreah) for days. :sick: I was beginning to think that something was wrong. :nope: I am finally back to "normal" in that department today. :thumbup:

No TV!! :brat: Holy crap!! Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Aunie said:


> Hi ladies! I had a d&e last friday after a mmc, I found out weds at my 18 week u/s that the babies heart stopped beating. We were crushed! I took a hpt this morning and got a neg so I'm going to start my opks soon. I don't think we're going to try until after af though. Seems like forever away! I want my body to be as healthy as possible. I can't wait to try again, next time I'm not going to tell anyone until I can't hide the bump. I'll tell you guys though ;)

Aunie - I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Glad to hear that your levels are back to normal. That is really great news! I agree that we won't be telling anyone either. It's just too difficult to deal with if something bad does happen. 

Good luck to you and lots of sticky dust. :dust:


----------



## nostress

I'm having a busy morning but I PROMISE to catch up with all of you girls later on this afternoon.


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie210,
I totally understand! ive always wanted twins even though it doesnt run in either of our familys. I'm actually going to try by eating yams and drinking lots of milk lol. I have an older sister and she doesnt want kids but if she suddenly decided to have kids and got pregnant right away i'd be crushed! i had two early m/c this yr and really thought my last bean would stick once we got passed 10 wks. I have a younger half sister who is 21 and i fear that she will get pregnant before me. If i were you i would feel really upset too if my sister was having twins, life is so unfair sometimes. im sure if you talked to her about what you're going through she would understand. the day afetr i found out my baby had no heartbeat i had to go to my gyno for pre-op and i was sitting there with all these out to here pregnant ladies all as happy as can be and i just wanted to yell at all of them! why them? why not me? thank you for responding!! i hope you dont miss your next o day, maybe oh can make a special trip?


----------



## Aunie

Thank you bastet girl! are your levels normal? when will you be trying? 
p.s- I still have the icky poops 7 days after d&e!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Aunie said:


> Thank you bastet girl! are your levels normal? when will you be trying?
> p.s- I still have the icky poops 7 days after d&e!!!

Not sure. Quick background on me: MMC on July 6th, wkly bloodwork to check levels (7200, 1400, 460, and 140) then had an u/s and bloodwork at week 6, bloodwork came back at 20 and u/s showed tissue still there so had to have a d&c on Aug 15th. I have an appt next Wed for a urine test might buy a hpt and see myself this weekend. But I chart my BBT and other stuff so I'm thinking they are back to normal because my temps have evened out like they were before.

Let just say that last night we started :sex: again. :winkwink: So we'll see what happens.


----------



## peteradamelle

hi girls, has anyone had any bleeding a week after their d&c? i am 8 days post d&c and just noticed a small amount of blood, just normal, light bleeding, nothing brown and no clots. could this be my period? i'll be back on later to write more!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Twinkie210,
> I totally understand! ive always wanted twins even though it doesnt run in either of our familys. I'm actually going to try by eating yams and drinking lots of milk lol. I have an older sister and she doesnt want kids but if she suddenly decided to have kids and got pregnant right away i'd be crushed! i had two early m/c this yr and really thought my last bean would stick once we got passed 10 wks. I have a younger half sister who is 21 and i fear that she will get pregnant before me. If i were you i would feel really upset too if my sister was having twins, life is so unfair sometimes. im sure if you talked to her about what you're going through she would understand. the day afetr i found out my baby had no heartbeat i had to go to my gyno for pre-op and i was sitting there with all these out to here pregnant ladies all as happy as can be and i just wanted to yell at all of them! why them? why not me? thank you for responding!! i hope you dont miss your next o day, maybe oh can make a special trip?

Thanks, unfortunately he can't make a special trip, but the camping is just Friday night through Sunday Morning so, I am thinking I will just make him BD right before I leave and then again Sunday morning (hopefully I O before then!). That wouldn't bee too far off the "every other day" plan. DH is also going on a business trip next month around that time too (the week before). He leaves Sunday afternoon and doesn't get home until Tuesday night, so you bet we will be having a quicky before he leaves then too and when he gets home! 

My dream was crazy! I never have dreams like that either, but I was feeling a little upset last night before I went to bed, so I am sure that didn't help. I am guessing my sis isn't trying right now (we are meeting up this weekend for a girls night and wine is involved:winkwink:) so I don't think that I have to worry about my dream coming true. Being a fraternal twin, I always wondered if I would have twins myself, but so far my two pregnancies have only had one little bean. I don't know if I would want to have twins, but the idea sounds fun iykwim.


----------



## Twinkie210

peteradamelle said:


> hi girls, has anyone had any bleeding a week after their d&c? i am 8 days post d&c and just noticed a small amount of blood, just normal, light bleeding, nothing brown and no clots. could this be my period? i'll be back on later to write more!

I had bleeding for a week after mine and then spotting for another week. I think it would be too early for it to be your period. I would guess that the bleeding is still from the D&C. I have read posts from ladies who had bleeding that started and stopped a couple of different times. But I am not a Dr., so I don't know for sure!


----------



## peteradamelle

Okay thanks Twinkie210, it'll be good when this is all over and we're all pregnant again!


----------



## Aunie

Bastegirl, I hope it works out for you! I'm very sorry for your loss and having to wait so long to try again. Seems like your levels will be normal now that all the tissue is out. I'm so excited for all of us! I'm glad I found you ladies to share this time with. I'm still very sad about my loss and trying again is my only ray of sunshine! After my d&e she took lots of blood to test me for everything, I kind of hope there's something just a little off that I can take a pill for and have a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Bastegirl, I hope it works out for you! I'm very sorry for your loss and having to wait so long to try again. Seems like your levels will be normal now that all the tissue is out. I'm so excited for all of us! I'm glad I found you ladies to share this time with. I'm still very sad about my loss and trying again is my only ray of sunshine! After my d&e she took lots of blood to test me for everything, I kind of hope there's something just a little off that I can take a pill for and have a healthy pregnancy!

Was this your first loss? (Sorry if you already answered this, but I don't remember!). I kind of wish my Dr. would do some blood tests, but since this was my first MC and I have had one healthy pregnancy already, he thinks it was just a "genetic fluke" and I should be fine the next time. I am concerned that my progesterone is low. I only have a 10 or 11 day LP and I usually start spotting 3 days before AF starts. I had some blood tests when I first found out I was pregnant and my progesterone was low (only 6.8) but I am sure my doc is going to say it is because the pg wasn't viable. I actually started progesterone supplements when I found out it was low, but then had to stop them after my U/S. I am also worried that this is the reason it took us 6 months to get pg in the first place. I have a yearly exam in Oct so that gives me one good cycle before then. Hopefully I will get pg and it won't be an issue, but if not I think I am going to ask if I can have my progesterone level checked. My doc also told me that he would do early blood tests and U/S the next time I got pregnant, so I think I am going to insist they check my progesterone right away.


----------



## jennajul2001

Hi everyone, I am new here, but I would love to join you guys? I had a d&c on August 15th , my baby was 16weeks 3d.

So sorry about everyones losses, I am still finding it hard to deal with, but we are ready to ttc again as soon as we can!

I hope im not imposing on you guys.


----------



## nostress

jennajul2001, not imposing at all. Welcome to you and to Aunie as well. I'll post your stats in the first post whenever ya'll give them to me.

I'll catch up later on today, still busy.


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie, this is my 3rd loss this year. My first 2 were early around 6 weeks and my doc wouldn't test me either, she said we just weren't getting the right combonation. I'm sure if you tell your doc you want your prog tested he will, a womens gut feeling is usually right! I'm glad you have had a healthy pregnancy before chances are you'll have one again :) the chances of having a second tri loss is 1% so I really think there's something off with me.


----------



## peteradamelle

I'm off on a holiday overseas tomorrow girls, back end of next week. Hope everyone has a good week next week. Look forward to reading all the updates when I'm back. Will be taking my HPT's with me and hope that I get a -ve whilst I'm away! 

Sorry to hear about all your losses, life is very unfair sometimes. But fingers crossed we will all move on when we get pregnant again (which I'm hoping will be this year).


----------



## Aunie

Jennajul, I am new here too. I'm sorry for your loss. We are all pretty much in the same boat here. I had my d&e last friday 8/19 I was almost 18 wks. I think I might O next weekend and I really wanted to try but my DH suggested we wait until all of my bloodwork comes back. I don't like it but he's right, plus I want to make sure my body is ready to carry a healthy baby.


----------



## Kanga86

Hi ladies, unfortunately I am able to ask to join u here. I had a dnc today after bleeding from my mc for 8 weeks. 

Me and my oh were trying for our first baby after 9 and a half years together. Everything was going fine until I was 11 weeks on 20th june and went for my first scan. It showed only a pregnancy sac measuring 5 weeks, I had another scan a week later to confirm the mc and still measured around 5 and half weeks. I mc naturally on the 30th June and I have been bleeding ever since. After 3 scans post mc the epau finally referred me for my dnc. 

So I am now cd1, right? As had the dnc today? Feeling so ready to move on from this although my first little bean will never be forgotten. 

Enjoy ur holiday peteradamelle :) 

I am now going to catch up with the rest of the posts, and wish everyone loads of luck and baby dust :dust: xx

My stats are:
Claire (25) - DH (25) - Angel Baby (12.4 weeks measuring 5.4 weeks) mmc 30th June, D&C August 26, 2011


----------



## jennajul2001

Thanks so much everyone, I cannot wait to start trying . I have my post dnc follow up on Sept 13th but have not been sent for bloodwork or an us, so not really sure what to expect from that appointment. My doctor has not told me to wait to ttc or anything I was just told no sex for 2 weeks post dnc. So I dont know what to think .

Not sure what info you need but I checked the first post again lol. Hopefully this is what you n eed?
My name is Julie (29) - DH(34) - DD (10) and my angel baby boy (16 weeks 3d) had my d&c on August 15th 2011

Let me know if you need to know anything else.:)


----------



## bastetgrrl

Aunie said:


> Bastegirl, I hope it works out for you! I'm very sorry for your loss and having to wait so long to try again. Seems like your levels will be normal now that all the tissue is out. I'm so excited for all of us! I'm glad I found you ladies to share this time with. I'm still very sad about my loss and trying again is my only ray of sunshine! After my d&e she took lots of blood to test me for everything, I kind of hope there's something just a little off that I can take a pill for and have a healthy pregnancy!

Well I couldn't resist and bought a hpt while I was shopping today. :blush: And I'm SO excited that it came back :bfn: so I think my levels are normal again. :happydance:

When will you find out the results from your bloodwork? 

Hopefullly we'll all get :bfp: real soon! :dust:


----------



## Aunie

Petera-have a good vacation! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## bastetgrrl

jennajul2001 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here, but I would love to join you guys? I had a d&c on August 15th , my baby was 16weeks 3d.
> 
> So sorry about everyones losses, I am still finding it hard to deal with, but we are ready to ttc again as soon as we can!
> 
> I hope im not imposing on you guys.

Welcome Jenna and I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I also had a d&c on the 15th but mine was after a mmc on July 6th. 

This is a great place for support and to vent if you need to.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi Kanga :wave: (we've chatted on another thread) - did everything go alright with your d&c? How are you feeling? 

Yes, you can call it CD1 even though it isn't a true CD until your first :af: but that's the best way to chart it.


----------



## Aunie

Kanga, I'm sorry you have to join us here but welcome! I have heard that you should count d&c day as cd1. I'm sorry about your loss, I hope you O soon!


----------



## Kanga86

Thank u ladies, I have posted on my recovery after dnc thread about the op, but it all went well and now recovery at home off to bed in a bit as I'm knackered. I went to work this morning at 5.30am, was at the hospital for 12noon and now it's just gone 10pm. I know quite a few of u are over in America so different times, just thought I would explain that I'm not being lazy and going to bed early lol. Ok now I'm rambling so I better go. :) xx


----------



## Aunie

Bastetgrrrl, I'm glad your levels are down!! When do you start ttc?
I go for my post-op in a week and half, 9/7. She said all of my results might not be back yet and the genetics test they are doing on the baby won't be back for a month. After my m/c I didn't get af until 6 weeks after, I hope since I had a d&e this time af will be back in 4 weeks like normal. Have you looked on amazon for hpts and opks? They have kits of 50 for $9! I ordered 2 packs of each lol


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie said:


> Jennajul, I am new here too. I'm sorry for your loss. We are all pretty much in the same boat here. I had my d&e last friday 8/19 I was almost 18 wks. I think I might O next weekend and I really wanted to try but my DH suggested we wait until all of my bloodwork comes back. I don't like it but he's right, plus I want to make sure my body is ready to carry a healthy baby.

Hi Aunie, so sorry about your loss :( . I have no idea when I wil O but I am hoping soon. I havent been told to wait any length of time to ttc just no bd for 2 wks after dnc. I know i most likely have hcg in my system still as opks are still coming up positive and to make matters worse my milk came in not long after the dnc. i just ordered some hpt/opk sticks off ebay and cannot wait to get them so I can see when my levels are down. But we are gonna start trying asap as soon as the two weeks are up levels down or not . Its nice to have found others going through the same aweful things and not feeling so alone.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Aunie - Well I'd say we aren't preventing right now. Last night was the first time since the d&c that we :sex: so we'll just wait and see what happens first....:bfp: or af. Either way I just want something to happen. I chart my BBT, CP and CM instead of using OPKs because of two reasons my cycles are irregular (crazy long) and when I tried them the cycle that we conceived I got a positive but dr confirmed I hadn't O yet. Didn't O until a week later. Basically there was a surge but not O so it's cheaper and better to just chart. And I'm also not a huge hpt tester. It's too depressing seeing a :bfn: (except today of course! :winkwink:) so I just wait it out as long as I can. 

Hopefully you'll get the results real soon so that you can get back at it. :happydance:


----------



## jennajul2001

bastetgrrl said:


> jennajul2001 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I am new here, but I would love to join you guys? I had a d&c on August 15th , my baby was 16weeks 3d.
> 
> So sorry about everyones losses, I am still finding it hard to deal with, but we are ready to ttc again as soon as we can!
> 
> I hope im not imposing on you guys.
> 
> Welcome Jenna and I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I also had a d&c on the 15th but mine was after a mmc on July 6th.
> 
> This is a great place for support and to vent if you need to.Click to expand...

Thank you so much, I am so glad to have found you all. I'm so sorry for your loss :( We are so ready to ttc again but who knows whats going on in my body. Does everyone count the day of dnc as cd1? I did not know how to count that and have been so confused about all of it.


----------



## lala73

Hi I just found this thread online and thought I would post for the first time on a forum. I had a D&C 7 weeks ago. It was my second miscarriage after having a miscarriage and D&C in 2009.

I think I would like to TTC asap but it's really scary! I've still not had AF since the procedure and it's so frustrating.


----------



## Aunie

bastetgrrl, this is my first time using opks. the last three times i got pregnant i just counted 14 days from the start of my cycle and bd around that time. My doc told me it looks like i o a little late which makes sense since my cycle is usually 32-34 days. I am a hpt fiend though :) I hope you get your bfp and not af!!


----------



## Aunie

lala73, welcome honey! I'm sorry for your losses. Have you been checked to see if your hcg levels are dropping or taken a hpt? if you have been bding you could be pregnant again already! I know its scary, i am going to be a nervous wreck with my next pregnancy but it'll be worth it to have a healthy little bundle of joy!


----------



## Aunie

jenna, my milk never came in, im very thankful for that. im sorry you have that as a reminder of your loss. My doc said we could start trying 2 weeks after surgery too. I wish you luck honey!! It hasnt been two weeks yet for me and i wanna make sure i dont get an infection so no bding for me yet. Almost though, my dh doesnt want to try but i doubt he'll buy condoms so i'm thinking if it happens it happens ;) i really should wait though. its a constant struggle in my head! i think im gonna start taking baby asprin just in case


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi Everyone!

I had a D&C on July 26th at almost 9 weeks. It was horrifically, painfully excruciating. Was it painful for you guys too?

I am SOOOO frustrated with my AF, I can not even describe it. It's been 31 days since the D&C. Come on already!! I haven't had my AF AND I'm probably not pregnant since my progesterone was only 4.0 on Tuesday. Did I ovulate? Are my BBTs normal? Am I going to EVER get my period? Sorry, I know Im rantingI apologize.

We started trying again right away at about 8 days after the D&C. There is no reason to wait at all if you have no infection. Doctors like you to wait so they can date a future pregnancy, but quite frankly, they tend to discount your dates anyway, telling you conception happened earlier or later than you tell them it did. They totally go by ultrasounds anyway, so why wait? Emotionally, I couldn't be more ready, but that's for each of us to decide individually.

Good luck and lots of dust ladies!!


----------



## Aunie

Hi janetplanet and welcome! I was knocked out for my d&e, when i woke up they gave me a pain med of some sort in my iv so i wasnt in alot of pain at all. i had two early natural m/c this yr, it took 6 weeks both times for af to show up. I'm hoping it wont take as long this time since i had a d&e!! I really want a baby, i loved my little bean so much already when we lost it :( I'm sorry for your loss, i hope you get af very soon!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thanks Aunie, thats very kind of you. I am so sorry for your loss as well. You are SOOO lucky you were knocked out! 

If I can ask a stupid questionwhats the difference between a D&C and a D&E?


----------



## JanetPlanet

Oops, I&#8217;m sorry if that came out wrong in my last message. I didn&#8217;t mean you were lucky, just that you were lucky to be knocked out. I hope you know what I mean. My fingers don&#8217;t always keep up with my brain.


----------



## Aunie

Aunie: Aunie (28) DH (27) m/c 6 wks aug 2010, m/c 6 wks jan 2011, mmc+d&e aug 2011


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie, we were told 2 weeks but I couldnt wait had to feel close to my dh so we tried 9 days after, it was a little painful not bad but i started spotting the next morning and stopped later that night, very odd, i guess i just cant wait to start ttc again. I struggle with the thoughts of waiting til after my first af or trying now, its a tough situation to be in. I just dont wanna miss any opportunities for any eggies if I can help it!


----------



## Aunie

I know what you mean, since i was 18 weeks along i had the choice of delivering my baby or having a d&e. I just couldnt see my little bean like that. A D&E is dilation and evacuation, they us a vaccum like device to suck out everything. A D&C is dilation and curettage, they use a special tool to scrape the uterus clean. I'm sorry yours hurt so bad i hope you never have to go through it again!


----------



## bastetgrrl

lala - welcome and I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Hopefully your body will get back to normal real soon. It's so frustrating waiting for :af: to show.

Aunie - gosh I wish I had your cycle. :thumbup: Mine is so unpredictable and I hate it and now after the mc I really don't know what to expect. Hopefully we both get back on track and quickly! :hugs:


----------



## jennajul2001

Hiya JanetPlanet, I am pretty new here but I wanted to say that when I had my d&c I was knocked out and was not in any pain when I woke up. I didnt cramp until 2 days after then I cramped for 2 days , then nothing. Bled for 6-7 days and spotted for 1. I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope we never have to experience it again!


----------



## Aunie

Jenna, i totally know what you mean! I dont want to waste time and eggs either. I wish my post op was sooner so i could know if there's anything wrong or not. Like if my thyroid is messed up, they'll probably want me to get it balanced before i ttc idk if you can take thyroid meds while you're pregnant.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Aunie, somehow I missed how far along you were. I am so so sorry for your loss. 

How are you feeling? I see youre sad, but are you okay?


----------



## Aunie

bastetgrrl, i'm sorry your cycle is so mean to you! how many kids did you want to have? i hope the next bean sticks for you!!


----------



## Aunie

janetplanet, im doing better each day. this forum has really helped me cope. There's alot of girls on here going through what im going through and they eventually get their happy ending. Thinking of trying again makes me happy but scared at the same time. I always thought once i got past 10 weeks i'd be safe boy was i wrong!


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie , I know what you mean about the post-op apt, mine feels so far away, but they did not say anything if any tests were being done or what they wanted to check at my appointment so I have no idea what to expect. I really wish I did though.


----------



## Aunie

jenna, I hope they do blood work for you, if I were you I'd ask for it if they don't do it. My doc said that 50% of the time they don't find a reason, but if there is one I want to know so it doesnt happen again! I dont know what all she is going to do at my post-op aside from going over my bloodwork.


----------



## jennajul2001

I am hoping they do bloodwork , but i dont know what to expect . I do have alot of questions for my ob and I hope he has answers for me. When I went to see him after my first trip to the ER, (2days before I lost my baby)he had no answers for me as to why my cervix had opened and why my membranes were bulging, he said its odd considering I have had a previous healthy pregnancy (10 yrs prior though). I guess I just want answers and to know that my levels are dropping I can ttc again.

Sorry didnt mean for that to be so long. :(


----------



## Aunie

Long is ok :) If your cervix was opening, you might have an incompatent cervix, next time you get pregnant they might have to put a stitch in to keep it closed during your pregnancy then snip it when you give birth. I'm not a dr though that's just my guess!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Aunie said:


> bastetgrrl, i'm sorry your cycle is so mean to you! how many kids did you want to have? i hope the next bean sticks for you!!

I think we'd be happy with just one (I know the DH would be) I'll take whatever I can get meaning at least one. :thumbup: I try not to get upset thinking that I've waited too long but nothing I can do about it now. :sad1:


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie, that is one thing my doc did say that thi swould not happen to me again because it can be prevented. I just hope he's right.


----------



## Aunie

Bastetgrrl, how old are you (if you don't mind me asking) one of my good friends is 36 and is 7 months pregnant. She didn't have any trouble concieving. She had two kids then 2 m/c then another kid and now preggo again. I'm sure you'll get there soon!


----------



## Aunie

Jenna, that's awesome news! I'm glad he knows what he needs to do to prevent this from happening to you again! I hope my dr has good news for me, I really hope there's nothing wrong with me or my dh's genes or something


----------



## nostress

Wow it's going to take me a bit to catch up... oh well. That's what a two year old and a to do list can do to you. I'm glad our thread has been able to help and become a welcoming group for others in this unfortunate situation. I'll update the first post in a bit. And try to do an update of my day and perhaps reply to some comments, forgive me if I don't respond to all...


----------



## bastetgrrl

Aunie said:


> Bastetgrrl, how old are you (if you don't mind me asking) one of my good friends is 36 and is 7 months pregnant. She didn't have any trouble concieving. She had two kids then 2 m/c then another kid and now preggo again. I'm sure you'll get there soon!

I'm 32.


----------



## Aunie

I'm dreading going back to work monday, I'm a nursing assistant for hospice and all of my pts aand their caregivers are going to be asking me where I've been and what happened. So far I can't say it out loud without crying. I am supposed to be there to comfort them not the other way around!


----------



## nostress

Aunie, I'm back to work on Monday too, first time since my D&C! We'll get through!


----------



## jennajul2001

I know how you both feel I have not been back to work since Aug. 12th (when I left to go to the ER) and have to go back on Sept 6th. It feels too soon for me. I hope I am ready by then but I am not looking forward to all the questions and having to tell everyone. Ugh


----------



## Aunie

Looks like we're all in the same boat! I anounced on fb that day that we were finding out the sex of the baby, when I didn't update later to tell everyone what it was friends started asking. I had to anounce what had happened, everyone was really loving and supportive but you get those few comments that bug you. 'You can try again' 'it means there was something wrong with the baby' don't people realize that I wanted THIS baby? Or that I would of loved my baby even if it wasn't healthy? I know they were just trying to be supportive :/


----------



## Twinkie210

:nope:Wow- I had a rough night so I didn't check this post for a while and boy did I have some catching up to do! :dohh:

Welcome to all the new posters! I'm so sorry for all your losses.:hugs: Well here was my day yesterday. Got to work and the girl that sits in the cube behind me saw a mouse. I am not exactly scared of mice (we live in an older house and get them from time to time) but she was, so we spent a good part of the morning searching for this mouse. Then I went to lunch and found out my cousin is having a girl (she was due 2 months before me). This is the second baby girl in my family since DH and I started trying (and my cousin wasn't even trying). I feel crappy for thinking this way, because she deserves a healthy baby, but I kept thinking why don't I get a healthy baby? Why don't I get to buy little pink dresses? I did everyting right, took vitamins, ate healthy, didn't drink, didn't smoke, cut out caffeine all toghether, and I don't get to keep my baby. :cry: Ok enough of the "why me's"

So I was feeling a bid lazy last night and went to be early.:sleep: I woke up early did my BBT and it was back down (wtf):growlmad:. I went back to bed and wok up at my normal time did my BBT and it was down a little, but not all the way down to pre O level but not high enough to be post O:shrug:. I decided to use my second temp, since it was closer to the right time, but I have no idea if I O'd on Thursday or not. I guess I will wait a few days and see what FF thinks of my chart. I have sore BB's from time to time, just like after I O'd, but my temps don't really look good:nope:. I'm so frustrated!


----------



## Aunie

Ugh, my dh is walking around the house all grumpy. He wants to get out and do something but I don't have any interest in anything. Nothing sounds fun at all. I told him to go ahead and do something! Go spend a little money or something.


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie, I know how you feel I had just posted on facebook a couple weeks before announcing our pregnancy, then everything happened, it was not a good time when I had to post what happened. I dont think I would post again on facebook if or when I get pregnant again.

And I know how you feel I loath the thought of leaving my house, I cant go shopping or do anything without feeling like am emotional mess after (sometimes during). Its crazy, I hate feeling like this but I guess I'm just not ready to move on yet.


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie210, I'm sorry you had a rough day. I hope you O very soon!!!


----------



## nostress

I think I updated everyone's stats but lala73's and JanetPlanet's! Didn't see yours, sorry!

I hope everyone is having a good day.

I'm a bit busy, being productive and not getting on the computer a lot. Sorry ladies, But even just reading everyones comments is a nice comforting and supportive thing to do.

Emotionally I am ok, coping. I went to work this morning and gave a briefing, it actually went well and I was able to handle it.

Physically no spotting since 2 days after D&C, taking an HPT tomorrow, hoping the line got a lot lighter.

...sexually - freaking horny! So is the hubs, we're hating the wait, but he's an all or nothing guy. I offer a BJ or HJ or... other things... I have multiple holes and it can be fun to play with yourself with company;-) But he want's the whole enchilada (what a way to refer to it... lol) So we wait till Tuesday's followup with the doc.

Sorry I didn't write personal responses to everyone.


----------



## JanetPlanet

LMAO I love your honesty nostress!


----------



## nostress

Haha, thanks JanetPlanet, my husband and I had a long conversation about my honesty last night (long because... well, I like to talk), funny you should say something!

He told me I oftentimes say what a lot of people are afraid to... I am EXTREMELY honest when it comes to any and everything, especially when I talk to him. I am a very open person and never hide ANYTHING from him. 
I feel love for others, men and women, and not just brotherly/sisterly love all the time. I explained this to him as hard/easy love and how though I love many, I love none the way I love him and would want nothing other than him, ever. A lot of people think it's sad to see him with a woman who loves so easily... but he is quite happy to have a woman who can be honest about how she feels, not afraid to say it, and is quite confident in himself, he knows he's all I'd ever truly want/need. 
My ability to love "easily" has brought me turmoil in the past, but since I've met him and been with him, it's not hard at all. I understand my feelings for others, and my feelings for him better than I ever have understood anything, and because I can discuss all of this with him, it just makes it that much easier. And let's me know I wouldn't ever do anything to jeopardize what we have.


----------



## nostress

Realize that kinda went off topic:blush:, but your comment about my honesty got me thinking of our convo last night:-k.

And now... back to TTC talk!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Nostress, no worries. :friends:


----------



## Aunie

So, my dh took me to kay jewelers today and bought me a neclace. Its a heart with wings in memory of our little bean. I told the lady at the counter why we were buying it and my dh started crying in the store! It just rips my heart out all over again to see him so upset. I need to stop mentioning it around him. This was the first time I said it without crying and I was very proud of myself! I'm glad my hubby got me out of the house and got my beautiful gift. Tonight we are going to friends house for drinks, I hope its fun and doesn't turn into me drunk and blubbering all over everyone :/


----------



## JanetPlanet

I hope you have a great time and get a chance to relax and not think about things.


----------



## Aunie

Nostress, I'm glad your sex drive is in full gear! I hope mine comes back in time for O. I know my hubby is ready, his showers are aweful long these days lol!


----------



## Aunie

Thank you janetplanet! I hope you have a good weekend too :)


----------



## jennajul2001

Your necklace sounds beautiful. I have been looking online at different ones and cannot choose one I love. But I will order one at some point, I just want one that is perfect.


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> So, my dh took me to kay jewelers today and bought me a neclace. Its a heart with wings in memory of our little bean. I told the lady at the counter why we were buying it and my dh started crying in the store! It just rips my heart out all over again to see him so upset. I need to stop mentioning it around him. This was the first time I said it without crying and I was very proud of myself! I'm glad my hubby got me out of the house and got my beautiful gift. Tonight we are going to friends house for drinks, I hope its fun and doesn't turn into me drunk and blubbering all over everyone :/

Awww, your necklace sounds so cute. I had DH buy me a ring for me to wear in memory of our little baby (I picked out a simple heart with our little one's birthstone in it).


----------



## Twinkie210

Man I have got to quit taking nights off of this post! It takes me awhile to catch up ;)

To all of those worrying about telling people at work on Monday, don't if you don't feel like it yet. My boss gave me this advice, "You don't owe anyone an explanation". Obviously if they knew you were pregnant already, then at somepoint you will have to tell them, but it doesn't have to be right now. I was the same way, when I went back after my D&C, I was worried about how to explain to people what happened without breaking down and crying. I ended up telling a few people in private (so I wasn't bawling in front of everyone) and not telling the rest. Everyone knew that I was "not feeling well" and that I had "outpatient surgery", but most didn't want to come out and ask what was wrong. They kept waiting for me to tell them and I didn't. Eventually they quit wondering I guess. I did have two people ask what was wrong and I just told them it was "personal" and they dropped the conversation. I will probably tell all my coworkers at some point, it is just at that time I couldn't handle being the butt of the office gosisp. I didn't want to be "that girl that lost a baby" you know? Good Luck, at work on Monday ladies, I know it will be hard, I've been there.:hugs: But it does feel better to start getting back into your old routine.


----------



## Twinkie210

Ok, so my update from yesterday. I got to take my DS to his cubscout outing by myself, since DH was working :( and it was about bugs- so not really my thing. Then me and DS went and spent the day with a friend and her little girl. Then I came home, had enough time to do a load of laundry and went and drank wine with my sis. What a busy day! I decided to tell her last night about my pregnancy and MC. She was so supportive (I knew she would be- we have this twin bond). She kept asking me to stop crying, because she was crying too. But during our conversations about pregnancy and babies, she decided to tell me her and her husband are starting to try too. While it would be great fun to be pregnant together- I really hope I get my BFP first. I know that sounds mean, but I can't help it. I have already had two relatives get pregnant while me an DH were trying, I don't know if I can handle a third! Especially my sister! She already has a couple weeks on me too, so she has a cycle head start! I keep thinking my dream the other night is going to come true!


----------



## Twinkie210

Final post for the morning. I had a heart to heart with DH last night. Apparently he is taking the MC hard too, just for different reasons. He kept saying he doesn't want to see me cry, but that is what helps me stay sane! I just wish I could see him cry even just a little. He thinks it is "unhealthy" for me to lay in bed and think about it and cry still. It is not like that is all I do! I get up and go to work. I take our son to his extracurricular activities and do homework with him. I just need a cry every now and then. I broke down like a blubbering idiot last night and just said everything that I was thinking and feeling. I think he has a better idea now of why I sit and cry, but he still doesn't understand completely. I wish he could. Out of all the people in the world he is the closest to me when it comes to this and he doesn't get it. Well at least I think I made some progress with him.


----------



## nostress

Morning girls!

Twinkie - Thanks for the advice about work, it's very sound advice! I'm just excited next week is a short week and I am moving in a month, get away from people who do know about our loss but don't know how to act around me.
Yesterday sounds like it was pretty busy for you... Wouldn't it be awesome if you two (twins) could be pregnangt together... awesome, but I'm sure scary at the same time. I hope everything works out for the both of you, it's awesome how supportive she is. And hoping to get pregnant first is NOT a bad thing, it's just a natural feeling. I get it. You've been trying for longer... It's the tortoise and the hare story, you keep going and going, you're almost there, but this time the hare woke up just in time to beat the tortoise, darn hare!
Good to hear you're talking to your DH, mine won't really admit to truly hurting, he just says he hates to see me sad and crying. Kind of in the same boat, he's my best friend and closer to me than anyone else, and though I don't want him to hurt, I do want to share this with him. I want to cope WITH him, he says, "I'm here FOR you." I want him to be WITH me... But I don't want him to hurt... I don't know. It's difficult, the only thing that really helps is explaining how I feel to him. And he really tries to understand.


----------



## nostress

Anyone on the east coast? Hope everything is alright with ya'll. Some of my family is in Miami, Maryland and New York, it's been a crazy week for all of that side of the US. Hope next week is a bit more calm.


----------



## nostress

Oh and Aunie, the jewelry sounds beautiful! I'm glad your OH talked you into going out and was there for you. Whether you got drunk and blubberly last night, or just got nice and relaxed, I hope you had fun!


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie, thank you love my necklace. Your ring sounds pretty too, I thought about doing that myself. Maybe one day if i have a healthy baby or two, i will get a ring with all my babies birthstones.

Jenna, i looked online for a memorial necklace but i thought the prices were a little high for what they were (a charm with some beads). I hope you can find something perfect soon hun.


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie, I hope your dream isnt coming true. I understand how you feel completely and will pray extra hard for you! But if you actually stop and picture yourself holding your little neice or nephew, doesnt that make you a litttle happy? 

Nostress, i had a good time last night, no tears but i was really nervous leaving the house for some reason! I knew i was going to be out late and i was worried something was going to happen to my little dogs that i love so much! I just couldnt shake that feeling until i settled in at my friends house and had a drink. I'm functional but i'm sad and it takes so much energy to paste a smile on my face and go through the motions you know? I also felt guilty for some reason, like i was being a bad mommy but my baby isnt in my tummy or at home so why the guilt? I dont think drinking is good for me right now, I really dont miss it. Sorry this is so long, i dont like talking to dh about this because it makes him so sad.


----------



## Aunie

I'm glad your husbands are listening to you and trying to understand. Everyone deals with things differently and it sounds like they're trying their best for you ladies. If your dh's dont want to talk i'm always here to listen!


----------



## harley9671

Hi girls.I had a ERPC (D&C)on tuesday after mmc at 9wks. I have been told thati dont need any followup appointments (which i think is odd) and i can ttc again as soo as i feel ready. But have read that there is a risk of infection if we have sex too soon. Bit confused what to do..As im 40 time is not on my side either and me and OH are desperate to start asap.Opinons/advice pls.


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Twinkie, I hope your dream isnt coming true. I understand how you feel completely and will pray extra hard for you! But if you actually stop and picture yourself holding your little neice or nephew, doesnt that make you a litttle happy?
> 
> Nostress, i had a good time last night, no tears but i was really nervous leaving the house for some reason! I knew i was going to be out late and i was worried something was going to happen to my little dogs that i love so much! I just couldnt shake that feeling until i settled in at my friends house and had a drink. I'm functional but i'm sad and it takes so much energy to paste a smile on my face and go through the motions you know? I also felt guilty for some reason, like i was being a bad mommy but my baby isnt in my tummy or at home so why the guilt? I dont think drinking is good for me right now, I really dont miss it. Sorry this is so long, i dont like talking to dh about this because it makes him so sad.

It would in the end make me happy to have a neice or nephew (I have two, soon to be three, neice's on my husband's side, and while I love them dearly, it is not the same as if it were my sister. I would be the proudest aunt ever!). It would also be fun to be pregnant together. I am just worried that she will have an easy time getting pregnant and I won't, or worse yet we both get pregnant and I lose another baby. But I can't worry about that right now!

I am glad you had a good time last night. I felt so strange the first time I drank after my MC, too. Like I wasn't supposed to be drinking, but I don't drink very often anyway (maybe a couple times a year). I think it just takes time to adjust back to our old way of thinking.


----------



## Twinkie210

harley9671 said:


> Hi girls.I had a ERPC (D&C)on tuesday after mmc at 9wks. I have been told thati dont need any followup appointments (which i think is odd) and i can ttc again as soo as i feel ready. But have read that there is a risk of infection if we have sex too soon. Bit confused what to do..As im 40 time is not on my side either and me and OH are desperate to start asap.Opinons/advice pls.

So sorry for your loss. I was told to wait 2 weeks before having sex, taking baths, swimming, etc, to minimize the risk of infection. At minimum I would wait until you stop bleeding. If your doc doesn't think you need to wait that is great! Mine told me to wait one cycle, so that is what we are doing, but so many people start trying right away and go on to have healthy babies. Good luck!:dust:


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie, I feel alot better knowing I'm not the only one who felt strange going out.I'm not a big drinker either. I totally understand about loving your neices but it not being the same. My dh brother just had a baby in feb, I love her to pieces but I want one of my own and you're right, it would be dif if it was our own sisters. I'm rooting for you honey! Since I lost my first last aug, I've had 3 friends friends have healthy babies and though I'm happy for them its like a slap in the face everytime!


----------



## Aunie

Harley, I'm sorry for your loss babe. My doc told me I could start trying again right away 2 wks after my d&e. Since this is my 3rd loss in a row, we're waiting to ttc until after all my blood results are back in a couple weeks. Good luck!


----------



## JanetPlanet

harley9671, I'm so sorry for your loss.


I had a D&C 34 days ago. We waited 8 days to have sex. 

One doctor at the practice I go to said to use condoms until I got my period, another said there's no reason not to have sex (this was at my 10 day follow-up). 

*Use condoms until I get my period?????* I immediately thought, "F YOU!!! I'm over 40 and I am not wasting a whole cycle just to make it easier for you to date my pregnancy!!!":tease:

There is a risk of infection, but most people are put on an antibiotic after a D&C these days. I had two doses of antibiotics because I had a bacterial infection after the D&C.

WOW, I am REALLY aggressive today...I think I'm PMSing like a crazy person! I'm so sorry ladies, I will try to control my outbursts. And please know that everything I say is usually with a smattering of sarcasm thrown in. :gun:


----------



## Aunie

So I just read on another thread that instead of counting cd1 the day of your d&c, you're supposed to count cd1 the day your hcg levels are normal. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Aunie

Janetplant, outburst all you want hun! You deserve it :). 

I'm afraid to have sex cause I read your cervix may still be open alittle increasing your risk of infection in your uterus which can cause scarring and more trouble ttc. However, I didn't wait to have sex after my mc's and I was fine and a mc and d&e is about the same right? Plus, isn't your cervix open a little when you O so the sperm can get in there?


----------



## jennajul2001

I was told to wait 2 weeks after my dnc to have sex , but truth be told I needed to feel closer to dh and we did it after 9 days and again the other night. I do rush to the bathroom after just in case, but I dont wanna miss my oppurtunity.

I was given antibiotics after my dnc also as I had a slight infection. I would really rather not see af again and get pregnant right away but I doubt I will be that lucky. 

As for CD1 I have no idea, I wasnt going to keep track but I need something to keep track of in this horrible waiting period lol.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hmm, that's interesting. I know the exact day my FRER test turned completely negative (it seemed like it took 90,374.903,274,782 years). 

I usually O on CD16, so it would be interesting if I got AF exactly 16 days after the pregnancy test turned negative. I'm going to keep track.:change:


----------



## nostress

I'm not too sure about cycle days either... 

Yay for all ya'll who are back to being sexually active... Boohoo, the hubs won't come near me till I get my clean bill of health from the doc. Jerk, it's almost been a month since we've... woohooed

I was put on 10 days pelvic rest... boohoo


----------



## nostress

Welcome harley, I hope you find support on this thread. 

As far as when you can start doing stuff again, I'm not sure. I was told 10 days to 2 weeks of pelvic rest. Then to wait till after my first period to TTC again, we'll be trying as soon as I get my negative, no condoms here (lol @ Janet) Let's start the chant back up:

SCREW THE CONDOMS, SCREW THE CONDOMS, SCREW THE CONDOMS!

JanetPlanet - Blowing up is sometimes the best way to let out some steam.


----------



## Kanga86

Hey ladies, I was also wondering when was best to bd again after the op, I'm only cd4 and still getting some bleeding so will probably just wait til that stops before giving it ago. My poor oh has only had woohoo 3-4 times since may! After I got my pos test I had horrible morning sickness and then I have been bleeding the rest of the time! So I don't think I will need to persuade him too much to bd! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> So I just read on another thread that instead of counting cd1 the day of your d&c, you're supposed to count cd1 the day your hcg levels are normal. What do you ladies think?

I am not sure. I have read that before too, but at 2.5 weeks after my D&C, my hpt's were still positive, so I am guessing if this is true, I am in for the longest cycle ever (mine are normally 32-34 days, but sometimes as long as 40!). I am still waiting for FF to confirma O, but my temp was higher this morning (actually post O high FXed!) I put in the same temp for the next couple days to see what FF would do and it game me crosshairs at like CD 18 and today is CD25, so I don't think that would be right anyway. I am guessing if I did O it was on CD21 or CD 24, but I can't really guess right now since all my temps have been crazy. But if you subtract the 18 or 19 days it took my hpt to go neg (or nearly neg), it would be really early for me to be O right now. So I think either way, this cycle is hard to predict!


----------



## Aunie

After both of my mc's, it took me 6 weeks to get af and both times I got pregnant 3 months later. If I can get pregnant withing 3 months again I'll be over joyed! However going through an arizona summer super pregnant won't be very fun! Its 8:30am here and its already 94 degrees outside blah! If I count my d&e as cd1 I should o between thurs and sat, I'm not really sure when I O cause I've never kept track before. If I count cd1 the day my hpt came back neg, I should O around next weds which is when my post-op appt is. We will see! When will you ladies be taking hpts? Or will you wait for af?


----------



## bastetgrrl

Happy Monday ladies! :wave: Looks like this thread was very busy this weekend. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. I've got my follow up appt on Wed but all I'm gonna do is pee in a cup to confirm my levels are zero which I already know since I took a hpt on Friday and my temps are back to the way they were before. YAY! Finally back to normal!! :happydance:


----------



## Aunie

When using the opks, does the line get darker and darker the closer you get to O or do you just get one dark line right before you O? Also, I heard you should bd every other day instead of every day. What do you all do or is that tmi?


----------



## bastetgrrl

Aunie said:


> When using the opks, does the line get darker and darker the closer you get to O or do you just get one dark line right before you O? Also, I heard you should bd every other day instead of every day. What do you all do or is that tmi?

Keep in mind that OPKs do not confirm O they only confirm LH surge meaning you could get a positive OPK (body gets ready to O but doesn't) and then O at a later date or not at all. And yes, the darker the line the high LH surge.


----------



## JanetPlanet

The line can get darker over several days, or it can be faint one day and dark positive the next.

I have heard that if your man's sperm is compromised, to BD every other day, and if it's good quality, to BD every day. There has also been some research suggesting that every day is a good idea even if the sperm is compromised because the more swimmers that are in place waiting for the egg, the better. That being said, most doctors say that every other day is adequate.

My husband and I do it every other day as soon as I'm done with AF, then at least once a day when I'm about 3-4 days out from ovulating and then another two days or so past when I get a positive OPK. By the last couple of days I want to scream. I mean, I love having sex with my husband, but the pressure is really irritating to me (and to him).

Hey! I'm getting cramps. Of course I'd be happy with a BFP, but I'd also love to get my first AF after the D&C so I can start treatment!

Hope everyone's having a great day! :happydance:


----------



## Aunie

My husband is getting anxious to bd, I told him to cherish the feeling cause he's gonna get more sex than he wants soon enough! Making babies shouldn't be this hard, it should be fun


----------



## jennajul2001

Today is not a good day for me at all. I have just wanted to lay in bed all day and do nothing but cry. I just dont want to do anything at all. Its 2 weeks today since I lost my little boy and it's not getting any easier. I really dont know if I can cope with this anymore. 

I cant stop thinking about what I lost and what is missing in my life.I never got to see my lo on an ultrasound or when he was born. I have nothing to grasp onto. I feel like I have nothing to remember him by. I wish I had an ultrasound photo or something but I have absolutely nothing.

I hate feeling like this I know I have a 10 yr old dd, and I should be thankful I have her (which I am), but I cant seem to get past this at all. She is at the age where she pretty much can do everything for herself which leaves me with nothing to do. I can do housework but honestly I cant bring myself to do it, I know I need to but I cant do it. I just lay around and do nothing I feel so guilty at the end of the day when Ive gotten nothing done . I hate mornings, the pain just comes rushing back as soon as I open my eyes, I really hate mornings now.

I'm so sorry to everyone that reads this, I just needed to get it out. I feel sooo alone and lost, I really am hoping this gets better and easier.


----------



## JanetPlanet

jenna, I am so sorry for your loss and that you're having a hard time.

Don't try to tackle this alone. You're only two weeks out and not only have you lost your LO, but you may have some postpartum depression.

I don't know about Canada, but here where I live there are support groups for women experiencing a loss such as yours. I know there are some programs at some hospitals in my area.

One helpful thing in finding some sort of support group may be that you can possibly hear about how other women find a way to remember their LO, without having an ultrasound etc. Did you have an ultrasound done at all?

If that isn't an option, do you have access to counseling/therapy? It may help you to talk about your feelings with someone with whom you do not have to edit what you say. And some anti-depressants on a temporary basis can be very helpful.

I would not worry about letting the house go a little. All that can be taken care of when you feel better. And you probably _will_ feel better. The loss will never go away, but it should recede some.

Sorry this is so long. I have not been through your specific situation, but I want you to know you are not alone.


----------



## jennajul2001

Janet, thanks for replying to me. I have thought about counseling and talking to someone but I have wanted to try to deal with it on my own. I thought I was doing ok but its still so raw, all I can think about is trying again, and since its only been 2 weeks i know I wont be doing that anytime soon. 

I may have to look into talking to someone though as I dont wanna be this way forever. I wish I could just go back to being the way I was pre-pregnancy, but I can't.

I didnt have any ultrasounds, I had scheduled my first one to find out the sexe of the baby on September 13thy, but obviously its not going to happen. 

I had ultrasounds done at the ER when I was in the midst of losing my baby and never got to see the screen or see my baby move. I guess I just wish I had gotten some kind of photo or something to remember him by but its so hard with nothing to look at to remember. 

Sorry that was so loing, I really didnt mean to say so much!:cry:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Jenna, you can write as long a post as you'd like. I always figure that people can scroll past me if they don't want to read what I write.

If you had ultrasounds in the emergency room, there is a slight chance that they may have printed out a copy for your file. I don't want to get your hopes up, but it's worth looking into.

And be gentle with yourself. It is extremely easy to feel guilty about whatever emotions you're having right now. And to feel like they will last forever. But you have a right to feel anyway that you need to right now. You have a right to feel raw, and feel like doing nothing but crying.

But I do urge you to try to find someone or a group of someones to talk to. I don't know why it helps, but it does. There are also several hotlines. Here's one (I do not know how accurate this number is, I haven't tried it, but you could google "miscarriage" "hotline" and "canada"). National SIDS, Stillbirth & Miscarriage Hotline 1-800-221-7437.


----------



## Aunie

Jenna, I was thinking the same thing about the US, everytime my dr did one she printed a pic for my chart, I don't know about hospitals though. Its worth a phone call though! I'm opposite of you, I have 2 pics of my baby alive and one after it passed. I put everything that had to do with my pregnancy away and I can't bring myself to look at them. It just hurts to much right now. I'm really sorry you're having such a hard time love, I know nothing I say will make you feel better but just know you're not alone.


----------



## nostress

Hey bastet! Yay so happy for you being back to normal, I'm taking another hpt tomorrow morning, my fingers are crossed that it will be a BFN, my temps look normal...


----------



## nostress

Janet and Aunie - I am on the same page with BDing, it's awesome and fun and I am OH SO READY but it's going to get old fast... Ugh, really shouldn't be so much work.


----------



## Aunie

Jenna, I love your tattoo!! When did you get it? They did a really good job


----------



## jennajul2001

I am going to ask my ob at my follow up on the 13th and see if he has any I could have a copy of. I am really hoping he has at least one I can have.


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie, ty but its not on me, its on my dh lol. He got it 3 days after our loss. I would love to get one but not sure where as I have no tattoos at all and have never wanted one until now.


----------



## nostress

jenna -

I am so sorry you've been having a tough time. I agree with Janet, talking to someone can help a lot! But do whatever feels best for you. Sometimes just crying can be nice, to get it all out. I sincerely hope you find peace and comfort in whatever way you can. Please keep coming back here for support, we are stronger together than alone.


----------



## nostress

The tattoo is precious, I love it! What a thoughtful way for your DH to always remember.


----------



## jennajul2001

Thank you so much I feel better knowing I can post here when i feel badly. I am feeling better but I seem to feel better at night, its so odd.


----------



## Kanga86

Jenna so sorry ur having a tough time, my heart really goes out to u. :hugs: as for the us pics my file has mine yet all they show is the empty pregnancy sac as my bean never grew past 5 and half weeks. They also have pictures from after my mc when I had follow up scans. So I would definitely ask ur doc for a copy of urs. :hugs:

Bastetgirl so glad to hear ur levels are back to normal, and hope ur appointment goes well tomorrow. 

Afm I am cd5 and yesterday and today so far my bleeding has got heavier again, so much for the pink tinge straight after the op! I was hoping I was going to be lucky without to much bleeding! Wishful thinking after 9 weeks, but well and truly fed up now. 

How long did u ladies bleed for after ur dnc's? 

Xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Jenna, I am so sorry you are having a hard time, but trust me it is normal to feel this way and it will get easier! It has been 4 weeks since my MC was confirmed and I am slowly starting to feel like I can cope with that (but my housework is still way behind :winkwink:). I still have bad days where I lay in bed and cry, but they do get fewer and far between. My biggest worry is that I will forget my little angel. Last week I went to a support group for pregnancy loss, stillbirth, and early infant death, and it was so comforting to talk to people who understood. I thought at first that I wanted to handle this on my own, but having women you can talk to and honestly cry infront of is empowering, and nobody says the wrong thing because they have all been in your shoes too.

I am also going to participate in a memorial walk in honor of my baby. It seems silly, but I am excited that I get to honor him/her and I feel like I am really anouncing to the world yes, my child did exist and they were important and loved. Even if there isn't one around you, you could always have a private one. We are going to do a balloon release too and have a prayer service where all the names of the babies are read aloud (mine didin't have a name, so it will just be baby)

If you ever need to talk feel free to message me.:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Kanga86 said:


> Jenna so sorry ur having a tough time, my heart really goes out to u. :hugs: as for the us pics my file has mine yet all they show is the empty pregnancy sac as my bean never grew past 5 and half weeks. They also have pictures from after my mc when I had follow up scans. So I would definitely ask ur doc for a copy of urs. :hugs:
> 
> Bastetgirl so glad to hear ur levels are back to normal, and hope ur appointment goes well tomorrow.
> 
> Afm I am cd5 and yesterday and today so far my bleeding has got heavier again, so much for the pink tinge straight after the op! I was hoping I was going to be lucky without to much bleeding! Wishful thinking after 9 weeks, but well and truly fed up now.
> 
> How long did u ladies bleed for after ur dnc's?
> 
> Xx

I bleed for about 7 days and then spotted for about 7 more. Unlike your's mine was heavier the first few days and then trailed off (like a really long period). As long as the bleeding isn't too heavy, I take it as a good sign. It means your body is expelling what ever lining/tissue that may have been left and your hormones can get back to normal that much sooner. Good Luck!


----------



## Twinkie210

Update on charting! My temp was still up today! Hoping that means I O'd and I am that much closer to AF returning!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Kanga86 said:


> Bastetgirl so glad to hear ur levels are back to normal, and hope ur appointment goes well tomorrow.
> 
> Afm I am cd5 and yesterday and today so far my bleeding has got heavier again, so much for the pink tinge straight after the op! I was hoping I was going to be lucky without to much bleeding! Wishful thinking after 9 weeks, but well and truly fed up now.
> 
> How long did u ladies bleed for after ur dnc's?
> 
> Xx

Thanks Kanga! Me too.

I'm so sorry to hear that you are still bleeding so much. It's not fair that you have to go through this for SO very long. :nope: 

I only bled lightly for two days after d&c but my levels were only at 20 by then so I believe that most of it was already gone and the d&c just cleared the rest.


----------



## nostress

I only bled for about 2 days, and even then just needed a pantyliner, it was barely pink, mostly brown blood. It's been about 10 days sent my procedure. I took another hpt today... doesn't seem any lighter than 4 days ago... but it did TAKE longer to show up... is that normal? 

I plan on BDing at least every other day till my +ive hpt goes away... then time to do OPKs. We'll see from there.

It's very depressing seeing a +ive hpt... boohoo, I just want to be back to normal... In other news, my temps are normal and low. So just playing the waiting game. 

Anyone else still sleepy and achey 10 days post op? I went to bed at 6pm last night due to a really bad headache and slept till 6am this morning... WOW


----------



## Kanga86

See that's what I was hoping for, after the op I had some bleeding the first few toilet trips, then it was just pink tissue. Then out of nowhere I have cramps and more bleeding. 

My levels were at 27 a week and a half before the op, and most I mc'ed naturally just a tiny bit stuck around. 

I haven't done a hpt for a while but my last one before the op was positive still. Might trying and hold my pee for a while and do one later to check it out! 

Nostress I hope ur levels are back to normal soon :hugs:

As for feeling tired and achey I'm still like it 5 days post op, but then I haven't had chance to sit around and rest much and I'm back in work tomorrow morning, boo :(


----------



## Aunie

I had bleeding for a day or two and then brown spotting until 9 days post-op. I got a neg on hpt 7 days post op. I'm gonna start the bding tomorrow until sunday, take a couple days off then go again just in case cd1 is the day of neg hpt.


----------



## Aunie

Nostress, when do you go in for your post-op? I hope your levels hurry up and drop! I guess we're all pretty much in limbo one way or another


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> I only bled for about 2 days, and even then just needed a pantyliner, it was barely pink, mostly brown blood. It's been about 10 days sent my procedure. I took another hpt today... doesn't seem any lighter than 4 days ago... but it did TAKE longer to show up... is that normal?
> 
> I plan on BDing at least every other day till my +ive hpt goes away... then time to do OPKs. We'll see from there.
> 
> It's very depressing seeing a +ive hpt... boohoo, I just want to be back to normal... In other news, my temps are normal and low. So just playing the waiting game.
> 
> Anyone else still sleepy and achey 10 days post op? I went to bed at 6pm last night due to a really bad headache and slept till 6am this morning... WOW

I had insomnia from the time I found out I was pregnant to about a week ago, so I was always tired! I was also achey for about two weeks after the D&C. I had terrible backaches, so bad I had to sleep with a heating pad! I asked the NP at my appointment and she seemed to think it was normal. She had me take 600 mg of ibuprofen for the pain and it did help some. It has been over 3 weeks since my D&C (Friday will be 4) and I am feeling a whole lot better now. I think it just takes time to recover.


----------



## Twinkie210

Ok, well today I did something out of character for me. I sent out an e-mail to a bunch of the ladies I work with about my MC. It was about support an nonprofit organization that I am walking in a remberance walk for, so of course I had to preface the e-mail with news of my MC. I kind of feel relieved that everyone will know now, but at the same time I sent the e-mail at the end of the day so I could walk out before anyone had a chance to read it (I'm such a chicken).

Now DH wants to post stuff on FB about it, but I am not sure I am ready. I told a handful of people at work, but it is not the same as telling everyone you know! Plus his family doesn't know yet and to be honest I don't think I want them to know. They like to play favorites with his neices and my son gets left out. So part of me says that they shouldn't get to be sad over my baby when they don't even treat the grandson/nephew they have fairly. Is this too mean?


----------



## JanetPlanet

It's totally irrelevant if it&#8217;s mean or not. This is something so personal that happened to you and your body that YOU are the ONLY one that should make this FB decision. AND your husband really really should respect that. But you don&#8217;t have to tell him why, you can just say that it would make you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## nostress

Just needed to talk... Really having a rough time right now, I was going to call DH but he's in class... and not allowed his cell phone.

I've been doing pretty good. This is only my second day back at work and things were looking up. Only a handful of people knew I was pregnant and the majority of them have been notified about my loss... and they left me alone and to my work which was nice. I actually voluntarily talked to one lady about our loss, she is an actual friend, so I did talk to her a bit, but only as much as I wanted and she let me START/LEAD the conversation. I was getting comfortable in the swing of things, however, at lunch today I borrowed a co-worker's microwave in her office. She and I were on the verge of becoming friends a few times, we just never spent enough time together to push past good acquaintance level. So today I pop in to her office to use her microwave, heat up my chili and get all set up in the break room to sit on the cushy couch and really get down to budgeting (I've been slacking, which is UNHEARD of for me) and listing everything we HAVE to do before we move. I was excited to get cracking on this stuff, and happy I was feeling up to it. I usually eat lunch in my office, but today I was physically taking myself OUT of my solitary office and down to the public break room so I wouldn't be distracted by work and would HAVE to work on my lists and SOCIALIZE something I haven't really done since our loss... My food got done in the microwave and my coworker walked back in. We said hellos and I asked her for a plastic fork... She directed me to where I could find one, then on my way out of the office she said, "Oh by the way I hear congratulations are in order! Aren't you so excited for your new little one?" *rubbing her belly*
I just stared at her in shock... said, "Well, I lost the baby. That rumor, about me being pregnant, was NOT supposed to be going around the unit." And I walked out, she looked shocked and apologized profusely and asked me to come back, but I told her I really didn't want to talk about it. Then I frantically walked back upstairs, locked my office door and sat on the floor... crying. It's just sad, I don't want to be reminded, I don't need this right now. I'm trying to move forward. I checked the time and realized I couldn't call DH because he's in class, dug through old emails looking for my birth mom's phone number and couldn't find it, went to the car and realized I left my cell at home. And now I am here... typing this... trying not to break down in the middle of the work day. I still have a couple hours left... 

Just makes me wonder, where did this lady hear I was pregnant from, and how many more "Congratulations" am I going to have to hear before I leave this awful place? And if this lady goes and tells people I lost the baby how many idiots am I going to have to deal with randomly stopping me or coming to my office to say "I'm sorry." WHO CARES, if you're sorry, this is not your loss, you are not emotionally invested in this in ANY WAY. If I wanted your pity/sorrow I would've told you about the pregnancy myself... the GRAPEVINE does NOT count! UGH! I could scream.

I don't want the pitying, sad looks... the concerned faces. Just sickens me. My boss is treating me well, letting me take work at my own pace, but still expecting me to DO WORK and not treating me any different. A guy we both work really close with came in and announced to us his wife is pregnant (he doesn't know about my pregnancy and loss), my boss didn't even look twice at me or act like she couldn't be happy for him. She didn't pussyfoot around me. She just said how exciting and I joined, because I am HAPPY for him. I'm glad he didn't know about it, because he probably would've acted weird around me. Which I DO NOT want. 

Ok, I'm done for now. Just needed to let that out, I just feel like it's all falling apart. I was moving forward so well... 

Now that I think of it I should have just told her, "Who's spreading that nonsense, I'm definitely not pregnant." Hindsight is always 20/20


----------



## nostress

I meant to post that about an hour ago, but I can't post stuff while at work, so I emailed it to myself.

I'm now headed to my post-op appt, I left work early though. My appt isn't for another 30 mins (and tho they like you to show up 15 minutes early, I still think I left work rather earlier than necessary). I just needed to get away. I was on the verge of tears, and I am NOT typically an emotional person like that.


----------



## Aunie

It looks like I spoke to soon, I just went to the bathroom to do opk and I'm bleeding pretty good now. The blood is a deep red/brown color so I don't think its af. Sucks, I want to have a baby already!


----------



## Aunie

nostress, i hope everything goes ok at your post-op! i'm sorry you had such a tough time at work, i wish there was something i could do or say to help you!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I'm sorry you're feeling badly nostress. And I'm sorry that you've started bleeding again Aunie.


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie, if your husband wants to talk to some of his friends about it maybe he can just text those few friends instead of announcing it to the world on fb. You should definitely tell him how you feel.


----------



## Twinkie210

Nostress- so sorry that your day at work was so bad. 

Let me tell you about the lovely conversation I had yesterday. I had a voicemail from our insurance provider over the weekend that said the needed to speak with me about important insurance coverage. I was kind of freaked out that my work messed something up with my insurance and accidentally took me off our plan (as silly as this sounds it happened to one of my friends!). So I made sure to call the insurance company back on Monday. First I have to go through numerous prompts to actually speak to a person. So when the Customer Service Rep gets on the phone and verifies my name and birthday she tells me that "I have been referred to their healthy pregnancy program" and askes "Are you currently expecting?" I politely said "No I am not." (It is not her fault that I am on this phone list.) Then the stupid broad asks me "Are you sure?" Now slightly more aggrevated I answer that I am not expecting. Then she procedes to tell me that I was referred to the program, so finally I cut her off and said I was expecting but I miscarried. She then apologized and said she would take my name off the list.

Seriously who asks someone if they are sure they are not pregnant?


----------



## Aunie

After I m/c the second time, my doctors nurse asked me if I was sure I was even pregnant. I was like really? You think I like coming here and paying a $40 co-pay to spread my legs? Ugh!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I can't stand doctors lately...don't get me started! lol


----------



## nostress

Wow Twinkie that's so ridiculous! I'm sorry you had to deal with that, you too Aunie, that's so daft


----------



## nostress

My post op went ok... I can BD again, and nothing came back on pathology... no abnormalities. She ordered me another bottle of prenatals to last me through my move in a month and ordered the lab to draw some blood and check my hcg levels. 

Here's a question for you all: 
Should I
A: Get my hcg levels checked this week, even though I got a positive on an HPT this morning
(or)
B: Wait till a week from today


----------



## JanetPlanet

I would get a serum hCG if you can. That way you'll know exactly where the number is.

AND I would also get another a week from now.


----------



## nostress

No idea what a serum hcg is and I think she just ordered the one test. It's difficult to get into women's health to talk to OBGYNs when you're not pregnant... at least in a military hospital


----------



## JanetPlanet

Serum just means "blood", so a serum hCG is just a blood test for hCG.

Do you have to use a lab at the military hospital or can you use any lab?


----------



## nostress

The lab at the hospital, and it will be blood.


----------



## nostress

:wine::wine::wine: wine induced typo... I have to use the lab at the military hospital is what I meant.


----------



## JanetPlanet

No problem...I wish I was drinking!!


----------



## nursekelly

wow! i've been gone for a few days between working 3 - 12 hour shifts and hurricane irene :boat: i think i missed about 20 pages! hello to all the new faces, i'm glad you found us :flower: 

gahhh, there is so much to catch up on, i don't even know where to start! first, holy mother of cramps. i've been cramping for 2 weeks straight, thinking i'm getting ready to start but still no :af: the first time in my life i'm actually begging to start my period so we can get back w/ our old friend clomid. has anybody started yet? 


i see lots of ppl are returning to work. it does get better! the first day back was good, tearful, but pretty decent considering. my second day was hellacious-mostly b/c it was just major insanity w/ all of my patients (i'm a nurse on a cardiac/icu stepdown unit) i ended up having a major breakdown towards the end of the day and had tell my manager i couldn't come back the next day. i think i should have waited longer (i went back one week after d-day) things are better now, i've had some pretty good days. although there are so many of my co-workers who are pg that it can be pretty hard to be around all the preggo talk. especially this one girl who complains all day about everything pregnancy related. and i don't want to come accross as a major bitch...but part of me wants to put her in her place and let her know i'd gladly take her place and cherish all the heartburn/swelling/stretch marks!

and now on to my major rant for the evening. i'm really trying to keep my head up through all of this. i don't want to become and angry, bitter at the world, person. but where the hell is my good karma? i really thought i was a genuinely good person. but on top of losing our baby that i desperately wanted, not being able to get pregnant like a normal person, or having rediculous cramps for the past two weeks, i now have another effing kidney stone :brat: i'm not new to the kidney stone scene...this is now my 8th (ouch!) but it's like, geez, can i catch a freakin' break?? i'm hurting soooo badly right now, if it doesn't let up i'll be on my way to the ER :nope: i just feel like i'm being punished some how, but i don't know what on earth i could have done to deserve all the poo i'm being dealt. i seriously think my karma must have been mixed up w/ someone else!

alrighty...deep breath...that's all i'll rant about today. hoping to have a period soon, and a passed kidney stone sooner! goodnight ladies...and thanks for letting me rant :)


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> My post op went ok... I can BD again, and nothing came back on pathology... no abnormalities. She ordered me another bottle of prenatals to last me through my move in a month and ordered the lab to draw some blood and check my hcg levels.
> 
> Here's a question for you all:
> Should I
> A: Get my hcg levels checked this week, even though I got a positive on an HPT this morning
> (or)
> B: Wait till a week from today

That's a tough one. I personally would want both :) Getting your Hcg checked this week would let you know how high the levels really are, if they are low you know everything is going down and if they are high you have a reason to request further testing. But if you wait until next week you could get great results of <5, which is what we are all hoping for after our MC. So I have no advice, I see pros and cons for both!


----------



## Twinkie210

FF finally gave me crosshairs this morning!:happydance: It thinks that I am 9 dpo (which is when I originally thought I might have O'd judging by a temp dip and spike and sore BBs) but then I got EWCM 6 days ago that corresponded with a temp dip and spike, so I don't really know when to expect AF:dohh:. But It is good to know she should show next week (at the latest!) We are definately preventing this month, so I'm kind of sad that I have no reason to test (I am having a crazy urge to pee on something:blush: at least in a couple weeks I can start my OPKs)

I am so ready to start TTC!


----------



## Aunie

Welcome back nursekelly!I feel the same way you do about the karma, where the hell is it?a couple weeks ago my car broke down, I drive all day for work and I'm screwed without my car. And then the biggest bad thing to ever happen-my baby dies. Then because my insurance deductable was so high when I had my d&e, it took all of the money my dh and I saved for a down payment on a house. Now I'm right back where I was 5 months ago. Its like life doesn't want me to move forward for some reason! I'm gonna do it though! One way or another I am going to have a baby and get a house for it to grow up in!


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie, I'm glad you you have an idea of where you're at. Hooray for getting back on track!


----------



## Twinkie210

nursekelly, sorry to hear about your unlucky streak. I think we could all use a little better luck. But it always seems like when it rains, it pours.

Well I tried declaring a pregnancy hiatus in my family, but it isn't working. Now besides my SIL who is due in October, and my cousin who is due in January, and my sister who is TTC, I find out another cousin is preggo and due in October and I didn't even know it. I found out when another family member got an invite to the shower in the mail today! Seriously, I am tired of hearing about pregnant people, I am tired of buying presents for babies that are not mine, and I am tired of going to showers. It should be me getting to sport the big belly and buy cute baby things!


----------



## Twinkie210

To add to my frustration, I am reading posts from my SIL on facebook about how sick she is and how her BP is too high and the medicne her Dr gave her isn't working. Now normally I am a compassionate person, but she doesn't even want to quit working and her Dr. isn't making her yet! She is only 32 weeks! If I were her I would be begging my Dr. to sign me off work so I could relax more (she is a NICU nurse and on her feet all the time). But the only thing she is concerned about is the money. How can someone put work and money ahead of the health of their child? To me that is selfish. And she doesn't know about our pregnancy/MC so everyday she is on FB bitching about something. I really think she needs a reality check and to realign her priorities! My DH wants to tell everyone about our MC, and I keep telling him we shouldn't tell my SIL right now, I don't want to be the one that upsets her and puts her in PTL!


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie, I can't believe your sil isn't more concerned about her high blood pressure. I guess I was the nieve once thinking nothing bad would happen to me or my baby, I wish I could be that way again! I hope everything goes ok for her and she doesn't end up here with us.


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Twinkie, I can't believe your sil isn't more concerned about her high blood pressure. I guess I was the nieve once thinking nothing bad would happen to me or my baby, I wish I could be that way again! I hope everything goes ok for her and she doesn't end up here with us.

Well at 32 weeks, even if the baby was born now, it would be small, but should be OK. Her Dr. is monitering her closely too, so I am sure if her BP goes too high he will put her on bed rest/ hospitalize her. She isn't nieve, she had high BP with both of her other girls and they were both delivered early (I think around 36 weeks for each of them, but I am not sure). She is also a nurse in a NICU so she knows what PTL can do- she see's babies die all the time. It just frustrates me that she isn't more concerned.


----------



## nostress

Twinkie - That's a difficult situation... maybe your DH feels he needs to tell his sister... I know with certain family member I'm close to I've been having an overwhelming feeling that I NEED to tell them about the miscarriage, need the comfort and support and understanding... I dunno. I AM NOT going to tell them, I've just been feeling the need. Perhaps its his way of trying to reach out. But I agree, it may not be the best time for her to hear such news.


----------



## nostress

nursekelly, I'm sorry you're having such a tough time... ugh, I hope your health returns QUICKLY.


----------



## nostress

NEGATIVE HPT THIS MORNING!!! YAYAYAYAYAY! Now should I go get my levels checked today at the lab or on Tuesday?


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> NEGATIVE HPT THIS MORNING!!! YAYAYAYAYAY! Now should I go get my levels checked today at the lab or on Tuesday?

Yeah!!!!

Who knew a few months ago we would be congratulating people on neg tests?:dohh: I'm not sure it makes a difference, but I would be anxious to know what my exact levels were if I were you, plus I don't know about your lab, but mine takes over a day to get the results to my doc, so if you go today you probably won't get the results until Tuesday anyway.


----------



## nostress

Hmmm, I just don't know, I'll be taking opk's all weekend, so if I don't get a positive before Tuesday, perhaps my levels could tell me it's taking too long to go down or something... I just don't know...


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> Twinkie - That's a difficult situation... maybe your DH feels he needs to tell his sister... I know with certain family member I'm close to I've been having an overwhelming feeling that I NEED to tell them about the miscarriage, need the comfort and support and understanding... I dunno. I AM NOT going to tell them, I've just been feeling the need. Perhaps its his way of trying to reach out. But I agree, it may not be the best time for her to hear such news.

The thing is he is not that close to any of his family. He is probably closer to mine than his own! He didn't have the best childhood, his parents split when he was young, his dad has been a disappointment his whole life, and his mom plays favorites with his sister (although he won't admit it, he just makes excuses). His family makes me sooo mad most of the time. I realize they are still his family, but I just don't feel like sharing this personal information (especially since it is mostly about me) with his family that treats him like dirt.


----------



## nostress

But if I get it checked today, it could tell me right away, hey you're ready, go crazy!


----------



## nostress

Twinkie - That is difficult... hm, I just don't know. I still agree with waiting... maybe tell people after you become pregnant again/give birth... or perhaps after your SIL has the baby... I really hope things get easier for you


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi, just ignore me if you're not in the mood, cuz I'm excited!

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO! I FINALLY got my AF!

I got my first FRER on August 16th CD22. And I got AF this morning so I guess it took 16 days after the negative test to get AF. Everyone's different of course.

I've never really minded my periods, but I don't EVER remember being THIS happy about it! No wonder I've been so exhausted and such a monster.

Hope everyone's having a great day. I'm thinking about you guys.


----------



## Aunie

Congrats janet planet!! You are on your way babe! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies! :waves:

Welcome to the new ladies and so sorry for your losses. 

Hope everyone is having a good week. I've been crazy busy at work but at least it keeps my mind from baby stuff. :computer:

Follow up appt went well and nothing to report. We'll see how long it takes for :af: (or :bfp:) to show and then I can decide if I want to start clomid or keep doing what we are doing now. My dr has offered clomid because of my irregular (crazy long) cycles.

I'm just charting my BBT and :sex: every other day so we'll see what happens. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jennajul2001

Hi everyone, I am happy for everyone getting back on track! I got a BFN this afternoon on an hpt not even a faint line. I'm happy but kinda disappointed at the same time it's really weird lol. Oh well am happy my body is getting back to normal and I can start moving forward. 

No idea when I should expect my first af but we will keep bding often just in case we can catch an egg lol.

Hopefully we all get our BFP's soon!


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi, just ignore me if you're not in the mood, cuz I'm excited!
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO! I FINALLY got my AF!
> 
> I got my first FRER on August 16th CD22. And I got AF this morning so I guess it took 16 days after the negative test to get AF. Everyone's different of course.
> 
> I've never really minded my periods, but I don't EVER remember being THIS happy about it! No wonder I've been so exhausted and such a monster.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great day. I'm thinking about you guys.

Congrats! I hope I am right behind you!


----------



## Aunie

Soooooo, for the last two days I've had some brown spotting but today I am having moderate red bleeding and some cramping. Do you think this could be af just 2 weeks after d&e?


----------



## JanetPlanet

It's probably not AF yet, but I could totally be wrong. I'm thinking that you probably wouldn't ovulate the day of, or the day after your D&E, which would give you AF now.

I feel for you. I didn't have a clue what was going on with my body until I finally got AF today.

Have you had your levels checked?:shrug:


----------



## Aunie

I had a neg hpt 6 days after d&e, I go for post op weds the 7th, I'm sure she'll check my levels. This bleeding is annoying. I've been mostly just spotting then a couple days ago I bled heavier for a bit but it was still a dark red/brown then nothing and more spotting now heavy bright red. You are probably right, af is just wishful thinking right now lol


----------



## Aunie

I'm a little confused cause 5 days after my d&e i had a barely +hpt but a very +opk, cd 6 both tests were neg. From what I've just been reading online, hpts are more sensitive in picking up hcg then opks. Idk, I'm just driving myself crazy. I think I just need to relax and let whatever will be be, it's hard though.


----------



## JanetPlanet

I was just looking through my notes for you, maybe it'll help you figure your cycle out. 

My HPT turned negative the day AFTER my OPK turned positive (after having been negative). 

OPK turned negative after D&C on CD11
OPK turned positive again CD21
HPT turned negative CD22
Cycle lasted 37 days, period on 38th day after D&C (CD1)

My cycles are pretty regular at 30 days. I usually ovulate on day 15 or 16, and have a 14 or 15 day luteal phase.

Everyone's different, but I TOTALLY understand your need to figure it out! It was KILLING me!


----------



## Aunie

Thanks for your help Janet! My cycle length is the same as yours, usually 30-32 days. If you got af 16 days after d&c, i should be getting af around the 9th, i hope she comes that soon! I'm driving my poor DH husband crazy too, he thinks i need to do something about my anxiety. I'm gonna see if there's any natural anti-anxiety pills out there i can try


----------



## JanetPlanet

You're welcome! But I got AF on day 38 after D&C, not 16 days after. It was the longest 37 days EVER!

I wish I could recommend something for your anxiety. Unfortunately I have the same problem.


----------



## nostress

Aunie, anxiety does suck! I actively look for help coping with stress. I hate taking pills though, so I do a lot of natural exercises and techniques.


----------



## nostress

Sex is wonderful btw :blush:. . . I missed it:haha:.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well update on the SIL, she now has to quit working. So I have already got comments on FB about hre having to stay in bed and put her feet up. Seriously, get over it! You do what you have to do to have a healthy baby!

Anyway enough of that rant. Come on AF, I am ready for you! I am going to pick my son up from school in a few minutes. Then I think we are going to go shopping. My mom had told me that she saw an awesome deal on some little onsies. I think shopping for my future child would brighten my day some. If only I could get that baby to wear them! I'll just consider my shopping as being optimistic. And with all the girls in my family popping out kids, I know that there will be someone who could use them if I can't.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I didn't find anything for my hypothetical child, but shopping was still fun. I did get to pick up some party supplies for my son's birthday party. It is hard to believe he is going to be 8 in a couple weeks! He is so grown up now and doesn't need me as much. It just kicks my baby fever into overdrive...


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie, sorry you didn't find anything for your future baby. We will all get our babies soon!

Nostress, lucky!! I'm bleeding so much right now that sex isn't really an option, blood is a turn of for the dh lol

I talked to my boss today at work, she used to be a nurse practitioner in labor and delivery for a long time before she came to work at hospice. I was telling her about my bleeding since my surgery and she thinks I've got AF already. I really hope she's right! She also advised me to use protection for the next 6 weeks which is not happening! She said she had ladies come in all the time for their 6 week post op after having babies that were 4 or 5 weeks pregnant. Even though i hope she's right, I've decided to calm down and relax a little, which is easier said than done. I don't think my body will let me get pregnant if it's this stressed all the time


----------



## nursekelly

i'm having a hard time trying to chill out, too! i kinda wish we had been using protection the past couple weeks b/c in the back of my mind i'm wondering if i'm pg again b/c af hasn't started and it's been 4 weeks since my d&c. i'm gonna go buy some tests tomorrow just to see if i get a bfn. good luck girlies :dust:


----------



## nursekelly

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi, just ignore me if you're not in the mood, cuz I'm excited!
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO! I FINALLY got my AF!
> 
> I got my first FRER on August 16th CD22. And I got AF this morning so I guess it took 16 days after the negative test to get AF. Everyone's different of course.
> 
> I've never really minded my periods, but I don't EVER remember being THIS happy about it! No wonder I've been so exhausted and such a monster.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great day. I'm thinking about you guys.


Yay!! Congrats!!:happydance: Hope I'm not too far behind!


----------



## Aunie

I finally got some sleeping pills and slept really good last night but I woke up feeling sad. I tell people I'm doing ok and it gets a little easier everyday but is that the truth? I'm stuck in my head today, I wish I could just accept what happened and move on


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> I finally got some sleeping pills and slept really good last night but I woke up feeling sad. I tell people I'm doing ok and it gets a little easier everyday but is that the truth? I'm stuck in my head today, I wish I could just accept what happened and move on

So sorry your having a down day.:hugs: I understand how you feel. People expect you to move on, to be doing better, and it's easier to just tell them what they want to hear, than to tell them how torn up you really are. You will be able to accept what happened with time, your grief is still raw. Cut yourself a break and let yourself feel how you want to feel.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well it has been over 4 weeks since my D&C and I decided to go out for the first time since the procedure with a group of my DH's friends. What he didn't know is that another couple came along with their daughter who couldn't have been more than 3 months old. DH just can't understand how I don't want to socialize with people who have babies. I wish them all the best, but I just don't feel like being in that situation. I managed to make it through the night, but it was rough. I hope one day I can see a baby and just be happy instead of hurting for what I lost.


----------



## Aunie

Thanks twinkie! That's exactly it, people expect me to be better so I act like I'm doing better so they don't look down on me. I feel like I'm stuck, I can't go back to the aunie I was before and I can't get to the aunie I want to be. I'm lost


----------



## JanetPlanet

nursekelly, hope you get your AF!

Aunie, I think Twinkie210 may be right. You have to let yourself feel how you feel. I think I may be like you, I want to just move on and feel fine. But I do find that I deal with things better if I don't try to tell myself how to feel...but that's SO hard for me!

I'm glad you got some good sleep though. 

Where's nostress? lmao I guess she's still having


> Sex is wonderful btw

. LUCKY GIRL!!

TMI alert. I find that my husband and I can hardly wait to have sex after AF. Neither one of us is squeamish about doing it during AF, but I feel like maybe if we don't do it for a while, we'll want it more after AF. BUT then after we're doing it at least once a day for a week or more, it's such a giant ordeal. Is this just because we're old or do you younger people have this happen too? It's really only when we "have" to do it for BDing reasons that we have such a bad attitude. Oh boy, that sounds horrible!

/


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Thanks twinkie! That's exactly it, people expect me to be better so I act like I'm doing better so they don't look down on me. I feel like I'm stuck, I can't go back to the aunie I was before and I can't get to the aunie I want to be. I'm lost

:hugs: I don't think we will ever be exactly the same, nor do I want to be. I think my little angel changed me. I am determined to make it a change for the better. Try to keep your head up!


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> nursekelly, hope you get your AF!
> 
> Aunie, I think Twinkie210 may be right. You have to let yourself feel how you feel. I think I may be like you, I want to just move on and feel fine. But I do find that I deal with things better if I don't try to tell myself how to feel...but that's SO hard for me!
> 
> I'm glad you got some good sleep though.
> 
> Where's nostress? lmao I guess she's still having
> 
> 
> Sex is wonderful btw
> 
> . LUCKY GIRL!!
> 
> TMI alert. I find that my husband and I can hardly wait to have sex after AF. Neither one of us is squeamish about doing it during AF, but I feel like maybe if we don't do it for a while, we'll want it more after AF. BUT then after we're doing it at least once a day for a week or more, it's such a giant ordeal. Is this just because we're old or do you younger people have this happen too? It's really only when we "have" to do it for BDing reasons that we have such a bad attitude. Oh boy, that sounds horrible!
> 
> /Click to expand...

Well I am not that young, but I don't consider myself old either:winkwink:! We have the same problem (or at least DH does). I have no problem BDing all the time because I know it is to make that lovely baby I so desperately want. But DH is not that into it. I always thought it was the woman who refused sex! It caused many arguments and I am certain his lack of wanting sex is the reason it took us 6 months to get pregnant this last time. I know he is anxious to have another baby now, so I hope that leads to more :sex: but I guess we'll see in a few weeks! I am just afraid if it takes more than a few months he will get fed up with the everyother day thing again.:growlmad:


----------



## nostress

Haha, the " aren't you the man, shouldn't you WANT sex all the time?" talk, so much fun! LOL, we go through it too. At first I thought it was the age difference, he's almost 30 I'm 22... but nope, I guess everyone goes through this when TTC. 

We're doing awesome now, my AWOL-ness has been from that sex:)... along with working out again, working again, feeling good enough to spend quality time with my DD again, and preparing to move 3000 miles across the country in less than 30 days, been ridiculously busy.

Sorry if I don't write direct replies to everyone. But I do keep up on this board and enjoy reading and keeping up with everyone's posts. 

Have a great labor day weekend girlies, hope those among you that don't feel great feel better!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I decided to post something about my MC on FB today. I thought that I would get more responses, but only people that knew about it even liked my status. I guess all my fears were for nothing. It feels good to get it out there. I am tired of pretending like it didn't happen.


----------



## Aunie

I'm 28 and dh is 27 so we're no spring chickens! I think my dh problem with sex all the time is I always want to be on bottom so I can put my butt in the air when we're done and he gets tired and bored of being on top. My husband has never turned me down for sex in the 5 years we've been together, probably why I've been pregnant 3x this year! He doesn't really like bding while I'm bleeding but if I want it he'll do it (in the shower) lol! 

Seems like everyone is getting on track, I can't wait for someone to get pregnant! and thanks ladies for listening to me while I had my pity party this morning, I have so much in my life to be thankful for right now and I know I'll be a mommy someday-hopefully soon!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> I'm 28 and dh is 27 so we're no spring chickens! I think my dh problem with sex all the time is I always want to be on bottom so I can put my butt in the air when we're done and he gets tired and bored of being on top. My husband has never turned me down for sex in the 5 years we've been together, probably why I've been pregnant 3x this year! He doesn't really like bding while I'm bleeding but if I want it he'll do it (in the shower) lol!
> 
> Seems like everyone is getting on track, I can't wait for someone to get pregnant! and thanks ladies for listening to me while I had my pity party this morning, I have so much in my life to be thankful for right now and I know I'll be a mommy someday-hopefully soon!

We'll listen to a pity party anytime:winkwink:! Sometimes we just need that for ourselves.

LOL about the always being on bottom comment! I do the same thing to DH and he complains too. (I do offer to be on top after I know I ovulated :blush:) Unlike yours mine does turn me down frequently, and it is so frustrating! Hopefully that changes, I so want to get pregnant this next cycle. It is killing me. I am going to go nuts if AF doesn't show Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## jennajul2001

I was reading all the past posts and all your posts about sex and the dh made me laugh, it was like reading my own words lol.

We used to have the same problem, I wanted it he didnt, (probably why we didnt get pregnant since my 10 yr old lol) but the one month we did it more we got pregnant by surprise lol. Hopefully we can make it happen again:happydance:

We are not really ttc yet, more like ntnp , but have been busy ALOT lately :winkwink:. I'm getting a little tired of all the :sex: but I know its for a good cause lol. My dh has been good though, even after his long shifts at work he will still do it to make me happy. 

Hopefully :af: stays away and I get to poas :happydance:


----------



## Aunie

Jenna, when do you get to poas? I'll keep my fingers x that af doesn't get you!


----------



## JanetPlanet

lol Jenna, Good luck to you!

lol my husband's head is always in the game, even if the other head's less eager. He's always willing to give it a go. And the things I've asked him to do...and he does everything I ask! I've even had him try to ICI me (intracervical insemination), using a speculum and a headlamp. That one was interesting, but that's the month I got pregnant.

I've had him literally leave work to come home and BD! Luckily he works for himself and can do that. But on the other hand, since working for himself he's got so much more pressure on him. Makes it hard for him to concentrate during BD lately. I think I ask a lot of him, poor thing.

He works with a friend of his, and he and his wife are 5+ months pregnant after TTC for years, so when my husband takes off suddenly, he just says, "ovulating" and runs out. lol hilarious.

We do miss oral sex though. :cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> lol Jenna, Good luck to you!
> 
> lol my husband's head is always in the game, even if the other head's less eager. He's always willing to give it a go. And the things I've asked him to do...and he does everything I ask! I've even had him try to ICI me (intracervical insemination), using a speculum and a headlamp. That one was interesting, but that's the month I got pregnant.
> 
> I've had him literally leave work to come home and BD! Luckily he works for himself and can do that. But on the other hand, since working for himself he's got so much more pressure on him. Makes it hard for him to concentrate during BD lately. I think I ask a lot of him, poor thing.
> 
> He works with a friend of his, and he and his wife are 5+ months pregnant after TTC for years, so when my husband takes off suddenly, he just says, "ovulating" and runs out. lol hilarious.
> 
> We do miss oral sex though. :cry:

LOL, this was one of the funniest posts I have read in a while!:haha: You are lucky though!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I am back with the SIL drama. Is it wrong to strangle a 32 week pregnant woman? How about if I just slap her?:nope:

She just posted on FB that she is done with doctors and is not taking her BP anymore! Obviously she doesn't mean that, but it is the dumbest thing she has posted yet. I have no words to express how mad her posts make me:hissy:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hmm..I don't think slapping her would hurt the baby any.:muaha:


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> Hmm..I don't think slapping her would hurt the baby any.:muaha:

I am assuming she doesn't read me and DH's posts, because if she did she would know about our MC (I got fed up and posted something today, I know probably not the ideal way to tell people, but I got to do what I got to do). Either way she makes herself sound completely rediculous and like a terrible mother saying that she isn't going to take care of herself anymore. I am sure it is a ploy to get some attention, but she sounds like a whiney child.


----------



## jennajul2001

Unfortunately I have no idea when I will be able to poas. I am aiming for mid to late september if the :witch: doesn't show her face. Since my mc I have no idea when my body will do anything, its just a horrible waiting game right now.


----------



## Aunie

Lol, I love you girls! Maybe I should buy a headlamp and turkey baster! If I don't get knocked up in the next few months I totally will do that! The lines on my opks are getting darker! I'm getting excited!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I don't get it Twinkie. 

Here I am, not even preggers yet, just TTC, and I won't even drink unfiltered tap water, chew sugarless gum, let my husband drink...it goes on and on...and _she's_ not even going to take her BP anymore? How hard is it to take your BP? I'm sorry, I don't know her, but I'm upset _for_ you!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Aunie, I hope I'm not going to upset you by asking, but do the drs know why you keep having m/c's?

Jenna, I poas every day from when I had my D&C until I got my period. I found these really cheap amazon.com HPTs that were even more sensitive than FRER. I was going to say that they helped me keep my sanity by letting me sort of know what was going on, but that's a giant lie. I went completely koo-koo not knowing what was going on. What a relief to get AF finally. I hope all you girlies get your AF or BFP very very soon!


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie, I'm sorry about your sil. Maybe after she reads your fb post, she'll realize how lucky she is and stop all the complaining.

Jenna, oh lordy that seems like forever away! I hate the waiting, its the worst when af gives you hope by showing up a little late isn't it? I really really wish you luck and promise to be only a tiny bit jealous if you get your bfp :)


----------



## Aunie

Janet, she wouldn't do any testing until this last time. I get all my blood work back on weds, I'm very anxious to know! I hope if somethings wrong its just a little something like blood clots or something. My first m/c was last aug, i went in around 6 wks and there was a sac but no heartbeat and i lost it that night. In jan i lost it around 5 wks. My dr thought that they were empty sacs and that i wasn't a habitual m/c but now that i lost my baby in the second tri, i'm thinking she's wrong. After i get my results from her i will be switching to a high risk dr. And no your question doesn't upset me :) i will let you know what the test results are, i really hope its not my thyroid. my mom and sis both have wacky thyroids and it takes a long time to straighten out!


----------



## jennajul2001

After my mc I only had a few opks left. I ordered more and now I am waiting for them to arrive lol. I used all I had and ran out a few days ago. They all had faint lines and I could see the lines getting fainter. Now that I got my negative hpt I'm excited but would still love my opks back lol. Oh well more bding for me lol 

Aunie, it does seem like an eternity away but I go back to work Tuesday and I'm sure it will help time fly lol. I'll probably start poas as soon as I get them in the mail lol or on the 12th whichever comes first lol. And I will be so happy when we all get our sticky BFPs! Hopefully it's soon.


----------



## nursekelly

sooo...twinkie...i'll slap your sil for you and that way it will be anonymous!!

good luck moving, nostress!

aunie...i'm still not okay. i tell every one i'm ok, and don't cry in front of anyone. the first week everyone was super supportive, but now that it has sunk in for everyone...but now it just feels kind of lonely that i'm the only one who is still sad :cry:

on to the :sex: my hubbs is an animal...so he's always in the mood and never gets tired of it! even when it's on command. and i don't get tired of it b/c of the end result i'm looking for!

still no :af: but i did buy some hpt's and i'm going to test tomorrow to make sure my levels have dropped off. finger's crossed.

in other news...since i work at the hospital where my u/s & d&c were done...the other night i looked up my u/s report and operative notes...and under the u/s @ 8.5 weeks...it had all the stuff i knew about like the heartbeat was 168 and the size of the baby, but it also said that there was a bleed noted? no one ever mentioned the bleed to me? i'm assuming that it was b/c it was insignificant? but i'm just at a loss for words. i know that usually if there is a small bleed, they'll follow it closely to monitor it. so why didn't anyone mention anything about it?


----------



## nursekelly

Couldn't wait for morning. :bfn: I know I should be relieved knowing that af is around the corner and can soon start back on our journey w/ the clomid, but I was secretly hoping for a +hpt. I'm just so ready to be preggo w/ our new little one. Oh well...better luck next time!


----------



## Aunie

Nursekelly- I'm sorry hun, hope you get your bfp next time!


----------



## nostress

nursekelly - I hope you get your bfp soon! and lucky you with the animal for a husband (mine has actually been pretty awesome lately!)

Twinkie - I'm sorry about your SIL, ugh, we would do anything to ensure a healthy pregnancy and... ugh, well you can finish that. I would want to slap her too!

Aunie - I hope you ovulate soon! 

Janet - Getting my AF would indeed be a relief.. seeing as how my HPT turned +ive again... UGH! Getting my hcg blood count on Tuesday. Hopefully that'll yield good news.

Ok, off to play video games with the hubs, watch some of his anime... then do a little something for me ;-)

Reading the past two pages gave me a couple really good laughs:
"see ya later, OVULATING..." LOL
"turkey baster and head lamp"

Has anyone started working out again? I just did yesterday and today... I was 146 when I started this last pregnancy and now I fluctuate between 151-153... I would love to have my old tone and 140s back before we get pregnant again. I actually ran a half marathon before we got pregnant this last time to signify me being in the best physical fitness to get pregnant... and then through the first month of feeling crappy and the second month of worrisome m/c symptoms and then having my D&C... well I kinda lost that good physical shape I was in. Anyone else?


----------



## Aunie

Nostress-before I got pregnant I was 125 almost at my goal weight, I had stopped working out and was cutting calories to get down a little lower. When I fell pregnant, I started eating better cause I didn't want to starve the baby and I didn't want to work out cause I started spotting at 6 wks. I'm now 140 and started running on the treadmill this week to relieve some stress and maybe lose a couple pounds.


----------



## peteradamelle

Hi girls,

I have a lot to catch up on with everyone's news! Good to hear that a few of you have now got BFNs and AF. I díd a HPT on Fri and got a very faint +ve, so fingers crossed when I test on Mon its -ve. I have been doing one every 3 days and each time the line gets a bit lighter.

I had a week of light bleeding/spotting, which finished on Thursday. No idea if it was a light period or not. 

I phoned my Ob on Fri to see if the test results were back yet and his secretary said another 2-3wks, because it takes 4-5wks for them to come back. They are testing the tissue/embryo to see what went wrong - chromosome abnormality/infection that I could be carrying etc.

I'm going to email the secretary tmw and ask a bunch of questions which I'll post on here. She'll ask my Ob and email me back.

I am desperate for a BFN so I can start trying again!

in the mean time I have been eating a lot of sushi, oysters, rare meat, and drinking a lot of wine and champagne! Making the most of it before we start TTC!


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> I don't get it Twinkie.
> 
> Here I am, not even preggers yet, just TTC, and I won't even drink unfiltered tap water, chew sugarless gum, let my husband drink...it goes on and on...and _she's_ not even going to take her BP anymore? How hard is it to take your BP? I'm sorry, I don't know her, but I'm upset _for_ you!

I know! I just want to scream at her, "I lost my baby, yours is healthy right now, get over yourself and grow up!" Luckily I haven't had to see her in person yet!


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> nursekelly - I hope you get your bfp soon! and lucky you with the animal for a husband (mine has actually been pretty awesome lately!)
> 
> Twinkie - I'm sorry about your SIL, ugh, we would do anything to ensure a healthy pregnancy and... ugh, well you can finish that. I would want to slap her too!
> 
> Aunie - I hope you ovulate soon!
> 
> Janet - Getting my AF would indeed be a relief.. seeing as how my HPT turned +ive again... UGH! Getting my hcg blood count on Tuesday. Hopefully that'll yield good news.
> 
> Ok, off to play video games with the hubs, watch some of his anime... then do a little something for me ;-)
> 
> Reading the past two pages gave me a couple really good laughs:
> "see ya later, OVULATING..." LOL
> "turkey baster and head lamp"
> 
> Has anyone started working out again? I just did yesterday and today... I was 146 when I started this last pregnancy and now I fluctuate between 151-153... I would love to have my old tone and 140s back before we get pregnant again. I actually ran a half marathon before we got pregnant this last time to signify me being in the best physical fitness to get pregnant... and then through the first month of feeling crappy and the second month of worrisome m/c symptoms and then having my D&C... well I kinda lost that good physical shape I was in. Anyone else?

I'm the opposite. I started off my pregnancy at 153 and started losing weight right after I found out, depite the fact that I was eating and didn't have morning sickness (probably should have been the first clue something was wrong). Now 8 weeks later, I am hovering right around 139 and still losing slowly (maybe .5 lbs a week). I have cut calories some (I just try not to eat as much at one time) so I am hoping that I keep some of this weight off atleast until my next pregnancy.


----------



## Aunie

Peter, they took my baby for genetic testing and told me it would probably be a month before results came back. Do you know what happens if it is a chromosome ab? Do we just try again or does that mean we are unlikely to have healthy babies? I'm very nervous about the test, if somethings wrong with me I pray its just a little something. All of my blood results should be back by weds, 2 1/2 weeks after my d&e


----------



## JanetPlanet

Nursekelly, Im sorry for the BFN.:nope:

We had genetic testing done too. No abnormalities. But even though they usually send the fetal sample in with a sample of the moms blood, apparently these tests arent very reliable in early miscarriage. Im not really clear on this, but I guess its because the maternal DNA gets mixed in with the fetal DNA. I dont think this is the case if you were further along. I havent done my usual obsessive research on this yet, Im not sure why. Maybe it upsets me, even though I dont like to admit it.

I lost 20 pounds before getting pregnant, and another 5-7 after getting my first BFPI guess I should have known something was wrong too, losing weight like that without morning sickness. 

I wish I could work out, I just had an MRI on Friday for my knee. I need surgery on it, but Im going to wait until after I have a baby. (Did you see how positive I was just then?!!!) 

I found out I was hypothyroid when I got my first positive hCG. I kept telling the doctors I felt like my thyroid was high. They refused to test it for some reason, so I wrote it on the lab form myself! And TADA! It WAS high. I feel so much better now that Im on meds for it, but I totally wonder if thats what made me miscarry. And that makes me a teeny bit furious.:brat:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Twinkie210 said:


> Well it has been over 4 weeks since my D&C and I decided to go out for the first time since the procedure with a group of my DH's friends. What he didn't know is that another couple came along with their daughter who couldn't have been more than 3 months old. DH just can't understand how I don't want to socialize with people who have babies. I wish them all the best, but I just don't feel like being in that situation. I managed to make it through the night, but it was rough. I hope one day I can see a baby and just be happy instead of hurting for what I lost.

I know exactly how you feel. I don't wanna be around pregnant women or babies right now either. Our friends are having a party today but they've all got babies and the last time that I saw most of these people they had just found out we were preggers (thanks to my friend saying something) so I'd have to deal with telling them and I don't wanna go there right now. Today I would have been 18 weeks. :cry:


----------



## nostress

JanetPlanet - I haven't done my usual obsessive research on the pathology results either (no abnormalities). I think I don't want to stress myself out even more for the next pregnancy. I dunno...


----------



## bastetgrrl

nostress said:


> Has anyone started working out again? I just did yesterday and today... I was 146 when I started this last pregnancy and now I fluctuate between 151-153... I would love to have my old tone and 140s back before we get pregnant again. I actually ran a half marathon before we got pregnant this last time to signify me being in the best physical fitness to get pregnant... and then through the first month of feeling crappy and the second month of worrisome m/c symptoms and then having my D&C... well I kinda lost that good physical shape I was in. Anyone else?

Yes I've been working out again not as much as I did before we started ttc. Back then I had a PT that I worked with twice a week and then did cardio on the other days but since my dr said that my BCP were probably helping me to even have a cycle I figured that I better back off when we started ttc. I'm back to doing cardio about 4-5 times a week. I love spinning!! Plus it helps me relieve stress so it's a win/win. 

Does it help you feel better too?


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :wave:

Sorry I've been MIA lately but it's been crazy busy around here and trying to enjoy so much needed time off with the hubby. Wish I knew when I was gonna O for sure. The last couple of days my temps have been weird doesn't help that I haven't been sleeping well and drank :drunk: quite a bit on Friday night. :blush: I think that I really needed a fun night though. We ended up going to see Reo Speedwagon and it was such an amazing time. 

Nothing else to report. We've been :sex: every other day so hopefully whenever I do O we'll catch the eggie. 

Loved reading all the comments about :sex: those had me cracking up. :rofl:


----------



## peteradamelle

Roughly 50-60% of miscarriages are caused by chromosome abnormalities, baby has too many or too few chromosomes, or defective genes etc. The Ob who did my d&c said it will either be a chrom ab or an infection that I. have. He said he expects it to be a chrom ab, rather than an infection, because it's more common for it to be down to a chrom ab, and I don't have any signs of infection such as listeria, toxoplasmisis (bad spelling!), rubella, chicken pox etc. 
If it's a chrom ab then there's nothing wrong with you, and you can't prevent it happening again, and it is unlikely it will happen again. I guess if you had 3 miscarriages or more, then you'd need to go to a specialist to find out if there's a reason why it keeps happening.

I have so many friends who've miscarried and none have miscarried twice. Having one miscarriage is so common, it really it just bad luck. We all have a much higher chance of a successful pregnancy than having another miscarriage.

I didn't have a blood test done, they just sent the embryo/tissue away. I'm hoping it's a chrom ab thing because it means there's nothing wrong that needs treating (such as an infection), and hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well FF thinks I am 12 DPO, I think I am 10 DPO and no signs of spotting/AF. Normally my LP was 10 or 11 days with spotting around 8 or 9 DPO so either a) this MC has "reset" my hormones and my LP got longer :happydance:or b) I haven't ovulated yet and I have no idea when AF should arrive. :dohh: I am hoping for option a, but I don't know. Does anyone know if your LP can change after a MC?:shrug: This is also the first month since I have been of BC that we were actually preventing so could the spotting be from implantation bleeding each month and the egg not sticking? I would be so happy if my LP got longer, but I dont' know if that is possible with out meds? (although the month when you are actually waiting on AF is not the month that you want a long LP!) Getting confused. I really hope AF shows in the next few days!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Peter, that makes me wonder. I did have BV (bacterial vaginosis) after the D&C. It's very common after having any sort of pelvic surgery, and commonly goes undiagnosed. But maybe I had it before I got pregnant and that's why the miscarriage happened.

I sort of feel like my doctor wants me to just accept that it's very common and move on. But I want to know WHY!! WHY WHY WHY!!????

Oh, I've been meaning to ask...did you guys have normal beta hCG's? Mine were low from the start and took 2-3 days to double, sometimes more.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Twinkie, do you have a link to your FF chart?


----------



## Twinkie210

peteradamelle said:


> Roughly 50-60% of miscarriages are caused by chromosome abnormalities, baby has too many or too few chromosomes, or defective genes etc. The Ob who did my d&c said it will either be a chrom ab or an infection that I. have. He said he expects it to be a chrom ab, rather than an infection, because it's more common for it to be down to a chrom ab, and I don't have any signs of infection such as listeria, toxoplasmisis (bad spelling!), rubella, chicken pox etc.
> If it's a chrom ab then there's nothing wrong with you, and you can't prevent it happening again, and it is unlikely it will happen again. I guess if you had 3 miscarriages or more, then you'd need to go to a specialist to find out if there's a reason why it keeps happening.
> 
> I have so many friends who've miscarried and none have miscarried twice. Having one miscarriage is so common, it really it just bad luck. We all have a much higher chance of a successful pregnancy than having another miscarriage.
> 
> I didn't have a blood test done, they just sent the embryo/tissue away. I'm hoping it's a chrom ab thing because it means there's nothing wrong that needs treating (such as an infection), and hopefully it won't happen again.

My Dr. told me the same thing about the chromosonal abnormality. He thinks that was my problem since I miscarried so early (7 weeks). They didn't do any genetic testing since it was my first MC (I don't even know if they can do genetic testing when you miscarry that early), just the normal pathology. He really thinks that I will carry a normal pregnancy next time, since I have carried one baby to term already. This optimism should make me feel better but it is still hard not to worry. My Dr. said he would do blood tests and an early U/S which I am going to hold him to.... I just need another BFP!


----------



## bastetgrrl

JanetPlanet said:


> Peter, that makes me wonder. I did have BV (bacterial vaginosis) after the D&C. It's very common after having any sort of pelvic surgery, and commonly goes undiagnosed. But maybe I had it before I got pregnant and that's why the miscarriage happened.
> 
> I sort of feel like my doctor wants me to just accept that it's very common and move on. But I want to know WHY!! WHY WHY WHY!!????
> 
> Oh, I've been meaning to ask...did you guys have normal beta hCG's? Mine were low from the start and took 2-3 days to double, sometimes more.

Mine were not normal at all...they were WAY higher than normal which got the dr thinking that we had multiples but later an u/s confirmed only one. Two weeks later we mmc. So I guess it was obviously that there was an issue from the beginning.


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> Twinkie, do you have a link to your FF chart?

How do you create a link? Don't I have to set something up first? I have never shared my chart before. Do you know?


----------



## JanetPlanet

Sure hun, go to your FF page and up near the top toward the right will be a link that says "Sharing". 

Click on that and then go to "Get Code". When you get to that next window, copy the link under "*Your Charting Home Page Web Address:*". 

Then just paste it where you normally type stuff in.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Twinkie210

Twinkie210 said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Twinkie, do you have a link to your FF chart?
> 
> How do you create a link? Don't I have to set something up first? I have never shared my chart before. Do you know?Click to expand...

Nevermind I figured it out here is a link:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33f1b7


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry I am attempting to multitask, by posting and cooking dinner at the same time and it isn't working well. Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Me too! But I'm trying to watch TV and type at the same time. LAZY ME!


----------



## Twinkie210

Twinkie210 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Twinkie, do you have a link to your FF chart?
> 
> How do you create a link? Don't I have to set something up first? I have never shared my chart before. Do you know?Click to expand...
> 
> Nevermind I figured it out here is a link:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33f1b7Click to expand...

I went back and looked at the last 4 cycles:
06/12 cycle- spotting 9dpo BFP 10dpo
05/12 cycle- spotting 8-10dpo, 10 day LP, 31 day cycle
04/09 cycle- spotting 9dpo, 12 day LP, 34 day cycle
02/27 cycle- spotting 11dpo, 11 day LP, 40 day cycle


----------



## JanetPlanet

I don't see your temperature shift until day 25ish. 

If you're spotting every month before your AF and a short luteal phase, maybe you do have a progesterone deficiency. Will your dr prescribe some for you?

I use Crinone 8%.


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> I don't see your temperature shift until day 25ish.
> 
> If you're spotting every month before your AF and a short luteal phase, maybe you do have a progesterone deficiency. Will your dr prescribe some for you?
> 
> I use Crinone 8%.

Based on CM and my sore BBs I am thinking I O'd CD 21 (My sleeping patterns have been very crazy, I wake up 4 or 5 times in the middle of the night, so I don't know if that is causing the crazy temp dips or not). I definately don't think I O'd when FF thinks I did. My Dr. prescribed me progesterone when I was pregnant for spotting (progesterone at 19 dpo was 6.8), so I am sure he will prescribe it again if I need it. My game plan is this. I have a yearly exam in Oct so if I don't get pregnant this next cycle I plan on asking him if he will test my progesterone in my LP. He told me when I talked to him after my MC that he would do blood tests and an early U/S during my next pregnancy just for my own peace of mind so I am thinking that if I get a BFP this next cycle I will go that day and have my progesterone tested right away.


----------



## JanetPlanet

I don't want to sound like a know-it-all...I've done a lot of research on this topic, but I still get conflicting info. From what I understand, you really should be on the progesterone immediately after ovulation...within about 2-3 days so that it helps your lining build up. If you wait longer than that, it can still help, but you don&#8217;t really get the same benefits. It&#8217;s the lining that&#8217;s there WHEN the egg implants that&#8217;s important.

You can't use it before you ovulate or else it can cause you NOT to ovulate. 

Also, if you DO start using it, you CANNOT stop using it until you know for sure you're not pregnant. Once you're on it, and then stop you can induce a miscarriage because the drop in progesterone can cause your lining to shed (just like a normal menstrual period).

The best/safest progesterone is supposedly either Crinone vaginal gel, or injectable progesterone. The pills are not as helpful because they have to be metabolized by the liver. I read on PubMed (site where research studies are published) that Crinone is as good or better than injectable progesterone.

As far as I know the pills are not considered safe, at least Prometrium isn&#8217;t, during pregnancy. From Drugs.com, 

&#8221; E. Pregnancy Prometrium Capsules should not be used during pregnancy.&#8221; 

But doctors do routinely prescribe it. I won&#8217;t risk it, even though it would be a lot easier to take a pill than use a vaginal suppository every day.


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> I don't want to sound like a know-it-all...I've done a lot of research on this topic, but I still get conflicting info. From what I understand, you really should be on the progesterone immediately after ovulation...within about 2-3 days so that it helps your lining build up. If you wait longer than that, it can still help, but you dont really get the same benefits. Its the lining thats there WHEN the egg implants thats important.
> 
> You can't use it before you ovulate or else it can cause you NOT to ovulate.
> 
> Also, if you DO start using it, you CANNOT stop using it until you know for sure you're not pregnant. Once you're on it, and then stop you can induce a miscarriage because the drop in progesterone can cause your lining to shed (just like a normal menstrual period).
> 
> The best/safest progesterone is supposedly either Crinone vaginal gel, or injectable progesterone. The pills are not as helpful because they have to be metabolized by the liver. I read on PubMed (site where research studies are published) that Crinone is as good or better than injectable progesterone.
> 
> As far as I know the pills are not considered safe, at least Prometrium isnt, during pregnancy. From Drugs.com,
> 
>  E. Pregnancy Prometrium Capsules should not be used during pregnancy.
> 
> But doctors do routinely prescribe it. I wont risk it, even though it would be a lot easier to take a pill than use a vaginal suppository every day.

Thanks for the info, it is so hard to educate yourself on the topic, because it seems that all dr's have a different opinion. 

As far as when to take it I have heard different stories from different women. I know some that start after ovulation and others that start when the get their BFP. I will make sure to ask my doc in October!

My Dr. prescribed the prometrium pills. I have heard that some people say they are safe and others that say they aren't. I have heard that other forms than the pills are better, but at the time I was prescribed them I was just glad that my Dr. was taking my concerns seriously (The NP wasn't concerned about my Progesterone level being 6.8 even though I read that it was low). I will ask about the other forms of progesterone the next time I talk to my doc. (I think I better make a list of questions!)

Well hopefully the spotting will stay away and my levels won't be a concern!


----------



## jennajul2001

No idea what is going on with my body, I have a little bit of mild cramping and when I got home from doing some running around today I had started spotting. I'm so confused, I am wondering if it has something to do with the dnc (3 weeks ago?) or maybe we were too rough during :sex: this afternoon :blush:. Or could it be the start of :af: this early after? Hopefully it stops and doesnt get heavy or anything ughh, just when I thought my body was gonna get back to normal :cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

Twinkie210 said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound like a know-it-all...I've done a lot of research on this topic, but I still get conflicting info. From what I understand, you really should be on the progesterone immediately after ovulation...within about 2-3 days so that it helps your lining build up. If you wait longer than that, it can still help, but you dont really get the same benefits. Its the lining thats there WHEN the egg implants thats important.
> 
> You can't use it before you ovulate or else it can cause you NOT to ovulate.
> 
> Also, if you DO start using it, you CANNOT stop using it until you know for sure you're not pregnant. Once you're on it, and then stop you can induce a miscarriage because the drop in progesterone can cause your lining to shed (just like a normal menstrual period).
> 
> The best/safest progesterone is supposedly either Crinone vaginal gel, or injectable progesterone. The pills are not as helpful because they have to be metabolized by the liver. I read on PubMed (site where research studies are published) that Crinone is as good or better than injectable progesterone.
> 
> As far as I know the pills are not considered safe, at least Prometrium isnt, during pregnancy. From Drugs.com,
> 
>  E. Pregnancy Prometrium Capsules should not be used during pregnancy.
> 
> But doctors do routinely prescribe it. I wont risk it, even though it would be a lot easier to take a pill than use a vaginal suppository every day.
> 
> Thanks for the info, it is so hard to educate yourself on the topic, because it seems that all dr's have a different opinion.
> 
> As far as when to take it I have heard different stories from different women. I know some that start after ovulation and others that start when the get their BFP. I will make sure to ask my doc in October!
> 
> My Dr. prescribed the prometrium pills. I have heard that some people say they are safe and others that say they aren't. I have heard that other forms than the pills are better, but at the time I was prescribed them I was just glad that my Dr. was taking my concerns seriously (The NP wasn't concerned about my Progesterone level being 6.8 even though I read that it was low). I will ask about the other forms of progesterone the next time I talk to my doc. (I think I better make a list of questions!)
> 
> Well hopefully the spotting will stay away and my levels won't be a concern!Click to expand...

Oh and I guess I should note that I asked my NP about my MC and they don't think the progesterone was the problem, they think it was a blighted ovum (empty gestational sac at 7 weeks). I just want to make sure it is not a problem the next time!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I'm sorry Jenna. I totally feel you on this. Hope it gets sorted out!


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> No idea what is going on with my body, I have a little bit of mild cramping and when I got home from doing some running around today I had started spotting. I'm so confused, I am wondering if it has something to do with the dnc (3 weeks ago?) or maybe we were too rough during :sex: this afternoon :blush:. Or could it be the start of :af: this early after? Hopefully it stops and doesnt get heavy or anything ughh, just when I thought my body was gonna get back to normal :cry:

I had a bit of spotting about 3 weeks after my D&C and it stopped very quickly (it was more like blood tinged CM tmi I know). It was litterally only a couple times when I wiped or just a spot on my undies.


----------



## Aunie

I drive myself crazy wondering why this happened, i was willing to believe my first two m/c were bad luck but now that I've had this loss in the second tri i just know there is something wrong. My dr told me if the genetics test comes back with something wrong with the baby then me and my husband will need to be tested for genetic abnormalities. That's what scares me, if dh or I have an extra chromosome or something I wonder if we'll ever be able to make a healthy baby. Another thing that drives me crazy is the last US pic i got of my baby after it died, there is no fluid what so ever around the baby. Was i leaking and didn't realize it? Did i have an infection that went undetected? Or did all of my fluid disappear after the baby died? I keep telling myself to calm down and wait till i get my results weds, really nothing else i can do.


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> I drive myself crazy wondering why this happened, i was willing to believe my first two m/c were bad luck but now that I've had this loss in the second tri i just know there is something wrong. My dr told me if the genetics test comes back with something wrong with the baby then me and my husband will need to be tested for genetic abnormalities. That's what scares me, if dh or I have an extra chromosome or something I wonder if we'll ever be able to make a healthy baby. Another thing that drives me crazy is the last US pic i got of my baby after it died, there is no fluid what so ever around the baby. Was i leaking and didn't realize it? Did i have an infection that went undetected? Or did all of my fluid disappear after the baby died? I keep telling myself to calm down and wait till i get my results weds, really nothing else i can do.

:hugs: I hope you get some answers. Knowing why our losses happened would just make trying again so much easier. We can't change the past, but hopefully we will be able to do all we can to have healthy babies in the future!


----------



## Aunie

Thanks twinkie :)


----------



## Aunie

Does anyone else torture themselves by going on the pregnancy test thread and looking at everyone elses bfps? I just can't help myself from doing it!


----------



## nostress

Oh Aunie, I don't do that... not yet anyways... After I get a positive OPK and then get in my TWW then I will probably start to torture myself a bit. 

Thanks for posting your FF chart Twinkie, I'll look at it in a bit.

Sorry you're bleeding jenna, I hope your body levels out soon, that has to just drive you crazy! I hit 3 weeks post D&C in about 5 days so I hope I avoid revisiting the fun fun spotting.


----------



## nostress

bastet - working out does make me feel loads loads better! It's hard but in a good way. And I am really hoping it will start to give me more energy, just trying to get in a routine. Today is my 3rd day in a row of working out, just need to keep it up. Unlike a lot of the ladies here, I've gain about 7 pounds since I first got the BFP, I'd like to get back in shape a bit.

Janet - No idea what supplements/suppositories/progesterone stuff ya'll are talking about is... I dunno. Not doing any progesterone/baby aspirin/expectorant/etc stuff here. Just taking prenatals, that's it. Not eating extra healthy or avoiding alcohol and caffeine (not till I get my BFP/closer to my TWW). I dunno, didn't really do much for me this last time around. 

Reading the statistics of possibility to m/c again after your first when you already have had 1 live birth, kind of makes me feel a LOT better...


----------



## JanetPlanet

Do you already have a kid nostress?


----------



## nostress

Yeah, she's 2 years old. My little crazy lady


----------



## nostress

Personally I'm partially blaming the m/c on being on implanon just a month before I got my BFP and leaving it at that.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Awww, 2 year olds are ADORABLE!

I've blamed my m/c on everything so far. Every day I have a new theory.


----------



## Aunie

Janet, I'm with you babe!!


----------



## nostress

One of the first things my hubs said after we found out about the m/c was: There is no way you are going back on that implant. We're convinced it had something to do with the m/c. Oh well, I guess we'll never know. 

My baby girl is awesome! She keeps me smiling and sane. Her daddy has a cold sore and couldn't kiss her good night tonight so we told her "daddy's sick" so she walked away from daddy to go to bed then quickly turned around, ran back to her daddy and gave him a big kiss on the cheek and told him to "feel better". 

Today I saw a mom and dad in the mall, they had 4 children all close in age, like the same age seperation I wanted to have for my little girl and her next sibling... the couple were both on their phones and not even paying attention to their kids. Made me so jealous. I would give anything for my little girl to have a wonderful little sibling, close in age, to play with and to watch, to have that baby growing in my belly right now. And they weren't even paying their kids any mind. Ugh, made me upset..

I'll stop with stories about my daughter, btw, if it bothers anyone. And don't feel like you can't tell me to NOT mention her and things about her. I understand it can be painful for some to read at the moment...


----------



## JanetPlanet

Was this an implant that goes under the skin on your arm?

You can talk about your awesome little girl as much as you want as far as I'm concerned, but pregnants and babies don't usually bother me. BUT I totally understand how it may bother other people. 

I had a countdown ticker when I was pregnant. It was the one that has all the fruits and veggies on it. That's how we referred to the pregnancy because we weren't going to tell anyone until after the genetic testing. My husband always writes me little notes, and at that time he would always say, "I love you and blueberry (or raspberry etc.)."


But I saw someone's signature referring to their m/c and it said, "We miss you blueberry." THAT brought me to my knees, and is making my cry a little right now. I don't know why that particular thing bothers me so much, because that's the only time I've cried about itwell now its been twice.


----------



## nostress

JanetPlanet said:


> Was this an implant that goes under the skin on your arm?
> 
> You can talk about your awesome little girl as much as you want as far as I'm concerned, but pregnants and babies don't usually bother me. BUT I totally understand how it may bother other people.
> 
> I had a countdown ticker when I was pregnant. It was the one that has all the fruits and veggies on it. That's how we referred to the pregnancy because we weren't going to tell anyone until after the genetic testing. My husband always writes me little notes, and at that time he would always say, "I love you and blueberry (or raspberry etc.)."
> 
> 
> But I saw someone's signature referring to their m/c and it said, "We miss you blueberry." THAT brought me to my knees, and is making my cry a little right now. I don't know why that particular thing bothers me so much, because that's the only time I've cried about itwell now its been twice.

Oh that's sad... sometimes it's the little sentimental things that hit you harder than other things. I cried over spilled pineapple juice the other day...
I cried because my final craving before I lost the baby was pineapple juice... stupid but yeah.

Talking about my little one gives me hope... I understand it may not do the same for others.

It was the implant in my arm... I hate taking pills of any kind... including the prenatals and I always forgot my bcp so I got the implant... mirena and iud's didn't really appeal to me at all, if something went awfully wrong with my form of birth control I'd rather my arm fall off than my vagina!

We'll see though, I really hated the implant while I was on it and now the m/c... I still hate taking pills, but I dunno... May have to revisit the idea of an IUD once it's time to get back on birth control.


----------



## peteradamelle

Aunie, i'm really sorry to hear this is your third loss. Let's wait and see what the blood tests and genetic screening tests reveal and don't give up hope because they should be able to fix whatever is wrong. I have an 18mth old and when I was pregnant my Ob got me to do the genetic screening test to check if I was carrying anything such as cystic fibrosis that could be passed onto the child. Everything came up negative. He said if i had have got a positive at all, then my husband would be checked, and if we both had the cystic fibrosis gene, then the baby would have 25% or 50% (i can't remember which one) chance of having cystic fibrosis. This is just an example of one of the many gene diseases they can check for. 

Not sure if you can buy it in the USA, but i bought a really good book by Lesley Regan, she's the miscarriage guru in London, and it just explains everything. She says 3 or more miscarriages is classed as recurrent miscarriage and she runs a special miscarriage clinic in London to assist women who've had 3 or more. Maybe there is something similar in your area?

There are a few infections that can cause miscarriage, listeria is one of them, from eating unpasturised dairy products, but apparently you have a fever and it's uncommon to pick it up i read. So my question that i'm going to ask my Ob today is, should i go and get tested for any infections that cause miscarriage. I've already had the genetic screening done when i was pregnant, the most expensive blood test i've ever had, i went to the counter to pay and they said 'that'll be £427 please' and i said 'i think you've got the wrong person, i just had a blood test', and she said 'yes, genetic screening blood tests are £427', i nearly fell over!! 

Lesley Regan really does put it down to chromosomal abnormalities, and every single couple have the same risk when getting pregnant of the egg and sperm fusing and having a chromosomal ab. 

Aunie, you or your husband won't have an extra chromosome, a chromosome abnormality occurs when the egg and sperm fuse and the genes replicate too many or too few chromosomes, everyone has 46 chromosomes, but mentally ********/handicap/downs syndrome etc have too many and that's why you often miscarry. With your 3rd loss in 2nd trimester, they will do extensive tests i'm sure, it could be a number of different reasons, but surely they'll get to the bottom of it and assist you so it wont happen again. 

I got a BFN preg test today, I am so happy, finally, been doing a test every 3 days. Now i can start doing the ovulation sticks. I'm not going to wait a cycle, just going to see what happens. 

I found this on one of the miscarriage support forums, very good information and it really does reiterate that you shouldn't blame yourself, it's just one of those things that's out of our control. 

----------------------------------------------------

There are very few miscarriage that can be prevented and more than often the woman blames herself or a situation for her loss. It is important to realise what are facts and what are myths. I found a very useful source www.pregnancyloss.info where all the below information is sourced from and put together for easy reading.

When a miscarriage is occurring, there is no magic way to stop it from happening. By the time you begin bleeding, the baby has almost always already died. This is a frustrating and terrible situation to be in, and when it happens to you, you will initially have no idea that it is so common. Before your research is done, though, you will find that one out of every 10 pregnancies ends in miscarriage, and that one in every four women will have one at some point in her reproductive years.

An important section to read if you are sure you could have prevented your miscarriage is the post on myths. There you will find the most common things women blame for their miscarriage, and why they are not a factor.


Causes

Most early miscarriages (as many as 60% of first trimester ones) will remain unexplained. It is usually assumed these losses are genetic, where the chromosomes simply did not replicate correctly. Many people will assume that something that happened recently, such as an illness, fall, or exposure to something will have caused the miscarriage. This is rarely true, since by the time a miscarriage is diagnosed or begins, the baby has been lost for quite some time. Hopefully this section will help you understand the causes; you should also read the section on myths. 

There are several categories of miscarriage causes: 

Hormones 
Chromosome Defects 
Physical Problem with the Uterus or Cervix 
Immune Disorders 
Premature Rupture of Membranes and Early Labor 
Other 
Unknown 
Blighted Ovum, Ectopic Pregnancy, Molar Pregnancy, and Stillbirth 

Hormones

When we talk about a hormone problem, you have likely miscarried in less than 10 weeks. After that, the placenta has taken over hormone production and any normal deficiency you have is not a factor. Low progesterone, the most common problem, is not as easy to treat as you might hope. Progesterone suppositories, while frequently prescribed, are not proven to be helpful and often actually cause a nonviable pregnancy to last longer than it should. 

The only situation where progesterone is a sure solution is with a luteal phase defect, where the corpus luteum, which is formed along with egg at ovulation, does not produce the hormones needed to sustain a pregnancy. For most women, however, this is usually not an every-month problem. Usually the situation rights itself with the next egg and the next corpus luteum. This problem, if it is a permanent one, can be diagnosed through two separate endometrial biopsies. Progesterone must be started 48 hours after ovulation to work. By the time you have missed a period, it is too late to save a pregnancy with a luteal phase defect.5 

Low progesterone, however, is usually a symptom of an nonviable pregnancy, and not the cause. Doctors often prescribe progesterone suppositories out of patient pressure when the hormone levels are low, but their use is controversial and usually completely ineffective. A common treatment for a suspected progesterone problem is Clomid, a pill taken for five days early in your cycle to rev up your hormone production. Not everyone is a candidate for Clomid, and 25% of women will have decreased cervical mucus, which can actually make you less fertile. See the Sperm Meets Egg Plan for more information. 

Other hormone problems may be created when you have an untreated thyroid disorder. Your thyroid function can easily be tested, and this problem is very treatable.

Chromosome Defects

There are many factors that come in to play when the egg and sperm unite and form that first cell. Even if both the egg and sperm come with perfect chromosomes, the first few cell divisions can see an abnormality crop up that would certainly be devastating. Chromosome defects that cause a newly fertilized egg to die can account for as much as 60 percent of early miscarriages. 

You can usually find out if you had a baby with a chromosome problem through testing tissue from the miscarriage. This must be done RIGHT AWAY when the tissue comes out or the cells cannot grow and the test won't work. If this is your first miscarriage, however, do not go to great lengths to save tissue. Very few doctors will test it, and a chromosomal cause for the miscarriage will be assumed without testing.

Even when you have a D&C and the doctor sends the tissue immediately, it still might not work. (Mine didn't.) But if you do find your baby had a chromosome defect, find a small measure of comfort in knowing that although you lost this one precious baby, the chances of if happening again are extremely small. If you are over 35, though, your odds will begin increasing dramatically.

After the 2nd trimester begins, the number of miscarriages caused by genetic factors drops to less than 10 percent.3 If you have had several miscarriages in a row, then your odds of this being your problem are quite low, about 7%.42 If you are over 35, though, your odds will begin increasing dramatically.

Physical Problem with the Uterus or Cervix

Some women have a uterus that does not have the usual shape. Others have a cervix that may be weakened by a number of causes, including multiple D&C procedures or their mother taking DES when she was pregnant. Both of these problems can cause an early labor, usually during a critical period from 12-24 weeks. This cause is responsible for 12 percent of miscarriages during this time period. As the baby grows, especially during the very rapid growth spurt during this time frame, the irregularly shaped uterus may not be able to expand or the weak cervix may start to open up and let the baby out. There are treatments for both of these that are quite effective&#8212;corrective surgery on the uterus and a cervical stitch that holds the cervix closed. This problem WILL REOCCUR if not treated.

A uterine abnormality often causes a miscarriage due to early labor, but it can also cause fetal demise, which is what happened to our Casey. Sixteen weeks into my pregnancy with Emily, we had an abnormal AFP screening. Since we were near the point of the pregnancy when Casey died, naturally we were frantic. We saw a perinatologist, who discovered I had a septate uterus. When I was a fetus, the two sections of tissue that normally fuse together to form the uterus only fused on the bottom. Therefore, there is a huge wall going down the middle of my uterus. When Casey implanted, he chose the middle wall. This section, however, has little blood flow. As Casey grew and required more and more blood and nutrition, this area could not support him. So he died. Although Emily chose a better implantation spot, this problem caused her to be breech and required a c-section. While I did have the surgery to correct this problem, my next pregnancy still had complications, and c-section will most likely be the only way to get my babies born.

Be aware that there are varying levels of septums. Some are paper-thin and simply move out of the way for the baby, causing no problems. Others, like mine, increase your chance of miscarriage significantly. Only a high-level sonogram or an HSG dye test can uncover this problem.

Immune Disorders

While many experienced and well respected reproductive endocrinologists specialize in this field now, many "regular" ob/gyn doctors are quite resistant to the idea of this type of miscarriage cause and its treatment. Specialists in immune disorders claim up to an 80% success rate with women who have had three or more miscarriages, but there is still much skepticism even among infertility and reproductive specialists.

Antiphospholipid antibodies can cause blood clots in the placenta that block or slow down the baby's blood supply, causing growth to slow or the baby to die altogether. Your blood can be tested for these antibodies. These tests are called anticardiolipins or the associated lupus anticoagulant. These are inexpensive tests, and sometimes you can get them after only one miscarriage. If antibody levels are thought to be high enough to affect the pregnancy, treatment involves baby aspirin and sometimes a blood thinner called Heparin. In rare cases, the woman is actually found to have Lupus, which may be mild enough not to affect her, but needs management anyway to protect her pregnancies (see antinuclear antibodies). While a miscarriage due to this problem can happen at any time, often the baby will grow past the first trimester. 10 to 15% of recurring miscarriages are caused by these antibodies.6 

Antinuclear antibodies are caused by an auto-immune problem, in Lupus or a Lupus-like syndrome, where the body attacks itself. The treatment for this problem is Prednisone, a corticosteroid, which calms down the inflammatory process of auto-immune disease. Prednisone, however, is really a horrible drug and will cause all sorts of terrible side effects, including swelling, bruise marks on the face, and discomfort. You do not ask for this drug without really needing it.6

Fetal-Blocking Antibodies work to protect the baby from the mother's immune system, which will recognize the father's genetic material as foreign to her body and attack it. When the sperm penetrate the egg, it provides foreign material, but it also contains histocompatibility locus antigens (HLA). The sperm's HLA will "talk" to the mother's HLA, which would normally attack the baby, and stimulate the mother's body to protect the baby. In some cases, however, the father's genetic material is too similar to the mother's. In that case, the mother's response is weak and insufficient to prevent her white blood cells from attacking the new cells. Standard testing for this is not yet available, and you would have be accepted into one of the few elite clinics working in this field. If your tests show you and your partner's DNA to be too similar, you can receive injections of your partner's white blood cells, in hopes of getting enough of his HLA in your system to stimulate a stronger protective response. This is an expensive and controversial tactic, but allegedly (a word I use since there isn't solid 3rd party data to support it) succeeds 80% of the time.7, 42 This type of problem usually causes an early miscarriage, well before 12 weeks, and is often suspected when several miscarriages have occurred at the exact same time in the pregnancy 

The average OB/Gyn may not be up to date on these immune issues. Read up on it yourself and find a specialist who can determine if this is a problem that might be affecting your babies. You are not usually a candidate for the more involved testing, which is expensive and not typically covered by insurance, until you have at least three losses.

Premature Rupture of Membranes and Early Labor

Many miscarriages begin with cramping and labor-like symptoms, but true PROM and Early Labor are usually associated with babies that are in the second or third trimester. Early labor can often be treated with drugs that relax the uterus and women are placed on bed rest either at home or in the hospital. 

Sometimes, however, the baby comes anyway. This is one of the most traumatic of losses, technically a stillbirth and not a miscarriage after 20 weeks, because you will hold and see your baby and beg him or her to breathe. For some women, the baby will even be born alive, but only live for a few minutes, hours or days. There really is nothing harder in life than this. 

PROM is defined as your water breaking prior to 37 weeks, the age that is considered full term. Most women who have leaking or gushing amniotic fluid will be placed on antibiotics and placed in the hospital because the risk of infection is very high. Once an infection comes, the baby will almost always have to be delivered. 

Babies must weigh 500 grams, or about a pound, to survive. Because I was at high risk for PROM and early labor, I kept this day on my calendar and waited with fear for it to pass. For women expecting a normal pregnancy, suddenly having your water break is very frightening. Your are stuck in the hospital, having to rely on what people tell you, and unable to get information on your own. It is scary. 

PROM is thought largely to be caused by infections or inflammation of the uterus or fetal membranes. How these infections come or why they cause the membrane rupture is not completely understood. Pelvic exams and yeast infections are NOT considered to increase your risk for PROM. I do know, however, just in reality through talking with women, including a close friend of mine, that PROM tends to recur. Knowing you are at risk and taking all the appropriate precautions is essential to keeping your baby in the uterus as long as possible. 

Fortunately, even though PROM cannot always be treated or prevented, most babies are able to make it far enough to survive and lead normal lives. If you have experienced unexplained PROM, I highly recommend finding a doctor with experience with this sort of pregnancy. A medical study on PROM is included in my "Books and Links" section.

Others -- Infections, Age, Chronic Disease

Many infections can cause miscarriage, but they are the big ones like syphilis, mycoplasma, toxoplasmosis, and malaria. An upper respiratory infection is NOT going to cause a miscarriage, even though it may worry you to death. Viruses are the same. Normal illnesses like the common cold will not cause a problem, but AIDS and German Measles can. Infections that directly affect the uterus are bigger risk. This does NOT include yeast infections, which are extremely common in pregnancy. See the section on Premature Rupture of Membranes for more information on these infections.

There are a few common illnesses that can cause a miscarriage or fetal malformation if you get them for the FIRST TIME during pregnancy, including Chicken Pox and Fifth Disease. The vast majority of women already have immunity to these diseases, however, and should not be concerned about exposure to them during pregnancy. If you think you may not have immunity, ask your doctor to run an antibody titer to see if you have a live antibody, or only an old antibody to the disease in your blood. Only the live antibody without the old antibody present is a danger. 

An infection that causes a fever of over 101 degrees Fahrenheit should be treated immediately, however. There is a small risk that prolonged fever can affect your baby. Take Tylenol to keep your fever down and stay in touch with your doctor.

Age is only a factor in miscarriage when you consider what aging can do to your body. The first and most common is with chromosomes. It is not YOU who have a problem, it is likely your egg or sperm, which have also aged. Age can, however, bring other problems such as poor health, disease, or hormonal imbalance that can make a pregnancy harder to sustain. You don't start seeing these problems in great numbers, however, until after 40.

Health problems in the mother can create problems with the pregnancy. Diabetes, heart problems, and thyroid disorders are just a few that may complicate the pregnancy. Having these does NOT mean you will certainly have a miscarriage. You will simply have to be more careful and make sure your treatments are adapted if needed during pregnancy.

Accidents typically do not cause a miscarriage. The baby is well protected in its amniotic sac, surrounded by fluid, and even a hard blow to the abdomen will likely only rock it. Most women who have a car accident, even with a certain amount of trauma, have their babies just fine.

The Unknown

The hardest thing to accept is no reason at all. You live in fear, wondering if the same terrible cause of your first baby's death will cause another one to die. You scarcely dare to try again. I have been in this situation and I tossed my doctor's statistics aside. I had already been on the wrong side of the statistics; I didn't care for anymore. But I do know this. One miscarriage hardly raises your chances to miscarry again at all. You are simply back at square one. Try to put the risk as far back in your mind as possible and enjoy another pregnancy. But I understand if you can't.

Blighted Ovum, Ectopic Pregnancy, Molar Pregnancy, and Stillbirth

Sometimes a pregnancy ends unhappily, but it is not technically a miscarriage. This section will touch on these types of situations. 

Blighted Ovum is a condition (with a terrible, unfortunate name) where the gestational sac grows, the woman gets all the pregnancy symptoms, but the baby itself never develops. The sac will continue to grow and grow, and most women do not know there is no baby until an ultrasound is done. The bleeding, if that happens before the blighted ovum is found via ultrasound, is slow and brown. Your pregnancy symptoms will seem to go away. A blighted ovum is believed to be caused by an egg or sperm with poor genetic material. When the egg is fertilized, instead of creating both a sac and a baby, the part that should be a baby never grows. A D&C is almost always needed to empty the uterus, because the body is very slow to realize there is no baby. Some women do experience more than one blighted ovum, but most women go on to later have a baby. 

An Ectopic Pregnancy is a normal fertilized egg that gets stuck in the fallopian tube (although occasionally it will fall into the abdominal cavity) and implants there. This type of pregnancy cannot survive and puts the mother at great risk for severe hemorrhaging and possibly even death as the baby grows and eventually bursts the tube. When the ectopic is discovered, the mother will immediately have surgery to remove the baby. Things will happen very fast, and most likely if this has happened to you, you are reading this after it is all over. If you are afraid you have an ectopic, the symptoms that you really want to watch for are: sharp, intense pain in your abdomen or possibly in your shoulder; a pregnancy test that is positive, then turns negative a few days later; and spotty red bleeding that continues. 

Ectopics are usually caused by scar tissue in the fallopian tubes that could have been caused by: previous surgery in the pelvic region, uterus, or tubes; a pelvic infection such as chlamydia or pelvic inflammatory disease; or endometriosis that blocks the entrance to the tubes. If you have had one ectopic, your risk increases for another one. See additional information on treatment. 

A Molar Pregnancy is a very rare type of pregnancy where an abnormal mass forms inside the uterus after the egg is fertilized. The baby usually does not form, but the uterus is filled with big bubble clusters. A molar pregnancy is caused when a sperm fertilizes an empty egg (called a complete molar pregnancy) and no baby grows, or when two sperm fertilize an egg and both the baby grows a little as well as an abnormal placenta (called a partial molar.) Even if a baby does grow, it cannot survive. The longest documented molar pregnancy I have seen was a 24-week stillbirth, and most molar pregnancies will be diagnosed and a D&C performed before the end of the first trimester. If a molar pregnancy has been diagnosed, your medical condition will be carefully monitored. In about 15% of molar pregnancies (usually complete molars and not partial), the moles spread to other parts of the body like cancer. A mild form of chemotherapy will have to be used (with methotrexate), but rest assured that the cure rate for this type of disease is very high. The signs of a molar pregnancy include: bleeding in the 12th week of pregnancy, a uterus that is larger than normal, and hCG levels that are too high. The molar pregnancy is removed by a dilating the cervix and gently suctioning out the clusters. Women who have had a molar pregnancy are usually advised not to get pregnant again for at least a year to ensure the cancerous form is not present. It is absolutely essential to follow doctors orders on when to try again with a molar pregnancy diagnosis. Do not cheat, and have regular follow ups even after your hCG is zero, to make sure it does not rise again.8,9

A stillbirth is technically any pregnancy that ends after the 20th week and the baby does not survive. Some babies die in utero and are discovered when the heartbeat is not found. The most common causes of this are: uterine abnormalities, a knot or other umbilical cord accident, infections of the lining of the gestational sac or cord, and placental abruptions that cause the placenta to pull away from the uterine wall. These babies are usually born through the induction of labor, although some babies are small enough to be taken by D&C or D&E procedures. 

Other babies are lost through early labor. The causes of early labor are Premature Rupture of Membranes, uterine abnormalities that make the uterus too small to hold the baby, and an incompetent cervix, which opens up and lets the baby out. Sometimes a stillbirth occurs during the birth, by an umbilical cord that gets pinched between the baby's head and the cervix, or the cord wraps around the baby's neck. Repeat stillbirths are extremely rare and are almost all related to uterine or cervix problems, which can be fixed or treated once found.

Myths

Sometimes after your miscarriage you will remember straining to lift something, worry over the three martinis you drank before you took the pregnancy test, or wonder if you should have still been working out. None of this matters. Miscarriage happens, whether we do our best to prevent it or not. Here is a list of commonly blamed factors that are NOT causes of miscarriage.

These things do NOT cause miscarriage:

Stress. Everyone worries about the baby. Many experience traumatic life events during pregnancy, such as family deaths, even deaths of children or the baby's father. You will get through it, and your baby will too. As a strong case in point, over 50 women were pregnant when their husbands died on September 11 in a terrorist attack on the United States. Their babies are arriving, kicking and squawling, despite the pregnancy occurring during the absolute worst days of their mothers' lives.

Sex, even the passionate kind. Orgasm may scare you when your uterus enlarges because you can feel the contractions, but it doesn't do anything to the baby other than maybe rock him to sleep (or get him to kick you to stop and let him sleep already.) Sometimes you will have spotting after sex, but this is just because the cervix is very soft and filled with blood. A little banging sometimes makes it bleed a little, but this is not a problem. You only need to curtail your loving if your doctor has told you to do so.

Lifting your toddler or older children. Your body will complain to the point of making you drop them well before you can do anything that is harmful. Remember to pick them up by squatting and lifting with your legs, not bending over and lifting with your back. This is still not a miscarriage factor, but will save you many aches and pains.

Working out. This is actually something that helps you and the baby. There are some rules, however. Do not get your heart rate above 140 (still not a miscarriage factor, but does start to reduce the amount of oxygen to the baby) or work until you feel faint or exhausted.

Getting kicked or hit in the stomach. Remember the baby is well protected, and only you will hurt. This is often done during the night by a sleepless child you have pulled into bed with you, but if it is by a partner or other adult, get help. You don't need to bring a child into a world where abuse is present. Please visit https://www.ncadv.org/ for help and information on domestic violence.

Poor eating habits. The baby will rob you of the nutrients it needs and only you will suffer. However, you can cause a low birth-weight baby with developmental problems if you refuse to have a healthy diet through the entire pregnancy. You should still eat well, but don't blame a miscarriage on your eating habits.

Drinking before you knew you were pregnant. The majority of women do this and it has no bearing on miscarriage. I personally tossed quite a few tequila shots the night I had a negative pregnancy test on the ninth month of trying. Two days later another test was positive. I didn't blink an eye. The baby doesn't get a drop of blood before implantation, and receives so little for the first few weeks that you really just don't need to worry about it. If you continue drinking once you know you are pregnant, however, you can cause a serous problem with Fetal Alchohol Syndrome. Once the test is positive, pick up baby bottles, not liquor ones.

Scaring the baby. Just because a near accident, or loud terrible noise, earthquake, or other event scared you, does not mean the baby even noticed. Even if the baby does jump upon hearing something loud, this is just a startle reflex and actually a healthy sign that he or she is developing normally. Babies do not have "heart attacks" from fright or get scared "to death." This is a persistent myth in several cultures and simply does not have any basis in fact.

The baby "knowing" it was unwanted. Just because a pregnancy surprised you, and even if you debated having an abortion, you did not cause your baby to die. This is a grief and guilt emotion you are feeling, but it is not true. The fact is, at least 10% of all babies die, whether they were desperately wanted or not.

These things may cause complications, but not typically a miscarriage:

Falling. We all become klutzes as our belly expands, joints loosen, and our center of balance changes. Most falls do not cause any harm to the baby. If, however, you experience bleeding or serious soreness afterward, or if you landed square on your belly in the second trimester or later, see a doctor to check the placenta for tears. Otherwise just be embarrassed.

Car accidents. While some people will blame their miscarriage on an accident, usually it isn't so. The baby is very well protected in its amniotic fluid, so unless the stomach and uterus is punctured, or the woman undergoes a period of cardiac arrest or without breathing, the baby should survive. Certainly get checked after a car accident, but don't worry too much about miscarriage. It is rare in this case.

Lifting something heavy. This caution is really for women who can cause a placental tear in the second or third trimester. This does not necessarily mean a miscarriage, and usually if you feel terrible pains later, it just means that you strained one of the round ligaments holding your uterus in place. A little rest will be all that is needed. If you have bleeding, however, it is time to get a sonogram just to be sure you didn't pull a bit of the placenta away, although this will almost always heal itself without incident.

BUT!

Yes, I know. You started bleeding right after sex, or right after a workout. Or your baby died the day after the car accident, or the checkup at the hospital after you fell down showed no heartbeat. These things MUST have caused the miscarriage, because babies don't just die, right?

WRONG.

Babies do just die. Over half of all miscarriages are caused by chromosomal factors that are completely out of our hands. Not preventable. Nothing we can do. The majority of the others are also unrelated to anything we personally did, but some infection that got us, a poorly formed placenta or umbilical cord, a hormone problem, or health condition we didn't know about. Don't let anyone, not even your partner or your mother (or yes, the mother-in-law) tell you this was your fault. It absolutely, positively was NOT.

Undocumented

Sometimes someone you trust, even your doctor, will suggest these might have caused your loss, but they aren't sure. I think sometimes even medical professionals will speculate when they can't narrow down a sure cause just to give you something to go on. I've investigated these things, and found no properly documented research studies on these. That does not mean it did not cause your loss, but it is not very likely. Most unexplained miscarriages are genetic.

Group Strep B--35% of all women have this at some point, and if you are pregnant when you test positive, Strep B is usually left untreated until close to delivery time. This will maximize the affect of the antibiotic to protect the baby during delivery. Strep B can infect a baby as it passes down the vaginal canal and cause serious problems, but if there were any connection between Strep B and miscarriage, doctors would not leave it untreated in pregnant women until the last few weeks.

Fibroids--the only way a fibroid could cause a miscarriage is if the egg tried to implant on it. That loss would be so early you probably would not have even been late for your period. Fibroids can, however, if they are very large, complicate a pregnancy by making it difficult for the baby to get head down. A c-section may be necessary.

Scar Tissue--This can cause difficulties getting pregnant, as the egg may have a hard time navigating the bands of tissue to find an implantation spot, but this would not even get to the point that hCG would be produced, and you would not know you had fertilized an egg.

Endometriosis--This condition itself should not cause miscarriage, although some doctors speculate that it can throw off the hormones enough to cause an early loss. Most of us who have terrible painful periods have some endometriosis. It is more likely to be an infertility problem than a miscarriage one. Pregnancy actually improves endometriosis.

Tuna Fish or Mercury--You can read more on this under news, but mercury levels would have to be extraordinarily high to cause miscarriage, and no amount of tuna would cause this. If you work directly with mercury in your job, you should be checked regularly. The greater risk is for birth defects in live babies.

Controlled diabetes--If you are on insulin or are regulating your blood sugar, as long as your levels are normal, you should not increase your miscarriage risk. This can complicate a pregnancy, but not end one.

Controlled thyroid--If you have a diagnosed thyroid disorder and are taking medication, you should be monitored periodically to make sure your dose should not be changed. Only if you get dramatically off could this affect your pregnancy.

History of STDs--Sexually Transmitted Diseases in your past could cause scar tissue and lower your fertility, but would not cause miscarriage.

Prescription Drugs--There are only a handful of drugs that can cause the baby to die--most notably some epilepsy drugs and methotrexate, which is used to end ectopic pregnancies or to perform early abortions. While many drugs are not supposed to be taken during pregnancy, they do not cause miscarriage, but increase the risk for birth defects.

Herbal remedies--This is such a large group, I hate to be general, but you should avoid all herbal drugs since their potency is not regulated. The following herbs can interrupt pregnancy (still rarely, but it can happen) if taken within two weeks of ovulation: dong quai, blue cohash, cotton root bark, pennyroyal, or tansy.

MissG Photography - Family portraits, home or away shoots, bump and baby, wedding, parties ... ANYTHING! Have your moment captured - Contact me for offers only available to BabyandBump members!
Status: Offline

The following 106 users say 'Thanks' to Wobbles for this post:
2nd time mum, 2ndtimeround, 555, AAP, Abblebubba, aevenstar, AimeeM, amyblackstone, Beadette, beth & chris, buffycat, bumbleberry, Caroline, charmy28, CoachingBeef, complicated, CRWx, Daisydo, debgreasby, Deethehippy, Dibbles, Dinnae, Drazic<3, eclipse, Eightiesbirdx, emmalouise079, ethan amelia, everthingX, Feisty Fidget, frank_noahsmo, ginger91, happigail, hellypops, hollyrose, hopeandpray, imace, jacky24, Jellyt, Jessa, JNSTL, jojo23, KateC, kerryinsussex, Kitten-B, lil bear, lilly77, littlebuddha, Logiebear, Lucina, maggsy11, maybabydoll, maybee, meg, Mellybelle, mer01, mikaylasmommy, MissMuffet08, misstrouble, Mom23monkies, mrs n, MrsSixx, Mummy2Many, MummyCarly, mushmouth, Mynxie, Mystique26, MyTurnYet, Natsby, nellis10, Nov.babi, oboeverity, Oca8211, Perdita, PieMistress, pip7890, poppy1032, rachjim98, RaeEW89, Rebecca_B, RobenR, roxie78, sambam, Shazzy, shmoo75, Shri, sophieloafy, Sparklestar, Stephanie, sue247, sunshine83, sweetm, tasha41, thingy, Tink1o5, tinkerbell75, tj1980, todteach, Tomo, twinkle458, TySonNMe, veganmum2be, Veronicaco, want2bamom, wishing4bub#3, xSamanthax, zoehamp
Sep 17th, 2006, 13:50 PM #2
Wobbles
Love My Girls
Administrator



Join Date: Aug 2006
Location: North Wales
Posts: 48,555

Currently Feeling: 

Thanked others: 4,447
Thanked 13,078 times in 5,360 posts
Symptoms of a miscarriage

Definite Signs

You are having a miscarriage if you have already had a positive pregnancy test, then get these symptoms:

Strong cramps that make you double over or breathe in a huffy way. Bleeding will usually follow quickly. 
Heavy bleeding that soaks a pad in a few hours or less. 
Passage of tissue, resembling large thick blood clots in the earliest weeks up to pinkish/grayish material, with or without cramps or pain 

A little bit of bleeding without cramping should be okay, but call a doctor. Small darting cramps, even if they hurt, are also okay, usually they just signal the body stretching and pulling to accommodate the growing baby. Lie down and the cramps will usually go away within the hour. 

These symptoms can be other things rather than a loss of pregnancy, however, if you are not sure you are pregnant. Check the "I'm not sure I was pregnant" section. 

What should you do?

If it is during doctor's regular working hours, call your regular doctor first. They will give you instructions.

If it a night or weekend, first call your regular doctor's after-hours number. Usually this will be on their answering machine or with their answering service. The nurse or doctor on call who calls you back will help you decide if you need immediate attention or not. Don't feel like you are bothering them needlessly; this is a natural and expected part of any OB practice. 

If you can't get through, don't have a doctor, and you are afraid, then go to an emergency room. Be prepared for some possibly insensitive treatment. While some hospitals are well equipped for handling this situation and do a good job, often you are left alone in a room for hours, or told to sit on a toilet and catch tissue, or just sent back home because "there is nothing they can do." It may be worth the trip, though, if they draw blood for an hCG test or give you a sonogram. 

There is not really a risk to waiting until Monday or the next morning if you are in your first trimester. There is no magic way to stop an early miscarriage at the hospital. What is going to happen will happen. If you are farther along than 12 weeks, though, and you are merely in labor and not bleeding, then you should take quick action to see if labor can be stopped. 

If you are passing tissue at home, and it is your first miscarriage, it is not necessary to catch the tissue and take it in. You may do this if you choose, however, and you can store it in a sealed plastic bag in the refrigerator until you get to a doctor. However, it is rare that tissue caught this way will be usable. Tissue from first miscarriages is rarely tested, since it is assumed your miscarriage was due to a genetic defect. The best way to ensure testable tissue is to have a D&C.

Possible Signs

Sometimes, but not always, there may be signs that a miscarriage is pending. None of these things means a miscarriage is certain, but usually you will want additional monitoring if they happen.

Bleeding: Bleeding that starts and stops and starts and stops is often a sign that your hormone levels are falling. While you may still be okay, you need to have your blood hCG pregnancy hormone levels monitored. Heavy bleeding that soaks a pad in an hour is a sign that a miscarriage may be beginning. See the sections on "definite signs" for more information on what to do. Keep in mind that while bleeding is always scary, 70% of all pregnancies have bleeding at some point. Both of my normal pregnancies had bleeding, heavy and red. And the one I lost at 20 weeks never even spotted.

Cramping: You are going to feel a lot of random cramping down there the whole pregnancy. The only time cramping is a concern is if you are breathing in a labor-like huff, or if you also begin bleeding with the cramps.

Loss of pregnancy symptoms: This is a question I get all the time. While the complete and sudden loss of pregnancy symptoms can signal a pending miscarriage, usually it is not the first sign. You will have many days where you don't feel pregnant, when the nausea abates for a day or two, or your breasts are less sore. This is expected and not a concern at all. Around weeks 10 to 14, this is completely normal, as your hormone levels even out and the placenta takes over. The loss of pregnancy symptoms during a miscarriage is usually something you see in hindsight, not ahead of time.

A pregnancy test that is positive, then negative: This is a classic sign of an ectopic. Often you may also see spotting. If you have taken a pregnancy test that is positive, then another one a few days later that is negative, alert your doctor immediately. You want to rule out an ectopic or take care of it before you have to go the surgical route. If you are taking the tests in the same day, though, you might be right on the edge of a positive result, and urine later in the day may not be concentrated enough to keep the test positive. Test again the next morning to be sure.

You should always call your doctor when you are worried, however; because it is better to call for something that does not turn out to be a problem than to stay up half the night worrying about it.

When You're Okay

Whether it's your first pregnancy or you have already been through a loss, one thing we all have in common is worry, worry, worry. This is okay, but remember that 90% of pregnancies end with a squawling baby, regardless of the turmoil the mom has gone through to get there. Here are the most common things you will fret over, and why they are not really a problem.

Bleeding: Small amounts of brown blood (which means it's old) are expected when the egg implants in the uterus (7-10 days after ovulation) and sometimes at the point when you would have expected your period. You may also bleed slightly after having sex, but this is probably NOT from the baby. Your cervix is soft and filled with blood, so it may bleed a little from sex. This is not considered by many doctors to be a problem, but if it alarms you, call. Up to 70% of all pregnancies have bleeding.

You will be especially scared if you see bright red blood. If you are between 10 and 12 weeks, or if it is a time you would have expected your period, do not panic. Remember that until you are quite far along, much of your uterus is not involved in nourishing the baby, and can bleed with a minor hormone fluctuation. If you are not cramping, call your doctor to let them know, stay lying down on your left side, and hopefully it will slow down, start to turn brown, and eventually stop. If you push the issue, your doctor might schedule a sonogram to put your fears to rest.

When bleeding is a problem: If it is heavy enough to make you change pads or bright red, call your doctor right away.

Cramping: You are going to feel a lot of random cramping down there the whole pregnancy. Most of the time it is caused by the round ligaments expanding to accommodate your growing baby and uterus. If it goes away after a few pains or after you sit down and rest a bit, then you are probably all right. Cramping is a sign you are growing to accommodate the baby and sometimes a sign that you are overdoing it and should rest.

When cramping is a problem: If it continues or gets worse or if you start bleeding too, call your doctor immediately. If you begin to have labor-like breathing or a gush of fluid or blood.

Inability to eat or keep food down. This is normal! Remember that the baby is the size of a grain of rice and not exactly demanding steak dinners. When the baby starts to need the extra 300 calories a day, you will be eating fine. Just do the best you can with your saltines and soda, and remember that the more severe your morning sickness, the better your hormones are functioning.

Few or no pregnancy symptoms. Not everyone spends each day throwing up or sleeping all the time. Many people have symptoms that are light or nonexistent. This does not mean you will miscarry. Each pregnancy is different, and usually pregnancies after the first will be easier on your body. I had so few pregnancy symptoms the third time around that I actually ordered a margarita at a restaurant before my husband said, "Aren't you forgetting something?" This never would have happened with Emily, when I spent every non-working hour sleeping or bawling over a migraine. 

You should always call your doctor when you are worried, however; because it is better to call for something that does not turn out to be a problem than to stay up half the night worrying about it.


----------



## Twinkie210

bastetgrrl said:


> JanetPlanet said:
> 
> 
> Peter, that makes me wonder. I did have BV (bacterial vaginosis) after the D&C. It's very common after having any sort of pelvic surgery, and commonly goes undiagnosed. But maybe I had it before I got pregnant and that's why the miscarriage happened.
> 
> I sort of feel like my doctor wants me to just accept that it's very common and move on. But I want to know WHY!! WHY WHY WHY!!????
> 
> Oh, I've been meaning to ask...did you guys have normal beta hCG's? Mine were low from the start and took 2-3 days to double, sometimes more.
> 
> Mine were not normal at all...they were WAY higher than normal which got the dr thinking that we had multiples but later an u/s confirmed only one. Two weeks later we mmc. So I guess it was obviously that there was an issue from the beginning.Click to expand...

My first blood draw seemed in the normal range for how far along I was (just over 1400 at 19dpo) but my second draw two days later was just over 2100 (only a 50% increase). If you read online it says sometime it take longer for hcg to double, so while I was concerned I tried not to worry since the numbers were going up. Roughly two weeks after the 2nd blood draw (the day of my U/S) my levels had made it ovr 20,000 but there was no development at all (not even a yolk sac).


----------



## peteradamelle

hi janetplanet/bastegrrl, sorry, i've only just seen that post about BV. Yes, that's another thing i want to know if i should be tested for. basically i want a full check over to make sure i'm clear of anything that could cause another miscarriage. i'm sure i lost the last baby due to a chrom abnormality, but just want to be sure that i'm safe to get preg again, seeing as the results from the D&C aren't coming back for another 2-3 weeks. I might ovulate in the next couple of weeks before i get the D&C results. 

So if you had it after the d&c then perhaps you did have it while you were pregnant too? How is it treated, just with antibiotics? i think i'll just go and get tested for everything, it's worth it, peace of mind. 

I phoned my Ob today and left a message, haven't heard back yet. Will let you know. He's very over the top cautious. 

In London, it's not a big thing to go and have your HCG levels checked, nobody does it. Even when you get pregnant, you just have wait for the scans to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## jennijunni

Well ladies, I am sorry I have not been around much. It has been busy, and I have just been off emotionally. But I am happy to report that we have our BFP!!! 3 months to the day that I delivered our baby boy, we found out we are expecting. I am very happy and very excited. Lots of hugs to you all who are still waiting your little rainbow babies!!! I will be saying lots of prayers for you all and sending lots and lots of babydust!!


----------



## nostress

WOW! Congrats jennijunni! That's wonderful news!


----------



## jennajul2001

Congrats jenni!!! That is great news! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Aunie

Jennijunni-congrats honey!!


----------



## Aunie

Peter-thanks for all that info, it really helped me feel better about chrom defects. Just two more days till i get my bloods back, i cant wait! Luckily my insurance paid for the genetic testing, unfortunately I had to pay my $5,000 deductible when i had my d&e ouch! 

My doc didn't check to see if my levels were doubling or not. I went in at 6 weeks for spotting and had a us, she took my levels, called a couple days later, said they were fine and come back in 4 weeks. 4 weeks later she did an us but no blood or urine. 4 weeks after that, she did an exam and blood & urine. She never called with the results so i assumed everything was fine but a couple weeks later my baby died. 

My doc is a specialist but i'm probably going to switch to a high risk doc. My doc said she wouldn't do anything different next time i get pregnant and i wanna go somewhere i'll be monitored every two weeks instead of 4.


----------



## jennijunni

Thanks everyone!!! I am sending lots of baby dust to all of you!!!!


----------



## nursekelly

:happydance: congrats jennijunni :happydance: so happy for you

good luck to the rest of us, ladies!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nostress

Well today I had a negative hpt and negative opk... 5th day in a row for the neg opk. Ugh, ok... stalemate?


----------



## peteradamelle

Congrats Jenni, fab news! :)


----------



## nursekelly

so yesterday made one month since d-day, and out of no where it hit me like a ton of bricks! i was a hot mess. i really didn't expect to be any more upset than any other day, but i was wrong! much better today, though. 

i want to try to touch base w/ everybody about where you are in the ttc game? like has anyone started :af: does anyone have fertility issues on top of m/cs? if so, are you on meds? 

still no :af: for me, but i will be using opks if i don't start in the next few days. i also have PCOS and am on Metformin 1000mg/day and will go back on Clomid 50mg...once that crazy :witch: af returns (cd 5-9). 


ps...for anyone interested...my mom is an avid natural health phenom, and has used herbal supplements/herbal teas for years, and has done some research on Red Raspberry Leaf tea and the benefits during ttc, pregnancy, and even preventing m/c. it is really interesting, and i think i might give it a try. i mean as long as it's safe...i'd try anything not to go through this again!!


----------



## nursekelly

oh...and i was also on prometrium 200mg for 10days/mo last time we were ttc...but need to check w/ my dr. to see what days to start it? so i'll prob just wait til the next cycle


----------



## nursekelly

nostress said:


> Well today I had a negative hpt and negative opk... 5th day in a row for the neg opk. Ugh, ok... stalemate?

ugh! i know, right?! i just need SOMETHING to happen! lol


----------



## Aunie

nursekelly, i bought some rrl pills but haven't taken them yet. I keep reading conflicting reports about it. Some reports say that it helps the lining in the uterus to help you get pregnant but others say that it contracts the uterus and increases your risk of m/c before 12 weeks. All reports say that it is very good to take in the 3rd tri and can help with labor. Some women take it/ drink it certain cd's and others take it their whole pregnancy. I just can't make heads or tails of it! I also have vitex (chaste tree) that I'm also afraid to take lol


----------



## Aunie

For thousands of years midwives of old and chinese herbalists have used herbs with very good results. Most of our allopathic medicines have come from herbs. A safe, commonly used herbal tonic for pregnancy is red raspberry leaf tea. 

Brewed as a tea or as an infusion, red raspberry leaf is one of the safest and commonly used tonic herbs for women wanting to get pregnant or for women who are already pregnant. Red Raspberry Leaf (Rubus idaeus) tones the uterus, improves contractions and decreases constipation. 

When to use There are two basic stances on the subject. There is agreement among many clinicians that in the 3rd trimester frequent (2- 3 cups per day of tea or 1 - 2 cups per day of infusion) is beneficial to the uterine and pelvic muscles. Red Raspberry Leaf contains many minerals and vitamins, including vitamin C and calcium. It also contains an alkaloid called fragrine, which lends tone to the uterus. 

The more radical stance is that drinking one cup of tea per day in the 1st trimester and 2 cups in the 2nd trimester and switching to the infusion in the 3rd trimester ensures a strong uterus, is good for you nutritionally and prevents miscarriage. Some say it is advised to not use it in the first trimester, particularly if you have a history of miscarriage. 

The more conservative stance is that red raspberry leaf can cause minor spotting in the beginning of a pregnancy, and some U.K. midwives claim an increase in miscarriage rates. Contact your midwife, herbalist or physician for more information. If you're thinking about using it, to be safe, just wait until you're 36 weeks along. 

What does Red Raspberry Leaf Do? Red Raspberry leaf does not start labor or promote contractions.It is NOT an emmenagogue or oxytocic herb. What it does is help strengthen the pelvic and uterine muscles so that once labor does start the muscles will be more efficient. 

Tea recipe To make a tea, pour 1 cup boiling water over 2 teaspoons of herb and steep for ten minutes. Strain. During the first two trimesters, drink 1 cup per day. During the final trimester, drink 2-3 cups per day. 

You can harvest your own red raspberry leaves or can purchase them dried in bulk from your local health food store or organic grocery. I like to harvest my own. To dry the leaves quickly, I lay them on a cotton sheet in the back of my vehicle on a hot day with the windows closed. I use a wonderfully nourishing recipe that also includes rose hips for Vitamin C and stevia, which is naturally sweet. 

(I found this information on this site https://konzababy.tripod.com/RRL.htm)


See what i mean? lol!


----------



## Aunie

here's one on vitex if anyone is interested 


Vitex is a herbal supplement used to regulate the female hormonal system. It's called by a few names but is one and the same. Vitex, Chasteberry, Agnus Castus.

I've attached information from the "Early Pregnancy Tests.com website on the herb for your info. You can get at a herbal store or pharmacy.

"Chasteberry or vitex (vitex agnus-castus) is a fertility-promoting herb with a long, safe history of human use. As far back as ancient Greece, vitex agnus castus was recognized for its herbal-medicinal properties and was utilized for a number of health complaints. 

More recently, science has validated the fertility-enhancing properties of this dynamic herb. Vitex has been shown in several clinical studies to help stimulate and stabilize the reproductive hormones involved in ovulation, cycle balance, and menstrual regularity. These studies also document a statistically-significant increase in fertility among women using vitex, with more pregnancies than in control groups using a placebo.

To understand how vitex works, let's first look at female fertility. In order for conception to take place, a woman must have a regular menstrual cycle and ovulate (release an egg from an ovary). Hormonal balance is key to regular ovulation - particularly the ebb and flow of the reproductive hormones estrogen and progesterone, which both prepare the body for ovulation (estrogen) and ensure that a pregnancy, once achieved, is maintained (progesterone). Regularity of both menstrual cycle and ovulatory function, dictated by the complex play of these hormones, are key factors in successfully becoming pregnant. Vitex increases fertility by helping regulate hormonal and menstrual balance. Vitex is a key ingredient in fertility supplement products like FertilAid for Women.

How Does Vitex Promote Cycle Balance?

Vitex or chasteberry is not a hormone; however, vitex works by acting on the hypothalamus and pituitary gland, which in turn secrete hormones or send signals to other parts of the body to trigger the production of reproductive hormones. Vitex has been shown to help increase the level of luteinizing hormone (or LH) while gently suppressing the secretion of FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). In effect, vitex stimulates the hormones involved in ovulation and assists in restoring overall hormonal balance. More specifically, vitex is effective in regulating pituitary gland function and in normalizing the balance of progesterone to estrogen levels. Vitex is particularly supportive in maintaining progesterone levels during the "luteal phase", or second half, of a woman's cycle.

A large percentage of menstrual problems and infertility issues are related to insufficient progesterone production during the luteal phase, which can result in a shortened luteal phase and may possibly contribute to PCOS. With regard to the former, a "short" luteal phase is often referred to as corpus luteum insufficiency or LPD (luteal phase defect). Luteal phase defect is characterized by low progesterone levels during the second half of your cycle. With regard to PCOS, hormonal imbalance (namely insufficient levels of progesterone) may also contribute to the formation of cysts on your ovaries, or Polycystic Ovary Syndrome.

As vitex agnus castus has been shown to support progesterone production, vitex may be suggested as a treatment for menstrual cycle imbalances, luteal phase defect, and possibly PCOS (as normalized progesterone levels and cycle regularity may suppress the development of ovarian cysts associated with estrogen dominance)."


----------



## JanetPlanet

Congrats Jenni! How Exciting!


----------



## jennajul2001

nursekelly said:


> i want to try to touch base w/ everybody about where you are in the ttc game? like has anyone started :af: does anyone have fertility issues on top of m/cs? if so, are you on meds?

I am 3 weeks post d&c, no af yet, had spotting yesterday and nothing today it's disappeared as soon as it showed up lol. We have been actively :sex: since 10 days post d&c, so we hope to get a BFP instead of AF, but who knows. I have my post dnc apt on the 13th and I am gonna start poas (opks or hpts lol) on the 12th and everryday after until I get AF , if the tests I ordered even get here by then anyways lol. We will see hopefully the :witch: stays faaaarrr away from me!


----------



## jennajul2001

My daughter goes back to school tomorrow and I go back to work tomorow and omg the closer it gets the more I wanna freak out. I am so not ready to be bombarded by questions, I dont even know if my boss has told the other ladies I work with. I just hope I can get throught he day without crying my eyes out, I cried myself to sleep last night at the thought of having to re-tell my loss to anyone, I dont want all the pity and the looks. Ughh I am so scared, I have no idea what to expect, ughh I wish I could just stay home and not work. The only thing I am looking forward to is having something to get my mind off everything, it's gonna be tough but it will be better than obssessing over ttcing 24/7 lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Jenni!


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> My daughter goes back to school tomorrow and I go back to work tomorow and omg the closer it gets the more I wanna freak out. I am so not ready to be bombarded by questions, I dont even know if my boss has told the other ladies I work with. I just hope I can get throught he day without crying my eyes out, I cried myself to sleep last night at the thought of having to re-tell my loss to anyone, I dont want all the pity and the looks. Ughh I am so scared, I have no idea what to expect, ughh I wish I could just stay home and not work. The only thing I am looking forward to is having something to get my mind off everything, it's gonna be tough but it will be better than obssessing over ttcing 24/7 lol.

Good Luck tomorrow... I will keep you in my thoughts and hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## nursekelly

good luck, jenna! i cried a little on my first day back when certain people wanted to hug me or console me...but it got better and it helped me being involved w/ something other than myself/my sadness. my hubby even sent me flowers on my 1st day back :flower: hope it's a great day for you!

thanks for the info, aunie! i've never heard of vitex. there is so much to consider. i just wish so badly that there was some magic potion that would give us healthy babies! i'd give anything for it!

in other news...i have officially started :af: woo hoo! i've never been so happy to have her back. i feel like at least now i can count my days, start my clomid, and at least feel like i'm getting somewhere. hopefully it's my last before a :bfp: so since my d&c was on aug 4th, af came 4w4d after.


----------



## nostress

Everyone is on the same cycle it seems! Yay! I am currently waiting to ovulate... I feel the mittelshmertz (lol love that word, it's ovarian pain and pressure). It hurts pretty bad, makes it hard to walk and move sometimes... But still a negative opk, I took two today, at different times, but still negative. Oh well, we'll see how the week shapes up.


----------



## Aunie

I just got some pre-seed lube, can't wait to try it out tonight ;)


----------



## nostress

Color me confused:

Yesterday all day bad ovarian pain... negative hpt and negative opk.

This morning (fmu) positive opk and temp dip!!! Slight ovarian pain.

At 11am today, after 3 hours of no peeing, negative opk. 

Did I really ovulate that fast? I'm so confused!!!

We BD-ed last night just in case and plan on doing it again to night ;-)


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> I just got some pre-seed lube, can't wait to try it out tonight ;)

Have you used it before? I am thinking about buying some... I figure it can't hurt right? I don't really get alot of fertile CM, just the one day before O. Maybe I will look into this too.


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> Color me confused:
> 
> Yesterday all day bad ovarian pain... negative hpt and negative opk.
> 
> This morning (fmu) positive opk and temp dip!!! Slight ovarian pain.
> 
> At 11am today, after 3 hours of no peeing, negative opk.
> 
> Did I really ovulate that fast? I'm so confused!!!
> 
> We BD-ed last night just in case and plan on doing it again to night ;-)

The only month I used OPKs mine were like that, One positive the a few hours later negative. But we got our BFP anyway that month. I am going to be testing like crazy this next cycle, because I am afraid my surge is so short that I will miss it! I'll keep my FX'd for you!


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie, I haven't used it before but I've read a lot of good things about it. I get really dry around my fertile time all the way to af. We've been using regular lube which I found out can harm the sperm.


----------



## Aunie

Nostress, the opks are frustrating me too! They will get darker and then lighter again. We are just bd'ing too and hoping we catch an egg


----------



## jennajul2001

Got my tests in the mail today . Yeay I am trying to resist the urge to poas!:haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Got my tests in the mail today . Yeay I am trying to resist the urge to poas!:haha:

You have more will power than me.:blush: I would have had to poas the minute I got them. That is why I don't buy a bunch at a time! It is too tempting.


----------



## nursekelly

it think we all like to poas! lol. i ordered some in bulk, but they're not in yet. i just bought over-the-counter last time, but holy moly...that gets expensive!!

the last time we got pg...it took us 2 rounds of clomid (after 1 year of just metformin) but the second round i used preseed and got our bfp! so i'm a believer! we've been using it again. sooo...fingers crossed!

af has returned w/ a vengance! watch out girls! not fun :(


----------



## Twinkie210

Well my temp dropped a bit today and I am feeling kind of crampy and had a tiny bit of spotting this morning... so I think AF will probably show tomorrow. FX'd

I might make a trip into the store to pick up some preseed (I think I saw it at Walgreens?) Mabe I'll pick up some hpt's too (you can never be too prepared!) and a new thermometer. My sister said she bought a bunch of ICs so I figure when I get closer to test time, I'll raid her house and save my expensive tests, for when I know I'll get a BFP. I hate wasting good tests on BFNs :(

I am determined to get my BFP this month!


----------



## nostress

I have a pretty good feeling about our timing... Can't wait to see what my temp looks like tomorrow. I'm hoping we catch the egg! Having more ovarian pains tonight... coupled with the positive opk earlier and the ewcm I noticed yesterday... We'll see. Need to keep up with the :sex: today and tomorrow I think. Then we'll see. Just thought I would post my chart so ya'll could see: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3615d5

Twinkie - Hope AF shows up soon! So you can get that BFP!

nursekelly - Love POAS too! LOL, just look at my chart... heehee. Hope AF doesn't last too long.

Aunie - I'm thinking of trying the preseed next month if we don't get our BFP this time around (though I have a good feeling). And extra lubricant can't hurt... lol, I'll try anything for my BFP!


----------



## jennajul2001

I should start temping got a bbt a while back and never used it lol. I think I would forget to do it before getting out of bed. But I should try if AF comes, wouldnt hurt I guess lol.

Twinkie, I have no willpower lol. I tried to resist but had to try them out haha. BFN but I knewit would be lol. 

I need to order some pre-seed got some a while back and no idea what happened to it, we never tried it lol. They dont sell it around here , that I have seen anyway but if we dont get our BFP I may have to get some.


----------



## Aunie

Yay! Seems like everyone is getting back on track and I am just loving all of this positivety!!

I had kind of a rough day :/ my husband accidently broke our bedroom window and its gonna be $150 to replace. I'm really nervous about my test results tomorrow. Before, I would never sweat the small stuff but now it just feels like things are piling up on me. 

All of your positive posts have made me feel better though!


----------



## nostress

Aunie - Keep us posted on your test results tomorrow! No matter what they say we're here to support ya (and everyone else). Try not to stress too much. LOL and tell your OH to BE MORE CAREFUL.


----------



## Aunie

Thank you nostress, my appt is at 4:30, i'll try to stay calm lol


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> I should start temping got a bbt a while back and never used it lol. I think I would forget to do it before getting out of bed. But I should try if AF comes, wouldnt hurt I guess lol.
> 
> Twinkie, I have no willpower lol. I tried to resist but had to try them out haha. BFN but I knewit would be lol.
> 
> I need to order some pre-seed got some a while back and no idea what happened to it, we never tried it lol. They dont sell it around here , that I have seen anyway but if we dont get our BFP I may have to get some.


The last couple months I didn't take my temp until I got up and went to the bathroom. I know you are not supposed to, but it still showed my temp shift just fine. I just made sure to do it the same way all month. This next cycle I am going to try hard to take it before I get out of bed. I think it would be worth trying! At worst you waste a minute of your day, but at best you know when you ovulated and when to start poas!


----------



## nostress

My temp is still low this morning... Same as it was yesterday.. UGH! And negative opk! I just wish I knew when I would ovulate or did ovulate. Need to see a spike or SOMETHING. Driving me crazy. I BEGGED DH for :sex: last night (he has a bit of a cold), hoping he feels up for it again tonight. Day before, day of, and day after positive opk, should be good enough. I hope... what do ya'll think?


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> My temp is still low this morning... Same as it was yesterday.. UGH! And negative opk! I just wish I knew when I would ovulate or did ovulate. Need to see a spike or SOMETHING. Driving me crazy. I BEGGED DH for :sex: last night (he has a bit of a cold), hoping he feels up for it again tonight. Day before, day of, and day after positive opk, should be good enough. I hope... what do ya'll think?

Sounds like you have it covered!


----------



## Twinkie210

Twinkie210 said:


> Well my temp dropped a bit today and I am feeling kind of crampy and had a tiny bit of spotting this morning... so I think AF will probably show tomorrow. FX'd
> 
> I might make a trip into the store to pick up some preseed (I think I saw it at Walgreens?) Mabe I'll pick up some hpt's too (you can never be too prepared!) and a new thermometer. My sister said she bought a bunch of ICs so I figure when I get closer to test time, I'll raid her house and save my expensive tests, for when I know I'll get a BFP. I hate wasting good tests on BFNs :(
> 
> I am determined to get my BFP this month!

Well still no AF! Ugh. I have been spotting a bit more today, but still no actual flow. I have had cramps all day too, so I really feel like I am going to start. I just wish it would get here already. I did go buy some tests and some preseed, I am just anxious to get to use them! Tomorrow is DH's birthday- the big 31! I think I might suggest birthday sex tonight, just in case AF shows up tomorrow. But the good thing is everyday I don't get AF is one more day added to my LP, which has been surprisingly longer this month (unless my O date was wrong, but I have today being day 13 of LP:thumbup:)


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi guys! Aunie, how'd your appointment go?

We've used PreSeed for a while. I got BFP on it, but my husband can't stand it. He says he can't feel anything. I use less now.


----------



## Aunie

My appt was good, all of my tests were negative! I'm very happy about that! we haven't gotten the genetics test back yet, hopefully that comes back good too. She said even if it doesn't we can still have a healthy baby and to get at it! 

She did an exam and said i am having af right now which is disappointing cause i got a positive opk today. My dh and i are going to BD any way just in case ;) 

Sounds like the pre-seed is a good idea, i'm glad i got some! I heard that conceive plus is even better for sperm but they didn't have it at cvs or walgreens. I got the last tube of pre-seed at cvs, must be popular stuff.

I've never charted my temp, how does that work? can you use a regular thermometer or do you need a special one?


----------



## JanetPlanet

Wait. You have AF AND a positive OPK? And your hCG test was negative? I'm confused (this happens a lot).

You need a BBT thermometer. They're very reasonably priced. Less than $10 usually.


----------



## Aunie

Opk is pos, my doc said it looks like I have af so either she's wrong or the opk is. I took a hpt the other day just to make sure my levels were still down. My doc didn't do any blood work to check, little odd?


----------



## JanetPlanet

My doctor doesn't do blood work after a D&C either apparently, which I think _is_ odd.

Your doctor really can't tell if you have your true AF, or where you are in your cycle without blood work.

I would treat your OPK as a true positive if you're planning to ttc again right away. Oh, but I think you said before that your hubby would rather not during AF. I'm sure you could convince him somehow. :winkwink:


----------



## nostress

I asked my doc for bloodwork at my f/u last tuesday. Went in to the lab yesterday and should get the results tomorrow. It's not normal to get bloodwork done, but I've known my obgyn for 2 years, she delivered my first LO... perhaps the relationship we have went a good way towards swaying her to order the bloodwork.


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> My appt was good, all of my tests were negative! I'm very happy about that! we haven't gotten the genetics test back yet, hopefully that comes back good too. She said even if it doesn't we can still have a healthy baby and to get at it!
> 
> She did an exam and said i am having af right now which is disappointing cause i got a positive opk today. My dh and i are going to BD any way just in case ;)
> 
> Sounds like the pre-seed is a good idea, i'm glad i got some! I heard that conceive plus is even better for sperm but they didn't have it at cvs or walgreens. I got the last tube of pre-seed at cvs, must be popular stuff.
> 
> I've never charted my temp, how does that work? can you use a regular thermometer or do you need a special one?

I used a regular thermometer when I started temping and it worked just fine (as long as it readys out the temp to at least a tenth of a degree). But my temp rises almost a full degree after O, so it is usually easy for me to see the temp shift! I just bough a BBT thermometer (it was 9.99 at Walgreens, next to the ovulation tests and pregnancy tests). I recommend using Fertiltiy Friend if you are going to start charting. It is so much easier than trying to chart yourself.

I am glad to hear your tests were negative! (Although I know it would be nice to have some answers)


----------



## Twinkie210

My doc doesn't do bloodwork after a D&C either, which I guess in most cases it is not really needed anyway. Still no AF this morning, I am getting frustrated! Still spotting, though so going to keep my FX'd that it starts today (I have been saying that for 3 days now!) I still have slight cramping, so I think she is coming.

Today is DH's birthday. I suggested we have birthday sex last night since I am waiting on AF anyday now (he is not a big fan of sex during AF either, and usually I don't feel like it at that time anyway;)). I made him a birthday cake and got him a card and wrote a nice little note in it. I would have liked to get him a present, but he is so picky and usually likes to pick out his own gift (he is no fun!).


----------



## nostress

Happy Birthday to your hubs Twinkie! LOL, that is no fun, picking the gift is something I love to do! LOL, but I guess I'm like your hubs in a way, I like to pick my own. I hope AF shows up soon, that sounds frustrating!

Well... Temp spike this morning!!! Yay, now if only I can learn a bit more patience. Oh well, looking like I am 1 dpo today! Yay! And we BD-ed at pretty good times too!


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> Happy Birthday to your hubs Twinkie! LOL, that is no fun, picking the gift is something I love to do! LOL, but I guess I'm like your hubs in a way, I like to pick my own. I hope AF shows up soon, that sounds frustrating!
> 
> Well... Temp spike this morning!!! Yay, now if only I can learn a bit more patience. Oh well, looking like I am 1 dpo today! Yay! And we BD-ed at pretty good times too!

Temp spike! Exciting! Now the hard part begins... the dreaded wait! 

I wish AF would hurry up. I keep going to the bathroom to check, but no luck. If I go too many more times, people are going to start thinking I am pregnant again!:haha:

FF changed my O date the other day so now it thinks I am only on 11dpo... Ugh I hope I don't have 2 more days of waiting!


----------



## Aunie

Nostress-sounds like you're in pretty good shape for a bfp!! I'm excited for you, can't wait until you get to poas!

Twinkie-i hope af shows up for you soon!

Janet-im taking your advice and going ahead with the bd'ing. We used the pre-seed last night, I hope I used enough. The bleeding I have right now has a lot of clots so I don't have much hope for the little guys getting up there right now.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Nostress, let us know about your test results when you get them!

Aunie, I like fertilityfriend.com for BBTing too. But I rely on OPK's a lot more for an ov date than on FF because FF moves your ov date depending on your temperature.

Twinkie, I hope you AF soon! I have my hubs write me big list of stuff he would like for his bday, and I pick from that. That way he gets what he wants and it's still a surprise.

I went to the dr today to have another u/s. I finally asked the dr about the genetics tests. It turns out that we miscarried a girl. No genetic issues.


----------



## Aunie

Janet-i'm glad there weren't any genetic issues, really makes you wonder what went wrong though doesn't it?


----------



## JanetPlanet

It totally does Aunie. When do you get your results?


----------



## Aunie

In the next 3 weeks, she said if it came back abnormal my husband and I should get kerotyne testing. She said if its abnormal we can still have a healthy baby though so that's good news. I hope it comes back fine!


----------



## nostress

That's really good news Aunie!

Ugh, will this ever end? The doc just called and said I have to go back to the lab next week to get my hcg levels checked again. As of Tuesday they were at 22! And FF and Countdowntopregnancy says I ovulated yesterday on Wednesday... ugh, so what is happening? I know what ovulation feels like and I'm sure I felt it... and my temp spike (if it stays up) confirms it... Can you ovulate with levels that high? I think so... but I'm not sure. What do you ladies think? If I don't get AF I'll be testing on 19 September... and we'll see


----------



## Aunie

Nostress-I'm reading conflicting things on that. Half say you can o when your levels are higher than 5 and half say no. I personally think you can because there's alot of ladies that get pregnant right after m/c or giving birth and i doubt all of their levels were 0 you know?


----------



## nostress

Yeah, I'm reading conflicting things on it as well. Ugh, driving myself crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Already... wondering... did I even ovulate? Was all the BDing just in fun, pointless, not going to result in anything but a temporary euphoric state? Ugh! I want my little sticky squishy!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well still no AF. I don't know what is going on. I had 3 days of light spotting (only when I wiped) and I have had cramps off and on for the past week. I am beginning to doubt that I ever ovulated. FF changed my ovulation, so now it says I am 12 dpo. I swear I am going to go nuts if I don't start in the next few days! After I had my son I got AF exactly 6 weeks later, and that was a full term pregnancy. I was only 7 weeks when I had my D&C and it has now been 5 weeks since, and nothing. I want to join you guys and start TTC!:hissy:


----------



## nostress

Twinkie, she'll come soon, and probably with a vengeance, then you get to jump on the TTC bandwagon again! And we can all share fun :sex: tricks and tips... LOL The double pillow booty! Or the stand on your head stance! J/K

I may be awol for a bit, need to keep my mind preoccupied with other stuff... I'm already driving myself crazy with this did I or did I not ovulate, will that even make a difference if I still have hcg in my system... is this it? timing was good, opk was good, temps are good... but I just had a D&C and blood levels are still above 5 and.... well, I'll probably be TRYING to take a bit of a break from my endless thoughts.


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> Twinkie, she'll come soon, and probably with a vengeance, then you get to jump on the TTC bandwagon again! And we can all share fun :sex: tricks and tips... LOL The double pillow booty! Or the stand on your head stance! J/K
> 
> I may be awol for a bit, need to keep my mind preoccupied with other stuff... I'm already driving myself crazy with this did I or did I not ovulate, will that even make a difference if I still have hcg in my system... is this it? timing was good, opk was good, temps are good... but I just had a D&C and blood levels are still above 5 and.... well, I'll probably be TRYING to take a bit of a break from my endless thoughts.

Yeah, I am sure I will regret wishing so hard for AF when she does arrive:winkwink: Well I hope you can get your mind off of TTC for a few days. We'll keep everything crossed for ya! Hopefully you will be able to post some good news in a couple weeks!


----------



## Twinkie210

She's finally here!:happydance: I just got AF! Feeling really crampy, but relieved to finally be back on schedule! This is TMI, but I started bleeding so heavy that I had to change pants! This is the happiest I have been to see AF in awhile!


----------



## JanetPlanet

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY TWINKIE!!!!!

Take care nostress. It's hard to be obsessed isn't it?

Aunie? How are you doin' hun?


----------



## Aunie

Janet-i'm doing good today, I'm really relieved there's nothing wrong with me but now I can't help thinking there might be something wrong with hubby! Its like I have to worry about something! We'll see when the genetics test comes back though. Its really nice in az right now, its raining for once and only 99 degrees! I love when it rains here, the desert smells so good when its wet.

Congrats twinkie!! I hope you can catch that egg in two weeks!

Nostress-you did what you could, this situation is awful, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I hope you can find away to take your mind off of things. I wish I could stop worrying too! I hope you get a bfp this month!


----------



## jennajul2001

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone, been so busy since I went back to work. I peek in every now and then but I barely have time to say anything lol. 

Congrats on AF twinkie!! :happydance:

As for me, I really need to hide the tests I bought haha. I pee on one 2 times a day (ok sometimes 3!) and i swear I am imagining lines now ughh, I'm driving myself nuts! Maybe Ill ask hubby to hide em on me lol. I am 26 days post dnc and maybe 7dpo (thought I felt O pains but you just never know lol) No spotting for a few days for me since the one day, so weird. 

Hopefully everyone else is doing good. 

I was watching TLC this morning and saw a show on 4 pregnant women who lived through different things while pregnant, omg I lost it. I started crying and thinking about my baby. It wasn't very good to watch I guess, I was ok at first, so weird. Then I had to have a nap, I was so tired.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Just wanted to say good luck to everyone, been so busy since I went back to work. I peek in every now and then but I barely have time to say anything lol.
> 
> Congrats on AF twinkie!! :happydance:
> 
> As for me, I really need to hide the tests I bought haha. I pee on one 2 times a day (ok sometimes 3!) and i swear I am imagining lines now ughh, I'm driving myself nuts! Maybe Ill ask hubby to hide em on me lol. I am 26 days post dnc and maybe 7dpo (thought I felt O pains but you just never know lol) No spotting for a few days for me since the one day, so weird.
> 
> Hopefully everyone else is doing good.
> 
> I was watching TLC this morning and saw a show on 4 pregnant women who lived through different things while pregnant, omg I lost it. I started crying and thinking about my baby. It wasn't very good to watch I guess, I was ok at first, so weird. Then I had to have a nap, I was so tired.

I know what you mean about being OK at first. The movie "9 Months" was on TV last week and of course I sit down to watch it. I was fine at first, even during the U/S scene, when I thought I would have trouble, but then all of a sudden it just hit me and I started tearing up. So I decided to quit torturing myself and flip stations!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Janet-i'm doing good today, I'm really relieved there's nothing wrong with me but now I can't help thinking there might be something wrong with hubby! Its like I have to worry about something! We'll see when the genetics test comes back though. Its really nice in az right now, its raining for once and only 99 degrees! I love when it rains here, the desert smells so good when its wet.
> 
> Congrats twinkie!! I hope you can catch that egg in two weeks!
> 
> Nostress-you did what you could, this situation is awful, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I hope you can find away to take your mind off of things. I wish I could stop worrying too! I hope you get a bfp this month!

AWWW Aunie, try to stay positive. 

It sounds nice in AZ right now! Here we are getting rain, but it is only about 70 degrees and it feels so chilly. Fall has definately arrived in the midwest!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I hear you Aunie about worrying. I wish we could stop it and just relax a little. I invent things to worry about if I have to.

Only 99 degrees???!!!! Yikes, that's too hot for me, but I love Arizona. We've been there a couple of times during xmas. The weather was great and the people were so friendly. 

It's been about 75 here today. This is the weirdest summer, it's only been hot a couple of times. Our garden is only now putting out ripe tomatoes and peppers.


----------



## Aunie

75 sounds so great! Its gonna be in the low hundreds here next week, finally starting to cool off.

I'm a little bummed, my hubby had to work late today and has to go back to work at 5am tomorrow so he's in a really bad mood. I wanted to bd again tonight since I was supposed to O yesterday but it's such a turn off for me when he's like this! I hope he snaps out of it soon.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Aunie, I'm sorry about your hubby. Sometimes around Ov day, I get irritated at the hubs and still have to BD. Those are not good times.

Did your power go out last night? My inlaws were saying that their power went out. They're in San Diego and said the whole area was out and so were parts of Arizona and Mexico.


----------



## Aunie

Our power stayed on thank goodness, I don't think I could sleep without the a/c. My husband is trying to quit smoking so its going to be rough around here the next couple weeks. I try to be supportive but its hard when he's being such an a-hole! I'm glad he wants to be healthier to try and make another baby though


----------



## Aunie

if i O'd on thursday, would it be to late to bd today? We bd weds and thurs....


----------



## JanetPlanet

Sorry about your hubby Aunie. But if he quits smoking it'll be worth his crankiness!

If you did O on Thursday, it may be too late to BD, but do it anyway. Sorry I don't remember, did you get a positive OPK?


----------



## Aunie

Yes, I got a positive opk on weds. I don't have much hope for a bfp this month but its fun trying


----------



## Aunie

So how many dpo is everyone? Anyone have any maybe symptoms? I am 3 dpo and have creamy white cm, first time since d&e! Can't wait to start poas!


----------



## Twinkie210

I wish I had dpo count! CD 3 now, I usually ovulate around CD 21, I probably got while! I am keeping my FX'd for some BFPs for some of you! I love to hear success stories.

I will probably start using OPKs around CD 12, just incase I ovulate earlier this month. Over a week until I get to poas, I must resist the urge:blush:...

Yesterday we had a B-Day party for my son with all his friends from school. We are having another party for family next weekend (his actual Birthday). Then DH goes out of town for work for a couple days :sad2: I think I am going to make him BD just before he leaves and use preseed for the first time just in case (it will only be CD 10-12 when he is gone so hopefully I won't ovulate until he gets home!). Then the following weekend I am going to be camping with DS (CD 15-16) so I am hoping that I manage to ovulate around everyone else's schedule! The next few weeks are going to be crazy for me! I hope I find time to fit some :sex: in too!


----------



## jennajul2001

I have no idea what dpo I am on now. I am so confused, my body is still messing with me! I am honestly expecting af any day now. I have been crampy the last few days and nothing. We will see. I have no idea if I have even o'd since my d&c on august 15th. I thought I might have on the 2nd but I have no idea I had no opks. I have a doctors apt on Tuesday so hopefully he sends me for bloodwork so I can see if I have any HCG let in my system. I just want something to happen here. lol

Been poas everyday opks and hpts and I thought I was seeing faint lines some days but they have not gotten darker and now I am just thinking maybe I still have left over hcg in my system. I just dont know anymore. Ughh this is driving me nuts! I am tempted to go spend more money on a FRER to see if It comes up positive or neg, than I can ask my doctor either way. I dunno what to do anymore. blah :cry:

Good luck to all of you though!


----------



## JanetPlanet

> I am hoping that I manage to ovulate around everyone else's schedule!

lol Twinkie, ain't that the truth!

I just had a positive OPK today. I'm only CD11, but I'm medicated this cycle. I'm having an IUI tomorrow. 

Aunie, YAYYY for creamy cm. lol What day do you usually start POAS?

I would LOVE to see some BFP's in here!


----------



## Aunie

Jenna, if I were you I'd buy a frer or digi. I wouldn't be able to help myself lol. I got my fx'd! I'm 3dpo and I'll probably start poas at 7 days even though that's really early.

Twinkie-i hope you get a +opk early and can find the time to bd!


----------



## Aunie

Janet-is this your first time doing iui? I don't know much about it.....


----------



## JanetPlanet

Aunie, yup first time. I don't know much about it either. I'm doing a medicated cycle and IUI because time is not on my side. I'm very very very very old. :jo: lol

How have you been feeling? You sound a little better, but I don't want to presume anything. I hope you're better, but if not, you know you can vent here right? :holly:


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie said:


> Jenna, if I were you I'd buy a frer or digi. I wouldn't be able to help myself lol. I got my fx'd! I'm 3dpo and I'll probably start poas at 7 days even though that's really early.

I am gonna go buy one tomorrow and we will see what happens, even if a line does come up I wont know anything til I see my doctor since I have no idea if maybe the tests I took to see if my levels were down were maybe not strong enough. I started using the ic's when I got them in the mail but I don't know. I have a hard time trusting those cheap tests lol. Oh well now it's just a waiting game! :(

I have my fx for you! Hopefully you get your :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> I am hoping that I manage to ovulate around everyone else's schedule!
> 
> lol Twinkie, ain't that the truth!
> 
> I just had a positive OPK today. I'm only CD11, but I'm medicated this cycle. I'm having an IUI tomorrow.
> 
> Aunie, YAYYY for creamy cm. lol What day do you usually start POAS?
> 
> I would LOVE to see some BFP's in here!Click to expand...

Good Luck with your IUI!


----------



## Aunie

Janet- I'm doing better today thank you, my dh and i decided cold turkey was not the way to go for him, he's cutting down first. IUI sounds pretty exciting, are you gonna be bd'ing also just in case?

Jenna-I'm excited for you but i understand your confusion. I think all of the hcg would be gone by now but I'm no doctor. I'm wishing you the best hun!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Twinkie, thank you! I need all the luck I can get!

Jenna, the suspense is killing me! I hope you get your BFP! :thumbup:

How do you quote someone with their name? Like this: 
_Quote:_
_Originally Posted by *Aunie*_
https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/bnb/buttons/viewpost.gif 
Instead of like this when I do it:
_Quote:_
_I am hoping that I manage to ovulate around everyone else's schedule!_ 

Hmmmm, I'm sure I'm completely embarassing myself. :shrug::dohh:

Aunie, it's great that he wants to stop smoking. Is this his first time trying to quit?

Yup we're BDing too. But we only started doing it last night because I was finishing up my BV medicine and wasn't supposed to BD while using it. So because we haven't been able to do it, and now I'm SUDDENLY Oing without any notice, after my ultrasound today, my hubs and I *ran* home to do it. 

I mean literally. We ran in the door, past my kid and his girlfriend, slammed the bedroom door. https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gifLMAO I heard cartoon music and cartoon sound effects in my head. Shuffling feet, "boing" sounds. lol TMI much?


----------



## nostress

Hey girls... Just thought I would update! I'm stalking this thread still. Trying not to obsess too much. I'm going in on Tuesday to get my hcg levels checked again (apparently they were still at 22 the day before my "so called" ovulation: My Ovulation Chart)
Please keep posting, I enjoy reading all the updates COME ON BFPS!


----------



## jennajul2001

JanetPlanet said:


> Twinkie, thank you! I need all the luck I can get!
> 
> Jenna, the suspense is killing me! I hope you get your BFP! :thumbup:
> 
> How do you quote someone with their name? Like this:
> _Quote:_
> _Originally Posted by *Aunie*_
> https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/bnb/buttons/viewpost.gif
> Instead of like this when I do it:
> _Quote:_
> _I am hoping that I manage to ovulate around everyone else's schedule!_
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm sure I'm completely embarassing myself. :shrug::dohh:
> 
> Aunie, it's great that he wants to stop smoking. Is this his first time trying to quit?
> 
> Yup we're BDing too. But we only started doing it last night because I was finishing up my BV medicine and wasn't supposed to BD while using it. So because we haven't been able to do it, and now I'm SUDDENLY Oing without any notice, after my ultrasound today, my hubs and I *ran* home to do it.
> 
> I mean literally. We ran in the door, past my kid and his girlfriend, slammed the bedroom door. https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/sex.gifLMAO I heard cartoon music and cartoon sound effects in my head. Shuffling feet, "boing" sounds. lol TMI much?

To quote someone, I just click on quote in the message I wanna reply to . It's near the bottom of each message beside thank.
Hope that helps! :):hugs:


----------



## jennajul2001

Well tested today with a dollar store test and a frer and they are both blatantly negative, so I guess I am seeing things. Oh well what can you do. It's only been 4 weeks since my MC so we will see what happens and if AF doesn't arrive soon I may have to test some more but for now I am throwing in the towel on all these tests, gonna save my money lol .


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Well tested today with a dollar store test and a frer and they are both blatantly negative, so I guess I am seeing things. Oh well what can you do. It's only been 4 weeks since my MC so we will see what happens and if AF doesn't arrive soon I may have to test some more but for now I am throwing in the towel on all these tests, gonna save my money lol .

:(
Well maybe it is just too soon.


----------



## Aunie

I'm sorry jenna, hopefully next month!

Janet-how did your IUI go? When they 'wash' the sperm does it weed out the bad ones?


----------



## nursekelly

sorry it's been a while! work has been keeping me busy! 

janet-we're all dying to know?! hopefully good news soon!:yellow: ohhh...and as for sneaking around w/ the BD...my kiddo is 4 so it takes a lot of creativity and seizing the moment as much as possible!

jenna-maybe it's too early?! if not...maybe af soon so you can get started!

aunie-good luck w/ hubby giving up smoking! and yay for the genetic tests coming back good! 

nostress-how did the move go?

twinkie-yay for af! we're only a few days apart then...i'm praying for bfp's the first week of oct!

as for me...af is gone (she was such a b*tch!), clomid complete...now just a few days and i'll get on w/ the opks...i just got mine in from amazon...woah! that's alot of sticks!! still having weak moments. today i teared up a little in thinking this week would have been our 2nd u/s and finding the sex of our baby :cry: i would have been 19 wks. praying for a :bfp: soon, so maybe it will sting a little less.

good luck ladies ;) praying for rainbow babies soon for all of us!!


----------



## nursekelly

sorry aunie! i meant yay for the other results coming back positive and praying for good results from the genetic tests!


----------



## Twinkie210

nursekelly said:


> sorry it's been a while! work has been keeping me busy!
> 
> janet-we're all dying to know?! hopefully good news soon!:yellow: ohhh...and as for sneaking around w/ the BD...my kiddo is 4 so it takes a lot of creativity and seizing the moment as much as possible!
> 
> jenna-maybe it's too early?! if not...maybe af soon so you can get started!
> 
> aunie-good luck w/ hubby giving up smoking! and yay for the genetic tests coming back good!
> 
> nostress-how did the move go?
> 
> twinkie-yay for af! we're only a few days apart then...i'm praying for bfp's the first week of oct!
> 
> as for me...af is gone (she was such a b*tch!), clomid complete...now just a few days and i'll get on w/ the opks...i just got mine in from amazon...woah! that's alot of sticks!! still having weak moments. today i teared up a little in thinking this week would have been our 2nd u/s and finding the sex of our baby :cry: i would have been 19 wks. praying for a :bfp: soon, so maybe it will sting a little less.
> 
> good luck ladies ;) praying for rainbow babies soon for all of us!!

Well unless we both get our BFPs this month we won't be a few days apart long, I fully expect to be waiting awhile to O (normally I O around CD 21) I might not even O until Oct!:dohh: 

I was just thinking about how I should be going in for my second Dr. appt next week. I would also be finding out the sex of our baby next month :( I still miss my little angel so much. I just hope that I get to give them a little brother or sister soon!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi girlies. I'm in a lot of pain today from the fertility drugs, because I have a lot of follicles. The IUI went great. I'll elaborate and touch base tomorrow if I feel better.

Take care of yourselves.:hug:


----------



## jennajul2001

Had a hard morning this morning, it's been a month and a day since I lost my lo and it hit me hard this morning, I was really hoping I would be pregnant again but obviously that has not happened. I feel so hopeless today, ughh I hate feeling like this. I would be 20wks allready and would have seen our lo in an us and found out what we were having (a boy).

I have my follow up apt today and Im scared of what my dr is gonna say. (I dont know why lol). ANyways, hope you all are having a great day today. I am struggling, but I know it will get better (I hope).

Have a great day girls!


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Had a hard morning this morning, it's been a month and a day since I lost my lo and it hit me hard this morning, I was really hoping I would be pregnant again but obviously that has not happened. I feel so hopeless today, ughh I hate feeling like this. I would be 20wks allready and would have seen our lo in an us and found out what we were having (a boy).
> 
> I have my follow up apt today and Im scared of what my dr is gonna say. (I dont know why lol). ANyways, hope you all are having a great day today. I am struggling, but I know it will get better (I hope).
> 
> Have a great day girls!

:hugs: I hope your follow up goes well.


----------



## jennajul2001

My follow up went good, I found out I dont have an incompetent cervix and I lost the baby to pre-term labour . I apparently had an infection in my uterus and it sent me into labour. I didnt get checked early enough so it went untreated. So next time I get pregnant (god willing), I wont need a cerclage and I will be sent for an early urine tests to make sure I dont have any infections. This makes me feel so much better, knowing it most likely won't happen again (fx). 

My doctor did say we can try again and laughed at me when I said we allready were trying again. He said I am really fertile after my mc so now is a good time to try. He said he sees alot of women come in right after a mc and be pregnant right away, so I have a renewed hope hearing that from my own doctor lol. 

It feels like a weight was lifted off my shoulders, hopefully I get my BFP or AF soon so I can really start trying my butt off lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> My follow up went good, I found out I dont have an incompetent cervix and I lost the baby to pre-term labour . I apparently had an infection in my uterus and it sent me into labour. I didnt get checked early enough so it went untreated. So next time I get pregnant (god willing), I wont need a cerclage and I will be sent for an early urine tests to make sure I dont have any infections. This makes me feel so much better, knowing it most likely won't happen again (fx).
> 
> My doctor did say we can try again and laughed at me when I said we allready were trying again. He said I am really fertile after my mc so now is a good time to try. He said he sees alot of women come in right after a mc and be pregnant right away, so I have a renewed hope hearing that from my own doctor lol.
> 
> It feels like a weight was lifted off my shoulders, hopefully I get my BFP or AF soon so I can really start trying my butt off lol.

That's great that it wasn't an incompetent cervix! FX'd for a BFP or AF! When my MC was diagnosed I went in to speak to my Dr and he said that we could try again after one cycle and that most woman are back in his office within a few months with a healthy pregnancy. I just thought he was trying to reassure me, but maybe it is true!


----------



## Aunie

Jenna-that's such great news! I'm glad you're feeling better and have hope love.


----------



## jennajul2001

Thanks! I am relieved I don't have an incompetent cervix, so no un-needed surgery for me if we get pregnant again! 

I asked my doctor how long before I get AF if I dont get rpegnant right away and he said it could be 6-8 weeks , so if she isnt here in a few weeks I should start testing lol. Hopefully the :witch: stays away and I get a BFP soon! Well hopefully she stays away for all of us!!:happydance:


----------



## Aunie

so i saw a thread on here of a girl who found her baby's heartbeat at 8wks with a sonoline B doppler, some other girls posted that they loved their sonoline B dopplers. I totally ordered one yesterday lol! I have a cheap one from amazon but i couldn't find my baby's Hb until 14 wks, i knew something was wrong when i couldn't find it at 17 wks, i was hoping the baby was hiding really good :( anyways, this new doppler counts the hb so i will be able to see if my next lo hb slows down or something. Now all i need to do is get pregnant!


----------



## Aunie

I'm stressing about money tonight, there's some weird goings on lately. First i went to my post-op appt and i wanted to pay my doctors bill for the d&e which goes towards my insurance deductible. At pre-op they said the bill was going to be $450, but when i went to pay it she said i don't owe anything! That stuff doesn't happen to me, a $450 bill doesn't just disappear, i'm afraid i'm gonna get a letter in a month saying they're sending me to collections! Then i get my insurance statement saying i have met $3,338 of my deductible and i owe $2,888. That doesn't make sense cause i've only paid $1,000 so far on my deductible plus my deductible is only 5,000! I'm gonna have to call and straighten some stuff out blah!


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie said:


> so i saw a thread on here of a girl who found her baby's heartbeat at 8wks with a sonoline B doppler, some other girls posted that they loved their sonoline B dopplers. I totally ordered one yesterday lol! I have a cheap one from amazon but i couldn't find my baby's Hb until 14 wks, i knew something was wrong when i couldn't find it at 17 wks, i was hoping the baby was hiding really good :( anyways, this new doppler counts the hb so i will be able to see if my next lo hb slows down or something. Now all i need to do is get pregnant!

I bought one of those when I was pregnant and listened to my lo daily. It made me feel better , definitely the best purchase I made. I did record my babys heartbeat on my iPod and still listen to it now and then it's the only real thing I have to remember my baby. Definitely a good investment though. I love mine and hope to get to use it again in the near future!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> I'm stressing about money tonight, there's some weird goings on lately. First i went to my post-op appt and i wanted to pay my doctors bill for the d&e which goes towards my insurance deductible. At pre-op they said the bill was going to be $450, but when i went to pay it she said i don't owe anything! That stuff doesn't happen to me, a $450 bill doesn't just disappear, i'm afraid i'm gonna get a letter in a month saying they're sending me to collections! Then i get my insurance statement saying i have met $3,338 of my deductible and i owe $2,888. That doesn't make sense cause i've only paid $1,000 so far on my deductible plus my deductible is only 5,000! I'm gonna have to call and straighten some stuff out blah!

Don't you love insurance companies! I had my D&C on August 5th and I just got the bill for that last week. I have yet to get any other bill (not even for my co pay for the blood work I had done in July!). I am sure that you will get a bill if you really do owe the $450, they won't send you to collections right away. Most hospitals will work with you too. It just sucks having to deal with all of this.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Aunie said:
> 
> 
> so i saw a thread on here of a girl who found her baby's heartbeat at 8wks with a sonoline B doppler, some other girls posted that they loved their sonoline B dopplers. I totally ordered one yesterday lol! I have a cheap one from amazon but i couldn't find my baby's Hb until 14 wks, i knew something was wrong when i couldn't find it at 17 wks, i was hoping the baby was hiding really good :( anyways, this new doppler counts the hb so i will be able to see if my next lo hb slows down or something. Now all i need to do is get pregnant!
> 
> I bought one of those when I was pregnant and listened to my lo daily. It made me feel better , definitely the best purchase I made. I did record my babys heartbeat on my iPod and still listen to it now and then it's the only real thing I have to remember my baby. Definitely a good investment though. I love mine and hope to get to use it again in the near future!Click to expand...

I've heard of so many women using these at home. I would love to use one, but I am afraid I would freakout if I couldn't find a heartbeat. I know that sometimes Dr's have trouble finding hearbeats, so I don't know that I would want to put that much pressure on myself.


----------



## wookie130

As cool as I think the dopplers are, I think it would be somewhat of a curse to those of us who have had a loss. I think I'd be obsessive over listening to the hb, and I'd completely freak if I couldn't find it on demand. When (or if) I get pregnant again, I'm not going to get a doppler. I'm going to insist on early scans, but I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi!!!

How is everyone today? I've been thinking of you girls.

I am sooo getting one of those dopplars when I'm past 9 weeks. IF I get preggers. I've had it on my wishlist on Amazon since I was like 4 weeks pregnant.

Sorry your HPT was negative Jenna. :shrug: And YAY for your completent cervix. What kind of infection did you have btw? (Because I need more to worry about.)

Aunie, what happened with your insurance? Genetic testing come back yet?

Twinkie, are you still AFing?

Kelly, good luck with the Clomid!

The IUI went great, I would post the details, but it's a long story and may bore the doodoo out of you.

Because I had a lot of follicles, I was in terrible pain on Monday. I thought I was going to have to go to the ER. I like to whine, but I have a high pain threshold so when I got quiet and started doing pregnancy contraction-type breathing, my husband got very scared. Poor thing.

So by yesterday I started A LOT better. Still pretty sore, but not really in any pain. I feel great today.:yipee:Trying to catch up on housework.:dishes:


----------



## Aunie

Janet-I'm so glad you're back and feeling better!! So now you're on your 2ww? let us know if you spot any symptoms! I would assume IUI would be painful, they stick a tube up your cervix right? ouchy!

I'm 6 dpo today and so far no symptoms. I took a hpt this morning 'just in case' i o'd sooner then i thought. then i took another one this afternoon lol! i have like a million so why not go at it? 


I like the cheap doppler i have but i couldn't hear the hb until second tri. That never freaked me out cause i knew my doppler was cheap and the baby was small. once i started hearing the hb and then all the sudden for 3 days i couldn't hear it anymore, i knew something was wrong and i was right. But the new doppler i bought, i'll be able to hear a hb sooner and it will count it for me so i can keep an eye on it. I think i will be a wreck the next time i get pregnant no matter what i do.


----------



## jennajul2001

Janet, I have no idea what kind of infection I honestly didn't even think of asking , I was so relieved I dont have an incompetent cervix I really couldn't think at that moment. I had many things I wanted to ask and forgot them all lol. After my d&c they gave me a prescription I had to take for 7 days. 

I have decided to give my dh all my tests and he is gonna hide them. I am gonna hold off til Oct 1st if I havent had af by then, then I will test, but until then or until I get AF I am not gonna waste anymore tests. Ive wasted so many and I have one more FRER left and I really dont wanna waste it on a BFN. So hidden they go! It's gonna be a long way to October 1st lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> How is everyone today? I've been thinking of you girls.
> 
> I am sooo getting one of those dopplars when I'm past 9 weeks. IF I get preggers. I've had it on my wishlist on Amazon since I was like 4 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Sorry your HPT was negative Jenna. :shrug: And YAY for your completent cervix. What kind of infection did you have btw? (Because I need more to worry about.)
> 
> Aunie, what happened with your insurance? Genetic testing come back yet?
> 
> Twinkie, are you still AFing?
> 
> Kelly, good luck with the Clomid!
> 
> The IUI went great, I would post the details, but it's a long story and may bore the doodoo out of you.
> 
> Because I had a lot of follicles, I was in terrible pain on Monday. I thought I was going to have to go to the ER. I like to whine, but I have a high pain threshold so when I got quiet and started doing pregnancy contraction-type breathing, my husband got very scared. Poor thing.
> 
> So by yesterday I started A LOT better. Still pretty sore, but not really in any pain. I feel great today.:yipee:Trying to catch up on housework.:dishes:

Glad the IUI went great!

I think AF is just about finished- mainly spotting today. I had what looked like EWCM yesterday and today which freaked me out because I didn't think there was any way I could be Oing this soon (I am only on CD 6!) I went ahead and did an OPK yesterday and today. Yesterday it had 2 lines, but the test line was clearly not as dark as the control line and today there was no second line at all, so.... I guess the CM is just AF leaving???? I don't know. Me and DH are going to try to BD everyother day until I get a + OPK or closer to my usual O date and then BD every day. So tonight is "BD" night. I am so convinced that I am going to O at some crazy time this month and miss the egg and since DH is going out of town Sunday - Tuesday and I go out of town the next weekend I really hope that we can get enough BD in to have a chance this month!


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie, when I was pregnant with my dd (shes 10 now) I bought one from Walmart, I couldn't hear much of anything until I was pretty far along, not sure if its the same type but it was ok for how far along I was lol. it made me feel better but the sonoline b is MUCH better. I love it and hope I get the chance to use it again! I was going to get rid of it after I lost my lo but my DH stopped me, he said we will use it again. I really hope so! fx!


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Aunie, when I was pregnant with my dd (shes 10 now) I bought one from Walmart, I couldn't hear much of anything until I was pretty far along, not sure if its the same type but it was ok for how far along I was lol. it made me feel better but the sonoline b is MUCH better. I love it and hope I get the chance to use it again! I was going to get rid of it after I lost my lo but my DH stopped me, he said we will use it again. I really hope so! fx!

I had no idea you could buy these at Walmart!


----------



## jennajul2001

Twinkie210 said:


> jennajul2001 said:
> 
> 
> Aunie, when I was pregnant with my dd (shes 10 now) I bought one from Walmart, I couldn't hear much of anything until I was pretty far along, not sure if its the same type but it was ok for how far along I was lol. it made me feel better but the sonoline b is MUCH better. I love it and hope I get the chance to use it again! I was going to get rid of it after I lost my lo but my DH stopped me, he said we will use it again. I really hope so! fx!
> 
> I had no idea you could buy these at Walmart!Click to expand...

It wasnt a sonoline b it was some cheaper one, I dont even know if they still sell anything like that anymore lol . This was 10 + yrs ago lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jennajul2001 said:
> 
> 
> Aunie, when I was pregnant with my dd (shes 10 now) I bought one from Walmart, I couldn't hear much of anything until I was pretty far along, not sure if its the same type but it was ok for how far along I was lol. it made me feel better but the sonoline b is MUCH better. I love it and hope I get the chance to use it again! I was going to get rid of it after I lost my lo but my DH stopped me, he said we will use it again. I really hope so! fx!
> 
> I had no idea you could buy these at Walmart!Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt a sonoline b it was some cheaper one, I dont even know if they still sell anything like that anymore lol . This was 10 + yrs ago lol.Click to expand...

It is probably better if they don't... I would be way to tempted to buy one. I think I will leave the doppler up to my doc. I have a freind that goes to the same Dr office who had a still born full term daughter. The Dr. let her come in anytime she felt she needed to to have them check the heartbeat during her next pregnancy. My Dr has offered early bloodwork and an U/S during my next pregnancy which I am greatful for (since I have only had one loss I know there is no real medical need for this). Since the baby never developed enough to be seen on an U/S I am hoping that once I see a bouncing little bean with a heartbeat next time I will be able to relax. But first I have to get pregnant!:dohh:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Twinkie, I think you have a great plan. BD every other night should catch an egg! Miscarriages can do weird stuff to one's cycle so you really don't know when you may Ov. I would be freaking out if my hubs and I were going out of town, especially if it were at different times!

Jenna, if you find out what that infection was, let us know. You are unbelievably brave letting your husband hide your tests. I am a POAS maniac. I'm trying to figure out when to test now that I'm in the TWW. I'm 2dpo, do you think it's too early to test? lol

Aunie, the IUI was actually the least painful thing I've ever done in stirrups. She literally put the speculum in, and then there was some noise and rustling, I think from her unwrapping the syringe and putting it onto the vial the washed sperm was in, and then she's like, "Ok, that's it."

I felt NOTHING. It was great. She said most women don't feel a thing. 

Then I had an acupuncture appointment. I think that was harder for me. I find it really hard to lay still for so long.



> i have like a million so why not go at it?

I totally agree. I use my IC's for when I'm being ridiculous and peeing on things for no good reason. I save my FRER's for when the timing is a little less ridiculous.



> I think i will be a wreck the next time i get pregnant no matter what i do.

Yup, my thoughts exactly.

wookie, when was your D&C?


----------



## Aunie

Is it normal that i always get a line on the opks? It got darker and then darkest but I've done a couple more since O and i always get a faint line.


----------



## nostress

Throughout the menstrual cycle, a small amount of LH is produced - but during the middle of the cycle LH briefly and dramatically increases. Elevated quantities of luteinizing hormone facilitate ovulation.
A positive result (indicating an LH Surge) is indicated by a test band that is of equal or greater intensity (equal or darker) than the control band. A negative result for the LH Surge is indicated when the test band is of lesser intensity (lighter) than the control band or cannot be seen. A negative result means the LH level of the urine sample is at or near its normal level and that the LH surge is not in progress. Remember, there is always some quantity of LH in your system, so a light color band in the test region is NOT an indicator of a positive result.

That is from: https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests.htm

See! I'm still here, just avoiding over-obsessing about my own predicament...

Ok, ATTEMPTING to avoid over-obsessing!


----------



## nostress

Also, check out this link, Aunie, pretty eye opening!
https://peestickcrazy.piczo.com/progressionofopktoovulation?cr=1&linkvar=000044


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> Twinkie, I think you have a great plan. BD every other night should catch an egg! Miscarriages can do weird stuff to one's cycle so you really don't know when you may Ov. I would be freaking out if my hubs and I were going out of town, especially if it were at different times!

Well I plan on starting to use OPKs everyday this weekend. I worked out our schedule and I think we can still arrange it to BD every other day! (If we BD right before DH leaves and the night he comes back and I can do the same thing when I go out of town!) I thought I would have a couple days when we couldn't make it work, but I think we will. Right now FF thinks I will O about 4days after I get back from my trip, so that would be great timing (too bad I don't know if that is true!).


----------



## Aunie

Thank you nostress!

I'm glad you got it worked out twinkie!

Janet-where are you today? Hope everything is going ok

dpo 7 still no symptoms, bfn on hpt. i keep squeezing my bb's willing them to be sore lol, something to give me a little hope! A little glimmer of happiness for a few days!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Thank you nostress!
> 
> I'm glad you got it worked out twinkie!
> 
> Janet-where are you today? Hope everything is going ok
> 
> dpo 7 still no symptoms, bfn on hpt. i keep squeezing my bb's willing them to be sore lol, something to give me a little hope! A little glimmer of happiness for a few days!

Try not to symptom spot (it's hard I know!) With my son, I had NO symptoms at all. I was over 7 weeks before I even took a test because we weren't TTC and I honestly didn't feel pregnant! With my MC, I had just about every symptom. So you never know. Good Luck, are you testing everyday? or are you waiting afew days before you test again?


----------



## nostress

So I think I am throwing the towel in... Going to stop fighting the obsession fight and give in. Probably going to test every few days until my AF shows. I'm pretty sure she's coming... but allowing myself some hope. I feel like if I hope even a little bit for this rare occurence (falling pregnant in my first cycle following a D&C) it won't come because that is being overly-optimistic. But if I don't hope then I'm not even giving it a chance. Ugh... oh well we'll see. May the POAS party commence!

BFN for 9 DPO... let's hope AF doesn't drag this out any further... I expect to see her in 4-6 days!


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> So I think I am throwing the towel in... Going to stop fighting the obsession fight and give in. Probably going to test every few days until my AF shows. I'm pretty sure she's coming... but allowing myself some hope. I feel like if I hope even a little bit for this rare occurence (falling pregnant in my first cycle following a D&C) it won't come because that is being overly-optimistic. But if I don't hope then I'm not even giving it a chance. Ugh... oh well we'll see. May the POAS party commence!
> 
> BFN for 9 DPO... let's hope AF doesn't drag this out any further... I expect to see her in 4-6 days!

Sorry for the BFN :(

FX'd for you!


----------



## jennajul2001

Well I think af is coming. I am 33 days post mc and dnc and I am spotting a little bit of red. So I have the feeling she will be here by tonight or tomorrow but she is coming. I feel so disappointed I could cry, but then I feel happy knowing I can start temping and doing my opks and we are going to bd everyday or every other day too this month so hopefully we will be able to get pregnant again!


----------



## Aunie

nostress- I am poas with you! Still early for both of us. I don't wanna get my hopes up but i don't want to be hopeless either lol.

Jenna-any chance it's implantation spotting? i read that could happen 7-14 days after O

Twinkie-I'm testing like a maniac! one in the morning one at night every day, just having a little fun :blush:


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> nostress- I am poas with you! Still early for both of us. I don't wanna get my hopes up but i don't want to be hopeless either lol.
> 
> Jenna-any chance it's implantation spotting? i read that could happen 7-14 days after O
> 
> Twinkie-I'm testing like a maniac! one in the morning one at night every day, just having a little fun :blush:

I have already started using my OPKs- I couldn't wait to poas:haha: I am only on CD 8, so of course they are negative. I will probably run out before I O and have to buy more!:blush: I am thinking about going and buying a few digital OPKs to back up the cheap ones. Are they worth the money? Me and DH are planning to BD every other day and when I think I am going to O step it up to everyday, so I am not sure it would be worth spending the money, but it would be nice to see that smiley face:winkwink:


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie said:


> Jenna-any chance it's implantation spotting? i read that could happen 7-14 days after O

I'm not sure, I doubt it though, I dont even know if I have o'd so I feel so blind as to what is going on with my body lol. I checked again and there is nothing now so I am just really confused. I guess we will see what happens in the next few days. I just wish something would happen either way so I can start trying , I feel like I'm at a stand still and pointless bding lol.


----------



## JanetPlanet

> i keep squeezing my bb's willing them to be sore lol

That's pretty funny Aunie.

I'm here, but my wireless router was being a monster. I couldn't get online for a while. I felt blind, deaf and dumb....even more than usual. And it's typos big time trying to type on my smartphone.

How are you Aunie? You should be like..... 8 dpo? Sorry for the BFN, but it's extremely early to test, not that it ever stops me from testing. :winkwink:

Jenna, I think it could possibly be implantation bleeding since you don't really know where in your cycle you are.

nostress, so sorry for the BFN! :growlmad:

Twinkie, so glad you figured out your schedule.:happydance:


----------



## nostress

Thanks for the "sorry's" ladies, but HEY I am ONLY 9DPO, not time to get "you'll catch it next time" comments! LOL, who knows, give it a few days... A BFN now isn't a big deal(see that's me being optimistic...)


----------



## JanetPlanet

nostress said:


> Thanks for the "sorry's" ladies, but HEY I am ONLY 9DPO, not time to get "you'll catch it next time" comments! LOL, who knows, give it a few days... A BFN now isn't a big deal(see that's me being optimistic...)

Good job being optimistic! You're totally right, 9DPO is very very early.


----------



## Aunie

I'm with you nostress! When I wake up tommorow and poas I'll think of you lol! When i hold the stick up to the light and look at it from every angle I'll take comfort that you are doing the same ;)

Welcome back janet, i don't like typing on my phone either. I'm excited to see if your IUI worked, i have a good feeling for you!

Jenna-i still got my fx'd for you!

Twinkie-it's better to be safe then sorry, I'll poas on my opks early too just in case. This is my first time doing the opks and i just have the internet cheapies. I've heard a lot of good thing's about the digi opk's, let us know how you like them!


Someone posted a documentary about sperm and it was really kind of interesting. I learned a couple things. Sperm count is higher and of better quality in the morning so lots of morning sex! Also when you orgasm, it helps pull the sperm in and up where it needs to go so take it slow and make sure you get yours lol. I also learned that apparently, the vagina is sperm hell poor little fellas:haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> Thanks for the "sorry's" ladies, but HEY I am ONLY 9DPO, not time to get "you'll catch it next time" comments! LOL, who knows, give it a few days... A BFN now isn't a big deal(see that's me being optimistic...)

I still have my FX'd for you!:winkwink:


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Someone posted a documentary about sperm and it was really kind of interesting. I learned a couple things. Sperm count is higher and of better quality in the morning so lots of morning sex! Also when you orgasm, it helps pull the sperm in and up where it needs to go so take it slow and make sure you get yours lol. I also learned that apparently, the vagina is sperm hell poor little fellas:haha:

I've heard that sperm count is higher inthe morning too! I wish DH wanted morning sex more... I am just glad he agreed to everyother day! He was already complaining last night that he can't keep this pace up:haha: I am only on CD 8 buddy, you have 10-15 more days of this schedule! I think he will be more excited when I ovulate than I will.:dohh: Hopefully it works this month, I doubt if he will be as accomodating next month.

I've also heard that we should orgasm too, but then some websites say that orgasm's change you ph and can effect the gender? (Theory is you need to orgasm for a boy not orgasm for a girl- I think this was from Shettles) While DH and I aren't really trying to do any gender selection (I orgasm when ever we have time...:haha:) I would like to have a girl. Have any of you ever tried any of the Shettles methods?


----------



## Aunie

One of my friends had two boys and really wanted a girl, she said the girl sperm live longer so they only bd before O and she got her girl! They didn't do that this time and she's having another boy. She's 36 her husband has only one testical, had a reverse vasectomy and at the time they got pregnant he had his sperm checked (cause they do that after vasectomys) they said his sperm count was still to low to conceive! So there's hope for all of us, we just got to try to think positive.


----------



## nostress

At 10DPO BFN again... Oh well 3-5 more days. I can do this!


----------



## Aunie

9 dpo and still bfn

My husband has promised to try all the tricks with me next O. The best time for me to get pregnant would be feb or march for financial reasons but i don't want to wait that long. Still i won't be too disappointed unless i'm still bfn in april


----------



## nostress

Aunie, it's nice knowing we're at the same place in our cycles right now. LOL, POAS together is kinda fun, even with the BFNs. I have a very VERY strong feeling my AF is coming... Boobs are a bit bigger, but not sore, I'm getting dizzy and woozy easier and kinda achey. Been awhile since I've had a regular period, but I think those could have been my indicators... We'll see.

Twinkie, thanks for keeping your FXed! My toes are Xed too!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Aunie said:


> When i hold the stick up to the light and look at it from every angle I'll take comfort that you are doing the same ;)

Whoa Aunie, have you been spying on me? :haha: lol I do exactly the same thing.



Aunie said:


> Welcome back janet, i don't like typing on my phone either. I'm excited to see if your IUI worked, i have a good feeling for you!

Thanks so much!

Come on BFP for all of us!!:happydance:


----------



## jennajul2001

Gl to you girls testing already! I have my fx!!! Really hoping for your bfp!!

As for me well I had no more spotting last night or this morning, got home from work though and I had a bit of pink on the tissue and now nothing. I'm so confused. I have been soo tired the last few days after work I have to nap lol.

I gave in and took a clearblue digital hpt at around 6pm tonight and it was a "not pregnant" so I give up and I just wish af would show up so I can move on I feel like it's just dragging out the inevitable and I hate to keep having hope for nothing. I'm now 34 days since my mc and dnc and really wanna start cd1 already.


----------



## JanetPlanet

I know what you're going through Jenna, I think we all do. It's a difficult time. Frustrating and confusing.


----------



## Aunie

Jenna-when did your hcg go back to normal?


----------



## jennajul2001

I'm not sure of the exact date that my hcg went back to normal as I didnt have any hpts to test with, finally did on September 1st and it was a BFN.

I really think I will be on CD1 in the am, I am spotting again a little heavier than before so we will see in the morning, at least if I am I can move on and start again. I just really want AF to come lol.


----------



## Aunie

I read you're supposed to count the day your hcg goes normal as cd 1. If you estimate the day your hcg went normal, how many dpo would you be? I would estimate af wouldn't be due for you until the 22nd or 29th. of course i don't really know what i'm talking about though. I think it's possible for you to be preggos and testing to early though.

My hcg was normal aug 24th, two weeks later i got a +opk now I'm expecting af in a another week or a bfp.

does this make sense at all? It's hard for me to explain my thinking lol and of course this is just my theory.


----------



## Aunie

Nostress-I'm glad we're testing together, it does make it more fun :)

Janet-I get crazy on my hpts lately! i even hold a little flashlight behind it and see if i can see another line in there somewhere and i leave them on the counter forever to see if a line eventually shows up lol. I know i'm a little obsessive right now but it's what i need to do to heal ya know?


----------



## JanetPlanet

Aunie said:


> Janet-I get crazy on my hpts lately! i even hold a little flashlight behind it and see if i can see another line in there somewhere and i leave them on the counter forever to see if a line eventually shows up lol. I know i'm a little obsessive right now but it's what i need to do to heal ya know?

That's hilarious! I just ran and put the flashlight in the bathroom. lololol 

I think if it helps you to heal, you should do whatever you need to do. Within reason of course. My hubs says it worries him that I research stuff all the time. It worries me sometimes too, but that's not going to stop me.

On another note...an oinky note. I have been eating everything in the house today. :pizza::icecream::help:

AND I've been a cranky monster. :devil::gun:

The hubs went out tonight and won't be home till tomorrow sometime and he irritated the crap out of me because he was telling me how much he was going to miss falling asleep with me tonight. And I (the gigantic bitch) was thinking how nice it was going to be to have the house to myself because the kids went to a party and won't be home either. 

And I can't blame pregnancy or PMS cuz it's too early for either of those things darnit. :saywhat: 

I guess I'm just a big fat hungry monster today.


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't know that you can always count the first day you get a negative pt as CD 1 because I would have O'd sometime around CD 4-6 then!:haha: Unless maybe the test I used was just really sensitive and my levels were very low at my last + test.

I spotted for several days before AF after my MC and she started right at 35 days after my D&C, so maybe she is a knockin'. (or I will keep my FX'd for a + test if not:winkwink:)


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie- you're right, we're all different and there's really no way of knowing what's going on. Just gotta wait it out i guess.

Janet-maybe you can blame it on stress or anxiousness? You go ahead and eat whatever you want and enjoy your alone time! If researching makes you feel better go for it, just try not to let yourself stress to much. The internet is a wonderful but dangerous tool lol!


----------



## Aunie

10 dpo, bfn and still no symptoms. I don't feel like af is coming either, i have a feeling she might take awhile for me.

My doppler came yesterday, it's so pretty! I can't wait to use it someday :mail:


----------



## nostress

Aunie, I am waiting on the rest of my pregnancy tests to come in the mail so no testing for me today. Still having hip pain and acheyness. With my angel baby this was the DPO that I got my BFP, 11DPO! Ugh... we'll see.

I have the sonoline b doppler, it is beautiful too! I WANT TO USE IT!

I checked on my FF chart. I should get my period sometime this week and ovulate around the exact same time that my husband and I start our 3000 mile trip/move. The good thing is the first few days of the trip will be spent relaxing at a relatives house, the bad news is... it's my parents! LOL, BD-ing in my childhood bedroom that's right below my parents room, with DD sleeping in her toddler bed beside us, oh yeah! heehee, this is going to be interesting. And they don't really even know we're trying so we can't just present them with earplugs and DD and say, hey can you watch her for the night? Ovulating.


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> Aunie, I am waiting on the rest of my pregnancy tests to come in the mail so no testing for me today. Still having hip pain and acheyness. With my angel baby this was the DPO that I got my BFP, 11DPO! Ugh... we'll see.
> 
> I have the sonoline b doppler, it is beautiful too! I WANT TO USE IT!
> 
> I checked on my FF chart. I should get my period sometime this week and ovulate around the exact same time that my husband and I start our 3000 mile trip/move. The good thing is the first few days of the trip will be spent relaxing at a relatives house, the bad news is... it's my parents! LOL, BD-ing in my childhood bedroom that's right below my parents room, with DD sleeping in her toddler bed beside us, oh yeah! heehee, this is going to be interesting. And they don't really even know we're trying so we can't just present them with earplugs and DD and say, hey can you watch her for the night? Ovulating.

Well, FX'd that you get a BFP this month, then you don't have to worry about BDing with an audience~:haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, here is my rant for the day...

First off, DH just left on a business trip and won't be back until Tuesday, so it is me, DS, and the dog for two days :(

(OH, we did make sure to BD this afternoon before he left, just in case- but I don't think I will be Oing anytime soon anyway)

So I see a post on FB and apparently by SIL is probably going to be induced tomorrow at 35W 3D. I talked to her on Friday and she said they estimated the baby only weighed 4lbs then and is very small for her gestational age. Then she started complaining that they keep sending her for NST every week and running all these blood tests, because they cost her $600 everytime she does one! HELLO, it is making sure that you and the baby are healthy- do you really think that there is any price that is too high for that? I could tell that she wanted me to feel sorry for her and I am not going to do that. In the end she will most likely get to bring a healthy little girl home with her, so no I am not going to feel sorry for her. And she is complaining about this to me, when she knows that I just lost a baby last month, yet I don't complain to her. Not once have I ever given her some sob story. She is such a selfish brat. She flits around town doing whatever she wants, then wants to complain that she is having complications. Maybe if she took what the doctor told her more seriously, she wouldn't be in this situation. Then she starts posting stuff on DH's FB page that she hopes his niece isn't born while he is out of town. I don't know if this was an attempt to get him to feel sorry for her or what, but he is not cancelling his business trip, he can see his niece when he gets back.

I have digressed. So anyway back to my original point she is most likely getting induced tomorrow. And I am probably being a brat by saying this, but I am not very happy. It is only 2 days after DS's birthday, so I will forever have to schedule birthday parties around her schedule. Poor DS, gets overlooked all the time, because my "in laws" spend more time with SIL's kids than him, and now he is practically going to have to share his birthday too. Plus my MIL will be flying in town when SIL has her baby and I will be expected to bring DS over to SIL's house to visit her every day. My MIL has never visited at my house since me and DH have been married, we always have to go visit her at SIL's house. Is this strange to anyone else. We live 10 minutes away from SIL, that is it.

TBH, I still harbor some resentment toward MIL, because she has came into town when each of my niece's were born for 4-6 weeks, and will again for this one, but didn't visit- not even one day- when DS was born. She didn't see him until he was 3 months old! I don't know if my DH told her about the miscarriage and I don't really care if he does, my family isn't important to her anyway.

Plus MIL will probably be in town during O time now- as if I needed added stress!

Sorry for the long rant, but I will probably be in a bad mood for awhile!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Twinkie, I'm sorry you have inlaws like this. I would gladly yell at all of them for you.

I don't think anything you said was unreasonable at all. In fact, I would be much angrier than you are.


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> Twinkie, I'm sorry you have inlaws like this. I would gladly yell at all of them for you.
> 
> I don't think anything you said was unreasonable at all. In fact, I would be much angrier than you are.

Thanks. I feel bad for feeling this way, but I am at my wits end! It is probably good that DH is out of town, I probably would have started a huge fight with him over SIL. Well latest update is that she had some bad heart rates at the hospital this evening, so she might be induced tonight. Hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## jennajul2001

Twinkie210 said:


> I don't know that you can always count the first day you get a negative pt as CD 1 because I would have O'd sometime around CD 4-6 then!:haha: Unless maybe the test I used was just really sensitive and my levels were very low at my last + test.
> 
> I spotted for several days before AF after my MC and she started right at 35 days after my D&C, so maybe she is a knockin'. (or I will keep my FX'd for a + test if not:winkwink:)

If she's knocking I am not answering lol. Woke up this morning hoping to see AF but nope stopped spotting last night, and nothing today so far, expecting it to start again tonight but we will see. This is frustrating lol.


----------



## jennajul2001

Twinkine, So sorry you have to deal with in laws like that, I can kind of relate as my inlaws are the same way. Wonder if its something to do with being closer to the daughters children (lol sounds weird I know). My MIL is much more interested in my SILs DD than in our DD. And we live right next door to them. So they have ample opportunity to spend time with her and they don't really try. It was worse when we lived farther away we rarely heard from them ever. I have flipped out on them a couple times but nothing changes, they don't care, so I am over it. 

When we had our mc my MIL didnt really care at all. She barely reacted when I told her I was pregnant. Its a crappy situation to be in. I hate it, but I love my DH and I will deal for him! hopefully it all works out for you!!


----------



## Goodluckbear

Can I join u? I just had my d&c last Friday, Sep 16th. I was 7 weeks along. Reading all your positive posts has certainly helped me lots!

Everything happened so fast. I started spotting fresh red blood at 7 pm Wednesday night. Rushed straight to the a&e where they did a scan. They found the baby and the heartbeat was strong. So they sent me home with orders for bed rest and some progesterone pills. But on Thursday the bleeding continued and my cramps got more intense. I called my regular doctor and she told me to come in right away. She did a scan and found that the baby's heartbeat was still strong but the baby was small - measuring only 6 weeks when I should be 7. She sent me home after a progesterone shot. But the bleeding and cramps continued. We called my doctor again and she said to go back to the hospital. It was midnight but she did a scan anyway. This time the baby's heartbeat was weak. By morning, when we did a high definition scan the heartbeat was completely gone. I did the d&c that very afternoon. 

I have no idea what happened. One moment I was happily expecting and the next I am not. What's worse is that I am now getting morning sickness. I did not have that at all while I was pregnant. Actually, I should have guessed something was not right then.

I wanted that baby so badly.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Goodluckbear, welcome. But I wish I didn't need to welcome you here. What a devastating story. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jennajul2001

Goodluckbear, welcome! I am so sorry for your loss! And I really wish you didnt have to join us!

I just wanted to say.....Not having morning sickness is not a sign of anything some people just don`t get it or get it a little further along. I didnt have morning sickness with my first pregnancy (only 1 time did I get sick and I was almost 4 months) and I had a healthy pregnancy, this last time I had no morning sickness until later on and only a handful of times. I mc at 16 weeks. So no morning sickness is really not good or bad. 

Hopefully you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Goodluckbear

I didn't think much about the lack of morning sickness too as I didn't have serious nausea with #1. but this time round, I hardly felt pregnant. The only time I felt sick was when I got my bfp at 13dpo. This would have been #2 btw.

The doctor advised me to wait 2 cycles to get my hormones in check. But I dun think we can! Just can't wait to get started all over again.


----------



## jennajul2001

I know what you mean, after my mc all I could think about was trying again. Well who am I kidding that's all I still think about lol. My Dr said I could start trying right away, although I would have no idea when I am ovulating if I didn't wait for my first AF. So that is the predicament I am currently in. Waiting impatiently for my first AF to show and she isn't. It`s frustrating not knowing what is going on.


----------



## Goodluckbear

I totally get that. It's like having 2 voices at the back of my head. One voice says 'no no you got to wait. Build back your health and make better eggs before trying' and another goes 'it's going to be a perfectly good egg. And nothing happens if you don't try!'

I think I probably will go for it anyway. Waiting for af is probably going to drive me crazy. I need a distraction!


----------



## nostress

Goodluckbear, welcome, and I am so sorry for your loss. I'm very glad you found us though, these ladies have helped me TREMENDOUSLY since my D&C! If you'll look at the first post in this thread and give me your stats I'll add you! And BD-ing is a WONDERFUL distraction!

Twinkie - I am PISSED for you, I could see my sister being selfish and not taking a pregnancy seriously and it would make me sooooo mad! Ugh!!! And the dynamic with your in laws is odd to say the least. But it's their loss... would you really want your DS around people who are close minded and selfish like that anyways... (I have issues with my own family so my husband tells me to think that way. He tells me it's their loss they don't want a close relationship with me, I reply, no it's DD's loss too, she doesn't get grandparents. He says... Would I really want her exposed to their behavior though? And of course I wouldn't want her influenced by their selfishness). But I digress, your SIL is being ridiculous, but I do wish her all the best this evening if she is induced. Keep us posted!

AUNIE!!! I bought hpts today to hold me over till my cheapies arrive in the mail. BFN. Ah well, had some period like cramps earlier...


----------



## nostress

Jenna - My fingers are still crossed for you!


----------



## nostress

Janet - Just read your post from earlier, I've felt like that too, I'm sure we all have... Being a fat hungry monster can be nice sometimes though. It's like your taking care of that inner persona that doesn't get to come out very often, and you're doing it at a very opportune moment, what with everyone out tonight. I do hope that you are able to satiate that inner monster in one night though, or watch out DH! LOL. ;-)


----------



## Twinkie210

Goodluckbear said:


> Can I join u? I just had my d&c last Friday, Sep 16th. I was 7 weeks along. Reading all your positive posts has certainly helped me lots!
> 
> Everything happened so fast. I started spotting fresh red blood at 7 pm Wednesday night. Rushed straight to the a&e where they did a scan. They found the baby and the heartbeat was strong. So they sent me home with orders for bed rest and some progesterone pills. But on Thursday the bleeding continued and my cramps got more intense. I called my regular doctor and she told me to come in right away. She did a scan and found that the baby's heartbeat was still strong but the baby was small - measuring only 6 weeks when I should be 7. She sent me home after a progesterone shot. But the bleeding and cramps continued. We called my doctor again and she said to go back to the hospital. It was midnight but she did a scan anyway. This time the baby's heartbeat was weak. By morning, when we did a high definition scan the heartbeat was completely gone. I did the d&c that very afternoon.
> 
> I have no idea what happened. One moment I was happily expecting and the next I am not. What's worse is that I am now getting morning sickness. I did not have that at all while I was pregnant. Actually, I should have guessed something was not right then.
> 
> I wanted that baby so badly.

I just wanted to say that I am sorry for your loss. I lost my second pregnancy at 7 weeks also (although I never got to see our little one on an U/S, he/she never grew that far). I have an 8 year old son, which I am lucky to have, but I wanted this baby so much. I wanted my son to get to be a big brother.

The ladies on this tread are so supportive. You can post whatever you are feeling and they don't judge. So sorry you had to join us, but welcome.:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> Twinkie - I am PISSED for you, I could see my sister being selfish and not taking a pregnancy seriously and it would make me sooooo mad! Ugh!!! And the dynamic with your in laws is odd to say the least. But it's their loss... would you really want your DS around people who are close minded and selfish like that anyways... (I have issues with my own family so my husband tells me to think that way. He tells me it's their loss they don't want a close relationship with me, I reply, no it's DD's loss too, she doesn't get grandparents. He says... Would I really want her exposed to their behavior though? And of course I wouldn't want her influenced by their selfishness). But I digress, your SIL is being ridiculous, but I do wish her all the best this evening if she is induced. Keep us posted!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for for being pissed for me! I am trying to let things go, I figure the resentment and anger isn't good for anyone! I sometimes just have to rant awhile to get it out of my system.
> 
> Still testing everyday with OPKs, still -. Thats OK since DH is out of town until tomorrow night.
> 
> No news yet about my SIL/niece.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## jennajul2001

Well pretty sure AF is here for me, yeay!! CD 1 for me so now I can start actually trying! I'm so excited that it finally here and the waiting is over! I was going to start temping today but totally forgot when I woke up this morning, is it ok if I start tommorow morning?? I've never taken my bbt before so I don't know the proper procedure to do it lol. 

And around when would I start opks? Ive never used those properly either lol. All new to me so I hope I can catach an eggie this month! I am normally a 28-29 day cycle, so we will see if it stays the same after my mc!


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Well pretty sure AF is here for me, yeay!! CD 1 for me so now I can start actually trying! I'm so excited that it finally here and the waiting is over! I was going to start temping today but totally forgot when I woke up this morning, is it ok if I start tommorow morning?? I've never taken my bbt before so I don't know the proper procedure to do it lol.
> 
> And around when would I start opks? Ive never used those properly either lol. All new to me so I hope I can catach an eggie this month! I am normally a 28-29 day cycle, so we will see if it stays the same after my mc!

Congrats on AF! It is OK to start temping tomorrow. You just need to get a baseline so you can tell when you get your temp spike (my first day of AF, by temps are usually still high anyway, it takes a couple days for mine to go back down to pre O levels). If you are normally a 28/29 days cycle my OPKs say to start using them the day after AF finishes (but I use the cheap dip stick ones, not the digital). If you are using the cheap ones, I also recommend using them twice a day when you get close to your time you O, I would say probably CD 10 for your length cycle. I only got one positive on my OPKs the month I got pregnant and luckily I was testing twice a day, or I would have missed the surge! Good Luck!


----------



## jennajul2001

Thanks Twinkie thats great to know. I will definitely start tommorow morning then! I will probably start opks (the dip strips lol) the day AF finishes then. I don't wanna miss out on my surge. We are gonna bd everyday or every 2 days just in case anyways lol. But it would be nice to know when I O though lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG! Update on the SIL...

She had her baby at 3:45 this morning, via C-Section. Baby weighed 3lbs 12oz, but is doing fine and doesn't need any oxygen.

Here is the best part. Neither me nor DH got a phone call! I had to find out on FB! What kind of family did I marry in to? The only reason I knew that she was in the hospital and was going to get induced was because of FB. Neither me nor DH got one phone call this whole weekend. I took the initiative and talked to her on Friday to find out how she was doing. I refuse to comment on FB. I am not even going to pretend like I know. I am beyond mad. How can you announce something like this on FB and not tell you family first?


----------



## jennajul2001

Twinkie I am so sorry! Did they finally call you to tell you guys? That is really terrible, I am so sorry you have to deal with that!

As for me, I give up I guess I am not officially on CD anything! My bleeding completely stopped and I havent even filled a single pad. I am so confused it's getting to be crazy. I really thought today was it! But nope! Maybe later on tonight or tommorow. I have no cramping yet so we will see. I really was hoping to start while I have my 2 days off. I am scared its gonna be crazy heavy and I dont want any "accidents" at work lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Twinkie I am so sorry! Did they finally call you to tell you guys? That is really terrible, I am so sorry you have to deal with that!
> 
> As for me, I give up I guess I am not officially on CD anything! My bleeding completely stopped and I havent even filled a single pad. I am so confused it's getting to be crazy. I really thought today was it! But nope! Maybe later on tonight or tommorow. I have no cramping yet so we will see. I really was hoping to start while I have my 2 days off. I am scared its gonna be crazy heavy and I dont want any "accidents" at work lol.

I never did get a phone call, but DH said she called him this afternoon, but I think it is because he posted something on her wall on FB. He told her that if anything chanes that he better get a phone call and not find out on FB. Good for him!

Sorry about AF or the lack there of! Hopefully she comes for real soon, so you can start fresh.

Of course while DH is out of town our internet connection goes down, so I am relying on my phone to keep up with all of your posts, so sorry iif I miss something!


----------



## Aunie

Goodluckbear-welcome honey, I'm so sorry for your loss. If you ever need to talk or rant about your feelings we're all here for you!

Nostress-I bought some frer over the weekend even though i have like 50 internet cheapies. I figured i'd use them when i eventually get a bfp but I've gone and used 2 already lol! I've gone a bit insane on my hpts this weekend, I'm a little burnt out now and my eyes hurt from squinting at the damn things. 11 dpo bfn. I'm starting to feel like af might be coming. I've been feeling lazy today and a little crampy. It'd be fun if me and you get on the same cycle!

Jenna- I'm sorry the :witch: is messing with you!! I hope you get a steady flow soon and i hope it's not bleed through your pants heavy

Twinkie-I'm sorry for your family troubles. It's a hard situation, on the one hand you want to write them off but on the other hand they're family. Wish they would treat you with a little more love and respect.


----------



## nostress

Jenna - I KNEW my AF was here this morning, cramps and gassy and just knew it. It took until 10 hours later to ACTUALLY start bleeding. After I went for a 2 mile run (I've been abstaining from exercise until I got my period). So I guess I had to jostle it out... blegh.

Aunie - I hate to do it but... I'm wishing you would get your AF soon too (BFP would be better though!) But it would be awesome to be on the same cycle. And I am considerably happier than I thought I would be about being on my period (11 day luteal phase)

Twinkie - Congrats to your SIL, your inlaws are ridiculous and DON'T LET THEM GET YOU DOWN. People can be very stupid.


----------



## nursekelly

goodluckbear-so glad you found us! this site will help you tons. but i am so sorry for your loss...we'll get through this journey together!

twinkie! ugh. family sucks sometimes. i'm so sorry that you're having to deal w/ this crap while already going through so much personally. 

nostress and aunie-fx'd for your bfps!! i'm just so ready for one of us to get one!

jenna-af yet??

janet-any news on if iui worked? 

as for me...i got a +opk on the 18th!! (cd 14) also had O pains the last couple days so i thought it was on it's way. we have def been doing the bd like it's going out of style! we bd'd fri/sat/sun, maybe tonight...but maybe that's overdoing it. so now...i guess i'm in my tww?? it is def gonna be a lonnng 2 weeks! praying desperately that we caught our eggy :dust:


----------



## nursekelly

nostress said:


> Jenna - I KNEW my AF was here this morning, cramps and gassy and just knew it. It took until 10 hours later to ACTUALLY start bleeding. After I went for a 2 mile run (I've been abstaining from exercise until I got my period). So I guess I had to jostle it out... blegh.

oops...i missed that! sorry the witch came! but at least now you have some dates to go by. i think that was the hardest part b/f af started...trying to figure out when O was around! it should be easier now to time things.


----------



## Goodluckbear

Thanks everyone. There are times I think I'm ok but the littlest things can sometimes trigger me to just cry. Yesterday I deleted my pregnancy on the babycentre site. Instead of just removing the entry, there was a 1 page description of how they were sorry about my loss, etc. That got me. I know it is just a stupid computer but I think I was not ready to see that from a babycentre machine!

Nostress - sex sounds like a great distraction! If only we can do it 24x7 lol. Ttc is all I can think about now.

Twinkie - yeah family can be strange sometimes. I don't know but your SIL may not know if you wanted to know. She could have wanted to call but probably was not sure if she should. Congrats on the arrival of your niece!

Jenna - it could still be af? Hope it comes soon! I know, the wait... 

Nursekelly - FX you caught the eggy this time! Sounds like you got all bases covered!

I'm thinking of getting one of those smoothie machines for making juice. I was reading up about nutrition for conception and eating lots of fruit and vegetables from each color group sounds like it could work. And the only way I would have the discipline to munch that all down if it were juiced. Anyone tried that?


----------



## Aunie

goodluckbear- A smoothie machine sounds like a great idea! You could even sneak some veggies in there and keep at it after you get your bfp.

Nostress-I think i would of got a faint line by now so now i'm just hoping af comes soon. I'm glad you're happy and kudos to you for keeping in shape!

Nursekelly-I hope you got it babe! Did you use pre-seed?


----------



## jennajul2001

Sorry AF came Nostress. I had my fx for you to get a BFP. Hopefully this cycle is it for you!

Nursekelly - I have my FX for you to get your BFP ! 

Aunie - I still have my FX for you too to get your BFP!

I am counting today as CD1, it was heavier than spotting and still here but alot lighter. I'm almost certain by tomorrow it will be heavier (I hope!) If not then Ill rethink counting today as CD1 lol. Its all so messed up I wish it was just clearly AF lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

Goodluckbear said:


> Thanks everyone. There are times I think I'm ok but the littlest things can sometimes trigger me to just cry. Yesterday I deleted my pregnancy on the babycentre site. Instead of just removing the entry, there was a 1 page description of how they were sorry about my loss, etc. That got me. I know it is just a stupid computer but I think I was not ready to see that from a babycentre machine!
> 
> Nostress - sex sounds like a great distraction! If only we can do it 24x7 lol. Ttc is all I can think about now.
> 
> Twinkie - yeah family can be strange sometimes. I don't know but your SIL may not know if you wanted to know. She could have wanted to call but probably was not sure if she should. Congrats on the arrival of your niece!
> 
> Jenna - it could still be af? Hope it comes soon! I know, the wait...
> 
> Nursekelly - FX you caught the eggy this time! Sounds like you got all bases covered!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one of those smoothie machines for making juice. I was reading up about nutrition for conception and eating lots of fruit and vegetables from each color group sounds like it could work. And the only way I would have the discipline to munch that all down if it were juiced. Anyone tried that?

I know the strangest things trigger me still too. I teared up this morning listening to a song on the radio. The funny thing was it really wasn't about babies, it was actually the song me and my dad danced to at my wedding. But there is a line talks about a father holding his daughter and I about lost it!

Thanks for giving SIL the benefit of the doubt, but I know that is not the case. This is her third and she called us with both of the other girls, infact she called us so we could come visit at the hospital even before the other two was born. I don't know what her problem is this time.

Fingers crossed for those of you waiting on your BFPs!

And those that just started AF, I hope she isn't too bad to you!

I am still waiting on O... negative OPK again and no EWCM, so I am guessing it will be a while longer. FF still thinks I will O next week. I hate waiting!


----------



## Aunie

12 dpo, I didn't test this morning, I'm having brown spotting. Looks like i'm on my way to joining you nostress :)


----------



## jennajul2001

Sorry to hear that Aunie, I am on CD2 today still light but its picking up. Hopefully it comes and goes fast lol. 

I was feeling hopeful the last few days and now I am feeling a little depressed, hopefully we all get our BFPs in October!!


----------



## jennajul2001

go figure lol I go back to work tomorrow and af is deciding to get heavier tonight lol! Gonna have to double up tomorow lol. I hate not knowing how bad its gonna be. Oh well at least she's here full on now lol.


----------



## Aunie

I wasn't very hopeful for a bfp this month, I think it'll take a couple months for me. I have my fx for all of you though! You ladies have been a big comfort to me, i'm glad i found bnb.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, now I am confused! I did an OPK this morning and it looked like it was going to be dark but still neg. So I set it down and went to take my shower. I happened to look at it again and 1/2 of the test line is super dark and the other half is just kind of dark(not darker than the control line). So do I go by the darkest part of the line??? I think I am going to make DH BD again tonight just in case (we BD'd last night too). I wasn't expecting a positive for at least 5 more days!:dohh: (Today is CD13, but I ALWAYS O late) What do you think should I consider it positive? I was going to try to check my CM, but since me an DH BD'd last night, it is kind of hard to tell:blush:


----------



## jennajul2001

Wish I knew, I havent used opks yet, waiting to start after my af is gone lol. So excited to try them! But I would bd again tonight just to be safe lol. Good Luck!! :)

I am so confused about my AF, I thought the af after a mc/dnc was supposed to be heavy, mine is light and I'm not crampy (I don't usually have much cramps but still lol).
I guess I'm just confused.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I did two other OPKs- at 11 and 4:45- and both were negative (but they did have a pretty dark test line) so either my surge was yesterday evening/last night or I am still waiting. I had what might be EWCM, but it was a little thicker than normal, so I don't know... it could be left over:spermy: from BD last night, but I noticed it both this afternoon and when I got home, so I would have thought that would have been gone by now! It's so confusing!

Jenna- maybe AF is just starting off light and will get heavier? I don't have any advice, because when mine started it was really heavy!


----------



## Aunie

Af isn't being nice to me, it's a lot heavier and more crampy. I'm worried that my bb's aren't sore, they usually always are during af. Makes me think my body isn't completely balanced yet.


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Af isn't being nice to me, it's a lot heavier and more crampy. I'm worried that my bb's aren't sore, they usually always are during af. Makes me think my body isn't completely balanced yet.

Well hopefully AF gets everything back to normal for you then :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

Twinkie, any part of the line that's dark counts, even if part of it is totally light. I would BD anyway.

Aunie, sorry your AF isn't being nice. 

Jenna, my first AF after my D&C was confusing too. It lasted forever. Sorry, I know that's not really helpful.

I've been busy and not feeling great emotionally. I'm trying not to bring any down with me. But I've totally been thinking of you girls and wishing you the best.


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> Twinkie, any part of the line that's dark counts, even if part of it is totally light. I would BD anyway.
> 
> Aunie, sorry your AF isn't being nice.
> 
> Jenna, my first AF after my D&C was confusing too. It lasted forever. Sorry, I know that's not really helpful.
> 
> I've been busy and not feeling great emotionally. I'm trying not to bring any down with me. But I've totally been thinking of you girls and wishing you the best.

sorry to hear your feeling down:hugs:
Do you think you have a chance this month? 8 DPO... are you going to test soon? or just wait for AF?


----------



## Aunie

The genetic test from the baby came back, there was a chromosome abnormality but its non-recurrent. Nothing wrong geneticly with hubby or me. I'm very happy about that but at the same time frustrated that I keep losing my babies. I don't feel well today, I feel weak and tired. (Tmi) I went to bed with a super tampon and super pad, I woke up soaked with blood, seems to be slowing down a bit now thank god!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> The genetic test from the baby came back, there was a chromosome abnormality but its non-recurrent. Nothing wrong geneticly with hubby or me. I'm very happy about that but at the same time frustrated that I keep losing my babies. I don't feel well today, I feel weak and tired. (Tmi) I went to bed with a super tampon and super pad, I woke up soaked with blood, seems to be slowing down a bit now thank god!

Sorry about AF, I hope she doesn't stick around too long! Great news that the chromosome abnormality is non-recurrent. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie said:


> The genetic test from the baby came back, there was a chromosome abnormality but its non-recurrent. Nothing wrong geneticly with hubby or me. I'm very happy about that but at the same time frustrated that I keep losing my babies. I don't feel well today, I feel weak and tired. (Tmi) I went to bed with a super tampon and super pad, I woke up soaked with blood, seems to be slowing down a bit now thank god!

Great news that there is nothing wrong with you or your hubby! You will get your sticky bean soon!! 

I know how you feel about AF, i went to bed last night thinking I was almost finished it, well woke up this morning soaked in blood. It decided to come on heavy while I was sleeping. Had to double up at work. It's not too bad now but hopefully its gone soon.


----------



## Goodluckbear

I do hope everyone gets a sticky bean this cycle! Would love to see success stories here for everyone :)

I've just completed my course of antibiotics. Feels good to be done with that. The spotting seems to be gone too. Apart from a slight tender feeling where the baby was (is that normal?) I feel physically fine. Also decided to take another week off work to spend more quality time with my toddler. I have not decided what to say to my co-workers since I took off so suddenly...they have no idea what happened. They think I got some virus or something like that (most of them are still single)


----------



## Twinkie210

Goodluckbear said:


> I do hope everyone gets a sticky bean this cycle! Would love to see success stories here for everyone :)
> 
> I've just completed my course of antibiotics. Feels good to be done with that. The spotting seems to be gone too. Apart from a slight tender feeling where the baby was (is that normal?) I feel physically fine. Also decided to take another week off work to spend more quality time with my toddler. I have not decided what to say to my co-workers since I took off so suddenly...they have no idea what happened. They think I got some virus or something like that (most of them are still single)

It is hard to decide what to tell co-workers. I have a couple close friends at work so they knew I was pregnant and they also knew I was having some complications too (I had cramping and spotting for a week, before my MC was confirmed on an U/S). So I texted them when I got the bad news. But no one else knew I was even pregnant, so it was hard to decide what to tell them. I could tell when I came back that some of them wanted to ask what was going on, but only one nosey lady had the nerve to ask. I just told her it was personal. I told my boss and that was it. I did end up sending an e-mail to a bunch of ladies I work with about a memorial walk/fundraiser I am doing and I mentioned my loss in it. Most were very nice and supportive. The same lady that asked me what was wrong decided it was her job to forward my e-mail to a male coworker who didn't know, which kind of made me mad. I didn't care that he knew, it was just not her place to forward my e-mail on just for gossip purpose...

I don't know if my experience will help but I thought I would share. Good luck deciding what to say, I know it is difficult!


----------



## nursekelly

aunie-glad to hear the genetic defect isn't hereditary. sending a big hug your way!

praying that we all get our bfp's in october!

i've been having a hard time the last few days and i'm not really sure why?! i'm just feeling alone with all this lately. it's like all around me everyone's lives are moving right along and i still just feel empty. maybe i've just been hormonal b/c of O or maybe b/c the tww is getting to me, but geez! i mean i work with tons of women at the hospital, and each week somebody else pops up pg! i am genuinely happy for them, but it's like another knife to the heart each time. i feel like i need to be getting over it by now, but i'm not sure i ever will. :cry:


----------



## jennajul2001

Sorry to hear that nursekelly. I have my moments still I work on my own most days and am alone with my thoughts so I keep replaying my mc in my mind most days while I am working. It sucks, sometimes I want to break down and cry but I try not to. I feel like people wouldn't understand me being upset still since it happened over a month ago. I hate knowing everyone's lives are moving on and all I want is a baby, I feel so empty too and try to stay positive but I keep thinking it just might not happen for us again and that really scares me. If I don't get pregnant this cycle I don't know what I'm going to do. I really don't know if I can take that. I want this so bad, and if I got pregnant this cycle it would be due around my daughters bday and that would be awesome. I really hope we all get our BFP in October or late September if anyone is still having to test this month!.


This stupid AF needs to be over lol. I am so over it. I thought it was on its way out last night, it had pretty much stopped but I woke up this morning and it was back full force. And was here for most of the day now its pretty much gone again. I'm so confused, I am so scared its going to keep up like this and its gonna prevent me from Oing or its gonna mess it up for me. I just wish my body would straighten out allready. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Aunie

Well ladies, I've been thinking a lot lately. Does anyone ever tell you stories about so and so was told they couldn't have kids and as soon as they adopted they got pregnant? Or so and so tried for a year and decided to take a break and got pregnant? I keep getting these stories a lot lately and its starting to get to me. Now i'm thinking the harder i try the longer it's gonna take to happen. I think with all the stress me and hubby have with losing the baby, all the medical bills and having to re-save money to by a house because of said medical bills, we're gonna but ttc on hold for a few months. I read that stress really messes with hormones and sperm quality and i just can't risk another m/c. I really really want a baby and i keep struggling with this decision. I think it's the best thing to do but i'm obsessed with trying-it's hard to stop. I would like to stay here with you ladies if that's ok? you never know, come 10 days i might completely change my mind and bd like crazy lol

Nursekelly/jenna-I'm sorry you ladies are having a tough time, this is an awful thing to go through and i don't think anyone really understands until they're in this situation. I don't think you ever really get over it, it hurts a little less with time and you learn how to live with it (at least i hope). 

I have my fx'd for everyone and i'll be here rooting for ya'll!!


----------



## Goodluckbear

Aunie - what you've just said makes perfect sense. I was previously following the smep group and there was a common pattern that emerged. Most of the ladies who went on holiday came back with a bfp! Taking the edge off trying seems to work. 

Twinkie - I'm still torn over what to say at work. I guess the good thing is that my boss will be on his annual vacation when I get back next week. Perhaps by the time in returns (in another 2 weeks) he may have other issues to tackle. We'll see. Sorry to hear that your co-worker forwarded the email... They just can't understand what we are going through I guess.


----------



## jennajul2001

How is everyone doing? It's so quiet in here lately lol. 

I am doing good, af is finally done (I think! lol) , we are gonna start bding often so we dont miss an egg. Hopefully I do ovulate this cycle. I will be devastated if I dont. Cant wait to start trying my opks. I dont think my thermometer is working properly my temps are really screwed up may need to get a new one. 

Hope everyone is hanging in there!


----------



## wantinbaby3

I was told to wait 2 cycles after my D&C for missed miscarriage. Well, then I bled for 6 weeks afterwards and just finally got a period 12 weeks after the D&C and it's not even what I call normal. So how would I wait for two cycles!!! I'm trying now, I pray it doesn't end badly, because i will not be able to handle it I'm afraid.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I am back from my weekend trip... there isn't alot of news on here! Well I got + opks Wednesday and Thursday last week and had EWCM, so I thought for sure I would O, but so far no temp spike. I am so sad, I really thought I was going to be in my 2WW now. (I was camping in a tent Saturday and Sunday, so I couldn't temp because it was 45 degrees outside!) Do you think spending so much time in the cold could have messed up my temp Monday? I checked my temp periodically on Sunday when I got back and it was low most of the day, but I would think that my temp would be back to nomral this morning, so I guess I am still waiting on O!

I am starting to get frustrated! I am trying not to stress out about TTC, but it is so hard not to!


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie-seems reasonable that the cold would mess with your temps, were you and oh able to dtd? i would keep going at it hun.

Jenna-I'm glad af is done with you finally! She didn't last long for me but she was a b*tch while she was here! Hope you O soon!

It's been real quiet here lately. Weird huh? when this happened to me my world seemed to have stopped completely-I imagine you all were in the same boat. Now look at us, getting things back to normal, that's a good thing. It's still hard, for a brief moment i almost had everything i wanted, but when i look back at me a month ago and me now i realize how far i've come!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I'm so glad you're doing well Aunie!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie- I am glad you are feeling better!
Janet- 14dpo... I'm keeping my FX'd for you!

Well I got a temp shift this morning. So I went in and put a fake temp in for tomorrow and FF gave me crosshairs on Friday! So I think this is going to be a confusing 2WW, not knowing if I O'd last week or yesterday (either way we got some BDing in, so there is still hope!) Well I guess I will have to wait and see what my temps do!


----------



## Twinkie210

Still trying to figure out O! I took an 2OPKs one strip and one digital last night and both were +! so I was back to Bding last night! I hope all this work pays off. 

How is everyone else?

I went to my second support group meeting. I really thought I could make it through the meeting with out crying, but I started crying about half way through! I haven't cried for about 3 weeks before that, so I don't know why it was so hard last night! The ladies there probably think I am a basketcase!


----------



## jennajul2001

OPks are so confusing to use . I hate them already lol. I just started using mine (internet cheapies) on CD 8 and I am on CD 10 and am barely getting a second line, barely a shadow I gotta angle it to see any hint of second line. I am doubting I will ever see two dark lines on my OPks. Gonna get DH to bd as often as I can, although I just have this feeling it's not gonna happen for us this cycle. I'm not sure why. I was feeling hopeful but not too much today. I think it's because of my bbt charting, it looks really messed up lol. Like a big V so weird. I really am thinking my thermometer is garbage and I should just buy a new one for next cycle.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> OPks are so confusing to use . I hate them already lol. I just started using mine (internet cheapies) on CD 8 and I am on CD 10 and am barely getting a second line, barely a shadow I gotta angle it to see any hint of second line. I am doubting I will ever see two dark lines on my OPks. Gonna get DH to bd as often as I can, although I just have this feeling it's not gonna happen for us this cycle. I'm not sure why. I was feeling hopeful but not too much today. I think it's because of my bbt charting, it looks really messed up lol. Like a big V so weird. I really am thinking my thermometer is garbage and I should just buy a new one for next cycle.

The month I got pregnant I used the cheapie OPKs and mine were completely white for several days then a couple days with faint lines and then BAM, +. So don't rule them out yet. My problem that month was that I only picked up the surge about 12 hrs before hand, so I am not sure they helped much... this time around it seems I picked up the surge sooner.


----------



## jennajul2001

Ok good to know! Thanks! I may have to pick up a digital on friday. Maybe I will have better luck with those.

I just rechecked the opk I took about 20 minutes ago and it has a visible but still very faint second line so maybe there is hope for me, it got me excited when I saw it. I am really hoping I catch it!


----------



## Aunie

Good luck with your opks ladies? Anyone using the pre-seed? i keep hearing really good things about it. I started taking red raspberry leaves and so far i like it. Its made me start bleeding lightly but it looks like old blood so i hope it's just clearing out my uterus and making it nice and healthy in there. It also makes me pretty frisky!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Good luck with your opks ladies? Anyone using the pre-seed? i keep hearing really good things about it. I started taking red raspberry leaves and so far i like it. Its made me start bleeding lightly but it looks like old blood so i hope it's just clearing out my uterus and making it nice and healthy in there. It also makes me pretty frisky!

I used preseed a couple times this month, but DH says it smells (I don't notice it) and says that it makes it to "slippery" down there, so I quit using it. If I don't get my BFP this month I may try to use it again and just be sneaky about it. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I got another temp rise, so FX'd that it stays that way this time. I never thought I would say this but I am anxious to get to my 2WW, this has been a long 3 weeks!


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Ok good to know! Thanks! I may have to pick up a digital on friday. Maybe I will have better luck with those.
> 
> I just rechecked the opk I took about 20 minutes ago and it has a visible but still very faint second line so maybe there is hope for me, it got me excited when I saw it. I am really hoping I catch it!

I decided to use the cheapos this month and then back it up with a digital if it looks close to +. There were a couple OPKs that I would have considered +, but I got a - on a digital one.


----------



## jennajul2001

I only have a few cheapies left so I may have to order more lol. Havent decided on the digital yet. May wait but Im not sure, knowing me ill go buy it tomorrow after work lol.


----------



## jennajul2001

I really am hoping for my BFP this cycle. I would be due 4 days after my daughters birthday. I would be pregnant almost the same days I was with my daughter 10 yrs ago lol. I think I've gone nuts! lol 

Also just found out a girl I work with is pregnant and due in April. Ughh another bump I have to look at.... I am happy for her but really hope I have my own bump to look at too :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am very hopeful this month too. Assuming I really O'd yesterday, we DTD the three days before O and the day of, so I don't know how much more I could have done! :) I am so anxious to find out, and I am only 1dpo! Waiting sucks!


----------



## jennajul2001

I am just hoping i actually O at all lol. I am so scared its not gonna happen. Stupid Opks, stupid temping (my chart looks like its on crack), stupid everything lol. I should just throw it all out the window and just bd a lot lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I am beginning to second guess whether or not I actually O'd yesterday... this happened last month too. I took my temp when I got home and it wasn't nearly as high as it was this morning (I know that is not accurate, but it is starting to freak me out!) I guess I will wait and see.


----------



## nostress

Hey ladies, sorry about being MIA, been moving! Officially starting my cross country road trip on Sunday, just got into a hotel with internet so thought I would pop in and say hey and good luck to everyone and see how ya'll are doing! I am hoping this will be our month! Check out my chart! When do you think I'll ovulate? Ugh, soon I hope, going to BD like crazy over the weekend (well as much as we can) and hope we catch our egg!


----------



## nursekelly

good luck with the rest of your move, nostress :)

aunie...we use preseed..no complaints here

jenna & twinkie...fx'd for you!

i really need to get myself together! i'm poas like it's going out of style! i'm 12 dpo and they're all still neg. my 21 day progesterone was 12.5 and i'm pretty sure that's too low to be pg. i'm expecting af next tues, which is also the 2 month "angelversary" of my sweet LO. so if all i get is af and no bfp...i'm gonna be a wreck :cry:

best of luck to you all,

kelly


----------



## nostress

So I woke up this morning to a temp spike! I can only hope it was just a fluke and goes back down. I've been getting negative OPKs for the past 3-4 days. I've been kind of irregular in what time I take them and what time I temp... Perhaps the temp spike was from my hard workout yesterday... or maybe I'm getting sick! Ugh!!! We only BD-ed once in the past few days! I woke up at 6 saw the temp spike and got so upset. I woke DH up and explained to him how upset I was and how I wish we had BDed last night and how I feel I missed my ovulation. He got mad at me for stressing!!! We have been moving and trying to change our duty station (military) and going through a lot and I haven't stressed once, and now he is mad at me for a moment of stress/upset/worry because I think I missed my ovulation! UGH, then he says I don't feel like it's up to us when we get pregnant, just let it happen. Ugh! I thought we were on the same page, he didn't mind me charting and taking opks... as long as I didn't stress... I'm just a bit upset... I guess only time will tell, I'm just ready to be pregnant, the longer it takes the more likely it is that he will be deployed for the majority of the pregnancy, or deploy before we get pregnant or we'll have another August bday (which isn't all that bad lol) or ugh, I just don't know. I'm just so ready to not feel empty anymore.


----------



## nostress

Also, I ALWAYS get extreme ovulation pains when I ovulate, but I haven't had ANY at ALL yet! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let the temp spike be a fluke!


----------



## nostress

So I guess my temping/charting/opks will ONLY be used to make sure my body is "working" not as a tool to time sex... This is the plan DH agrees with. No seeing I have a positive opk and then asking for sex for the purpose of making a baby... apparently he sees that as too much of a job. So I guess we'll see... and hope.


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww nostress, sorry for the difficult time that DH is giving you. TTC and moving at the same time would make any of us stressed. I think it is understandable. It took me and DH over 5 months to get prego when we weren't scheduling sex around O time (basically just doing it when he felt like it, which was hardly ever!) So I was able to convince him that we needed to do it more often this month if we were really TTC and he agreed. I am afraid if it doesnt' work then he will be back to his old ways next cycle!

I don't think they understand how upsetting it is to know that we probably missed our fertile window. Or how hard it is to not know for 2 weeks whether or not we are pregnant! Hopefully your temp spike was a fluke and you are still waiting to O.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well my temp is still up so I am back to thinking I O'd. If they can make an Ovulation predictor kit, why can't the make an Ovulation confirmation kit? It would be so much easier than temping and waiting to see if your temps stay high for 3 days!


----------



## nostress

I'm all for ovulation confirmation kits! LOL, that would make both of our situations better!


----------



## jennajul2001

nostress - I'm so sorry your dh is giving you a tough time. I am in almost the same boat, I have to practically beg for dh to bd. I get so frusterated like I am gonna miss my chance if we dont. He makes me crazy sometimes lol.

nursekelly - I have my fx for you to get a BFP! It's not over til AF shows up!

Twinkie - I know almost nothing about temping which is why I dont even know why I do it lol. I guess I figured I would just try it out.


----------



## jennajul2001

OPKS are driving me crazy and I am really starting to get worried that something is wrong with me and I'm not going to O. I am still having stark white opks, not even a faint line and I am really starting to panic here. I don't understand what the heck is happening. I am trying to get DH to bed often (4 times in the past 4 days lol) , but I dont' think that will keep up for much longer lol. I think I'm pushing my luck but I'm so scared to miss my window! This is so stressful I hate it.


----------



## nostress

POSITIVE OPK TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! YES! So happy! And my temperature dipped back below the coverline again! Ok, just need to stay on DH's good side and try to not get stressed out!


----------



## Twinkie210

WoooHooo Nostress! Make nice with DH and BD! (Ok, don't let him know it's BD...)

Jenna- don't lose hope yet, you could still get yor + OPK. Maybe give DH a break and just BD every other day until you see fertile CM or + OPK? I am hoping that worked for us.

Ugh I'm getting restless! This 2WW seems like it is going to last forever and I am only 3 days into it!


----------



## jennajul2001

It's hard to not lose hope. Im on day 14 and still no second lines. I'm getting very depressed with it all. Me and dh bd this morning and now when I went to check my cm I had a bit of blood in it. I am so disappointed, I have no idea what that means, I have been having mild cramps on and off for the last few days but I am not really sure why. I am really hoping the spotting is from the bding and not AF coming back to depress me some more. 

And on top of my messed up body , it is Thanksgiving next weekend here in Canada, and my dh said his family is having their annual Thanksgiving celebrations and I told him I am not going. He can go with our dughter but I just can't do it. His cousin will certainly be there with her big belly. She was due about a month before me and I know I can't handle seeing that. I am tearing up just thinking about it. He just doesn't understand why that would bother me, he says it's her not you. Like I swear, I know that I just don't need that in my face knowing what we lost. I am not ready for that.


----------



## Twinkie210

So sorry Jenna. I hope DH will realize that you need some more time before you are around pregnant ladies, especially one due around the same time as you. I keep getting the same advice from the ladies in my support group, which is "Don't do anything you aren't ready for". If you are not ready to be around his cousin then don't go. I wish all of you ladies could meet the women in my support group. Every single one of them has been where we have, some more than once. They give me so much hope, that yes we can all be happy again.


----------



## jennajul2001

I am sitting here with tears streaming down my face and I am so tired of all this pain, I just want it to go away I really do. I don't want to forget my lo but I don't want to start crying at the drop of a hat anymore either, I can't take this. 

I was a smoker before I got pregnant and I quit cold turkey the day I found out I was pregnant. I did with my daughter too. The day I lost my baby I really wanted one, but I didn't. I haven't had one since the day I found out I was pregnant (May 25th) . I am trying so hard to stay smoke free to try to be healthier so we can get pregnant again and have our little rainbow baby but with everything going on with my stupid body I am starting to really struggle with this and have come close to starting a couple times but I do get that urge. 

I can't help wondering what the point was of quitting when I lost my lo anyways, I did everything right. I didn't smoke, I didn't drink (not much of a drinker anyways but still). I stayed away from the foods we can't have and still I lost it. I can't help but wonder why me. I see women I know that are pregnant and heavy smokers and they carry to term and have healthy babies , so why me when I do everything right I can't keep mine.

I'm sorry ladies, I just really needed somewhere to vent. I hope I didn't offend anyone with my post. I am just so frustrated lately.


----------



## Twinkie210

Give yourself a break, it hasn't even been 2 months since you lost him, of course you are going to still be in pain. But I know in time we will be able to remember our babies and talk about them without tears, hang in there.

I think that is the hardest part for me to accept too. I did everything right as well, no acohol, no smoking, I took vitamins everyday, I at healthy and in the end it didn't matter. That is the first thing my doctor said to me was that I didn't do anything to cause this, and you know what I never even thought that I did! I was kind of insulted that he thought that I blamed myself you know? So rant away, because you know it isn't fair, that we would have been good Mom's and taken very good care of our babies and we didn't even get a chance. I think that we are entitled to a rant now and then.


----------



## jennajul2001

Thanks Twinkie, I'm really not sure why I am so emotional today, it's not like me. I have cried more today than I have in the last couple weeks. So weird. 

The spotting never made it to a pad and its gone now so I dunno what that was, so weird. I hope everyone is doing good, it's been really quiet in here the last few days!


----------



## Twinkie210

It happens to me too, the super emotional days. I hadn't cried for weeks and went to a support group meeting and bawled my eyes out and not really for any reason. I guess there are just days that we still need a good cry :)


----------



## jennajul2001

I guess so, I havent had a day like that in a while til yesterday, I am fine today though. So odd. I just wanna be pregnant again and I cant stop feeling like it may not happen for us. I am trying to stay positive but its soo hard lol. 

My opks are still white , the last two have a vvvvvvvvv faint line if you squint the right way lol. So who knows whats going on with those, I am just done this month I think, we will just bd often and see what happens I guess. I really feel like af is coming though which is weird since I am only on cd15. I guess maybe my body is still messed up from my mc.


----------



## Twinkie210

I know the feeling, I am obsessing over everything TTC related. I thought it was just going to be timing BD right, but now I am stressing out during the 2WW. I just want to be pregnant! If it doesn't happen this cycle my poor husband is going to have to commit me!


----------



## Goodluckbear

My computer went belly up. I'm suddenly find myself in the market for a new PC. Didn't manage to post anything for a week!

Jenna - Don't give up yet! CD15 is still early days. After the MC our cycles are probably a little off. Mine definitely is. Had strong cramps last Friday. No idea why. Felt like I was re-living the MC all over again. Except this time, no blood, only CM. I never ever get cramps mid-cycle so this is strange.

Twinkle - Obssessing over TTC is also my favourite pastime now too! 2-3 more weeks before I can expect AF. Got to keep my mind busy or I'd go crazy just thinking about it. Heh.

I saw a book yesterday, "The Fertility Diet", think I'm going to pop down to the bookstore to grab a copy. I've been a good girl and munched down my 4-5 serving of fruit and vegetable. There are 2 bananas sitting nect to me now waiting to be eaten. Next up - yoga and exercise! I've got a doctor's appointment this Friday. Will be asking her whether I can start hitting the gym and pool.


----------



## jennajul2001

Cd 16 and still no positive Opk. I am really thinking I either didn't ovulate yet or I missed it. I thought the lines were starting to form on my opks but today its super faint again.I haven't had any ewcm yet either, I thought I did but I think it was just leftovers from bding (sorry I know TMI! LOL). I am so confused I could just cry , all this bding we've been doing is pretty much for nothing (OK it's still fun but still). I am so depressed now. And to top it all off, I am out of opks now. So I cant test anymore til I get my new ones in the mail. I really don't wanna go buy any at the store when Im not ovulating , big waste of money. So I will just have to wait out the mail.


----------



## Aunie

Jenna, i'm sorry you're having a rough time love. Are you taking the opks in the morning? The best time is the afternoon to take them. I'm on cd 14 and got a pretty dark line today, i'll probably o on cd 16 but i have no symptoms of O. We aren't gonna try though, you are stronger than me, i started smoking again and me and hubbs need to quit before we try. I ordered us some natural stress relievers from amazon so hopefully that will help. Stay strong and don't start smoking again trust me!!


----------



## jennajul2001

I have tried morning but it doesn't seem to matter afternoon or night they are so white it's crazy. I am wondering if I am drinking too much I love drinking I have a hard time not drinking anything. Will have to try not drinking anything and testing after work maybe see if it makes a difference. Iwill have to go buy some opks since I am out. I am trying to resist though lol. 

I am still so tempted to start smoking it's crazy, the more out I feel the closer I am to lighting up and I really don't want to. It's so hard to resist especially with my body so messed up still. I hate this it really sucks! 

Maybe since you guys aren't trying it will happen for you this cycle? I have my fx for you either way though.


----------



## Goodluckbear

Hugs Jenna! Those opks are confusing...especially the internet cheapies.

When you said the lines are forming, did they get progressively darker? Also, how often do you test? I missed my surge once because I was testing only once at 8pm in the evening. But I convinced myself that I o'd that round since af came 14 days after the darkest line (not darker than the control though). The next cycle I tested at around 2pm each day and saw the surge.​


----------



## jennajul2001

When I said the lines were forming they were a faint shadow on the opks, barely visible at all. And I was hoping they would get darker but I ran out so I cant keep checking but I really feel like af is coming which is really weird, and I have had like no cm at all the last few days straight, I really thought I would get the ewcm but I havent had barely any. I am thinking my hormones are still messed up after my mc. I think I have really given up hope this cycle and will just wait it out. I think I'm gonna get a clearblue fertility monitor , maybe I would have better luck with that.


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck, I know the waiting is so hard.:hugs:


----------



## nostress

Sometimes ovulation pains can feel like menstrual cramping... Just letting ya know! Ladies, i'm still here but in the middle of my move. 2 week long road trip with a 2 year old. Fun fun! Lol! Check out my chart, how am I looking?


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh I feel so sorry for you, a two week road trip with a 2 year old! Your chart is looking good! It looks like you had some well timed BDing too! FX'd for a BFP!


----------



## Goodluckbear

Nostress - Your chart looks promising! Fx for a BFP this month! Let hubs do all the heavy lifting. Don't try to move those boxes yourself.

Jenna - Its so confusing that I gave up relying on those opks alone. And stressful too not knowing if is +ve or not. I went out to buy a bbt and started charting. And you know what, it's really not that bad and it provides so much more information. Takes the guesswork out completely! I'll definitely start charting again next month after my 1st AF. The first month I started charting, I got my bfp. So I'm convinced that it helps!


----------



## jennajul2001

I have been bbting(?) lol but that is even more messed up! My thermometer is a few years old now though so maybe it needs a new battery. Or I'm just messed up lol. My temps are all over the place. So the poas addict I am , since I have no opks left I decided to poa hpt lol on cd 17 with no sign of O yet lol. And I have convinced myself there is a shadow of a line on it. So it's official now I've gone crazy lol. And I am already symptom spotting without even realizing it. I keep getting cramps off and on in my lower stomach and pinching in my boobs. All day I've had lower back pain too but that could be due to my job but who knows lol. And I'm so emotional lately it's crazy. I am so messed up I don't know what to do anymore lol.


----------



## jennajul2001

Here is a link to my chart so you can see what I mean lol. Gonna get a new thermometer for next cycle lol! 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## JanetPlanet

Wow Jenna, that's quite a chart you're sportin'.

So you've had one AF since the D&E?​


----------



## jennajul2001

Isn't it lol. It's all over the place . Yep this is my first cycle since my dnc and my af wasn't very crazy at all. I was expecting a heavy painful af and it wasn't even close to that.


----------



## JanetPlanet

The only thing I can think of is for you to get a progesterone test done to help see where you are in your cycle. 

My doctors don't believe in them, so I had to write it on the lab slip myself. BUT when I got the results I could tell that I was in my luteal phase. I don't think I o'd the month after the D&C though.

It's SOOOO frustrating!


----------



## jennajul2001

I may have to call my dr if my cycles keep going like this. I am hoping it's just still messed up. Hopefully next cycle will be more "normal" .


----------



## JanetPlanet

I hope so!


----------



## nostress

I hope so too jenna! Get that new thermometer and check stuff out with your doc if this doesn't level out. But I'm sure all will be well, stay positive hun!


----------



## jennajul2001

I forgot to mention, when hubby goes to work he gets up at 5am or gets home at 5am (depending if hes on night shit or day shift lol) and I most of the time wake up because he is soooo loud, anyways I usually take my temps at 7am. I am curious if this affects it. I know your supposed to take them at the same time and after so many hours of sleep. So could this be affecting them that badly. If so maybe I will have to start taking my temps at 5am and going back to bed lol. I don't know what to do. It's so messed up lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

A couple hours can make a difference! I took mine at 12:30 because I got up to pee and it was 97.4, but then I took it again at my normal time and it was 98.5! It was also chilly in the room when I got up so I pulled the blankets back over me, so maybe that had something to do with it. 

Your chart looks a lot like my chart right after my D&C with crazy ups and downs, so maybe your hormones are just a little out of wack still? I think I would call my doc if I were you just to ask them about it.


----------



## jennajul2001

Ok well gonna have to hope next cycle evens itself out lol. My chart looks nutty. Anyhow off to work, Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Ok well gonna have to hope next cycle evens itself out lol. My chart looks nutty. Anyhow off to work, Have a great day ladies!

Well there is still a chance that you will O. Mine was crazy for the first15-18 days and then settled down and FF detected O on CD24.


----------



## jennajul2001

I have a new Issue lol. Could I have O'd right after my Af . I keep getting very very faint lines on my ic hpts and I am starting to wonder if I missed it on the opks since was still spotting at the end if my af. Is that even possible. I think I'm crazy that or my body losing it's mind lol.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Are you saying you're getting positive HPT? I'm want to get excited for you, but I'm controlling myself until I get more info.


----------



## Twinkie210

Yes, I want to know! Were your levels at a non pregnant level after your MC? If so it sound like this is a new pregnancy. If not, and you have some left over tissue that could explain your crazy temps! Let us know...


----------



## jennajul2001

Well I am not sure about the HPTs lol. I keep getting faint shadowy lines. (I posted them in the pregnancy test section to get other opinions on them lol). I never got my levels checked after my mc, but I was getting negative hpts , even my ics (same batch as these) were negative. So I am assuming if there is lines on these they are from a new pregnancy, but I am not sure what s happening. I guess I just have to wait it out. I have no idea what to think right now. :wacko:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Ok, Jenna. Go to the store immediately and get an FRER and a Clear Blue Digital AND THEN TELL US WHAT HAPPENS!!!:test:


----------



## jennajul2001

I actually have 1 Clearblue digital but I'm too scared to waste it. those suckers are expensive lol. I will wait, but I am debating going to buy a few dollar store tests and maybe an FRER. But I don't know. Maybe I will need to try my last ic and see what happens with that. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh, I looked at your pics in the testing forum. I definately see the line on the one... I understand not wanting to waste the Clearblue digital though, but I would get a $ store test or an FRER and see what they say with FMU... keep us updated!


----------



## JanetPlanet

How do I see these pics in the testing forum?


----------



## Twinkie210

JanetPlanet said:


> How do I see these pics in the testing forum?

go to the testing forum under pregnancy tests and either search by the user name or if you just scan through the posts you will see her post.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thanks. I found it.

I think I see lines!!!!! WHOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!! This will be the first thread I look at tomorrow!


----------



## jennajul2001

Well I used my last ic and another faint linish thingy lol. I dunno what to think. I am gonna go buy some dollar store hpts to test in the AM and we will see what happens. I am so confused with all this right now. Its frusterating. I posted it in my thread in the test gallery if you guys wanna look lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

I just had a peek and it really looks like there is al ine in the photo! I hope you can confirm with a $ store test!


----------



## jennajul2001

Picked up 3 dollar store tests, may have to try one tonight, but seeing as I have no idea how many dpo I could possibly be I have no idea how much hcg would be in my system. So I am not expecting much from these. So we will see.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hmmmm....I'm excited for you!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I took a test this morning and it was a BFN @ 9dpo. I think I will wait until Sunday to test again. I know 9dpo is still kind of early for a BFP, but I really thought it would be positive. I am beginning to think this isn't going to be my month :(


----------



## JanetPlanet

Awww, I'm sorry Twinkie. It is early though.


----------



## Twinkie210

I know, but I am far less confident now... I guess I will wait and see on Sunday!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Good luck!:hug:


----------



## jennajul2001

So sorry you got a BFN Twinkie but it is still early! I have my fx for you to get your BFP !!

As for me I took a $ store test this morning and it was BFN (25miu sensitivity). It might be too early but I am doubting my ic tests now. I was debating picking up some FRER tonight but I dont know if I should bother.


----------



## nostress

I'm starting to get anxious to test. I have about 50 internet cheapies, I may as well start testing early? Lol, what do y'all think? 

Twinkie - it is still way early, you aren't out till af shows up!

Jenna - keep us posted, my fingers are still crossed for you!


----------



## jennajul2001

Picked up some FRERs tonight and had to pee on one which was really dumb considering how much I have drank today and it was a BFN. I think I will be done testing for a while. I will just wait for AF to come. I am just frusterated with this cycle now. I am actually ready to just start a new cycle and have a clean slate now. I am thinking I am so out this month now :(


----------



## JanetPlanet

I'm sorry Jenna. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Picked up some FRERs tonight and had to pee on one which was really dumb considering how much I have drank today and it was a BFN. I think I will be done testing for a while. I will just wait for AF to come. I am just frusterated with this cycle now. I am actually ready to just start a new cycle and have a clean slate now. I am thinking I am so out this month now :(

So sorry:hugs: Tomorrow should be my deciding test. AF should show on Monday or Tuesday. I really don't think that tomorrow will be + either, I don't know why. I know I should stay positive until AF shows, but for some reason I am not this month :(


----------



## nostress

I'm giving in and testing tomorrow morning. I'll only be 8 dpo but who knows? My luteal phase is between 11-13 so we'll see. How is everyone doing today? I'm kinda worrying the trip is making my body go a bit crazy and my "symptoms" are just from the 500-600 miles a day driving or the waking up at 4 am... I've been getting some pretty intense dizzy spells and a bit twingy/achey in my lower stomach. I could just be dehydrated though... Another thing... My DH birthday is on the 19th... Wouldn't that be an awesome gift? Lol, I wonder. I'm trying really hard to be optimistic!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Good luck Alex! Those symptoms sound kind of pregnancyish. FX!!

I have an ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow and maybe an HSG. Thursday I had 16 visible follicles.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I have had two days of spotting, I think AF is on her way. I took at test yesterday evening after holding my pee and still -:(. I am pretty sure I am out. I just wish AF would start if I am out so I can move on to the next cycle. I have a Dr. appt on the 18th, so I am collecting all my charts to show him. I know that he is going to tell me I am fine, that it just takes time, but it has now been 9 months of TTC with 1 MC and no healthy pregnancies. I don't O until CD 21 on average and my LP is only 11 days. I feel like I have some hormone problems, but I don't think my Dr. is going to be concerned.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Stacie, if your doctor doesn't take your concerns seriously, maybe it's time to see a fertility specialist or an endocrinologist. :hug:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I had a complete blood work done a year ago by my GP, and except for slightly high choleterol (which I think is probably under control now that I lost some weight) everything was fine. I was concerned back then that I might have thyroid issues, because my mom had them, but it was fine. I don't think I could get an appt at a specialist yet because I haven't been TTC a year yet and I have only had one MC :( Maybe my Dr. will be more understanding that I think. Part of me says I am probably just looking for reasons why it is taking so long, but then I read stuff about cycles and problems with hormones and it just sounds like it could be my problem. Oh well. I will just wait and see if AF shows tomorrow and prepare myself for a chat with my Dr.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Good luck hun!


----------



## jennajul2001

I have my fx for you nostress! Hope you get your bfp! 

I still have my fx for u Twinkie, if not this cycle. I hope the next is yours!

I am still going crazy. I dint think I O'd yet as I have barely no cm still. I am still hoping I O'd and just didn't catch it. I have been getting pinching in my boobs, crampy in my lower stomach (like af is coming) for the last few days. And I've been more tired than usual. I know I am grasping considering the amount of negative tests I've had lol. But I will keep hoping til the witch shows up I guess. I am completely out of tests now. And i have no plans to buy more. I am waiting on my ics to come in the mail so I'll test again when they come in if af hasn't started by then.


----------



## nostress

So... I'm stupid! I took a test tonight at 7 dpo and of course bfn. Oh well I'll just test everyday till af shows 7 dpo was a bit early after all.


----------



## Goodluckbear

Nostress - Your temps are still up! I'm hopeful for you this month!

I've just had my follow-up appointment with my doctor. She thinks that my hormones were probably the cause of this MC. I was actually being stupid and still breastfeeding my toddler when I conceived. It affected the quality of the egg, the development of the embryo, etc. She advised me to wait for 1 "normal" AF before trying again. Oh, the waiting!!! The good news is, I'm officially in my LP as the scan picked up the lining being built up. Not a lot. But its there for sure!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well my temp was up a little this morning so I tested again... BFN. I don't know why I wasted it! I am pretty sure AF will show today:( I am ready to move on to the next cycle!


----------



## Goodluckbear

Twinkie - It ain't over till the witch shows!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am sure AF will show today, but I think I am OK with it now. I am ready to start trying again. I have been getting cramps and spotting the past couple days, so now it is just a waiting game.


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie-has your oh had his sperm checked? I got my husband fertility blend for men, its supposed to help quantity and quality. I figure i can't hurt!

Nostress, jenna-Good luck, got my fx'd for you both!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Twinkie-has your oh had his sperm checked? I got my husband fertility blend for men, its supposed to help quantity and quality. I figure i can't hurt!
> 
> Nostress, jenna-Good luck, got my fx'd for you both!

No, DH hasn't had his swimmers checked, February 1 will be 1 year, so I think I am going to wait until then to make him go in (I plan on pushing to see a FS if I am not pg by then.) I really think our problem is my hormones. I am going to see what my ob/gyn says and go from there. We have got pg twice, so he at least has some swimmers that work! Do you have to order that off the internet? Or do they sell it at the store? I'll make him take it too, since it can't hurt!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well AF officially started, so I'm back to CD1 :(


----------



## jennajul2001

So sorry to hear that Twinkie! Hopefully you will get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie- i ordered it from amazon but i think i saw some at cvs next to the 'male enhancement pills', i also ordered ashwagandha which reduces stress and boosts male fertility and sex drive. Hubby is only taking the fertility blend though, he thinks i'm trying to make him take to many pills so i had to choose one or the other. What makes you think it's your hormones? sorry about af, hopefully this cycle fx


----------



## nursekelly

hi ladies :) 

sorry it's been a while since i've been up here. we've been gone for a little fall getaway to the mountains...which was just what i needed! it was so peaceful and absolutley gorgeous w/ the leaves changing.

so...i'm back to square one. af came last week and i was devastated. i really hope it won't be too much longer :(


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Twinkie- i ordered it from amazon but i think i saw some at cvs next to the 'male enhancement pills', i also ordered ashwagandha which reduces stress and boosts male fertility and sex drive. Hubby is only taking the fertility blend though, he thinks i'm trying to make him take to many pills so i had to choose one or the other. What makes you think it's your hormones? sorry about af, hopefully this cycle fx

Well I have been charting since our 2nd month TTC, and I have some symptoms that make me think that it is my hormones, first I ovulated on the later side (CD 21-24 on average), my LP is on the shorter side (11 days on average), I start spotting around 9-10dpo which is a sign of low progesterone, I had low progesterone during my last pregnancy, I also have other symptoms that may or may not be connected like headaches and moodswings. Obviously I don't want to self diagnose (because I am far from a DR.!) but I just think these things are working against me. 

But I don't think that making DH take a fertiltiy blend would be a bad thing, if I have been taking prenatals everyday for the past 6 months then I think that he can take something too!


----------



## nostress

I dreamed I woke up and temped at 98.45 then I poas and got not one not two but three bfps! Lol, then I really did wake up and poas... Well three and three bfns! Lol, oh well. Only 9 dpo. Check out my temp today though, maybe it's the change in the weather? I'm driving cross country and we just hit Texas! It's hot here! I hope the spike is real and a good sign!


----------



## Twinkie210

That is an awesome spike! I hope it stays that high!


----------



## nostress

I'm sorry I'm not replying to everyones posts as much, really busy with this move and meeting in laws for the first time and trying to temp and poas regularly, lol, all with a 2 year old in tow. And we haven't even gotten to our destination yet!


----------



## Twinkie210

Don't apologize you have got a lot going on! FX'd for you!


----------



## nostress

So I poas last night at 9dpo and got the faintest of faint bfp. Then got 2 more faint bfps this morning. But my clear blue digi still read not pregnant... So I dunno. Trying hard not to get too excited but it's difficult! I have two more digis so when should I try them?


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> So I poas last night at 9dpo and got the faintest of faint bfp. Then got 2 more faint bfps this morning. But my clear blue digi still read not pregnant... So I dunno. Trying hard not to get too excited but it's difficult! I have two more digis so when should I try them?

OMG that is so exciting! :happydance: Were your faint BFPs with an early tests? I would think that 2 days should be enough to get a BFP on a digi (that would be 12 dpo right). You have to promise to pop in on us every now and then when you move over to the pregnancy forums :)


----------



## Aunie

Nostress-congrats mama! Can you post pics of the tests?


----------



## jennajul2001

Congrats nostress super excitedfor you! Hope it gets darker or your digi confirms it for you soon!


----------



## nostress

Thanks everyone! It's hard to post pics because I don't have my computer set up. I'm still on the road posting from my iPad. I took a pic with it and it didn't show up great... And i'm not too sure on how to post a pic from my iPad. Took another wondfo around noon and it was another faint bfp!


----------



## Aunie

Its so exciting! I'm very happy for you and only a little jealous :haha:


----------



## nostress

Thanks ladies! And just think I might be the first but I'm definitely not the last from this group! I'm just getting the ball rolling... And I'm still not 100% sure yet


----------



## nostress

But as you can see from my siggy I'm trying to stay very optimistic!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I think it is correct, your chart definately had a secondary shift, which is a good sign.

I always get sore BBs during my LP, but do any of your ever get sore BBS during AF? I don't usually, but for the past couple days they have been kind of sore. Is it just my hormones dropping?


----------



## Aunie

When i was on bc pills i got sore bbs but when i went off the pill i didn't. After my second mc they started getting sore again around af, i always thought the mc must of kicked my hormones in gear or something. I have my fx'd for you!


----------



## nostress

Sorry I can't help my bbs don't ever get sore.

This morning I was able to confirm with my clear blue digi: PREGNANT.

Now to figure out a way to surprise DH who thinks I'm almost on my period and who's birthday is next week...

I'm not completely leaving this thread though, I want to be here to celebrate all of your bfps too!

Something I just thought of, this cycle was so preoccupied with moving and taking care of stuff TTC kinda went on the back burner... And I got a very relaxing massage at about 3 dpo... I got a good massage around the same time DD was conceived too... I guess chilling kinda helped. I'll never admit that to DH though. Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> Sorry I can't help my bbs don't ever get sore.
> 
> This morning I was able to confirm with my clear blue digi: PREGNANT.
> 
> Now to figure out a way to surprise DH who thinks I'm almost on my period and who's birthday is next week...
> 
> I'm not completely leaving this thread though, I want to be here to celebrate all of your bfps too!
> 
> Something I just thought of, this cycle was so preoccupied with moving and taking care of stuff TTC kinda went on the back burner... And I got a very relaxing massage at about 3 dpo... I got a good massage around the same time DD was conceived too... I guess chilling kinda helped. I'll never admit that to DH though. Lol

Yeah! No doubt now! I didn't use a digi when I got pregnant last time, but I think I will next time, I would love to see that word PREGNANT! Haha I will probably take like 25 pics of it too! Good Luck that is so exciting!


----------



## Aunie

I have a question. I usually have a 30-32 day cycle, i've been using the opks since my loss and got pos on cd 22/23. Idk if i usually O this late or if my hormones are still wacky, will i still get AF at my usual time? Or does af always show roughly 2 weeks from O?


----------



## nostress

"The length of the luteal phase determines the time of ovulation within your menstrual cycle. Ovulation can be delayed by a number of factors, such as stress, increased activity or medication, but the length of the luteal phase is usually constant." I read this awhile back


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> "The length of the luteal phase determines the time of ovulation within your menstrual cycle. Ovulation can be delayed by a number of factors, such as stress, increased activity or medication, but the length of the luteal phase is usually constant." I read this awhile back

This is true, I always have a roughly 11 day LP, and a 32 day cycle, but last month I O'd a day earlier and my cycle was 31 days, the month I O'd on CD 29, my cycle was 40!

Aunie- do you have any idea when you usually O, if so I would figure out your LP by that date during a typical cycle and use that as your typical LP, then use that to figure out when AF will arrive this time.


----------



## Aunie

I don't know when i usually O, this is my first time using opks and i've never temped. I don't usually get the cm either. After i got pregnant the first time and lost it, i found an O calender online and it said according to my cycle length (i never typed in lp cause at the time i didn't know what that was) it said i would O on the 17 cd so me and hubby would bd around that time and i got pregnant twice doing that. Lp is the length between O and af?


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> I don't know when i usually O, this is my first time using opks and i've never temped. I don't usually get the cm either. After i got pregnant the first time and lost it, i found an O calender online and it said according to my cycle length (i never typed in lp cause at the time i didn't know what that was) it said i would O on the 17 cd so me and hubby would bd around that time and i got pregnant twice doing that. Lp is the length between O and af?

Yes, the online calculators usually assume a 14 day LP, since this is the average. But since you are using OPKs this month you can take a shot at tracking your LP now. Assume that you will O 24 hours after your + OPK, then count the number of days after O until AF arrives (hopefully she won't though :)) Ideally this should be 14 days, but anything over 12 should be fine. Good Luck! Who knew that TTC was this complicated!


----------



## Aunie

Thank you twinkie! I'll mark my calender right now, you should see this thing with red marks for af and DL for dark lines on opks and O? for when i think i O and S for bd lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Thank you twinkie! I'll mark my calender right now, you should see this thing with red marks for af and DL for dark lines on opks and O? for when i think i O and S for bd lol

That sounds like a good way to track it! LOL Make sure to keep your calender, because you can always use the data to show your Dr. if you think there is a problem! I am taking all of my charts with me to my Dr. appt Tuesday!


----------



## Twinkie210

I just lit my candle...


----------



## jennajul2001

Had my candles lit at 7pm. It was odd I was thinking about the last few days, and then we took out our Halloween decorations and me and my daughter were sorting through and I was preoccupied and would have forgotten about it. *I would have been very angry at myself). And the weirdest thing happened. At around 6:40pm the power went out (it's rainy and windy here today) and I instantly remembered about the candles and my baby. It felt like a sign to help me remember. It's just weird that it happened so close to 7pm. Power didnt come back on til almost 8pm.


----------



## jennajul2001

I have a question for you girls. This is my first cycle since my mc and I am not sure if I should be expecting af tomorrow (28 day cycle which was my average norm before my MC) or if I should be expecting a longer cycle? I have a few apps on my ipod and they are saying a 35 day cycle but its using the info from my mc and the days following so I'm not sure what to count by lol. Any advice? I'm just confused about this. I am not feeling like af is coming so I don't know what to go by at all. I'm so lost at this point especially since I have no idea if or when I even O'd.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> I have a question for you girls. This is my first cycle since my mc and I am not sure if I should be expecting af tomorrow (28 day cycle which was my average norm before my MC) or if I should be expecting a longer cycle? I have a few apps on my ipod and they are saying a 35 day cycle but its using the info from my mc and the days following so I'm not sure what to count by lol. Any advice? I'm just confused about this. I am not feeling like af is coming so I don't know what to go by at all. I'm so lost at this point especially since I have no idea if or when I even O'd.

It all depends on how quickly your HCG dropped. Mine was 3 days later than normal (using D&C as CD1), but I generally O later in my cycle and it took me 3 weeks for my HCG to drop down to "nonpregnant" levels which would have been right around the time I normally O. I O'd shortly after my tests went -.


----------



## Aunie

After my first 2 mc i didn't get af for exactly 6 weeks, i don't know when my hcg went back to normal. It didn't take so long this time with the d&e.

Whats does it mean if my LP is shorter than 14 days?


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> After my first 2 mc i didn't get af for exactly 6 weeks, i don't know when my hcg went back to normal. It didn't take so long this time with the d&e.
> 
> Whats does it mean if my LP is shorter than 14 days?

Well the average is 14 days, if your LP is too short a fertilized egg may not have enough time to implant before AF begins. I think 12 days or more is considered sufficient, but I am not an expert. Mine is only 11 days, so I am going to ask my Dr about it. A short LP is also a sign of low progesterone. It is not impossible to get pregnant with a short LP, just harder I think.


----------



## Aunie

Thank you again twinkie :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Ahhh! 24 hours until my Dr. Appt! I really really really really hope he will take my concerns seriously and do some testing! I am so nervous!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi, I had a d&c last Thursday and I am still spotting. I wondered if you ladies could help me out with some questions as this is the 1st time I had a d&c!

When did your af come back from day of having the op?
When did your bleeding stop? 
When did you ovulate after the op if you were tracking with opks? 

Thanks, good luck and baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> Hi, I had a d&c last Thursday and I am still spotting. I wondered if you ladies could help me out with some questions as this is the 1st time I had a d&c!
> 
> When did your af come back from day of having the op?
> When did your bleeding stop?
> When did you ovulate after the op if you were tracking with opks?
> 
> Thanks, good luck and baby dust to all :dust:

So sorry that you had to have a D&C!

My AF came back exactly 5 weeks after my D&C.
I bled for about a week and then had spotting for another week (It seemed like forever!)
I ovulated 24 days after the D&C (according to FF), which makes sense because my normal LP is 11days and AF returned on CD 36.


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> Hi, I had a d&c last Thursday and I am still spotting. I wondered if you ladies could help me out with some questions as this is the 1st time I had a d&c!
> 
> When did your af come back from day of having the op?
> When did your bleeding stop?
> When did you ovulate after the op if you were tracking with opks?
> 
> Thanks, good luck and baby dust to all :dust:

Oh also, when your AF returns and when you O will all depend on how soon your HCG drops to nonpregnant levels. Do you know what your HCG was? I had my D&C Aug 5th and on Aug 1st I had blood work done and my HCG was over 20,000 if this helps give you a reference point.


----------



## Aunie

Twinki-I hope your doc appointment goes good, I'm sure they'll do some testing for you


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck tomorrow Twinki! No I don't know what my hcgs were but I know definitely not that high as they were always 'too low'! Thanks for the info x


----------



## jennajul2001

Good luck at your appointment Twinkie, hope everything goes well!

No af for me yet, so I guess I will wait and see. Maybe it will be closer to 35 days this month. I just don't know what to think. I was really hoping it would be 28 days and right back to normal but I guess not lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks for the messages ladies! I am trying to stay calm... but it is hard. Plus my MIL is coming in town, so I will have that much more stress!


----------



## Twinkie210

Twinkie210 said:


> Thanks for the messages ladies! I am trying to stay calm... but it is hard. Plus my MIL is coming in town, so I will have that much more stress!

My appointment went good! I got a prescription for progesterone to take during this cycle to help lengthen my LP and thicken my endometrium... I really hope it helps!


----------



## jennajul2001

I'm so glad they are trying to help you Twinkie I really hope this is your cycle! 

I think af is about to make an appearance I thought I saw a tinge of spotting on the tp earlier so she should be here soon I'm sure.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> I'm so glad they are trying to help you Twinkie I really hope this is your cycle!
> 
> I think af is about to make an appearance I thought I saw a tinge of spotting on the tp earlier so she should be here soon I'm sure.

Thanks Jenna! I had spotting both of the times I got pregnant, so you never know maybe AF will stay away!


----------



## jennajul2001

Thanks Twinkie I was hoping but it's not brownish it's light pink to light reddish so I'm sure it's just af coming for her visit. only a day and a half late I guess she wants to get back to her normal monthly visits.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Thanks Twinkie I was hoping but it's not brownish it's light pink to light reddish so I'm sure it's just af coming for her visit. only a day and a half late I guess she wants to get back to her normal monthly visits.

Well it's a good sign that she is getting back to normal!


----------



## jennajul2001

I hope so, officially day one today I guess. I am just hoping I ovulate this month . I am doing a bit of research on soy maybe I joule try it just in case. Gotta read up on it and see.


----------



## Aunie

Has anyone seen nostress around? i wonder how she's doing. I wonder how janetplanet is doing too, hope they pop up to give us an update soon. I'm on cd 30 right now, i have a few signs of af coming soon, i want to eat everything and dh gets on my nerves for no reason lol. Still we dtd a few times around O so i keep poas_ing and my eyes trick me into seeing a bit of a shadow that i really know is not there. Dh and i got married jan last year and didn't get to take a honeymoon and we're finally gonna do it! We're going to Disneyland in 3 weeks, if af shows soon i might O while we're on our honeymoon, how perfect would that be? Hope you ladies are doing good, this page has been a little slow lately but i guess that's a good thing right?


----------



## jennajul2001

That would be awesome Aunie if you I'd while on your honeymoon! 

This thread is sooo slow lately I keep checking to see if there are new replies.

I am on cd3 and started my soy today really hoping it held me o this cycle so I have a chance for a bfp! I'll try anything I guess.

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## nostress

Hey girls, I'm still stalking, like I said I would. Good luck and baby dust to everyone this cycle! My everything is crossed for you all. I'm over on the pregnancy boards now, but not uber active. Still a bit cautious. I even waited to tell DH, but when I did it was perfect. It had been a week since my first faint bfp, and it was his 30th birthday on Wednesday. He knew I hadn't gotten him any gifts because we have been on the road for two weeks and are about to buy a house. He got birthday cards in the morning and thought that was all, then during DD's nap he notices a black box on the table. He stared at me and said no, did you...? He opened it to find the nice brand name watch he has been wanting for years and a little note inside the box reading: 
Count the seconds, minutes, hours as they pass,
But just remember - time travels fast.
So savor every minute, every second of the day.
Time is precious, as they say.
And what time is most precious, most cherished too?
When the time is right for me to meet you.
Love from our lil souvenir, due June 25 2012

And I had a hidden video camera that caught it all, including his words "Is this real?"

So now we're house hunting, finally got DD into a good temp in home day care till her spot opens up at the learning center. We'll be checking into work on Monday and then we'll find out where we go for medical stuff. I suppose then I'll have no excuse and will have to make an appointment... I've been kind of postponing that... But yeah... That's my update. I'll update every once in awhile if y'all don't mind. And continue to stalk. Oh and I still poas every day and have been seeing the line get darker each time. Kind of reassuring.


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> Hey girls, I'm still stalking, like I said I would. Good luck and baby dust to everyone this cycle! My everything is crossed for you all. I'm over on the pregnancy boards now, but not uber active. Still a bit cautious. I even waited to tell DH, but when I did it was perfect. It had been a week since my first faint bfp, and it was his 30th birthday on Wednesday. He knew I hadn't gotten him any gifts because we have been on the road for two weeks and are about to buy a house. He got birthday cards in the morning and thought that was all, then during DD's nap he notices a black box on the table. He stared at me and said no, did you...? He opened it to find the nice brand name watch he has been wanting for years and a little note inside the box reading:
> Count the seconds, minutes, hours as they pass,
> But just remember - time travels fast.
> So savor every minute, every second of the day.
> Time is precious, as they say.
> And what time is most precious, most cherished too?
> When the time is right for me to meet you.
> Love from our lil souvenir, due June 25 2012
> 
> And I had a hidden video camera that caught it all, including his words "Is this real?"
> 
> So now we're house hunting, finally got DD into a good temp in home day care till her spot opens up at the learning center. We'll be checking into work on Monday and then we'll find out where we go for medical stuff. I suppose then I'll have no excuse and will have to make an appointment... I've been kind of postponing that... But yeah... That's my update. I'll update every once in awhile if y'all don't mind. And continue to stalk. Oh and I still poas every day and have been seeing the line get darker each time. Kind of reassuring.

That is quite possibly the cutest way I have heard of anyone revealing their pregnancy! I was tearing up reading it! It sounds like eveything is starting to fall into place! Congrats again!


----------



## Aunie

i just got a faint BFP on an ic with fmu. I don't know how many dpo i am, i had a pos opk on the 11, 12 and 13 today is cd 32 and usually i get af between 30-32 days. I don't have any symptoms at all, my boobs don't hurt i'm not sleepy or nauseous. I'm not going to get my hopes up yet


----------



## Aunie

Jennajul- I've heard good things about soy, that stuff seems pretty powerful, i hope you get your bfp this cycle!

Nostress-Sounds like things are going great for you hun! When you get an u/s pic you better come back here and show us ;)


----------



## Aunie

Just took a frer and its positive!


----------



## filipenko32

So how many of us on this thread have managed to conceive after d&c as yet!? I am working on it! Does anyone know for sure whether they ov'd before getting af, straight after d&c?


----------



## nostress

Yay aunie! That's so awesome! Bump buddies? I think so!!!! Congrats and keep us posted! No symptoms at all?


----------



## nostress

Filipenko, my chart says I ov'd straight after my d&c but I didn't conceive that cycle, though I bded like crazy. So I dunno... I did ovulate late that cycle though...


----------



## filipenko32

nostress said:


> Filipenko, my chart says I ov'd straight after my d&c but I didn't conceive that cycle, though I bded like crazy. So I dunno... I did ovulate late that cycle though...

Thanks! How many days after your d&c did you ov if you don't mind me asking? Did you get pregnant during your next 'proper' af cycle then?


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Aunie!!! This thread is on a roll! 

filipenko- FF said I O'd the cycle after my D&C, but we weren't TTC (we waited one cycle). I O'd on time the 2nd cycle, but no BFP. Currently in cycle #3 (2nd cycle TTCAL)


----------



## nostress

I ovulated about 20 days after the D&C and got pregnant the very next cycle. Timeline goes like this: July 13 I found out I was pregnant, august 19 D&C at 8 weeks, septemeber 19 first period after D&C, October 11/12 first bfps, October 19 told DH!


----------



## filipenko32

nostress said:


> I ovulated about 20 days after the D&C and got pregnant the very next cycle. Timeline goes like this: July 13 I found out I was pregnant, august 19 D&C at 8 weeks, septemeber 19 first period after D&C, October 11/12 first bfps, October 19 told DH!

Thank you, wishing you all the very best with your new pregnancy.:flower: I am really hoping to catch the egg before af or at least next cycle too like I did last time but hopefully with a better outcome! The rm consultant we're seeing said it doesn't make a difference if you wait anyway so... Have you had any hcg levels taken for this pregnancy or are you just going to wait and see? x


----------



## Aunie

nostress- i got af sept 20, my edd is June 26 isn't that crazy? I o'd really late though so i think they'll end up pushing my dd back, that's if i can manage to hold on to this one! I really hope this is a sticky bean! No symptoms except for peeing really often, makes me nervous


----------



## Aunie

Thanks twinkie! I'm not telling anyone but you guys until i start showing! excluding dh of course


----------



## nostress

Aunie said:


> nostress- i got af sept 20, my edd is June 26 isn't that crazy? I o'd really late though so i think they'll end up pushing my dd back, that's if i can manage to hold on to this one! I really hope this is a sticky bean! No symptoms except for peeing really often, makes me nervous

Wow we really ARE bump buddies! You were saying that you had been snappy with your hubs maybe you are emotional? Thats a symptom. Lol. I'm really tired, nausea and dizziness comes and goes, I have a ton of trouble sleeping and random lower tummy twinges. Oh and I have to pee a lot.
:flower:I'm really staying optimistic though, and my hubs is pretty excited so we'll see. No matter how optimistic I am it doesn't make setting the doctors appt any easier... And I don't know how I feel about having sex...


----------



## Aunie

Nostress-I'm gonna go on like normal and not worry or be too excited. Dh and i are still gonna bd, i think if it's a normal healthy pregnancy sex would be fine and it would help me not stress lol. I did everything perfect last time and it didn't make a bit of difference, i want to have a happy pregnancy like everyone else and not spend the whole time worrying like last time.


----------



## nostress

Haha my hubs will like this, I have to agree. Time to get back to it. Lol! It's really hard not to worry or anticipate or be excited and cautious. Like impossible hard.


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww I am so happy for you guys. I hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancies. I can only imagine how hard it is! Are you going to ask your Dr.'s to do any blood tests or early U/S's? Or are you going to just try to wait it out until the first normal prenatal appt?


----------



## jennajul2001

I stay off here for one day and missed all this!!

Congratulations Aunie I am so happy for you!!

So exciting for you two that you guys can be bump buddies, 2 down now how many more of us to go? I'm nit sure anymore lol.

Good luck girls! I'm sure these are your sticky beans!!


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations on your BFPS!! :dust: :dust: So how long after d&c's did it take to conceive then if you don't mind me asking. 

Re :sex: when pregnant it's supposed to have no effect on the pregnancy whatsoever, however I have a very tilted uterus and so the doctor said we can't when I am pregnant until past the 12 weeks stage and even then it's higher risk for us. My hubby was gutted! He looked so ill for about a day after that news! For 99% of the population it's fine though x


----------



## Aunie

Thanks everyone! I'm only 9 dpo i think so i'm gonna wait a couple days and do a digi to confirm and then i'll go to my doc for an early u/s at around 6 weeks. I'd like to wait long enough to see a heartbeat and i'd like to make sure the little nugget is growing the right place. I'm really shocked i got a positive so soon, if this one doesn't make it i'm going to a fertility specialist!


----------



## Aunie

Filipenko32- I had my d&e on august 19, i was almost 18wks. I O'd sept 8 and got af sept 20. I O'd late this cycle on day 23/24 and got my BFP yesterday at 8 dpo.


----------



## filipenko32

Aunie said:


> Filipenko32- I had my d&e on august 19, i was almost 18wks. I O'd sept 8 and got af sept 20. I O'd late this cycle on day 23/24 and got my BFP yesterday at 8 dpo.

So sorry you had a late loss that must have been very difficult.

I really hope everything goes well for you this time, i've got a good feeling it will x:flower:


----------



## Aunie

filipenko32 said:


> Aunie said:
> 
> 
> Filipenko32- I had my d&e on august 19, i was almost 18wks. I O'd sept 8 and got af sept 20. I O'd late this cycle on day 23/24 and got my BFP yesterday at 8 dpo.
> 
> So sorry you had a late loss that must have been very difficult.
> 
> I really hope everything goes well for you this time, i've got a good feeling it will x:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you sweetheart, i see you've had 3 m/c, i'm so sorry. Have you had any testing done to see if there's anything going on?


----------



## Aunie

Jenna-have you started your soy yet? Do you take it all cycle or only until O?

Twinkie-How are you doing? You almost to O?

I miss janetplanet, i really hope she's doing ok


----------



## Aunie

I found this and thought i was interesting, just wanted to share


Herb "Recipe" for Fertility

The following are some of the herbs best known for regulating the female cycle. Since we are all different it is impossible to write a one-fits-all herb recipe. Each herb has a specific function, and what helps one may harm another. This list is intended as preliminary information to help you as you begin to investigate herbal remedies.
Please do not begin taking herbs until you have read quite a bit about
them, and then take only those that are best suited to your individual needs, or better yet, consult a Naturopathic Doctor. Amounts have been intentionally removed from this list. Only a doctor's prescription or some in-depth research can tell you how much of which herb is right for you.

Day 1 (first day of bleeding) - Day 5 of cycle
No herbs, gives body a chance to naturally use herbs that have already been taken, and gives your body a break from herbs.

Day 6 until Ovulation
Dong Quai (hormone regulator, blood thinner)
Red Raspberry Leaf (uterine tonic, hormone regulator)
Vitex (Chasteberry) (uterine tonic, hormone regulator)

Ovulation - End of cycle/first day of bleeding
Vitex (Chasteberry)
Wild Yam (promotes production of progesterone in second half of the cycle. Also known as a contraceptive. Should not be taken before ovulation, as it may delay or prevent ovulation.)

More Information on Specific Herbs

Chaste Tree Berry (Chasteberry, Vitex)
Chasteberry has the effect of stimulating and normalizing pituitary
gland functions, especially its progesterone function. It may be called
an amphoteric remedy, as it can produce apparently opposite effects
though in truth it is simply normalizing. It has for instance a
reputation as both an aphrodisiac and as an anaphrodisiac! It will
usually enable what is appropriate to occur. The greatest use of
Chasteberry lies in normalizing the activity of female sex hormones
and it is thus indicated for dysmenorrhoea, premenstrual stress and
other disorders related to hormone function. It is especially beneficial
during menopausal changes. In a similar way it may be used to aid
the body to regain a natural balance after the use of the birth
control pill. Because it is not recommended for pregnancy, many
women stop taking it when they ovulate. However, because it can
increase progesterone and extend the luteal phase, some women
begin taking it when they ovulate. It may suppress ovulation in some
women.

Dong Quai

This is the BEST female herb as far as I'm concerned. Dong Quai (Angelica sinensis root) is the noted Chinese herb that is used as a blood tonic. It contains micronutrients known for their blood building properties (iron, vitamin B12, and vitamin E). Dong Quai balances estrogen in the body, and is traditionally used in China to regulate the menstrual cycle. Dong Quai is also a blood thinner, and for this reason it should not be taken DURING menstruation. It may be helpful in improving the chances of implantation for women who have auto-immune problems, but should not be taken if you are already taking "baby" aspirin to reduce blood clotting.

Evening Primrose Oil
A fatty acid that helps to increase thyroid function in women who are
mildly hypothyroid. Hypothyroidism can cause annovulation and
miscarriage. It is also used to improve cervical mucus and increase
estrogen. But because it may thin the uterine lining, making implantation more difficult, many take it only prior to ovulation.

False Unicorn Root or Helonias Root
In my experience, this one is hard to find in stores and must be order from the internet
Used for amenorrhea, dysmenorrhea, endometriosis, hormonal imbalance (balancing effect), infertility, morning sickness, ovarian cysts, spermatorrhea, threatened miscarraige, uterine prolapse. It is a tonic for the reproductive organs, expecially beneficial as an aid to getting pregnant and staying pregnant, has a normalizing effect upon the ovaries. Used in infertility caused by dysfunction in follicular formation in the ovary. Eases ovarian pain and vaginal dryness. Some specialists warn not to take this herb unless you want to get pregnant! Follow directions: Taking too much may cause hot flashes, kidney and stomach irritation, blurred vision or vomiting.

Red Raspberry Leaf
Raspberry leaf has a long tradition of use in late pregnancy to
strengthen and tone the tissue of the uterus, assisting contractions
and checking any hemorrhage during labor. As an astringent it may
be used in a wide range of cases, including diarrhea, leukhorroea and
other loose conditions. It is valuable in the easing of mouth problems
such as mouth ulcers, bleeding gums and inflammations. As a gargle it
will help sore throats. Raspberry is also very rich in iron and calcium.
As for the Red Raspberry leaf tea, it is not recommended until after
the third month and then it is only a cup a day. It is not until your third trimester that you can take up to 3 cups a day. 

Wild Yam
Wild Yam can increase progesterone production. This can increase
progesterone production for those with short luteal phases but should
only be taken AFTER ovulation. If taken before it can actually
prevent ovulation.

Remember, be sure to consult an herbalist/midwife/doctor before using any herbs (midwives will probably be more open to the idea of using herbs than a standard OB-GYN) and research as much as you can. 

Good Luck!


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie, I started taking my soy on cd 3 and am taking my last dosage today. Your only supposed to take it for 5 days anything more and it's not good for your cycle. I am on cd 7 today and after taking the soy u are supposed to O 5-10 days later so we will see. I am feeling a little more hopeful about this cycle nit sure if it's just from taking the soy or what's going on. 

I really hope you are all doing good! This thread is so quiet lately lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I just took my first dose of progesterone about half an hour ago and I am feeling the side effects. It can make you dizzy and drowsy... I probably shouldn't have taken it at work, but I figured first thing in the morning would be the best time to take it...

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## vanessabee

Hey everyone,

I just had a D&C last friday. I have been diagnosed with PCOS. During my pregnancy, I was taking Prometrium (Progesterone) and baby aspirin, both once daily. My ob-gyn said should help with preventing miscarriages. Unfortunately, at 7 weeks, my baby was determined a missed miscarriage. 

How soon can I try again?

Hopeful and keeping faith...


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Vanessa, sorry about your mc. I have heard that metaformin is helpful if you have PCOS. Also after 1 mc it is really unlikely it would happen again or is this your second miscarriage? You can try again straight away but docs recommend waiting one period x


----------



## filipenko32

Well ladies, I am on a yam adventure! I thought yam was good for you and 'superovulation' if you want twins so I am going with that and not the link above!! Anyway my 2kg of yam arrived today along with all my ic's and home health orders (but not in the same box) so I was a very happy lady this morning. Debzie I hope yours came too. Well these yams are huge!! Half an hour later I had one of them peeled, washed and sliced, then I got onto You Tube to see how to cook them. I boiled them for 20 minutes and added salt. They're not tooooooo bad. Taste a bit like a more fibrous potato! I had these with my 8 varieties of green vegetables and fish and felt super healthy. Watch this space for yam twins! :baby: :baby: x


----------



## Twinkie210

vanessabee said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just had a D&C last friday. I have been diagnosed with PCOS. During my pregnancy, I was taking Prometrium (Progesterone) and baby aspirin, both once daily. My ob-gyn said should help with preventing miscarriages. Unfortunately, at 7 weeks, my baby was determined a missed miscarriage.
> 
> How soon can I try again?
> 
> Hopeful and keeping faith...

So sorry for your loss!:hugs: I took prometrium before my last pregnancy was determined to be nonviable @ 7 weeks. I took it twice daily though! This time I am only taking 200mg once a day (until CD35). My Dr. recommended waiting one cycle before TTC after my D&C, to give my my body a chance to heal from the surgery. But I was cleared to start trying again after that. My first cycle TTCAL was a BFN, but I am hopefull for #2! This has been a long journey so far, but I am sure I will get that BFP again!


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> Well ladies, I am on a yam adventure! I thought yam was good for you and 'superovulation' if you want twins so I am going with that and not the link above!! Anyway my 2kg of yam arrived today along with all my ic's and home health orders (but not in the same box) so I was a very happy lady this morning. Debzie I hope yours came too. Well these yams are huge!! Half an hour later I had one of them peeled, washed and sliced, then I got onto You Tube to see how to cook them. I boiled them for 20 minutes and added salt. They're not tooooooo bad. Taste a bit like a more fibrous potato! I had these with my 8 varieties of green vegetables and fish and felt super healthy. Watch this space for yam twins! :baby: :baby: x

I don't think I could eat that many yams LOL! Good luck! I think I will leave it up to mother nature, and if I am meant to have one at a time then, that is fine with me. Hope you get your two little beans!


----------



## vanessabee

filipenko32 said:


> Hi Vanessa, sorry about your mc. I have heard that metaformin is helpful if you have PCOS. Also after 1 mc it is really unlikely it would happen again or is this your second miscarriage? You can try again straight away but docs recommend waiting one period x

Thank you.. This is my 4th miscarriage, my 2nd one this year. I heard of Metaformin, and I will ask my ob/gyn when i see her. 

Some doctors say that PCOS doesn't trigger miscarriages. However, PCOS does imbalance your hormones which are much needed for a healthy and viable pregnancy. 

I will be doing some testing for my hormones and see what needs to be done.


----------



## vanessabee

Twinkie210 said:


> vanessabee said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just had a D&C last friday. I have been diagnosed with PCOS. During my pregnancy, I was taking Prometrium (Progesterone) and baby aspirin, both once daily. My ob-gyn said should help with preventing miscarriages. Unfortunately, at 7 weeks, my baby was determined a missed miscarriage.
> 
> How soon can I try again?
> 
> Hopeful and keeping faith...
> 
> So sorry for your loss!:hugs: I took prometrium before my last pregnancy was determined to be nonviable @ 7 weeks. I took it twice daily though! This time I am only taking 200mg once a day (until CD35). My Dr. recommended waiting one cycle before TTC after my D&C, to give my my body a chance to heal from the surgery. But I was cleared to start trying again after that. My first cycle TTCAL was a BFN, but I am hopefull for #2! This has been a long journey so far, but I am sure I will get that BFP again!Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I will speak to my ob/gyn regarding a higher dosage of progesterone or taking it twice rather than once a day. I think i will wait one cycle before I start trying again. I can't wait to see the specialist so I can get these tests going!!


----------



## Twinkie210

vanessabee said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vanessabee said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just had a D&C last friday. I have been diagnosed with PCOS. During my pregnancy, I was taking Prometrium (Progesterone) and baby aspirin, both once daily. My ob-gyn said should help with preventing miscarriages. Unfortunately, at 7 weeks, my baby was determined a missed miscarriage.
> 
> How soon can I try again?
> 
> Hopeful and keeping faith...
> 
> So sorry for your loss!:hugs: I took prometrium before my last pregnancy was determined to be nonviable @ 7 weeks. I took it twice daily though! This time I am only taking 200mg once a day (until CD35). My Dr. recommended waiting one cycle before TTC after my D&C, to give my my body a chance to heal from the surgery. But I was cleared to start trying again after that. My first cycle TTCAL was a BFN, but I am hopefull for #2! This has been a long journey so far, but I am sure I will get that BFP again!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. I will speak to my ob/gyn regarding a higher dosage of progesterone or taking it twice rather than once a day. I think i will wait one cycle before I start trying again. I can't wait to see the specialist so I can get these tests going!!Click to expand...

Do you know what your progesterone levels were? Mine were only 6.8 at 19dpo, which I think is why I prescribed 400mg (200mg twice a day). Before my BFP I am only taking 200mg once a day, but I don't know if he will up it if I get another BFP. I really didn't want to wait once cycle, but DH was insistent that we should follow what my Dr. said. I am glad in the end that I did. I couldn't have lived with myself if I got a BFP that first cycle and had another MC.


----------



## filipenko32

vanessa - sorry you have had to suffer through so many mc's :hugs:. Did you have your son in between these? It just doesn't seem right that any woman should go through any mc ever! What's the point!!? Re PCOS i'm no expert but as I understood it, it was more difficult to get pregnant in the 1st place depending on the severity rather than it caused mc's? In this book i'm reading it says that up to 4 mc's can still be bad luck then after 5 they start pointing the finger at your body so to speak. It's called Coming to Term


----------



## Twinkie210

Wooo Hooo! I just got my :) on my digital OPK. I hope I really O! If I do this will be the earliest I will have ever O'd!!! Hopefully this is a good sign!


----------



## Aunie

YAY TWINKIE!!! Get at it babe! Are you gonna use pre-seed or do anything different?


----------



## Twinkie210

I am trying to decide if I should use preseed tonight or not. DH didn't like it the last time I used it, and I seem to have EWCM the last couple days, but I might just use a little and see if he minds that (he said it makes it too wet feeling). I started taking prenatals with DHA in them and I am taking progesterone supplements this cycle, other than that everything else is the same.


----------



## Aunie

Sounds like you're all set then, i have a good feeling for you this cycle!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Sounds like you're all set then, i have a good feeling for you this cycle!

Thanks! I had a good feeling last cycle, but that didn't work out. So I am going to try to just relax and see what happens.


----------



## filipenko32

Twinkie210 said:


> Wooo Hooo! I just got my :) on my digital OPK. I hope I really O! If I do this will be the earliest I will have ever O'd!!! Hopefully this is a good sign!

Fantastic news!! So pleased for you! :dance:


----------



## filipenko32

Aunie said:


> Sounds like you're all set then, i have a good feeling for you this cycle!

Aunie, sorry i missed your earlier Q about whether i'd had any tests and yes i have had every test going and so has my DH and nothing is wrong. We are just waiting for the chromosome analysis after the erpc now so... x (i quoted the wrong thing on this post :wacko:)


----------



## filipenko32

Twinkie, how long is your cycle and how many dpo did you ov if you don't mind me asking? Also I think you should use Preseed. GL! x :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Emum - thought this might be useful info for you: 

9am this morning poas pregnancy test with ic's at 2 available sensitivites = negative BUT the 10miu does have the faintest of faintest, faintest lines when held up to the light and twisted compared to the 25 miu (I am keeping it so I have something to refer to when I test for BFP) It is VERY faint tho! 

9.05 am poas with Clearblue digi = positive "1-2 pregnant"

(Just so you know i am trying to get a BFN at the mo and waiting for AF to start.)


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> Twinkie, how long is your cycle and how many dpo did you ov if you don't mind me asking? Also I think you should use Preseed. GL! x :dust: :dust: :dust:

My cycle is usually around 31/32 days and I O on CD 20/21. Last month I O'd on CD 20 (positive OPK on CD 19) so a positive OPK on CD 16 was suprising! (And since it was a digital test, I know it wasn't me reading it wrong, there is no mistaking a :)) I ended up using preseed last night, because I didn't feel as "wet" as I did the night before.

Does anyone else use a prenatal with DHA in it? I just realized that this is something I did different this month. The month I got pregnant I was also taking fish oil, which contains DHA. I have read that DHA is good for fertility as well as brain development in a baby. Has anyone else used a prenatal with DHA in it and had better results? Just wondering!


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> Emum - thought this might be useful info for you:
> 
> 9am this morning poas pregnancy test with ic's at all available sensitivites (2) = negative
> 9.05 am poas with Clearblue digi = positive "1-2 pregnant"
> 
> (Just so you know i am trying to get a BFN at the mo and waiting for AF to start.)

Wow your digi was more sensitive that the IC? That seems strange! Isn't it weird wishing for a BFN... I felt so strange after my MC poas and wishing for just one line!


----------



## filipenko32

Aunie, when you used an ic for your first positive how many dpo were you and how dark was the line? I am going to have to get one of my dad's 300 strong collection of magnifying glasses if they are this light for my next BFP! How's your pregnancy going so far? x


----------



## filipenko32

Twinkie210 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Emum - thought this might be useful info for you:
> 
> 9am this morning poas pregnancy test with ic's at all available sensitivites (2) = negative
> 9.05 am poas with Clearblue digi = positive "1-2 pregnant"
> 
> (Just so you know i am trying to get a BFN at the mo and waiting for AF to start.)
> 
> Wow your digi was more sensitive that the IC? That seems strange! Isn't it weird wishing for a BFN... I felt so strange after my MC poas and wishing for just one line!Click to expand...

Yes I know, it's an emotional and testing rollercoaster quite literally! Right so it is unusual for it to be so light then? Hmmm what am I doing wrong? I leave the ic's in for about 10 seconds and make sure they don't go above that line. :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Twinkie210 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkie, how long is your cycle and how many dpo did you ov if you don't mind me asking? Also I think you should use Preseed. GL! x :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> My cycle is usually around 31/32 days and I O on CD 20/21. Last month I O'd on CD 20 (positive OPK on CD 19) so a positive OPK on CD 16 was suprising! (And since it was a digital test, I know it wasn't me reading it wrong, there is no mistaking a :)) I ended up using preseed last night, because I didn't feel as "wet" as I did the night before.
> 
> Does anyone else use a prenatal with DHA in it? I just realized that this is something I did different this month. The month I got pregnant I was also taking fish oil, which contains DHA. I have read that DHA is good for fertility as well as brain development in a baby. Has anyone else used a prenatal with DHA in it and had better results? Just wondering!Click to expand...



Ohhh that's good to know! I rushed out to buy Pregnacare this morning with the fish oil sup and that has DHA in it! :dance:


----------



## filipenko32

mechanisms including reduced ovarian arachidonic acid. Significant ovarian retention of EPA and DHA enhanced ovulation with unchanged total PGE and PGF. Lack of change in PGE may have resulted from reduced PGE&#8322; combined with increased PGE&#8323;. When EPA alone was elevated, PGE was reduced, whereas PGF was increased. Results indicate that very high ALA intake enhances ovulation similar to very high EPA/DHA ingestion, an effect potentially mediated via similar patterns of PGF&#8322;&#945; and PGE&#8322; synthesis. :saywhat:

Maybe if I up the dose of all these things I will get twins!!!?? :baby::baby: Back to the pharmacy tomorrow to add to my ever expanding I WILL GET A BFP kit


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> mechanisms including reduced ovarian arachidonic acid. Significant ovarian retention of EPA and DHA enhanced ovulation with unchanged total PGE and PGF. Lack of change in PGE may have resulted from reduced PGE&#8322; combined with increased PGE&#8323;. When EPA alone was elevated, PGE was reduced, whereas PGF was increased. Results indicate that very high ALA intake enhances ovulation similar to very high EPA/DHA ingestion, an effect potentially mediated via similar patterns of PGF&#8322;&#945; and PGE&#8322; synthesis. :saywhat:
> 
> Maybe if I up the dose of all these things I will get twins!!!?? :baby::baby: Back to the pharmacy tomorrow to add to my ever expanding I WILL GET A BFP kit

Haha! I will be happy with one healthy baby! Twins run in my family (I am a fraternal twin) so that is always in the back of my mind. I am not going to up my dose beyond what is in the prenatal, I think I will leave the chance up to mother nature!

Ugh! The second dose of progeserone seems to be worse than the first. I still feel kind of off today- and I had terrible hot flashes last night! It will be worth it in the end though!


----------



## filipenko32

Twinkie210 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> mechanisms including reduced ovarian arachidonic acid. Significant ovarian retention of EPA and DHA enhanced ovulation with unchanged total PGE and PGF. Lack of change in PGE may have resulted from reduced PGE&#8322; combined with increased PGE&#8323;. When EPA alone was elevated, PGE was reduced, whereas PGF was increased. Results indicate that very high ALA intake enhances ovulation similar to very high EPA/DHA ingestion, an effect potentially mediated via similar patterns of PGF&#8322;&#945; and PGE&#8322; synthesis. :saywhat:
> 
> Maybe if I up the dose of all these things I will get twins!!!?? :baby::baby: Back to the pharmacy tomorrow to add to my ever expanding I WILL GET A BFP kit
> 
> Haha! I will be happy with one healthy baby! Twins run in my family (I am a fraternal twin) so that is always in the back of my mind. I am not going to up my dose beyond what is in the prenatal, I think I will leave the chance up to mother nature!
> 
> Ugh! The second dose of progeserone seems to be worse than the first. I still feel kind of off today- and I had terrible hot flashes last night! It will be worth it in the end though!Click to expand...

yeah perhaps you can have too much of something! But great detective work and powers of deduction on your part for what caused your early ov! Keep at it with the progesterone - is the brand you're taking Cytogest or something like that? Perhaps the side effects will tone down after a few days? I had my mashed yam today with butter and salt for my twin mission, it tasted much better like that. Off to do some research now about the effects of doubling up on DHA APQ ZRH or whatever these things are called. I'm going to rattle!! Hope you get your BFP this cycle, how exciting! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> mechanisms including reduced ovarian arachidonic acid. Significant ovarian retention of EPA and DHA enhanced ovulation with unchanged total PGE and PGF. Lack of change in PGE may have resulted from reduced PGE&#8322; combined with increased PGE&#8323;. When EPA alone was elevated, PGE was reduced, whereas PGF was increased. Results indicate that very high ALA intake enhances ovulation similar to very high EPA/DHA ingestion, an effect potentially mediated via similar patterns of PGF&#8322;&#945; and PGE&#8322; synthesis. :saywhat:
> 
> Maybe if I up the dose of all these things I will get twins!!!?? :baby::baby: Back to the pharmacy tomorrow to add to my ever expanding I WILL GET A BFP kit
> 
> Haha! I will be happy with one healthy baby! Twins run in my family (I am a fraternal twin) so that is always in the back of my mind. I am not going to up my dose beyond what is in the prenatal, I think I will leave the chance up to mother nature!
> 
> Ugh! The second dose of progeserone seems to be worse than the first. I still feel kind of off today- and I had terrible hot flashes last night! It will be worth it in the end though!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah perhaps you can have too much of something! But great detective work and powers of deduction on your part for what caused your early ov! Keep at it with the progesterone - is the brand you're taking Cytogest or something like that? Perhaps the side effects will tone down after a few days? I had my mashed yam today with butter and salt for my twin mission, it tasted much better like that. Off to do some research now about the effects of doubling up on DHA APQ ZRH or whatever these things are called. I'm going to rattle!! Hope you get your BFP this cycle, how exciting! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Well I am not saying that the DHA definately caused my earlier LH surge (and hopefully O), but it is really the only thing I did different this month. Even if I don't get my BFP this cycle, I will definately keep taking the vitamin with DHA.

I am actually taking Prometrium. I took this when I was pregnant, but I didn't have the same side effects. I am thinking the side effects will slow down some after I actually O. I think it has to do with my hormone levels rising and dropping when I take the pill. Hopefully after I O, my progesterone will stay more even since my body will be producing it too (just my theory). The last time I took it I took it twice a day and I didn't have the same fluctuations because I took it both morning and night. We'll see I guess.


----------



## vanessabee

Twinkie210 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> mechanisms including reduced ovarian arachidonic acid. Significant ovarian retention of EPA and DHA enhanced ovulation with unchanged total PGE and PGF. Lack of change in PGE may have resulted from reduced PGE&#8322; combined with increased PGE&#8323;. When EPA alone was elevated, PGE was reduced, whereas PGF was increased. Results indicate that very high ALA intake enhances ovulation similar to very high EPA/DHA ingestion, an effect potentially mediated via similar patterns of PGF&#8322;&#945; and PGE&#8322; synthesis. :saywhat:
> 
> Maybe if I up the dose of all these things I will get twins!!!?? :baby::baby: Back to the pharmacy tomorrow to add to my ever expanding I WILL GET A BFP kit
> 
> Haha! I will be happy with one healthy baby! Twins run in my family (I am a fraternal twin) so that is always in the back of my mind. I am not going to up my dose beyond what is in the prenatal, I think I will leave the chance up to mother nature!
> 
> Ugh! The second dose of progeserone seems to be worse than the first. I still feel kind of off today- and I had terrible hot flashes last night! It will be worth it in the end though!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah perhaps you can have too much of something! But great detective work and powers of deduction on your part for what caused your early ov! Keep at it with the progesterone - is the brand you're taking Cytogest or something like that? Perhaps the side effects will tone down after a few days? I had my mashed yam today with butter and salt for my twin mission, it tasted much better like that. Off to do some research now about the effects of doubling up on DHA APQ ZRH or whatever these things are called. I'm going to rattle!! Hope you get your BFP this cycle, how exciting! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am not saying that the DHA definately caused my earlier LH surge (and hopefully O), but it is really the only thing I did different this month. Even if I don't get my BFP this cycle, I will definately keep taking the vitamin with DHA.
> 
> I am actually taking Prometrium. I took this when I was pregnant, but I didn't have the same side effects. I am thinking the side effects will slow down some after I actually O. I think it has to do with my hormone levels rising and dropping when I take the pill. Hopefully after I O, my progesterone will stay more even since my body will be producing it too (just my theory). The last time I took it I took it twice a day and I didn't have the same fluctuations because I took it both morning and night. We'll see I guess.Click to expand...

How how are you taking your prometrium? Vaginally or orally? Once a day?


----------



## Twinkie210

vanessabee said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> mechanisms including reduced ovarian arachidonic acid. Significant ovarian retention of EPA and DHA enhanced ovulation with unchanged total PGE and PGF. Lack of change in PGE may have resulted from reduced PGE&#8322; combined with increased PGE&#8323;. When EPA alone was elevated, PGE was reduced, whereas PGF was increased. Results indicate that very high ALA intake enhances ovulation similar to very high EPA/DHA ingestion, an effect potentially mediated via similar patterns of PGF&#8322;&#945; and PGE&#8322; synthesis. :saywhat:
> 
> Maybe if I up the dose of all these things I will get twins!!!?? :baby::baby: Back to the pharmacy tomorrow to add to my ever expanding I WILL GET A BFP kit
> 
> Haha! I will be happy with one healthy baby! Twins run in my family (I am a fraternal twin) so that is always in the back of my mind. I am not going to up my dose beyond what is in the prenatal, I think I will leave the chance up to mother nature!
> 
> Ugh! The second dose of progeserone seems to be worse than the first. I still feel kind of off today- and I had terrible hot flashes last night! It will be worth it in the end though!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah perhaps you can have too much of something! But great detective work and powers of deduction on your part for what caused your early ov! Keep at it with the progesterone - is the brand you're taking Cytogest or something like that? Perhaps the side effects will tone down after a few days? I had my mashed yam today with butter and salt for my twin mission, it tasted much better like that. Off to do some research now about the effects of doubling up on DHA APQ ZRH or whatever these things are called. I'm going to rattle!! Hope you get your BFP this cycle, how exciting! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am not saying that the DHA definately caused my earlier LH surge (and hopefully O), but it is really the only thing I did different this month. Even if I don't get my BFP this cycle, I will definately keep taking the vitamin with DHA.
> 
> I am actually taking Prometrium. I took this when I was pregnant, but I didn't have the same side effects. I am thinking the side effects will slow down some after I actually O. I think it has to do with my hormone levels rising and dropping when I take the pill. Hopefully after I O, my progesterone will stay more even since my body will be producing it too (just my theory). The last time I took it I took it twice a day and I didn't have the same fluctuations because I took it both morning and night. We'll see I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> How how are you taking your prometrium? Vaginally or orally? Once a day?Click to expand...

I am taking it orally 200mg once a day. Last time I took it I took 200mg orally twice a day.


----------



## filipenko32

Twinkie - Am I right in thinking you are taking Prometrium before you Ov?


----------



## vanessabee

Twinkie210 said:


> I am taking it orally 200mg once a day. Last time I took it I took 200mg orally twice a day.

Did you take that before getting pregnant? I'm thinking I should do that before I start trying. What do you think?


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> Twinkie - Am I right in thinking you are taking Prometrium before you Ov?

A few days before, yes. I asked my Dr. if he really wanted me to take it before ovulation and he said yes. I asked some of the women from my support group and another said that her FS said you can't start taking it too early... so I started it yesterday (I may be Oing today, I will have to wait and see what my temps do).


----------



## filipenko32

Oh that's interesting. I always thought it had to be after ov since you need estrogen dominence but perhaps it's not a high enough dose to interfere with the estrogen for egg making,. obviously your doctor will know best. Good Luck catching that egg x


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> Oh that's interesting. I always thought it had to be after ov since you need estrogen dominence but perhaps it's not a high enough dose to interfere with the estrogen for egg making,. obviously your doctor will know best. Good Luck catching that egg x

Yeah I had heard that too, I was concerned that it would mess up O, but maybe I'm Ok because it was just a few days before O, so I already had the estrogen surge? I don't know, but I figured I better follow my Dr.'s directions! My OB/GYN has been practicing a long time and is in very high demand, so I am assuming he knows what he is talking about! If I don't get a BFP this month I will ask again before taking it next month.


----------



## Aunie

Filipenko32-I got my bfp on an ic at 8 dpo (i think) the line was very light but you could see it without squinting. The lines on the ic's re still faint at 13 dpo but my frers are darker. I still don't have any pregnancy symptoms really, my nipples are a little itchy and my cm is thicker then normal but thats about it. 
If i don't start bleeding by Tuesday I'll make an appointment with my gyno for an early u/s.


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Filipenko32-I got my bfp on an ic at 8 dpo (i think) the line was very light but you could see it without squinting. The lines on the ic's re still faint at 13 dpo but my frers are darker. I still don't have any pregnancy symptoms really, my nipples are a little itchy and my cm is thicker then normal but thats about it.
> If i don't start bleeding by Tuesday I'll make an appointment with my gyno for an early u/s.

Good Luck Aunie! I hope they can get you in for an early U/S!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I had a temp spike today, so FX'd I am 1 dpo today! It is hard not knowing if the temp spike is from the progesterone or from O! But I started taking it Tuesday morning and it didn't change my temp yesterday so hopefully my temp spike really is from O!


----------



## filipenko32

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I had a temp spike today, so FX'd I am 1 dpo today! It is hard not knowing if the temp spike is from the progesterone or from O! But I started taking it Tuesday morning and it didn't change my temp yesterday so hopefully my temp spike really is from O!

It will be from the 'o' don't worry! x


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I had a temp spike today, so FX'd I am 1 dpo today! It is hard not knowing if the temp spike is from the progesterone or from O! But I started taking it Tuesday morning and it didn't change my temp yesterday so hopefully my temp spike really is from O!
> 
> It will be from the 'o' don't worry! xClick to expand...

Thanks! It is my nature to analyze everything! But I think it is from O too!


----------



## jennajul2001

Glad to see everyone is doing good. 

I am sure its from Oing Twinkie, I have my fx for you this cycle!

I am seeing second lines on my OPKs and I am very excited about it lol. I think they are getting a bit darker daily so we will see if I get a positive one. I am feeling good this cycle. I am feeling like maybe my body needed that first cycle after my mc to heal and regulate itself. My temps dont look all loopy this cycle either. Although I haven't been temping daily lol only 6 out of the 9 days so far. Trying to stay on top of that though lol. I would really love my BFP before Christmas. At least by January. I wish I could stop thinking about ttc but its all I think about all day lol.


----------



## Aunie

Twinki- Thank you! You gonna do the dance again tonight just for good measure ;)

Jenna-I'm glad you're feeling good this cycle, it sounds like your body did need a bit of a rest.

I have a good feeling about my pregnancy this time. last time i just had this feeling that something was gonna go wrong, i was worried about every little thing. You know i was 18 weeks and hadn't bought one thing for the baby? I had a lot of nightmares about losing the baby too, i wonder if i instinctively knew something was wrong. This time i'm gonna buy any cute little thing i see and turn my back on any negative thoughts! I might need some help from you ladies from time to time though to keep that promise to myself lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Twinki- Thank you! You gonna do the dance again tonight just for good measure ;)
> 
> Jenna-I'm glad you're feeling good this cycle, it sounds like your body did need a bit of a rest.
> 
> I have a good feeling about my pregnancy this time. last time i just had this feeling that something was gonna go wrong, i was worried about every little thing. You know i was 18 weeks and hadn't bought one thing for the baby? I had a lot of nightmares about losing the baby too, i wonder if i instinctively knew something was wrong. This time i'm gonna buy any cute little thing i see and turn my back on any negative thoughts! I might need some help from you ladies from time to time though to keep that promise to myself lol

I gave DH the night off last night:haha:, I figured since I had my temp spike already it was probably to late anyway (I had made him BD the past 4 nights, so he needed a break!).


----------



## filipenko32

Twinkie210 said:


> Aunie said:
> 
> 
> Twinki- Thank you! You gonna do the dance again tonight just for good measure ;)
> 
> Jenna-I'm glad you're feeling good this cycle, it sounds like your body did need a bit of a rest.
> 
> I have a good feeling about my pregnancy this time. last time i just had this feeling that something was gonna go wrong, i was worried about every little thing. You know i was 18 weeks and hadn't bought one thing for the baby? I had a lot of nightmares about losing the baby too, i wonder if i instinctively knew something was wrong. This time i'm gonna buy any cute little thing i see and turn my back on any negative thoughts! I might need some help from you ladies from time to time though to keep that promise to myself lol
> 
> I gave DH the night off last night:haha:, I figured since I had my temp spike already it was probably to late anyway (I had made him BD the past 4 nights, so he needed a break!).Click to expand...

:haha: Since I have known my husband all through his twenties I have definitely noticed that he isn't quite as "energetic" as he used to be now he is 30. I remember twice a day back in the old days just for fun!! Now ov time of the month has him exhausted but he doesn't mind too much. These men ey? Moan when they can't, moan when it's offered on a platter 24/7!! I haven't told my Dh that because I have got a tilted uterus and am going to be miscarriage paranoid forever that once I am successfully pregnant :sex: is going to be off limits for 9 months!! So he better get it in now before he forgets what it's like... or I get traded in for a non pregnant version!!


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> :haha: Since I have known my husband all through his twenties I have definitely noticed that he isn't quite as "energetic" as he used to be now he is 30. I remember twice a day back in the old days just for fun!! Now ov time of the month has him exhausted but he doesn't mind too much. These men ey? Moan when they can't, moan when it's offered on a platter 24/7!! I haven't told my Dh that because I have got a tilted uterus and am going to be miscarriage paranoid forever that once I am successfully pregnant :sex: is going to be off limits for 9 months!! So he better get it in now before he forgets what it's like... or I get traded in for a non pregnant version!!

My DH is now 31, so 30 must be the magic age when they start to slow down! I really hope this is the month for a BFP, because I don't know how much longer I can convince OH to keep up this schedule!

Well 2dpo and my temp is wayyy up today. I didn't sleep good last night, so I don't know if the high temp is from that, normal O rise, or just from the Prometrium, but hopefully my temps stay this way! LOL


----------



## Aunie

Hey Twinkie, how many dpo are you now? Are you symptom spotting?

Jenna-have you O'd yet hun?


----------



## jennajul2001

I don't think I have I'd yet. Lines on opks are getting darker and ihave been crampy so hopefully I didn't miss it with the opks. I am hoping I O in the next couple days. I'm on day 14 now. Still bding just to be safe lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Hey Twinkie, how many dpo are you now? Are you symptom spotting?
> 
> Jenna-have you O'd yet hun?

6dpo today, ugh it feels like time is going by so slowly! I am trying to keep symptoms spotting to a minimum because I don't know how the new medicine is going to effect me. So far I had cramping off and on from O to 5 dpo, but today no cramps. Yesterday I woke up with a headache and I have pretty much had it since then. Yesterday I had a bit more CM than normal. That is about it. Oh and I felt like crap last night, but I could just be getting sick. Unfortunately none of my symptoms scream PREGNANT, but I will stay hopeful.

How are you?


----------



## filipenko32

Twinkie, headaches can be a sign! :dust: I never get headaches unless i'm pregnant


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> Twinkie, headaches can be a sign! :dust: I never get headaches unless i'm pregnant

Unfortunately I get headaches frequently. I think I am sensitive to hormone changes, because I get headaches before AF all the time.


----------



## filipenko32

oh, well I will keep my fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## nostress

My fingers are crossed for you Twinkie! And everyone else too!

My first "reassurance" or "dating" ultrasound is on the 16th at 8 weeks 2 days. I am not taking baby aspirin or getting regular hcg counts done... Dunno why, could be military doctors who knows...

My initial appt, where they do the internal exam, etc etc is at 10 weeks on the 29th... So I guess things are moving forward. I am very optimistic, very uncomfortable, bloated, constipated, dizzy, tired and experiencing occasional but strong nausea. 

We're about to close a deal on a dream house. Things are moving forward...

I keep asking myself is there something I should be doing? Ugh, I just rest a lot, DH takes care of everything meals, 2 year old, cleaning, laundry. I'm so tired I rest a ton! Is there anything else I should be doing? Ugh!


----------



## Aunie

Jenna-sounds like your almost there! keep up the um good work lol.

Twinkie-i'm doing good, i have my first appt on monday. I wanted an appt for thursday because i should be far enough along to see a heartbeat by then but mondays all they had for next week. I might get an u/s anyway but i'll at least get my levels checked. When i was on bcp i got migraines alot from the progesterone, maybe that's your case too? I still don't have many symptoms of pregnancy, if it wasn't for my dark lines on my hpts i wouldn't believe i was. I have my fx'd for you! When will you test or have you already?

Nostress-good luck with closing on your house! Your life sounds pretty awesome right now, i'm happy for you :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am so happy you guys are doing good! I'm glad to hear that you are getting early appts too!

Aunie- It is reassuring to know that you don't have any symptoms, I have practically none that I can attribute to pregnancy yet and it is driving me crazy. I am convincing myself I am out and I am only 7 dpo.

I had to run in the $ Tree last night and at the checkout I saw HPTs, so I bought two:blush: I also have 3 FRER, but I don't want to use them just yet. I was thinking about taking the $ Tree tests @ 8 and 9 dpo and then using the FRER @ 10dpo. But now that 8 dpo is tomorrow, I am kind of chickening out. I don't want to see a BFN if it is too early, but I want to know asap if I am pregnant. I think it is a catch 22, LOL! I guess I will just decide tomorrow morning if I want to test or not. I had a little dip in my temps this morning, maybe I will see if it goes back up tomorrow and if it does test.


----------



## filipenko32

good news for me, I got my positive opk today!! 6 days past negative pregnancy test!! :dust: can't believe it!


----------



## Twinkie210

filipenko32 said:


> good news for me, I got my positive opk today!! 6 days past negative pregnancy test!! :dust: can't believe it!

Awesome! You better get busy! I hope this leads to a BFP!


----------



## filipenko32

and for you twinkie :dust:


----------



## Aunie

Twinkie-Good luck! Try to think positive, some girls don't get a bfp until 10 or 12 dpo so you got some time.

filipenko-Congrats hun, hope you've been :sex:


----------



## twinkle2

Hi Ladies can I join you? Had D&C (well the suction version ERPC) for a missed miscarriage at 10 and a half weeks (babies (yes twins) only measuring at 9 weeks). This was 10 days ago and I am still bleeding on and off - is this normal? I know they told me I could be bleeding for up to 2 weeks and that I should take a hpt after 2 weeks but i have already started taking them and they are still very dark. I just want to stop bleeding and start getting bfns (only time in my life I want to see one) so i can have some hope of trying again.
What I want to know is is this normal to keep bleeding and then stopping? I think it's stopped and then starts again for about an hour and then stops, v strange. Also got something that was like EWCM texture-wise but bright red blood (sorry tmi) - no idea what's going on. 
When did you guys get bfns after D&C? And when did you stop bleeding? Did you ovulate soon after stopping bleeding? I don't always ovulate on my own and have really long cycles so desperate to start taking the clomid again. 
Is it normal to be so desperate to be pregnant again? I just want to go back in time to when I got that bfp and how happy I was. 
Anyway I see quite a few of you have already got bfps really soon after D&C, did you all have super regular cycles before all this? I don't have PCOS (had bloods done and scan and all is fine) so don't really know why i don't always ovulate and have long cycles. 

Sorry for really long post and all the questions, I am just so devastated and getting pregnant again is the only thing giving me hope. Threads like this seem so positive and i would love to join. Massive congratulations to all of you who have got bfps so soon and good luck and baby dust to those who are still waiting. xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

twinkle2 said:


> Hi Ladies can I join you? Had D&C (well the suction version ERPC) for a missed miscarriage at 10 and a half weeks (babies (yes twins) only measuring at 9 weeks). This was 10 days ago and I am still bleeding on and off - is this normal? I know they told me I could be bleeding for up to 2 weeks and that I should take a hpt after 2 weeks but i have already started taking them and they are still very dark. I just want to stop bleeding and start getting bfns (only time in my life I want to see one) so i can have some hope of trying again.
> What I want to know is is this normal to keep bleeding and then stopping? I think it's stopped and then starts again for about an hour and then stops, v strange. Also got something that was like EWCM texture-wise but bright red blood (sorry tmi) - no idea what's going on.
> When did you guys get bfns after D&C? And when did you stop bleeding? Did you ovulate soon after stopping bleeding? I don't always ovulate on my own and have really long cycles so desperate to start taking the clomid again.
> Is it normal to be so desperate to be pregnant again? I just want to go back in time to when I got that bfp and how happy I was.
> Anyway I see quite a few of you have already got bfps really soon after D&C, did you all have super regular cycles before all this? I don't have PCOS (had bloods done and scan and all is fine) so don't really know why i don't always ovulate and have long cycles.
> 
> Sorry for really long post and all the questions, I am just so devastated and getting pregnant again is the only thing giving me hope. Threads like this seem so positive and i would love to join. Massive congratulations to all of you who have got bfps so soon and good luck and baby dust to those who are still waiting. xxx

I had one week of bleeding followed by a week of spotting. My NP said to call if the bleeding lasted longer than 2 weeks and they would give me something to stop the bleeding. Yes it is completely normal to want to be pregnant again right away! I felt the same way and we decided to follow my Dr.'s advice and wait for one actual period. The waiting was so hard. AF returned exactly 5 weeks after my D&C and my cycles pretty much went back to normal right away. My cycles are fairly regular, but I tend to ovulate late in my cycle. It took me between 2 and 3 weeks to get a negative Hpt (I didn't test everyday so I don't know exactly when they went negative) and I O'd 24 days after the D&C, so not long after my HCG dropped to non pregnant levels.

I hope this info helps you some! I am currently in my second cycle TTCAL (we took one cycle off, so 3rd cycle after my D&C). I am currently in my 2WW, so I should know soon if we got lucky this time around!


----------



## twinkle2

Thanks so much for the info Twinkie, I guess I shouldn't be overly concerned that I'm still getting strong bfps then. Just want to be able to start the clomid again! I have EVERYTHING crossed for you this cycle, with my first BFP I didn't get it until about 13dpo and with this most recent one got at 9dpo (but it was twins so guess it registers earlier) so you have plenty of time to get your lovely 2 lines yet. Good luck! xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

twinkle2 said:


> Thanks so much for the info Twinkie, I guess I shouldn't be overly concerned that I'm still getting strong bfps then. Just want to be able to start the clomid again! I have EVERYTHING crossed for you this cycle, with my first BFP I didn't get it until about 13dpo and with this most recent one got at 9dpo (but it was twins so guess it registers earlier) so you have plenty of time to get your lovely 2 lines yet. Good luck! xxx

Thanks! I got my BFP @ 10dpo last time, so I am trying to hold out until then!


----------



## jennajul2001

I am so confused with my bbt charting right now lol. I haven't had a positive opk yet (could have missed my surge I guess) anyways I woke up this am at 4:15 and took my temp because I was confused I thought it was my alarm going off but I'm not sure what woke me up lol. I usually temp at 7am. My temp was higher than usual and I checked the bbt temp adjuster and it adjusts it way higher. Anyways since inputting my temp on fertility friend it gave me crosshairs and has me O'ing 4 days ago? I'm confused should I just disregard this mornings temp?? 

Here is my chart in case someone wants to see it. The big dip was the night the fan was on so I am assuming that's why the big dip. 
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Twinkie210

I would wait and see what tomorrow's temp is like and keep with the OPKs for a few more days. The temp shift doesn't look very clear to me either. FX'd for you!


----------



## Aunie

jenna-what cd are you on?

:hi: welcome twinkle! Sorry you have to be here with us hun.my hcg went down pretty quick but that might have been because my baby died a week before we found out. I O'd about two weeks after my negative hpt and got af two weeks after that. I O'd really late after AF but i got my BFP! We are always here if you have questions or just need to talk about things, we all had it pretty rough at first and know what you're going through. :hugs:


----------



## jennajul2001

Cd 16 today


----------



## twinkle2

Thanks so much guys for your support, it makes me feel so much better just to know i can post on here and talk to people who have been through/are going through similar things to me. big hugs to everyone and fingers crossed everything works out well for us all. 
Twinkie did you crack and test yet or are you still holding out? xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Yes, I took a test this morning. I did the $ Tree test and I broke down and did a FRER... both BFN :(

Last night I noticed some pink CM, just a small amount, so I might go ahead and test again tomorrow. At this point what do I have to lose? I am not holding out hope because spotting is not unusual for me, but this was different than my normal spotting. I have two more FRERs left, so if it is a BFN tomorrow I might try to hold out until Tuesday to test again. If AF doesn't show by then it will will be the longest LP I have had ever, but I am on Prometrium, so it still wouldn't mean that I am pregnant. I hate this part of my cycle!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and my chart isn't looking so good either :( I am thinking I might be out anyway...


----------



## twinkle2

Ah, hon don't give up, it's not over until AF shows, 9dpo is still really early , will keep everything crossed for you! To be honest I find the waiting to ovulate part much harder than the 2ww, without clomid I can have up to a 70 day cycle (although that was straight off bcp it did go to 50 and then 40) so at least I know that the 2ww won't last too long and there is some hope then. 
Will keep everything crossed for youxxx ps - are you on prometrium for luteal phase defect? xx


----------



## Twinkie210

twinkle2 said:


> Ah, hon don't give up, it's not over until AF shows, 9dpo is still really early , will keep everything crossed for you! To be honest I find the waiting to ovulate part much harder than the 2ww, without clomid I can have up to a 70 day cycle (although that was straight off bcp it did go to 50 and then 40) so at least I know that the 2ww won't last too long and there is some hope then.
> Will keep everything crossed for youxxx ps - are you on prometrium for luteal phase defect? xx

Yes, my LP isn't that bad, 11 days with spotting typically starting at 9dpo, but my progesterone was low before my MC, so my Dr. suggested trying Prometrium to see if it would keep me from spotting and lengthen my LP. The bad part is he had me start it before I typically O (which is CD 21is). He told me to start it CD16 and take it through CD35. Well I got a + OPK the night of CD16 (which is my earliest true + OPK). I got a temp rise 2 days later, but I don't know for sure if it is from O or the Prometrium! I am thinking I might ignore what the Dr. told me next month and take it after I see a temp shift so I can be sure. (My temp shift was huge so I am thinking it is from O, but I hate not really knowing, I might be stressing out about testing for no reason! UGH!)


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Twinkie, 9dpo is still early :af: :af:


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks FX'd for everyone!


----------



## Aunie

Hopefully the pink cm is IB :thumbup:


----------



## nursekelly

hi ladies! sorry i've been mia so long. it's just been kinda hard coming up here the last several weeks, i guess b/c i'm trying to get over it...like a little "outa sight, outa mind" sorta thing. but i'm not really sure any of that works anyway! 

So round 2 of clomid failed:cry: the ol' :witch: got me this week, so starting round 3. i'm just so frustrated with everything. i just feel like we're doing everything right and it's still not working. and i'm just getting nervous that with each month that doesn't work out...my due date (feb 11) is creeping up on me. not sure how i'm gonna handle it if there's no :bfp: before then. 

i hope all of you ladies are doing well! congrats aunie!! so excited for you :happydance:

hoping for big fat :bfp: 's for the rest of us soon!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I tested again this morning and BFN. I am pretty sure I am out for this month. I am not testing again until Wed (14dpo) If it is a BFN on Wednesday, I will be stopping progesterone and on to the next cycle.

So sorry AF got you nursekelly- I feel like my due date is creeping up too (March 18th). FX'd for you this round!


----------



## Aunie

My due date was jan 20th, one day before my first year wedding anniversary. I don't know how i'm going to react, especially if this little bean doesn't make it. I pray you all get your bfps before your due dates.


----------



## jennajul2001

So sorry to hear af came for you nurdekelly! Really hope you get your BFP next cycle!

I still have my fx for you twinkie!! Hopefully AF doesnt show for you!

I am on day 18 and I dont think ive ovulated yet. My opk is darker today but im not sure if that matters anyways lol. I am gonna do another opk later tonight and see if its just as dark or darker (fx for me). I am so worried I am not Oing. My temps are messed up too. But I do sleep with my mouth open and I have read around that that can make a difference in your temping so I might have to do something else next cycle lol.

My due date was January 27th and I only have 2 more cycles to go before then. I am so scared I wont have my bfp before then and I am scared to know how I will handle that day!


----------



## nostress

My fingers are crossed for you Twinkie!

To the new posters, I'm sorry for all of your losses, but I'm glad you found a place where there are people who can relate. Good luck on the trying to conceive after a loss journey. 

Auntie, how are you feeling now? I've still only had sex with my DH once... Ugh, my appt isn't till the 16th and I don't think I can wait till then. I just have to get over this fear of doing something wrong. 

Jennajul2001 I hope you ovulate soon, if not, perhaps you can go to your doc and ask/get some tests done.

I do pray that you all get your bfps before your original due dates... I don't even know how it will affect me when it hits. I guess just try to prepare yourself for the worst but always always hope and believe you are worthy of the best!

I am alright, experiencing nausea, gassy, cravings, fatigue, dizzy. All that stuff. Just want it to be the 16th already so I can get my reassuring ultrasound done.

Still living out of a hotel, waiting to close on our house. Ugh, just ready to be settled!


----------



## Aunie

Nostress-I'm doing good. I have the sore bb's, constipation, lots of creamy cm and thats about it so far. My first appt is tomorrow, i wanted one later because i want to see a heartbeat and i think tomorrow might be to soon. Given my history they wanted me to come in early for bloods and stuff. Maybe I'll ask for an u/s anyways to make sure there's at least a yolk sac.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I had red spotting yesterday so I think AF will be showing soon. She is due today but could be delayed from my meds :( If she doesn't show by Wednesday I am definately taking one more test and then quitting the progesterone. These past few days have sucked. I just don't understand why we can do everything right and still not get that BFP.


----------



## filipenko32

How did you get on Aunie?


----------



## jennajul2001

Omg I am so excited, I Think I just got a positive opk, It is the darkest I have seen and I am taking it as a positive. I am on CD 20 and this is pretty late but My cycles have been 30 - 32 days long lately so maybe I was just testing too early. I really hope I do O . Hubby was out so I called him home so we can bd before my dd gets home from school at 3:30 lol. He works nights this week so he leaves for work at 5pm. Dont wanna miss my chance!


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Omg I am so excited, I Think I just got a positive opk, It is the darkest I have seen and I am taking it as a positive. I am on CD 20 and this is pretty late but My cycles have been 30 - 32 days long lately so maybe I was just testing too early. I really hope I do O . Hubby was out so I called him home so we can bd before my dd gets home from school at 3:30 lol. He works nights this week so he leaves for work at 5pm. Dont wanna miss my chance!

Good Luck!


----------



## Aunie

Well I started spotting last night, its brown and light, I hope its just from having sex. I'm at my doctors office now but I'm an hour and a half early for my appointment. I'm hoping for the best and expecting the worst.

Jenna- good luck!!

Twinkie-im sorry you're frustrated hun. You're gonna do it a little different next cycle right? Hopefully you'll get you're bfp that way.


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Well I started spotting last night, its brown and light, I hope its just from having sex. I'm at my doctors office now but I'm an hour and a half early for my appointment. I'm hoping for the best and expecting the worst.
> 
> Jenna- good luck!!
> 
> Twinkie-im sorry you're frustrated hun. You're gonna do it a little different next cycle right? Hopefully you'll get you're bfp that way.

Well the spotting is getting a little heavier, so it may turn into CD1. I don't know what to do this cycle. I have to call my Dr. and see if they will write me another prescription. I was thinking about trying soy, but the reviews are mixed on it. I am just so tired of TTC!


----------



## jennajul2001

Twinkie I am so sorry to hear that! I still have my fx for you though! Don't give up! We will ALL get our sticky BFP!!

Aunie, I really hope it's nothing and your little bean is ok. Hopefully it is just old blood. Keep us posted on what your dr says. Hopefully this is your sticky bean!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Well I started spotting last night, its brown and light, I hope its just from having sex. I'm at my doctors office now but I'm an hour and a half early for my appointment. I'm hoping for the best and expecting the worst.
> 
> Jenna- good luck!!
> 
> Twinkie-im sorry you're frustrated hun. You're gonna do it a little different next cycle right? Hopefully you'll get you're bfp that way.

Aunie... Keep us updated on what the Dr. says, FX'd it's nothing!


----------



## nostress

Aunie please keep us posted, I hope it's nothing! 

Twinkie, maybe your doctor can give you more insight on soy? 

I hope you all get your sticky bfps soon! And I pray that Aunie's bean is doing fine! And so much of my hope and heart is dedicated to my bean in my belly. Grow blueberry, and grow strong!

Jenna, have your opks gotten darker/positive?


----------



## nostress

Woops jenna, just read your post! Was your hubs able to make it home? I hope so! I ovulated on cd20 right after my D&C. Congrats on the positive opk! Have fun bding over the next few days!


----------



## Aunie

Thanks everyone, so far everything looks good. Its to early for a heartbeat so I go back in two weeks. She said the blood looked like it was coming from my placenta growing and is nothing to worry about. She took my bloods and I should get those weds. When I get to nine weeks they are going to take a little piece of my placenta and check for chromosome abnormalitys, doesn't sound fun but its necessary given my history. I learned that my last baby had triploidy which is really common, strange that it made it so far though. One of my eggs was fertilized by two of his sperm.


----------



## Little_1

Hi Girls, i found out at my 8 week scan that my babys heart had stopped beating to days previous at 7w5d, i tried waiting for 2weeks to try and go naturally but at 10 weeks i went into hospital, meaning i had my d&c 3 weeks ago. i have pcos so i dont have "normal" periods...this was our first baby. im thinking that i mite start using opk's, not for concieving purposes but to see if i am even ovulating. My oh and i have decided ntnp for the moment. i would love more than anything to be pregnant again, like right away but i fear that my baby would have more of a chance if i let me body rest for a while...i duno.. im just so glad for this website, i think iv got through this alot better than i would have if this website didnt exist... i am sorry for everyones loss x


----------



## jennajul2001

So happy to hear everything is looking good for you Aunie!! That is awesome news!


----------



## jennajul2001

So I definitely had my pos opk yesterday today's are much much lighter and I am so excited now! Hopefully we catch the egg I have high hopes I have been cramping on my right side the last two days. My temps are still high so I am really hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## Aunie

jenna-sounds very very promising! i got my fx'd


----------



## Aunie

the doctor called and my progesterone is at 37 and my hcg is 27,049. She said the numbers are perfect! Last time i was pregnant, i was a little farther then i am now and my progesterone was only at 12. I'm very happy!


----------



## Little_1

ooo i am so happy for you Aunie!!!!!! its been 3 weeks since my D&C, im just hoping that it wont be too long before im joining you. *hugs*


----------



## nostress

Good stuff Aunie and Jenna!


----------



## Aunie

Little_1- Thank you! I hope you join me soon too. Are you going to be using opks? I used opks since my d&e and pre-seed. I was really shocked i got my BFP so soon.

Nostress-When is your first appointment? You'll let us know how it went right?

Twinkie-how you doing? Did the :witch: get you? I hope not!!

Jenna-let us know if you get any symptoms!


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Little_1- Thank you! I hope you join me soon too. Are you going to be using opks? I used opks since my d&e and pre-seed. I was really shocked i got my BFP so soon.
> 
> Nostress-When is your first appointment? You'll let us know how it went right?
> 
> Twinkie-how you doing? Did the :witch: get you? I hope not!!
> 
> Jenna-let us know if you get any symptoms!

Your progesterone numbers sound awesome! At just under 5 weeks my progesterone was only 6.8, so your number sounds great!

Well, yesterday I started lightly bleeding so I did a test just to make sure and it was a BFN, so I stopped taking the progesterone since AF showed. But it hasn't gotten any heavier yet, just light still. It is frustrating me! I kow I am not pregnant, so just get on with AF so I can try again!

But I think it takes a couple days for all the meds to get out of my system, so maybe it will pick up today.

I went out last night and bought my supplies for the month, OPKs, hpts, and I bought Soy. I am going to take it CD3-7, but I don't know if I should count yesterday or today as CD1...


----------



## Little_1

Aunie said:


> Little_1- Thank you! I hope you join me soon too. Are you going to be using opks? I used opks since my d&e and pre-seed. I was really shocked i got my BFP so soon.
> 
> Nostress-When is your first appointment? You'll let us know how it went right?
> 
> Twinkie-how you doing? Did the :witch: get you? I hope not!!
> 
> Jenna-let us know if you get any symptoms!

Aunie, i think i am going to use opk's...more to see if im ovulating than anything else cuz i hav pcos so i duno if or wen im even gna O... its been just over 3 weeks since my d&c and iv taken 2 hpt and they both have still be quite positive, gna get a new doctor (last one was horrible during my pregnancy) and see whats happening...your levels sound fantastic, i never new what my levels were wen i was pregnant, i wish now that i had of known cuz hopefully if i get pg again i could see if they were any different.


----------



## Islander

my midwife sed i should prob wait fo 1 cycle but that i could basically start as soon as im ready...and as soon as the bleeding stps after erpc we will try again :)


----------



## jennajul2001

My chart is confusing me , ff is saying I ovulated 3 days ago yet my pos opk was only 2 days ago? That's really confusing. My chart looks better than last cycle though and I keep getting cramping in my right side but today my left side was cramping too. Hopefull it's a good sign.


----------



## nostress

Opks tell you when your LH surge occurred, ovulation doesn't happen till right AFTER your LH surge...


----------



## nostress

Aunie said:


> Little_1- Thank you! I hope you join me soon too. Are you going to be using opks? I used opks since my d&e and pre-seed. I was really shocked i got my BFP so soon.
> 
> Nostress-When is your first appointment? You'll let us know how it went right?
> 
> Twinkie-how you doing? Did the :witch: get you? I hope not!!
> 
> Jenna-let us know if you get any symptoms!

My first appt is in a week on the 16th, it's just an ultrasound, my first real check up is at the end of the month. Sometimes I hate military doctors.


----------



## nostress

And of course I'll let y'all know how it goes


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck nostress!


----------



## weeyaosi

I just had a d&c last Tuesday after my mmc on July 6th and they found that there was still some tissue leftover during my 6 wk u/s follow up.


----------



## Twinkie210

weeyaosi said:


> I just had a d&c last Tuesday after my mmc on July 6th and they found that there was still some tissue leftover during my 6 wk u/s follow up.

Sorry you had to go the D&C route, but at least now you know that everything is gone and you have a fresh start. Are you TTC or WTT?


----------



## filipenko32

Has anyone ever had 'implatation sickness' so feeling really sick around implantation! I'm not getting my hopes up but yesterday at about 11.30pm I was so sick all the way through to this morning. Never had sickness so early before and it's too early to get any kind of bfp. Any ideas anyone, could it still be a symptom before 1st af after mc?


----------



## Twinkie210

It could just be from the hormone changes after ovulation. I have had some wacky symptoms during my 2WW that were definately not pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey currently have af. but my dr still wants me to get a d&c on monday

im scared!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> hey currently have af. but my dr still wants me to get a d&c on monday
> 
> im scared!

Awww KTF, really don't be scared, although I was scared when I had to get mine too. The procedure is really quick and you are asleep during all of it. PM if you want to talk. :hugs:


----------



## jennajul2001

Glad to see everyone is doing good! 

I am roughly 4dpo and I'm not sure if my chart is looking right for after o? Anyone know if it looks normal or off. My temps were higher this morning is that normal. Looking at this cycles chart and last cycle I obviously did not ovulate last cycle. 

Not feeling hopeful for this month though we only bd the day of my pos opk and the day after it and haven't gotten to bd since. I get home from work he leaves for night shift so that sucked. Oh well ordered a new bbt thermometer and opks for next cycle so I'm ready if this cycle doesnt work out for us!


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> Glad to see everyone is doing good!
> 
> I am roughly 4dpo and I'm not sure if my chart is looking right for after o? Anyone know if it looks normal or off. My temps were higher this morning is that normal. Looking at this cycles chart and last cycle I obviously did not ovulate last cycle.
> 
> Not feeling hopeful for this month though we only bd the day of my pos opk and the day after it and haven't gotten to bd since. I get home from work he leaves for night shift so that sucked. Oh well ordered a new bbt thermometer and opks for next cycle so I'm ready if this cycle doesnt work out for us!

Your temps look fine to me, having a higher temp is good that means you body is producing more progesterone and hopefully buiding up a nice thick lining for the egg to implant in! FX'd that you don't need those OPKs and thermometer next month!


----------



## jennajul2001

Thanks twinkie that is great tO know hopefully it stays high then lol. I dontknoe much about charting I'm kinda learning as I go.


----------



## Islander

we have started TTC again :) yay


----------



## Aunie

Hi girls! I got my fx'd for you jenna! Think positive! 

I'm in disneyland and its super fun but I've been so sick! I hope its a good sign, I wasn't sick with my last pregnancy. Not fun but I'll take it. 8 more days till my next u/s, I really hope there's a little heartbeat.


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Hi girls! I got my fx'd for you jenna! Think positive!
> 
> I'm in disneyland and its super fun but I've been so sick! I hope its a good sign, I wasn't sick with my last pregnancy. Not fun but I'll take it. 8 more days till my next u/s, I really hope there's a little heartbeat.

Good Luck Aunie and have fun in Disneyland!


----------



## jennajul2001

So jealous of your Disneyland trip Aunie lol. My daughter wants to go so badly but its sooo far from us lol. Oh well one day lol. Good luck at your ultrasound I am excited for you! I'm sure you will see a beautiful little heart beating!!

My temp dropped yesterday (5dpo) below coverline and then spiked back up this morning, but I'm not sure what to think about that. Havent slept the best the last two days. 5dpo I woke up cold I had no covers on hubby had stolen them all lol so I am thi8nking thats why the HUGE temp dip. And last night I woke up about 3 hrs before taking my temps as hubby was getting ready for work and made SOOO much noise lol. 
Oh well we will see what the next few days brings temp wise. I have no hpts or opks left so no tempation to test early. I will just be patient and await AFs ugly face I guess.


----------



## Twinkie210

jenna, so far you temps look good!


----------



## nostress

A dip around 5-6 dpo could be from implantation when followed by a spike. . . I think

Yay for being sick Aunie! Have fun in Disneyland!


----------



## jennajul2001

I am really not feeling good about this month at all right now. I feel crampy like af might be about to show, and TMI WARNING...I am having alot of cm right now and I've never actually tracked my dpo so this is weird for me lol. . Before my mc my cycles where 28 to 30 days and im on day 26 and I guess Im just waiting for her to show early this month. My last cycle since my mc was 30 days exactly and if its 30 days this time around that only gives me a LP of 10 days. That is too short isnt it? I am so worried now. Stupid messed up body lol.


----------



## Aunie

Jenna-i had lots of af type cramping at first and I still have thick creamy cm. Sounds very promising to me. I didn't have the cm with any of my other pregnancys, I think its a good sign I have it now and you too! Don't give up babe


----------



## twinkle2

Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing well - quick question if you have already ovulated after a D&C was it AFTER you started getting negative pregnancy tests? I am so confused, getting super light almost negative pregnancy tests now (have to squint and hold up to light to see the line) but doing OPKs at same time, yesterday i had a super faint bfp which means hormones nearly back to normal but a very dark positive opk - could i be ovulating? did another test this morning, preggo one even fainter (if that is possible) opk still looking positive but not quite as dark as control line now. I really don't know what to think, whether the opk is just picking up leftover hormones, but then why would the preggo test not pick them up too in same quantities? they are both internet cheapies preg test 10miu and opk 20miu. 
I haven't really had any ewcm apart from about 5 days ago and it was brown not clear. We have bded twice (once last night) just in case but i will be amazed if I am ovulating on my own as I needed clomid last time, but strangely not when i got pregnant with my DS. 
Please ladies, i really don't know what to think can anyone help? I have been charting but missed yesterday's as DS was ill all night and this morning temp has dropped quite a bit. Aaarghhh, who'd be a woman, eh? x


----------



## Twinkie210

twinkle2 said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing well - quick question if you have already ovulated after a D&C was it AFTER you started getting negative pregnancy tests? I am so confused, getting super light almost negative pregnancy tests now (have to squint and hold up to light to see the line) but doing OPKs at same time, yesterday i had a super faint bfp which means hormones nearly back to normal but a very dark positive opk - could i be ovulating? did another test this morning, preggo one even fainter (if that is possible) opk still looking positive but not quite as dark as control line now. I really don't know what to think, whether the opk is just picking up leftover hormones, but then why would the preggo test not pick them up too in same quantities? they are both internet cheapies preg test 10miu and opk 20miu.
> I haven't really had any ewcm apart from about 5 days ago and it was brown not clear. We have bded twice (once last night) just in case but i will be amazed if I am ovulating on my own as I needed clomid last time, but strangely not when i got pregnant with my DS.
> Please ladies, i really don't know what to think can anyone help? I have been charting but missed yesterday's as DS was ill all night and this morning temp has dropped quite a bit. Aaarghhh, who'd be a woman, eh? x

Some people say that you can ovulate when your HCG is very low, others say it needs to be a "non pregnant" level to O. So I don't know which to believe. But if your OPKs are strongly positive and your temp dropped today, it could be possible that you are Oing today. FX'd for you!


----------



## twinkle2

Thank you Twinkie, I had read conflicting opinions too, it's all sooo confusing! Thanks for keeping fingers crossed, I need all the luck I can get at the moment! How are all you ladies doing? Twinkie, i see AF got you - everything crossed for you this month. Is it normal for temps to drop before ovulation then? x


----------



## nostress

I suppose the time has come for me to update... I've been avoiding posting because I wanted to have wonderful, reassuring news to post first... But I need the support. And I hate feeling depressed, perhaps writing this all down will somehow help.

On Friday, my husband and I were off work and decided to make the journey to downtown DC to sight see with our 2 year old and our best friends. After walking around, chasing my little girl, carrying her, playing with her, looking at museums and having fun, I went to the bathroom and notice some pink mucus on the toilet paper. I immediately told DH and we decided it was time to go back. Once we arrive at our temp lodging I called my ob... closed for the holiday, so I called the ER, who, after hearing my history suggested I go to the nearest ER, only 1 mile away. Though it was only a bit of pink on the toilet paper, it was still there every time I wiped, and this is EXACTLY how my first miscarriage started. However that time, I waited 4-5 days to go in to the doctor. So within 3 hours of the first sight of pink spotting I got my first ultrasound... Healthy baby measuring 2 days bigger than my LMP suggested! (I was supposed to be 7w4d, baby was measuring at 7w6d) They couldn't see much through the belly ultrasound so they had to do a transvaginal, they saw arm buds, leg buds, yolk sack and heartbeat of 161! I was told my cervix was completely closed and that they couldn't tell where the discharge was coming from, just to stay on pelvic rest (which I have been on for the past 3 weeks anyways, of my own accord). So here I am driving home, happy with my baby pictures and having heard the heartbeat.

Saturday morning I woke up... went to the bathroom and noticed the discharge had changed, it was no longer a pink mucus but a dark red discharge, a bit more runny than mucus with little tiny... pieces... like toilet paper that got dipped in red juice and broken apart into tiny pieces (but this wasn't old toilet paper). So I worry again, call my ob, still closed. Call the ER, because there was a change in the discharge I was asked to go in again. This time I drove 35 miles to the my hospital, where I get my prenatal care and went to that ER. After taking blood, getting an IV, and my rhogam shot (I'm RH negative), the doc came in and did the belly ultrasound, all he said was, well your kidney bean is still in there. They didn't want to do another transvaginal ultrasound because that may have been why my spotting had increased, so they said, there's pretty much not much else they could do for me because I am so early on, couldn't tell me where the blood was coming from or why. And sent me home, not on bedrest but on pelvic rest again. 

So today is Monday... my first REAL ultrasound appointment is this Wednesday, and I am of course keeping it, hoping to see my baby's heartbeat again... hoping beyond hope everything is alright. It sucks that the doctors can't tell me much. I am not having any cramping worse than what I have been having, just more pressure, but I also haven't had a good bowel movement in about 5 days... so that could be why. Fun constipation. The spotting has turned brown, still not filling a whole pad, even in 24 hours. Still has the little "pieces" in there... nothing big but... still there.

Now I'm on wait... worried, depressed. Ugh. I just keep looking at my pictures from the transvaginal ultrasound on Friday and using that to keep me from being in despair. My beautiful baby, arm buds, leg buds, yolk sack and heartbeat of 161. I'll scan them soon so you all can see.

Thanks for reading, I just needed to share.


----------



## Twinkie210

twinkle2 said:


> Thank you Twinkie, I had read conflicting opinions too, it's all sooo confusing! Thanks for keeping fingers crossed, I need all the luck I can get at the moment! How are all you ladies doing? Twinkie, i see AF got you - everything crossed for you this month. Is it normal for temps to drop before ovulation then? x

Some people have a temp drop some don't, but it could be a positive sign!

Yup, AF showed :( but hopefully I have a better result this month!


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> I suppose the time has come for me to update... I've been avoiding posting because I wanted to have wonderful, reassuring news to post first... But I need the support. And I hate feeling depressed, perhaps writing this all down will somehow help.
> 
> On Friday, my husband and I were off work and decided to make the journey to downtown DC to sight see with our 2 year old and our best friends. After walking around, chasing my little girl, carrying her, playing with her, looking at museums and having fun, I went to the bathroom and notice some pink mucus on the toilet paper. I immediately told DH and we decided it was time to go back. Once we arrive at our temp lodging I called my ob... closed for the holiday, so I called the ER, who, after hearing my history suggested I go to the nearest ER, only 1 mile away. Though it was only a bit of pink on the toilet paper, it was still there every time I wiped, and this is EXACTLY how my first miscarriage started. However that time, I waited 4-5 days to go in to the doctor. So within 3 hours of the first sight of pink spotting I got my first ultrasound... Healthy baby measuring 2 days bigger than my LMP suggested! (I was supposed to be 7w4d, baby was measuring at 7w6d) They couldn't see much through the belly ultrasound so they had to do a transvaginal, they saw arm buds, leg buds, yolk sack and heartbeat of 161! I was told my cervix was completely closed and that they couldn't tell where the discharge was coming from, just to stay on pelvic rest (which I have been on for the past 3 weeks anyways, of my own accord). So here I am driving home, happy with my baby pictures and having heard the heartbeat.
> 
> Saturday morning I woke up... went to the bathroom and noticed the discharge had changed, it was no longer a pink mucus but a dark red discharge, a bit more runny than mucus with little tiny... pieces... like toilet paper that got dipped in red juice and broken apart into tiny pieces (but this wasn't old toilet paper). So I worry again, call my ob, still closed. Call the ER, because there was a change in the discharge I was asked to go in again. This time I drove 35 miles to the my hospital, where I get my prenatal care and went to that ER. After taking blood, getting an IV, and my rhogam shot (I'm RH negative), the doc came in and did the belly ultrasound, all he said was, well your kidney bean is still in there. They didn't want to do another transvaginal ultrasound because that may have been why my spotting had increased, so they said, there's pretty much not much else they could do for me because I am so early on, couldn't tell me where the blood was coming from or why. And sent me home, not on bedrest but on pelvic rest again.
> 
> So today is Monday... my first REAL ultrasound appointment is this Wednesday, and I am of course keeping it, hoping to see my baby's heartbeat again... hoping beyond hope everything is alright. It sucks that the doctors can't tell me much. I am not having any cramping worse than what I have been having, just more pressure, but I also haven't had a good bowel movement in about 5 days... so that could be why. Fun constipation. The spotting has turned brown, still not filling a whole pad, even in 24 hours. Still has the little "pieces" in there... nothing big but... still there.
> 
> Now I'm on wait... worried, depressed. Ugh. I just keep looking at my pictures from the transvaginal ultrasound on Friday and using that to keep me from being in despair. My beautiful baby, arm buds, leg buds, yolk sack and heartbeat of 161. I'll scan them soon so you all can see.
> 
> Thanks for reading, I just needed to share.

:hugs:Hang in there. If you saw your little bean and he/she had a strong heartbeat then you really have to just trust that everything is still OK. Keep us updated! And post your U/S pics, we would love to see them!


----------



## twinkle2

nostress - sending big hugs, sure all will be fine but obviously it's such a worry especially after what you've been through, i think the next time I will just be checking everytime i go to the toilet. But you've seen your beautiful baby twice on ultrasound now so that is a really positive sign, maybe like you say it was the transvaginal ultrasound that caused the bleeding. Keep us all posted and will have everything crossed for you on Wednesday. 

Twinkie, thanks again for your message, just done another opk and it's as dark if not darker than control line so is obv positive but did preggo test at same time and that line is fainter than opk but a lot darker than this morning (more concentrated wee than this morning.) so am thinking maybe it's all just excess hormones but i'm bit worried it's been 21 days since d&c should preggo test not be completely negative by now rather than faint positive? Also i have that "full" feeling like when i was ovulating on the clomid but i really just don't know. Guess i will just have to keep temping and see what happens.


----------



## Twinkie210

twinkle2 said:


> nostress - sending big hugs, sure all will be fine but obviously it's such a worry especially after what you've been through, i think the next time I will just be checking everytime i go to the toilet. But you've seen your beautiful baby twice on ultrasound now so that is a really positive sign, maybe like you say it was the transvaginal ultrasound that caused the bleeding. Keep us all posted and will have everything crossed for you on Wednesday.
> 
> Twinkie, thanks again for your message, just done another opk and it's as dark if not darker than control line so is obv positive but did preggo test at same time and that line is fainter than opk but a lot darker than this morning (more concentrated wee than this morning.) so am thinking maybe it's all just excess hormones but i'm bit worried it's been 21 days since d&c should preggo test not be completely negative by now rather than faint positive? Also i have that "full" feeling like when i was ovulating on the clomid but i really just don't know. Guess i will just have to keep temping and see what happens.

It took me somewhere around 3 weeks for my test to go negative (I didn't test everyday) and I O'd shortly after that. I have heard from other people that it took longer. I think it just depends on how high your levels were after the D&C. It kind of sucks, but pretty much you have to just wait and see.:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Nostress I think that you have to just hang in there and be brave and think to yourself that it's so rare for anything to happen when the heartbeat is detected (I know it can but it's rarer than when there isn't a heartbeat) and so many women bleed and everything turns out ok. How many mc's have you had? :hugs: x x


----------



## nostress

I've had one miscarriage... Thanks for the support ladies. Just a couple more days.


----------



## filipenko32

nostress said:


> I've had one miscarriage... Thanks for the support ladies. Just a couple more days.

I know that I'm probably not the best person to tell you this (if you look at my siggy) but after 1 mc it is REALLY unlikely you'll have another and you only fairly recently had a child so you know you can do it :hugs: I hope that makes you feel better :flower: x x


----------



## jennajul2001

I'm sorry to hear that Nostress, but I'm sure everything will turn out to be ok with your lo! I have a really good feeling this is your sticky little bean! I am praying to hear good news on Wednesday! And you should definitely share your US photo! We would love to see your lo!


----------



## jennajul2001

I just noticed this has been my first cycle that I havent had spotting mid cycle. Hopefully that is a good thing lol. Even though I am only on my second cycle since my mc , not counting the month in between my d&c and first af ( I spotted then too). I fully expect af in the next few days. I am hoping she wont show but I am still not feeling it this month. Getting a bit nervous as spotting usually starts a couple days before af arrives (well since my mc anyways) so I guess I am expecting it to happen again.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> I just noticed this has been my first cycle that I havent had spotting mid cycle. Hopefully that is a good thing lol. Even though I am only on my second cycle since my mc , not counting the month in between my d&c and first af ( I spotted then too). I fully expect af in the next few days. I am hoping she wont show but I am still not feeling it this month. Getting a bit nervous as spotting usually starts a couple days before af arrives (well since my mc anyways) so I guess I am expecting it to happen again.

FX'd it doesn't happen and you get your BFP!


----------



## nostress

Here are my happy ultrasound pics taken on Friday at 7w4d... Baby was measuring at 7w6d! Love my baby! I just need to will him/her to survive, let's keep that heart beating baby!
 



Attached Files:







Baby at 7w4d.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 7









Baby at 7w4d pic 2.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8









Baby at 7w4d pic 3.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Twinkie210

nostress said:


> Here are my happy ultrasound pics taken on Friday at 7w4d... Baby was measuring at 7w6d! Love my baby! I just need to will him/her to survive, let's keep that heart beating baby!

U/S photos amaze me! Less than 8 weeks and you can already see so much detail! Your little bean looks just perfect!


----------



## jennajul2001

Love those US pictures! Babies really do look like little gummy bears when they are this little! Can't wait to be able to have my own little gummy bear pictures!


----------



## jennajul2001

I am feeling very scared since last night . I am so scared af us gonna shownup tonight or tomorrow. I feel crampy but t comes and goes. I'm only 9dpo but af cane last time on day 30 so I am expecting hernto show up tomorrow.

I really have no symptoms , just exhausted almost all the time. And I feel like I am going to the bathroom more often even when I haven't drank anything but it could just be my body getting ready for af to show her ugly head. My temps are still high todaybut I am terrified they are going to plummet tomorrow. Everytime I go to the bathroom I am so scared to see spotting or blood. 

Last night I had a weird pulling feeling behind my belly button so weird when I flipped over or got up it kinda hurt. Was gone all day today and started feeling it again when I got home from work no idea what it is.

I am so tempted to go buy an FRER to use tomorrow but I am too scared to see a bfn since I am having no symptoms at all. I guess I will just try my hardest to no test for a while and see when or if af show up!


----------



## Little_1

jennajul2001 said:


> I am feeling very scared since last night . I am so scared af us gonna shownup tonight or tomorrow. I feel crampy but t comes and goes. I'm only 9dpo but af cane last time on day 30 so I am expecting hernto show up tomorrow.
> 
> I really have no symptoms , just exhausted almost all the time. And I feel like I am going to the bathroom more often even when I haven't drank anything but it could just be my body getting ready for af to show her ugly head. My temps are still high todaybut I am terrified they are going to plummet tomorrow. Everytime I go to the bathroom I am so scared to see spotting or blood.
> 
> Last night I had a weird pulling feeling behind my belly button so weird when I flipped over or got up it kinda hurt. Was gone all day today and started feeling it again when I got home from work no idea what it is.
> 
> I am so tempted to go buy an FRER to use tomorrow but I am too scared to see a bfn since I am having no symptoms at all. I guess I will just try my hardest to no test for a while and see when or if af show up!

I got those pains behind my belly button when I was pregnant...it felt like som1 was tuggin my bely button inwards...was quite sore and felt soo weird. Apparently it is just the baby or "egg" diggin in and implantin....everything sounds good 2 me so far...try and stay positive, fxd 4 u :)


----------



## Aunie

jenna-I didn't have any symptoms either, just af cramps and creamy cm. No sore boobs, no sickness or anything. I have high hopes for you!


----------



## jennajul2001

Thanks girls! I am trying to stay positive but it's hard to lol. I went to the dollar store and picked up a few hpts so if af dissents show tomorrow I will test and see what happens but I'm not feeling too hopeful .


----------



## nostress

Good luck Jenna, I had those same belly twinges with my first pregnancy! You never know! Fingers are crossed for you girlie!


----------



## nostress

My appt went really well! Baby has grown since my first ER visit and looks healthy, heartbeat is even stronger from 161 to 184 bpm! So I'm pretty happy right now!


----------



## Aunie

nostress-I'm so happy for you! How's the bleeding?


----------



## jennajul2001

That's great to hear nostress! So happy for you and Aunie! Ok a little jealous too but I'm still happy for you girls!!

I broke down and tried one of the hpt's from the dollar store a couple hours ago and it was a BFN . I'm not surprised. Will try another in the morning but I'm really not expecting a whole lot. I am expecting my temps to dip tomorrow so we will see. Or af to be here .


----------



## Twinkie210

Great news Nostress!


----------



## nostress

Aunie - I'm still spotting intermittently, very light and brown... Oh well, just gotta keep praying.

Thanks ladies! I appreciate you all being able to be happy and excited for us! My fingers are still crossed for you this cycle Jenna!!!


----------



## jennajul2001

woke up this morning to a big temp dip this morning and I feel so out now. It snowed last night and was kinda chilly in my house but I dont think that is the reason. Anyways, I took a $ store OPK and HPT this morning since af wasnt here yet. Anyhow the OPK was pretty much stark white (I dont think I have ever had a second line on it.) And the HPT has a faint second line. It came up at about 3 minutes but I'm not sure if I should count it as an evap or as a BFP? I am so confused. It's the OPK that is throwing me right off. 

Here is a pic of the HPT. What do you girls think? I may have to go buy a FRER and see what it says.Unless af pops her ugly head in before that . Sorry the photos suck took em with my ipod lol.
 



Attached Files:







photo(7).jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9









photo(8).jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jennajul2001

I guess it was a fluke line because I went to the bathroom and there was bright red blood on the tp. I just checked my cm this morning and there was no sign of blood. I am so depressed now. I guess onto my next cycle.


----------



## Little_1

aww jenna im sorry, i had my hopes up for u...at least u no 4 def now...i understand its still really crap tho :( as soon as the aule witch f's off u climb right bak on that horse!! lol (im not calling ur oh a horse btw lol but u no wat i mean) xx


----------



## Aunie

IDK jenna, me and nostress both had bleeding and we're still pregnant. I would buy a frer! I'm not giving up on you yet, that second line is dark!


----------



## twinkle2

Jenna can def see a second line, was it just a bit of bleeding? Could it be late implantation bleeding??? Keeping everything crossed must be such a worrying time really hope it's your bfp. x


----------



## jennajul2001

Haven't had anymore bleeding but who knows I'm not feeling positive about it. Took another hpt thus afternoon and it was negative even though I didn't hold my pee at all. I am expecting af to show up soon enough so we will see. Thanks for all the positive thoughts. I really appreciate it! I'm gonna try to hold off testing since I just have a feeling the bleeding is gonna start again.


----------



## jennajul2001

well I guess that test was an evap or something because I got home from picking up a couple more $ store tests and went to to pee and I'm bleeding now so I guess thats it. I am super depressed now. I hate that I actually gave myself hope. I was actually starting to think maybe, but now my world is shattered again.


----------



## Aunie

Oh jenna, I'm so sorry. I really thought this was it for you! That was a really cruel evap. I think it's a good sign that you didn't have the spotting this time, maybe your body is finally back to normal and you'll get your bfp this cycle.


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry Jenna about the evap, FX'd for you next cycle!


----------



## jennajul2001

I think my Lp is too short. I I'd on day 20 ,21 or 22 and got my period on day 31. That's not enough time is it? I am so confused if my Lp is this short again I don't know what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> I think my Lp is too short. I I'd on day 20 ,21 or 22 and got my period on day 31. That's not enough time is it? I am so confused if my Lp is this short again I don't know what I'm gonna do.

Do you think your Dr. would see you about it? I am trying a couple different things, my Dr. has given me Prometrium to take during my LP, but it didn't really help last month (well I guess a little my LP went from 11 to 12, but I had more spotting than before) this month I tried soy, I haven't O'd yet, so I don't know yet if it has helped...


----------



## jennijunni

With heavy heart, I am here once again. I had a D&E in June, at 17 weeks, a little boy. We waited our 2 cycles, and got pregnant right away, but we lost that baby at 14w2d, and I had another D&E on Monday the 14th. I am just at a loss right now. I am devastated. Twice in a row, so late, I just dont know if we are going to give it a go again.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennijunni said:


> With heavy heart, I am here once again. I had a D&E in June, at 17 weeks, a little boy. We waited our 2 cycles, and got pregnant right away, but we lost that baby at 14w2d, and I had another D&E on Monday the 14th. I am just at a loss right now. I am devastated. Twice in a row, so late, I just dont know if we are going to give it a go again.

I am so sorry:hugs: Are they going to do any tests? Two losses so late, hopefully they can find a reason.


----------



## jennajul2001

Twinkie210 said:


> jennajul2001 said:
> 
> 
> I think my Lp is too short. I I'd on day 20 ,21 or 22 and got my period on day 31. That's not enough time is it? I am so confused if my Lp is this short again I don't know what I'm gonna do.
> 
> Do you think your Dr. would see you about it? I am trying a couple different things, my Dr. has given me Prometrium to take during my LP, but it didn't really help last month (well I guess a little my LP went from 11 to 12, but I had more spotting than before) this month I tried soy, I haven't O'd yet, so I don't know yet if it has helped...Click to expand...

I'm not sure if he would. I may call and find out if I have another 10 day Lp. I'm not sure if I just of late or what. I did soy last cycle and O'd for the first time since my dnc so that's good, I am doing soy again this cycle days 1-5 and hopefully I O earlier and my Lp is longer. I've never had to keep track like this so I'm not sure what's normal for me yet.


----------



## jennajul2001

Jenni I am so sorry for your loss! Twice in a row is terrible and so late into your pregnancies. Do they know why it keeps happening to you? Are they doing tests?


----------



## twinkle2

jennijunni so very sorry to hear about your losses, must be awful to lose so late on and twice in a row, i have been having a hard enough time dealing with my own loss at ten and a half weeks so can't imagine what you're going through. Sending hugs. Take the time you need to grieve and then decide whether to try again, sometimes at first it is all to raw and you can't make decisions properly. Try to stay as positive as you can and know that we are all here and all of us can relate in our own way to what you are going through. xxx

jenna i am really sorry this wasn't the month for you, a vitamin b complex really helps with lengthening the luteal phase, i take something called b50 and when i was actually ovulating it did work to lengthen it, but only by a day (bfp first month of using it so might have worked to lengthen by more if took for longer). xx


----------



## jennijunni

Yes, I am getting some testing done. If anything is wrong it is with me, because the baby is perfectly fine, until it is not. I have had 4 children so I have had many healthy pregnancies with no problems. I am going to get some tests done, to check my thyroid, antiphospholipids, and things of this nature. My doctor thinks it is bad luck. So we will see.


----------



## nursekelly

so, so very sorry jenni :cry:


----------



## Aunie

Jennijunni-I'm so sorry you're back here with us again. Let us know what the tests say, i hope they find and fix whatever's going on.

I went for my ultrasound today and the baby has a heartbeat! 7wks 5days, due july 4th. The doctor recommended i do a cvs or amnio, i chose cvs and i get it done in two weeks. It makes me nervous because of the risk of m/c but if there's something wrong i want to know asap. The good thing about the cvs is i'll know the sex super early :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Aunie said:


> Jennijunni-I'm so sorry you're back here with us again. Let us know what the tests say, i hope they find and fix whatever's going on.
> 
> I went for my ultrasound today and the baby has a heartbeat! 7wks 5days, due july 4th. The doctor recommended i do a cvs or amnio, i chose cvs and i get it done in two weeks. It makes me nervous because of the risk of m/c but if there's something wrong i want to know asap. The good thing about the cvs is i'll know the sex super early :)

That is great that you saw the heartbeat! I hope the cvs goes well and it is exciting that you get to find out the sex so soon!


----------



## jennijunni

That is wonderful Aunie!! Congrats!!


----------



## twinkle2

Fab news, so happy for you Aunie! x


----------



## filipenko32

Great news aunie!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

So sorry jenni :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jennajul2001

Aunie, that is wonderful news! Hoping everything goes well with your cvs!!

I am on cd5 and trying soy for the second cycle in a row did it days 1-5 this time hoping I o earlier. I am just getting over strep throat though so I'm hoping the antibiotics I had to take won't mess with this cycle. I guess we will see....
I have to say this cycle the bleeding was heavier and clottier than any other since my d&c possibly because I actually did ovulate this time. I can only hope.


----------



## Aunie

I'm having second thoughts about the cvs, I don't think i'm going to do it. I would love to know if everything is ok or not, i would hate to lose another baby so late because that was so horrible. But i just couldn't live with myself if i have a healthy baby inside me and lose it because of the cvs. What if an infection gets in there? What if my placenta ruptures when they take a little piece? The risk is 1/100 of m/c but if you think about how many women are pregnant right now, 1/100 is a high risk. I don't know, i think i need to talk to my doctor again.


----------



## nursekelly

aunie-yay! for your positive u/s! i don't blame you for being skeptical about the cvs. i'm not sure that i would want to risk it either!

nostress-so happy for you! u/s pics look great!

jenna-sorry for af! she's such a :witch:

twinkie/twinkle2/filipenko---any news yet??

so....i took a frer yesterday (11dpo) and saw an ever-so faint-line....but it was there! i took another one this morning and still faint, but a little darker than yesterday. i'm not sure what to think. as long as any line shows up its positive, right? idk. i wouldn't exactly call it a :bfp: ...maybe a "p" without the BF! i'm thinking i'll just wait a few days and test again. i'm so nervous!


----------



## Twinkie210

nursekelly said:


> aunie-yay! for your positive u/s! i don't blame you for being skeptical about the cvs. i'm not sure that i would want to risk it either!
> 
> nostress-so happy for you! u/s pics look great!
> 
> jenna-sorry for af! she's such a :witch:
> 
> twinkie/twinkle2/filipenko---any news yet??
> 
> so....i took a frer yesterday (11dpo) and saw an ever-so faint-line....but it was there! i took another one this morning and still faint, but a little darker than yesterday. i'm not sure what to think. as long as any line shows up its positive, right? idk. i wouldn't exactly call it a :bfp: ...maybe a "p" without the BF! i'm thinking i'll just wait a few days and test again. i'm so nervous!

STILL waiting to O (although not unusual for me!) 

Congrats on the faint line! From what I have read any line is a +, and it is a good sign that it looked darker the next morning!


----------



## nursekelly

What do yo think? #2 was today @26dpo. Am I crazy??
 



Attached Files:







Township 13 Cokey-20111125-00237.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Twinkie210

nursekelly said:


> What do yo think? #2 was today @26dpo. Am I crazy??

NO way! Those are definately BFPs!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

OH i just looked at the pics... are you really 26dpo? or CD 26?


----------



## nursekelly

oops...cd 26! not sure when i O'd this month...i gave up on the opks and just bd'd every other day after my round of clomid. i hope this little bean sticks! (or it might just be like a grain of rice at this point! either way...keeping my fingers crossed!!

thanks for confirming i'm not losing it!


----------



## twinkle2

Deffo bfp!!! Yay NurseKelly, how exciting!!! v happy for you! No news from me will be a while before ovulation. x


----------



## Twinkie210

nursekelly said:


> oops...cd 26! not sure when i O'd this month...i gave up on the opks and just bd'd every other day after my round of clomid. i hope this little bean sticks! (or it might just be like a grain of rice at this point! either way...keeping my fingers crossed!!
> 
> thanks for confirming i'm not losing it!

Well if you are only CD26, then I think those lines look promising! Lots of sticky dust to you!!!!:dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

I was so pissed at my OPKs after getting negatives for 3 days despite having fertile CM, so I said today was the last day I would use them and .... :)!!!!!


----------



## Aunie

Nursekelly-congrats on your BFP!!!

Twinkie-Congrats on O, get to bd'ing!


----------



## Lucy529

hi all am lucy and i had a d&c last tuesday the bleeding had finally stopped thank God although i was supposed to wait for BD it had been almost a month so needless to say i had to dtd sorry tmi, i have been reading the post sorry hope you don;t mind and i was wondering what was the final decision on the listening to your dr about ttc again, i was told that i had to wait about 3 months and to be honest i don;t want to wait that long i mean after being told for years that i could not conceive then finally finding out that i had a bfp and then to end up being an ectopic i feel that if i wait that long it;s going to be even longer to be able to have a baby and am 28 so i don't want to wait much longer sorry to long but any views are welcome thanks in advance


----------



## Twinkie210

Lucy529 said:


> hi all am lucy and i had a d&c last tuesday the bleeding had finally stopped thank God although i was supposed to wait for BD it had been almost a month so needless to say i had to dtd sorry tmi, i have been reading the post sorry hope you don;t mind and i was wondering what was the final decision on the listening to your dr about ttc again, i was told that i had to wait about 3 months and to be honest i don;t want to wait that long i mean after being told for years that i could not conceive then finally finding out that i had a bfp and then to end up being an ectopic i feel that if i wait that long it;s going to be even longer to be able to have a baby and am 28 so i don't want to wait much longer sorry to long but any views are welcome thanks in advance

So sorry for you loss:hugs:

I waited one cycle. My Dr. recommended this to give my body some time to heal after the procedure. My Dr told us we could start having sex after my 2 week follow up. Did they treat your ectopic with a shot? I have heard several women say that they were told to wait 3 months after an ectopic, but I don't know from personal experience.


----------



## nostress

Congrats nursekelly on your BFP! That is awesome! So happy for you.
Have fun bding Twinkie, for me too! It's been months, durn pelvic rest! For good cause. Glad you got your smiley opk!
Aunie , let us know what you decide on the cvs, I hope that whatever choice you make is one you feel 100% comfortable with and confident it is the way you should go. It's your baby, no one can make the decision for you and it be right. Hugs and let us know what you decide.


----------



## nostress

Lucy529 said:


> hi all am lucy and i had a d&c last tuesday the bleeding had finally stopped thank God although i was supposed to wait for BD it had been almost a month so needless to say i had to dtd sorry tmi, i have been reading the post sorry hope you don;t mind and i was wondering what was the final decision on the listening to your dr about ttc again, i was told that i had to wait about 3 months and to be honest i don;t want to wait that long i mean after being told for years that i could not conceive then finally finding out that i had a bfp and then to end up being an ectopic i feel that if i wait that long it;s going to be even longer to be able to have a baby and am 28 so i don't want to wait much longer sorry to long but any views are welcome thanks in advance

Lucy I am sorry for your loss, we know it is a rough thing for anyone to endure but it is different for evryone:hugs:. 

I waited till I stopped bleeding to bd, no protection, had signs that I o-ed then my period came exactly one month after the dc. Then I really got into my opks and temping and stress reduction techniques and o-ed again, 8-9 days later I got my bfp. I know it doesn't always happen that fast, we were quite blessed or simply lucky. My pregnancy wasn't ectopic though, the sac was in my uterus just had stopped growing and nothing was inside it... So I dunno if the wait times change when it's ectopic... I hope I helped somewhat, and you're welcome to read and run or join in the posts! :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Lucy! Sorry about your loss and that it was an ectopic too :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: That must have been very difficult to deal with. You don't have to wait but the only thing I know is that if you were treated with methodoxtrate (sp??!) then you definitely have to wait. Otherwise, if it was a natural miscarriage I'm not sure. It may be worth setting up a thread so you can find other ladies who have had ectopic pregnancies and see what they did? If you find others who have exactly the situation as you then and have got successfully pregnant then I wouldn't see a reason to wait. Can I just ask was it an ectopic that wasn't stuck in the fallopian tube if you had a d&c or do they d&c anyway even with ectopics? Hope that makes sense! x


----------



## Lucy529

Twinkie210 said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> hi all am lucy and i had a d&c last tuesday the bleeding had finally stopped thank God although i was supposed to wait for BD it had been almost a month so needless to say i had to dtd sorry tmi, i have been reading the post sorry hope you don;t mind and i was wondering what was the final decision on the listening to your dr about ttc again, i was told that i had to wait about 3 months and to be honest i don;t want to wait that long i mean after being told for years that i could not conceive then finally finding out that i had a bfp and then to end up being an ectopic i feel that if i wait that long it;s going to be even longer to be able to have a baby and am 28 so i don't want to wait much longer sorry to long but any views are welcome thanks in advance
> 
> So sorry for you loss:hugs:
> 
> I waited one cycle. My Dr. recommended this to give my body some time to heal after the procedure. My Dr told us we could start having sex after my 2 week follow up. Did they treat your ectopic with a shot? I have heard several women say that they were told to wait 3 months after an ectopic, but I don't know from personal experience.Click to expand...

my ob was going to a laparascopy to remove the ectopic if there was no fetal tissue with the d&c since there was not she tried to do the lap but i had so much scar tissue from a previous surgery that she had to end up having to do like a c section to remove the ectopic and to fix some i guess endometriosis that had happened as well i have my first post op check up tomorrow am going to talk to her about it since i don't really want to wait unless i really have too. 
i mean i care about my health too and i want to be healthy enough when i finally do get an other bfp am just scared that it will take a long time so i don't want to have to wait three months know what i mean?


----------



## Lucy529

filipenko32 said:


> Hi Lucy! Sorry about your loss and that it was an ectopic too :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: That must have been very difficult to deal with. You don't have to wait but the only thing I know is that if you were treated with methodoxtrate (sp??!) then you definitely have to wait. Otherwise, if it was a natural miscarriage I'm not sure. It may be worth setting up a thread so you can find other ladies who have had ectopic pregnancies and see what they did? If you find others who have exactly the situation as you then and have got successfully pregnant then I wouldn't see a reason to wait. Can I just ask was it an ectopic that wasn't stuck in the fallopian tube if you had a d&c or do they d&c anyway even with ectopics? Hope that makes sense! x

thanks filipenko the reason why they did a d&C was bc i had been bleeding for a little over three weeks and she thought that my body was just not passing everything on it's on she thought that there was a chance of ectopic bc of my hcg levels they were all over the placel before i went in to surgery she told me that she would do the d&c first and check for fetal tissue since i guess there was none she tried to do a laparascopy to check my tubes and she ended up doing a c section bc she could not do the lap through the belly button no a D&c is not the regular way to remove an ectopic they do a laparascopy and remove it that way at least that what i was told


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Lucy I totally get why you don't want to wait :hugs: but i'm not sure what's best in your case. Perhaps ask your doc again? You will get there in the end it's just a bumpy road for some of us x x x :hugs:


----------



## nursekelly

Good luck w/ O, twinkie! Praying this is the month for you! 

I ended up doing 2 more hpts over the last few days and each one got darker! I had a beta hcg drawn today and they want to do another Wednesday to make sure that it is increasing correctly. I'm so scared/nervous!


----------



## nursekelly

Lucy529 said:


> hi all am lucy and i had a d&c last tuesday the bleeding had finally stopped thank God although i was supposed to wait for BD it had been almost a month so needless to say i had to dtd sorry tmi, i have been reading the post sorry hope you don;t mind and i was wondering what was the final decision on the listening to your dr about ttc again, i was told that i had to wait about 3 months and to be honest i don;t want to wait that long i mean after being told for years that i could not conceive then finally finding out that i had a bfp and then to end up being an ectopic i feel that if i wait that long it;s going to be even longer to be able to have a baby and am 28 so i don't want to wait much longer sorry to long but any views are welcome thanks in advance

So sorry you had to go through all that! Welcome :) My MD told us just to wait until after AF returned to ttc again, but being that you had an eptopic that may be why you would need to wait a little longer.


----------



## Lucy529

thanks nursekelly and congrats on your bfp fx for ya 

at the moment i don;t even know what to think i thought that i would be seeing this ob from now on since my reg dr referred me to her but today when i saw her she just told me the same thing that she told me right after the surgery and about not lifting to heavy for now and that i can exercise again, got the green light on sex lol, the thing that got me is that she told me that that was it for her that when i get an other bfp to go see an ob right away bc i need to get checked bc of high blood pressure and diabetes and that i was done with her? i feel like i was left out in the rain without any direction? pisses me off bc i don;t know what my next step would be so i guess am leaving it in GOD's hands


----------



## nursekelly

i felt the same way after my follow up apt. i wanted answers, direction, or some sort of hope? but nada. although, i'm not sure even if i got all of that it would have mattered. b/c all i really wanted to know was why me?! and nobody has that answer! i'll be praying for you!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lucy... do you not see an OB/GYN every year for you pap? I recommend finding an OB/GYN that you really like and trust. You might be able to have a preconception appointment with one, some do some don't. You should be able to get your charts from the other Dr. and you could go over the information from the MC and ask all your questions. My Dr. was more than happy to meet with me and go over all my tests and U/S's, that is what they are there for. Now obviously he couldn't answer the one question that I really have is why me and why my baby, but it still made me feel better to talk to him.


----------



## nursekelly

So my hcg came back at 108. I'm hoping that's good considering it was at 3w6d. Having it redrawn tomorrow and praying it doubles! I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## Twinkie210

nursekelly said:


> So my hcg came back at 108. I'm hoping that's good considering it was at 3w6d. Having it redrawn tomorrow and praying it doubles! I'm a nervous wreck!

Good Luck!


----------



## Lucy529

Twinkie210 said:


> Lucy... do you not see an OB/GYN every year for you pap? I recommend finding an OB/GYN that you really like and trust. You might be able to have a preconception appointment with one, some do some don't. You should be able to get your charts from the other Dr. and you could go over the information from the MC and ask all your questions. My Dr. was more than happy to meet with me and go over all my tests and U/S's, that is what they are there for. Now obviously he couldn't answer the one question that I really have is why me and why my baby, but it still made me feel better to talk to him.

no i don't i usually go to the local health department they have a low income clinic i have no health insurance so everything that has been happening am paying out of pocket which is why it pisses me off when they are rude bc am paying them am not going to the apt and not giving them money, and since am high risk it even more difficult but am looking into that there is this cllinic here that i was going to switch to but i had to wait to resolve this pregnancy so now that its over i cn find some one else to go too, i guess that's the price of living in a tourist town, but am sure i will work it out i may talk to my reg doctor and ask her what she thinks i should do


----------



## Lucy529

fx for you nursekelly hope all goes well 4ya


----------



## Twinkie210

Lucy529 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Lucy... do you not see an OB/GYN every year for you pap? I recommend finding an OB/GYN that you really like and trust. You might be able to have a preconception appointment with one, some do some don't. You should be able to get your charts from the other Dr. and you could go over the information from the MC and ask all your questions. My Dr. was more than happy to meet with me and go over all my tests and U/S's, that is what they are there for. Now obviously he couldn't answer the one question that I really have is why me and why my baby, but it still made me feel better to talk to him.
> 
> no i don't i usually go to the local health department they have a low income clinic i have no health insurance so everything that has been happening am paying out of pocket which is why it pisses me off when they are rude bc am paying them am not going to the apt and not giving them money, and since am high risk it even more difficult but am looking into that there is this cllinic here that i was going to switch to but i had to wait to resolve this pregnancy so now that its over i cn find some one else to go too, i guess that's the price of living in a tourist town, but am sure i will work it out i may talk to my reg doctor and ask her what she thinks i should doClick to expand...

I hope you find someone good! It is really hard doing it without health insurance. I didn't have health insurance that would cover my pregnancy and delivery with my son. I ended up qualifying for insurance through the state. I felt guilty like I was getting a hand out, but I figure that I pay taxes and that is what those benefits are there for. I hope you find someone who you can go to whether it is at the clinic or at the Dr. office!


----------



## Lucy529

Twinkie210 said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Lucy... do you not see an OB/GYN every year for you pap? I recommend finding an OB/GYN that you really like and trust. You might be able to have a preconception appointment with one, some do some don't. You should be able to get your charts from the other Dr. and you could go over the information from the MC and ask all your questions. My Dr. was more than happy to meet with me and go over all my tests and U/S's, that is what they are there for. Now obviously he couldn't answer the one question that I really have is why me and why my baby, but it still made me feel better to talk to him.
> 
> no i don't i usually go to the local health department they have a low income clinic i have no health insurance so everything that has been happening am paying out of pocket which is why it pisses me off when they are rude bc am paying them am not going to the apt and not giving them money, and since am high risk it even more difficult but am looking into that there is this cllinic here that i was going to switch to but i had to wait to resolve this pregnancy so now that its over i cn find some one else to go too, i guess that's the price of living in a tourist town, but am sure i will work it out i may talk to my reg doctor and ask her what she thinks i should doClick to expand...
> 
> I hope you find someone good! It is really hard doing it without health insurance. I didn't have health insurance that would cover my pregnancy and delivery with my son. I ended up qualifying for insurance through the state. I felt guilty like I was getting a hand out, but I figure that I pay taxes and that is what those benefits are there for. I hope you find someone who you can go to whether it is at the clinic or at the Dr. office!Click to expand...


You know i used to feel the same way and recently a friend ended up getting pregnant and the guy left her well she applied for medicaid and she had to pay a small amount i think less than 1500 that would cover labor and delivery and her apts, and other things well she wanted to get it all free i guess that is where it pissed me off with her she didn't want to work or anything she ended up moving to california bc they pay for everything there, i understand when it's high risk but she didn't even know the guy that got her preg, everyone told her to wait a little but she said she was to old, only 25, so now i think if the government is going to allow people who don't pay taxes to get all the medical help they need for a preg why can't i so don't feel guilty that is why we pay taxes sorry sounds like a rant but it makes me so mad when i think that i helped her through everything i could and she hasn't even called to see how am doing not only that she actually considered having an abortion when the nurse asked her is she wanted to be preg and here i am wanting a baby so bad and i end up loosing it. 
now this may sound mean on my part but when i have decided that when she returns there is no way that am going to keep my distance for a while i just need that space at the moment sorry so long


----------



## jennajul2001

I just wanted to say to all of you that I most likely won't be around here for a while. As my due date approaches (50 days away now) I am getting more and more depressed. I am sitting here in tears and I honestly am happy for all of you who have gotten your bfp's and I hope you all do. I am just feeling like it will never be me and I am terrified it's just not going to happen for me again. My dh and I had our dd in 2001 and did not use protection , and didn't really try to get pregnant again. So we were ntnp for 10 yrs. So when I surprisingly got pregnant in April I was shocked and so excited then it was all taken away and I an just feeling like if it didn't happen for 10 yrs it's just not going to happen for us again even though we are actually trying. Every month I get my af I cry my heart out and fall into a depression I can barely dig myself out of. I know I should be happy with my dd but I am finding it so hard to be I want another baby so bad it's almost all I can talk about to my dh and it's driving him crazy. 

Anyways, I won't be around for a while ita just too hard to be here for me. I wok with two other girls who are pregnant and every time I see them it flashes into my mind how far along I should be and how big my belly would be, I was really hoping I would get my bfp again before my due date but I honestly don't even think that would make me gel better. 

I just wanted to say I hope all of roundup have gotten your bfp's have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Twinkie210

jennajul2001 said:


> I just wanted to say to all of you that I most likely won't be around here for a while. As my due date approaches (50 days away now) I am getting more and more depressed. I am sitting here in tears and I honestly am happy for all of you who have gotten your bfp's and I hope you all do. I am just feeling like it will never be me and I am terrified it's just not going to happen for me again. My dh and I had our dd in 2001 and did not use protection , and didn't really try to get pregnant again. So we were ntnp for 10 yrs. So when I surprisingly got pregnant in April I was shocked and so excited then it was all taken away and I an just feeling like if it didn't happen for 10 yrs it's just not going to happen for us again even though we are actually trying. Every month I get my af I cry my heart out and fall into a depression I can barely dig myself out of. I know I should be happy with my dd but I am finding it so hard to be I want another baby so bad it's almost all I can talk about to my dh and it's driving him crazy.
> 
> Anyways, I won't be around for a while ita just too hard to be here for me. I wok with two other girls who are pregnant and every time I see them it flashes into my mind how far along I should be and how big my belly would be, I was really hoping I would get my bfp again before my due date but I honestly don't even think that would make me gel better.
> 
> I just wanted to say I hope all of roundup have gotten your bfp's have a happy and healthy 9 months.

:hugs: I wish you the best on your break and I hope you are wrong and you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Aunie

Jennajul-I'm so sorry you're feeling so down, I wish you the best and hope you come back soon with good news!


----------



## twinkle2

Hello ladies just wanted to check how you are all doing? Hope the ladies with bfps are happy and healthy and that all the other ladies get their much longed for bfp soon. Afm I am STILL waiting to ovulate - v frustrating! 
x


----------



## Twinkie210

twinkle2 said:


> Hello ladies just wanted to check how you are all doing? Hope the ladies with bfps are happy and healthy and that all the other ladies get their much longed for bfp soon. Afm I am STILL waiting to ovulate - v frustrating!
> x

Hey twinkle! I am waiting to O too. Currently on CD7. I hope you O soon and get your BFP!


----------



## twinkle2

Hi Twinkie, how are you? I finally ovulated cd 29!!! DO you know if it's possible to conceive this late? 6dpo at the moment and keep worrying so much as keep getting cramps as if AF is coming! Hope all ok with all you ladies, and happy new year. x


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey Twinkle! I thought this thread was dead. I think it is still possible to conceive when you ovulate late in you cycle. I have conceived twice with late ovulation, the first I am not sure of the CD, cause I firm't chart back then, but my cycles were always 35 days or more. The second I O'd on CD 21. FX'd for you. My last cycle was the strangest ever, it only lasted 21 days and I O'd on CD 14. I am giving up on soy altogether, I don't think it caused my crazy cycle, but I don't think it is helping me.


----------



## ayclobes

hey ladies..i just had a d&c 11/23 and could use a buddy. My midwife said i can ttc after my 1st cycle..she doesnt want me wasting time..i guess you could say.. this was our 4th loss.


----------



## Twinkie210

ayclobes said:


> hey ladies..i just had a d&c 11/23 and could use a buddy. My midwife said i can ttc after my 1st cycle..she doesnt want me wasting time..i guess you could say.. this was our 4th loss.

I'm sorry for your losses. Have you been diagnosed with any fertility issues?


----------



## ayclobes

Twinkie210 said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies..i just had a d&c 11/23 and could use a buddy. My midwife said i can ttc after my 1st cycle..she doesnt want me wasting time..i guess you could say.. this was our 4th loss.
> 
> I'm sorry for your losses. Have you been diagnosed with any fertility issues?Click to expand...

The only thing i've been diagnosed with is PCOS. My dr recently upped my metformin from 1000mg/day to 1700mg a day..hoping this will help a bit.


----------



## twinkle2

welcome to the thread ayclobes you have a buddy right here! so sorry for your losses, you must be a very strong lady to have been through all that and you def deserve some good news in 2012, the earlier the better! 

Are you still waiting for first cycle? xx

-s

ps - twinkie, thanks for reply, know what you mean about soy i took it with the clomid for the first time when i got my bfp but took it again this cycle and not sure if that was why i ov'd late. Who knows, i just keep trying to recreate the month i got bfp but it's stupid really, i guess it's all just chance! Good luck to all.xx


----------



## LindseyGarth

Hi everyone i had a MMC in august last year and a D&C since then no period or even a sign i really want to become preg again and i feel ive no closure anyone else simlar ??


----------



## ayclobes

I started my af 1/2 and im still bleeding its irritating a bit..I kinda wanna ttc right away but..ugh


----------



## Little_1

LindseyGarth said:


> Hi everyone i had a MMC in august last year and a D&C since then no period or even a sign i really want to become preg again and i feel ive no closure anyone else simlar ??

Hi Lindsey, i had a mmc on the 1st of october and a d&c on the 18th of october and my period didnt come for 8 weeks...i no yours has been longer but i just want you to know that my doctor told me that everything was ok, its just that every womans body takes there own time to get back to normal....it took right up until the day b4 my af came for me to get a neg hpt...have u taken any to see if your hcg levels have went back to normal???...hope this has helped :) x


----------



## rkmoore

Hi, I had a mmc on the 4/1/12 baby had passed 3 weeks earlier, I had D&C done 6/1/12 and asked the doctor at the time about starting again I was told I could get pregnant from 2 weeks after procedure, i asked midwife and have got others opinions on this and so far it is a big mix between 2 weeks and 1 cycle.
We have decided to wait the 2 weeks and see how we are feeling but at this stage we are feeling comfortable to start ttc as soon as. 
Anyone else not waited for 1st cycle I have been advised to count D&C as CD1 would this be correct?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lindsey- my AF returned 5 weeks after my D&C. Have you called your Dr. yet? I would think that they could give you medicine to induce your AF, because what you are experiencing is not normal.

rkmoore- my Dr. advised me to wait until after my first AF to start TTC again, and honestly I think it took me that long to recover from the D&C fully. But it is up to you, how you feel about it. There are lots of women on here that got pregnant right away after their D&C and went on to have healthy pregnancies!

ayclobes- has AF left? My firt AF after my D&C lasted 7 or 8 days, which was really frustrating. They have remained that long since too...

I am glad some more of you have found this thread, it was starting to get really quiet!

I am on cycle #5 TTCAL (cycle #11 since starting TTC last year). I am getting frustrated, but it helps having people to talk to!


----------



## LindseyGarth

hi all thanks for all your support and replys ive been to my doctor who rescently referd me to a GYE and i have a slight hormone inbalance ( so im told) im having a HSG soon and some other fertiliy tests so see whats going on xxxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

LindseyGarth said:


> hi all thanks for all your support and replys ive been to my doctor who rescently referd me to a GYE and i have a slight hormone inbalance ( so im told) im having a HSG soon and some other fertiliy tests so see whats going on xxxxx

That is great that they are investigating it. I hope they figure out what is going on and you are back to TTC soon!


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies it's been awhile since i have been on here but just dropping by to say hello i know that waiting for af is a pain in itself it took about six weeks for me to get my first af after the surgery and thank God that it was only 3 days long and then some spotting better than the 7 or 8 that it was before hope that you ladies get af soon and get on to the next cycle one step closer to a bfp


----------



## ayclobes

Twinkie - Af is basically gone..its like spotting i guess you could say? its that light pink/reddish stuff at the end of af..im on cd8 and based on my sept cycle (when i got pregnant) i tend to o cd12-13..but we'll see.


----------



## jennajul2001

Hi ladies, its been a while since I have been here. Hope you girls are all doing well!!

I am currently on cd31 and thought I didnt ovulate but I didnt temp regularly at all and didnt do opks at all. Anyhow af is 3 days late now and I took an hpt this afternoon (a $ store one) and forgot to check it and went out shopping and came home and saw it and just glanced at it fully expecting it to be negative and there was a second line. I am in shock, I am trying not to get too excited but I am hoping this is it. I have one more test and will take it when I get home in a little bit. *We are going to look at house tonight* So I am hoping I wont be disappointed when I come home. Probably gonna stop and buy a better brand of test like a frer or a digital just in case I get a second line. 

I am terrified right now and can barely function. Anyhow, I will update you guys after I test. :)


----------



## Garnet

Hello ladies, I had a D&E done one week before Christmas and two prior MC and waiting a couple of months before trying again. I,ve already O,d but still waiting for af. Are any u scared to try again?


----------



## threemakefive

Hey all, I'm new to the thread.... I just had my first af after d and c and am hoping to o in a week!!! Jenna Congrats to u on ur bfp!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck Jenna!

Welcome Garnet and threemakefive! I hope you both get your BFPs this cycle.

Well I think I O'd yesterday (FF is going to say the day before). This is cycles #6 after my D&C (#5 TTCAL) and I am not feeling too optimistic. I guess I will find out in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## jennajul2001

Sorry I didnt get back to you guys sooner. I took the other $ store test I had when we got back last night and it was a very faint line but there was a smudge of pink after it too so I just disregarded that one as I forced myself to pee. 

Anyways bought a 2pk of clearblue digitals and took one last night (not pregnant) and this morning with fmu and it was a not pregnant either. So I am just not sure wth is going on. No period yet either. I may go pick up a few more $ store tests to try throughout the week if af doesnt show up.


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry for the bfn's jenna.


----------



## Aunie

Jenna-the digital's aren't as sensitive as frers it's probably to early for it. buy a frer and let us know! xx


----------



## jennajul2001

I was gonna go buy more today but I decided not too. Gonna go pick some up after work tomorrow if af hasnt shown yet and I will let you girls know!


----------



## Little_1

keep us posted jenna your not out yet!... iv just bought (frm amazon lol) a bbt...gna give it a go...right now i dont even think im o so it will be a relief to know either :S ...hows everyone keeping? x


----------



## Aunie

jenna-whats the news?


----------



## Twinkie210

I might have just got my BFP! It was really faint, so I'm going to retest in the morning... FX'd it gets darker and isn't an evap!


----------



## ayclobes

*I tested today..granted its only about 10dpo, i used a FRER and walgreens brand hpt's..BFN on the FRER, but it was faint on the walgreens one. It's still early, so i have a couple days. Af isn't due til the 27th or 28th..at the latest the 30th. So we shall see...dh said "even if we're not pregnant this cycle, we still have the next cycle..ect and it'll give us more time to pay off debt bills."*


----------



## nostress

Yay Twinkie!!!! Keep us posted fxed


----------



## Twinkie210

Tested again and the line is darker!!!! Definately a BFP!


----------



## Lucy529

YAY!!! twinkie congrats pics please i love to oogle at the pics lol 

ayclobes gl to you 

afm am supposed to o tom but am not feeling to great about the whole month i was fine but got depressed this last few days hubby has been a trooper as i keep snapping at him lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is a pic of the second test. It doesn't do it justice, because the camera on my phone sucks.


----------



## jayjay_26

Hi hope it's ok if I join I had a d&c done on the 13th of jan so nearly 2 weeks ago, me and oh are trying again straight away I know it's still early days yet but hoping I get a bfp soon, congrats to all the girls that have got bfp hope u have a h&h 9 months


----------



## Lucy529

Twinkie210 said:


> Here is a pic of the second test. It doesn't do it justice, because the camera on my phone sucks.
> 
> View attachment 329351

can def see the line congrats hope to follow in your footsteps with my own bfp soon fx :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

jay jay so sorry for your loss hugs to you hun hope that you get a bfp soon to your in the right place for support


----------



## nostress

Yay Twinkie!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! I am grateful for the support you provided me when I first got on here and I am just so happy to be able to celebrate this BFP with you! YAY HURRAY HAPPY DANCE!


----------



## Dahlia2007

Congrats Twinkie! It's definitely there!


----------



## Twinkie210

sorry for you loss jay jay...


----------



## jayjay_26

Thanx Twinkie, congrats on ur bfp good luck for a h&h 9 months


----------



## Aunie

Congrats Twinkie!!!! xx


----------

